# Pro Democracy protests in Bahrain | News & Discussions



## Syrian Lion

The title says it all, A Bahrain protester was holding the Quran, suddenly the Bahrain forces shoot the Holy Quran. They also demolished mosques and burned the Quran. 





















AND THE KILLING

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## yyetttt

We did not know this. The media doesn't cover this. Hell, half of the world doesn't even know where Bahrain is on the map.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyknight

Maybe most of them even don't know such a thing happened

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

jellodragon said:


> We did not know this. The media doesn't cover this. Hell, half of the world doesn't even know where Bahrain is on the map.



The media doesn't cover this, because Bahrain is an ally of USA, and USA has it's largest fleet in Bahrain. They don't want a new Bahrain.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

Saudi king with his left hand is suppressing people in Bahrain and with his right hand,begging for democracy in Syria.The man deserves a medal.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## XTREME

Don't know about this!


----------



## twilight

> The media doesn't cover this, because _Bahrain_ is an ally of USA, and USA has it's largest fleet in Bahrain. They don't want a new Bahrain.



Bahrain king ..... not Bahrain ... another thing is that little king make Bahrain as one state of Saudi Arabia ( Hejaz ) .....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## S10

Because Bahrain is friendly to the West/Israel, thus Western medias tend to leave them alone. On the Arab side, since Bahrain is ruled by a minority Sunni government, killing of Shi'tes will be ignored by the Sunni dominated Arab League. Conflicts in Syria can be seen as a Sunni vs Shi'te conflict, since the ruling Alawites are considered to be part of greater Shi'te sect.

In both cases, the majority wants to rip power over the minority ruling class. The difference is, the West/Arab League pretends Bahrain doesn't exist while getting aggressive on Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## oceanx

It's true Bahrain just doesn't get any TV or Newspaper time.

In truth, I really don't believe the Custodian wants Assad and associates to fall.

Once that happens, they will be the only game that attracts the attention.

For the same token, Russia and PRC probably also have much unspoken "love" for the Custodian deep down.

It's a messed up world alright.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Sky News: HRW demands Bahrain release activists





Human Rights Watch (HRW) has called for the release of hundreds of Bahraini pro-democracy activists arrested after last year's uprising and for all charges against them to be dropped.

'Grossly unfair military and civilian trials have been a core element in Bahrain's crackdown on pro-democracy protests,' HRW said. Cases 'against everyone convicted on politically motivated charges' should be dropped.

The New York-based group also called for the release of at least four Shi'ite protest leaders who remain in prison for expressing anti-government sentiments and demanding political reform.

According to HRW, hundreds of Bahraini activists have been tried in special military courts set up after King Hamad declared a quasi state of emergency last March as his security forces crushed a month-long uprising in Manama.

The rights group said that by October, all the special military court cases had been transferred to civilian courts.

But 'egregious violations of fair trial rights in political cases' continued in Bahrain's criminal justice system 'with serious systemic problems,' despite government pledges to reform, HRW said.

'Serious abuses included denying defendants the right to counsel and to present a defence, and failure to investigate credible allegations of torture and ill-treatment,' it said, citing a 94-page report on judicial violations.

The report is based on 50 interviews with defendants, lawyers and observers as well as examination of court documents.

Earlier this month, Amnesty International said Bahrain's government had failed to implement human rights reforms demanded by an independent commission which investigated the crackdown.

They said the government was still 'far from delivering the human rights changes' recommended by the Bahrain Independent Commission of Inquiry (BICI).

The BICI report was commissioned by the king last June after the violence left 35 people dead and triggered international pressure on the ruling Sunni dynasty.

Near daily protests have continued in Shi'ite neighbourhoods of the kingdom, with the main opposition formation, Al-Wefaq, charging that 'violations' by the authorities have been on the rise.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuntmaster

Era_923 said:


> Saudi king with his left hand is suppressing people in Bahrain and with his right hand,begging for democracy in Syria.The man deserves a medal.



Double standards of the Wahabi Arabs.
Bahrain is a Shia majority country, but the Shia's are considered as second class citizens in their own country.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Syrian Lion



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

well one of the KSA princes explained it clearly.
It's simple Bahrain is an Arab Monarchy and they are going to protect those monarchies at all cost.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

because for pakistan kingdom behrain is better than extremist shia behrain

this is pakistani perspective

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

KarachiPunk said:


> because for pakistan kingdom behrain is better than extremist shia behrain
> 
> this is pakistani perspective


well the only thing that can't ba attached to a Shia even with a ton of super glue is being Extermist specially 
from Religious point of view.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Serpentine

KarachiPunk said:


> because for pakistan kingdom behrain is better than extremist shia behrain
> 
> this is pakistani perspective


You are living on Mars i think.What extremism?Have you ever heard any of protesters there use violence or any guns?Did they attack security forces?Did they chant extremist slogans?Did they... i really don't know what to say to these unwise words.
You are nothing more than one person and your words value that much,you don't represent all Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jon Snow

all the demolished mosques are being rebuilt - police dont have permission to use lethal force on protesters - all those who lost their jobs are being reinstated. 
All in all 35 people were killed in over a year of unrest - compare that to tibet where more people have died in the last 2-3 months alone or compare it to balochistan where hundreds have died.
The reason there isnt much media attention is that these protests are not by the majority - the majority still supports the King.
Go to bahrain and see the situation yourself. Even the pakistanis living there support the king - so do the indians ( these 2 groups alone make up 48% of bahrains population )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

JEskandari said:


> well the only thing that can't ba attached to a Shia even with a ton of super glue is being Extermist specially
> from Religious point of view.



Actually Arab Shias are extremely extremists. For instance the biggest opposers of the Women2Drive campaign in KSA are Saudi Shia clerics. Also Shia clerics in Iraq Bahrain Yemen and KSA accuse King Abdullah of betraying Islam for meeting the pope in the Vatican and calling for religious dialogue and meeting with Jewish rabbis.


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

Because we know far too little about it,and it is too far and has too little bearing on our personal lives.

We wish every human the best nonetheless. And for oppression to end, anywhere, everywhere.


----------



## Thəorətic Muslim

Bahrainis don't hate the king. I have talked with my friend who is Bahraini; they dont like the Prime Minister and his government. They want him to leave. 

On a seperate note; There are protests against the Saudi Monarch, Qataris are too lazy to protest (besides the fact that they get free money from the government to do nothing) <---- although this includes every Arab from the Persian Gulf region with oil money, have you forgotten about Occupy?

Two-faced bastards, once their oil runs out they will find out what their "real friends" think about their governments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gubbi

Muslim troops who SHOT the KORAN in that man's hand in the first video are OK because Bahrain is an ally of US/Israel? Its ok that Muslims are responsible for massacring Muslims - most of the casualties in the Muslim world?

But with the recent incident concerning the Koran, people are literally braying for blood - the blood of "infidels"!!

And yet the excuse peddled is that media did not cover Bahrain's incident because it was controlled by Zionist US media- the same media which reported the recent outrage.

Does your irrationality ever make sense? Speaks volumes, no?

Given the outburst of emotions displayed in a spate of events and the surprising justification of those outrageous acts by many people, the sense of maturity and confidence seen in people practicing other faiths is evidently lacking in many people practicing Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mosamania

Go to Shia revolution forums and they use these two pics the most to show the "Saudi Islam traitors":

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Era_923 said:


> You are living on Mars i think.What extremism?Have you ever heard any of protesters there use violence or any guns?Did they attack security forces?Did they chant extremist slogans?Did they... i really don't know what to say to these unwise words.
> You are nothing more than one person and your words value that much,you don't represent all Pakistanis.



It was this incident that really made the security forces angry and acting on revenge impulses. However all of those who made human rights abuses of the security forces are in jail.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Era_923 said:


> You are living on Mars i think.What extremism?Have you ever heard any of protesters there use violence or any guns?Did they attack security forces?Did they chant extremist slogans?Did they... i really don't know what to say to these unwise words.
> You are nothing more than one person and your words value that much,you don't represent all Pakistanis.



as a matter of fact yes

Pakistanis in Bahrain come under attack | Newspaper | DAWN.COM

Bahraini protesters attack Pakistanis, 1 killed - Central Asia Online

AFP: Pakistan workers seek escape after Bahrain attacks

Pakistani murdered by protesters in Manama &#8211; The Express Tribune

http://www.defence.pk/forums/strate...857-pakistani-residents-attacked-bahrain.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/strate...02717-iran-pakistan-fallout-over-bahrain.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## twilight

actually Bahrain is only Arab country that another country send troops for support regime against his peoples .... and those troops are Saudis ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

Era_923 said:


> Saudi king with his left hand is suppressing people in Bahrain and with his right hand,begging for democracy in Syria.The man deserves a medal.


 
This addullah beats A listed hollywood actors hands down. This guy is good, he can teach Christopher Plummer a thing or two.


----------



## Hussein

KarachiPunk said:


> as a matter of fact yes
> 
> Pakistanis in Bahrain come under attack | Newspaper | DAWN.COM
> 
> Bahraini protesters attack Pakistanis, 1 killed - Central Asia Online
> 
> AFP: Pakistan workers seek escape after Bahrain attacks
> 
> Pakistani murdered by protesters in Manama &#8211; The Express Tribune
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/strate...857-pakistani-residents-attacked-bahrain.html
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/strate...02717-iran-pakistan-fallout-over-bahrain.html


it is very sad that the same people who complain about the attitude of Asad are in this forum having the same attitude as him concerning Bahrain.

1/ justifying the attitude of the police and the decades of bad treatment by an accident with a car
Asad is using the same: he says there is some terror guys and it needs an adequate treatment
imagine all doctors in hospitals that said how the regime of Bahrain was badly treating the shia: you cn find in the most serious US newspapers
but still here some people when they speak about Bahrain they just keep in mind this accident

what the hell? if someone is acting bad, all people are illegetimate to protest? non sense
the same non sense in Bahrain or in Syria

2/ you are saying about Pakistanis. Is it an obsession or what?
you didn't get what is happening there ?
i condemn the violence but clearly just imagine it would happen in you country:
just imagine that your country imports people from countries because they didn't want to give the jobs to your communauty: imagine that your country systematically denies the rights of the shias

just look at the history: this was a land with strong link with us. English who wanted to make a hell in the region
were smart: they gave the power to a minority. it happened in many places in the world.
Now in Iran nobody (or very rare people) speak about taking back the place, i never heard in all my life this kind of discussion
but still i read here some fantasm that Iranians want to manipulate the Bahrainis against the great leader ship there

the propaganda pro Asad or pro Bahrain kingdom = same cheat . Of course Asad is killing much more people, and it would have happened exactly the same in Bahrain ... if Iranians were sending elements there or even support by weapons and money the rebels

So at least be honest with yourself instead just caring about being Pakistani and taking profit in this country,
think about these guys that it is their own country, not yours 
they are second class citizens

damned i hope one day you know what it is to be second class citizen so you'll think twice before protecting this regime

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mkiyani

the video clearly shows how much shia hate Sunni sect. even after killing the poor guy... i wish Bahrain police kills them all.. wipe them from Bahrain. send them back from where they came. they are good liars and they will always try to prove that Saudi Arabia or any country with Sunni government is evil but they them self are the devils.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

mkiyani said:


> the video clearly shows how much shia hate Sunni sect. even after killing the poor guy... i wish Bahrain police kills them all.. wipe them from Bahrain. send them back from where they came. they are good liars and they will always try to prove that Saudi Arabia or any country with Sunni government is evil but they them self are the devils.



Woo woo woo man easy with the sectarianism there. Shias disagree with us in some matters of religion but that is no reason to call them what you called them man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

mkiyani said:


> the video clearly shows how much shia hate Sunni sect. even after killing the poor guy... i wish Bahrain police kills them all.. wipe them from Bahrain. send them back from where they came. they are good liars and they will always try to prove that Saudi Arabia or any country with Sunni government is evil but they them self are the devils.



*You're one hatemonger trying to hide the truth. I'm sunni myself, but I'm not blind to the fact that the Arab monarchs are screwing the Muslim World big time by collaborating with the Devil Incarnate. Shia's are minority in the Muslim World, they can't possibly do what you fear they always do if the Sunnis get their acts straight.*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## RayKalm

Those Bahrainis who attacked Pakistanis are hypocrites. They are fighting for freedom, yet they take away the freedom from other people.

May Allah have his way with them.


----------



## 500

This thread would be much more convincing if it was not created by Assad's supporter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

RayKalm said:


> Those Bahrainis who attacked Pakistanis are hypocrites. They are fighting for freedom, yet they take away the freedom from other people.
> 
> May Allah have his way with them.



Wasn't Bahrainian govt importing soldiers from Pakistan to put down the revolts ? So technically Pakistanis were attacking Bahrainians too and the Bahrainians just responded .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

nick_indian said:


> Wasn't Bahrainian givt importing soldiers from Pakistan to put down the revolts ? So gtechnically Pakistanis were attacking Bahrainians too and the Bahrainians just responded .


not exactly ,they didn't import Pakistan soldiers.
but because of how Ale-Khaliphe acted in previous years there is 
a resentment against Pakistani workers in Bahrain that honestly I 
believe targeted at the wrong people .here the Pakistani worker at 
Bahrain are not to be blamed but when the people become frustrated 
then you can see some people who act a little irrational .

the problem in Bahrain is not with monarchy or religion difference ,the 
problem comes from some social issue ,the problem is that the majority 
of Bahrain people are Shia but they are barred from higher jobs in country 
and they can't advance in security works and military . but those are the 
exact jobs that Bahrain government is willing to give to non shia foreigner which 
among them Pakistanis are more pronounced because their numbers are 
far more than other nationals.

here the problem is two matter one lack of Equality between Bahrain Citizens and 
the 2nd is that the people don't trust the prime minister any more and for some reason 
the king of Bahrain is not willing to change him to appease the people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RayKalm

nick_indian said:


> Wasn't Bahrainian givt importing soldiers from Pakistan to put down the revolts ? So gtechnically Pakistanis were attacking Bahrainians too and the Bahrainians just responded .



Attacking innocent Pakistanis just because the government of one's country is supporting/aiding the reigme of theirs? 

Doesn't sound good. It doesn't sound right.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

RayKalm said:


> Attacking innocent Pakistanis just because the government of one's country is supporting/aiding the reigme of theirs?
> 
> Doesn't sound good. It doesn't sound right.



Neither of these two things sound right .


----------



## RayKalm

nick_indian said:


> Neither of these two things sound right .



Yes, but the people of Bahrain are the one who are fighting freedom. If they commit the same acts they are fighting against, then Allah knows what their faith will be. 

They become hypocrites.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

RayKalm said:


> Yes, but the people of Bahrain are the one who are fighting freedom. If they commit the same acts they are fighting against, then Allah knows what they're faith will be.
> 
> They become hypocrites.



There is reaction to every action buddy .

apart from that how do we know how many Bahrainians supported such actions against Pakistanis ? Maybe they were just some fringe elements .

---------- Post added at 01:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 AM ----------




JEskandari said:


> *not exactly ,they didn't import Pakistan soldiers*.
> but because of how Ale-Khaliphe acted in previous years there is
> a resentment against Pakistani workers in Bahrain that honestly I
> believe targeted at the wrong people .here the Pakistani worker at
> Bahrain are not to be blamed but when the people become frustrated
> then you can see some people who act a little irrational .
> 
> the problem in Bahrain is not with monarchy or religion difference ,the
> problem comes from some social issue ,the problem is that the majority
> of Bahrain people are Shia but they are barred from higher jobs in country
> and they can't advance in security works and military . but those are the
> exact jobs that Bahrain government is willing to give to non shia foreigner which
> among them Pakistanis are more pronounced because their numbers are
> far more than other nationals.
> 
> here the problem is two matter one lack of Equality between Bahrain Citizens and
> the 2nd is that the people don't trust the prime minister any more and for some reason
> the king of Bahrain is not willing to change him to appease the people.



Thanks for the detailed reply and explanation . The extra knowledge i gained is valuable and much appreciated .

However for the bold part , this is also true -

http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/features/2011/07/2011725145048574888.html

*Foundation linked to the Pakistani army has been providing Bahrain thousands of soldiers for its crackdown on protests.*


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

people get emotional....and sometimes people apply double standards

i think its VERY condemnation-worthy that bahrain govt. ordered destruction of these mosques. 


the sectarian issues in Bahrain are very deep....not because of ideology but because of politics. Bahrain govt. assumes that 70% of its population are Iranian agents or something like that. What a mess!


in actuality and whether we like it or not (Gaddafi once pointed this out) -- majority of Bahraini peoples are Iranian....but that's a whole other subject.


----------



## livingdead

You cannot use quran as a "book-shield", you are just using as a ploy to inflame passion and garner support, nothing else.
Why would you take religious book to a demonstration, and hold it high above your head?

This cannot be compared to quran burning in afganistan, as they should have been more careful.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

oh and by the way -- media in Muslim countries probably didnt report Bahraini thing because they didnt want to annoy Bahrain government......(Pak media did cover it somewhat, however)..


and western media -- well, the US Navy's Fifth Fleet/NAVCENT is docked there. You really think they'll allow western coverage on the issue to reach a ''discomforting'' level


even Al Jazeera didnt cover it the way they covered Libya/Egypt/Yemen/Tunisia

---------- Post added at 12:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:46 AM ----------




nick_indian said:


> Wasn't Bahrainian govt importing soldiers from Pakistan to put down the revolts ? So technically Pakistanis were attacking Bahrainians too and the Bahrainians just responded .



they were civilians....number of them did have prior work as police or as soldiers

and they werent doing it on behalf of the govt. of Pakistan -- they were doing it as individuals looking for a job that probably payed very well.....


and in some of the cases, the Bahraini protestors were WAYYY out of line. In any country they'd have been shot. The killings in Bahrain however good number of those killed (protestors, doctors, etc.) were non-aggressives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Something really funny i saw on this thread,the ones who hate Syrians government from bottom of their heart and support the uprising there are the same ones who are bashing Bahraini protesters and support it's regime.



> in actuality and whether we like it or not (Gaddafi once pointed this out) -- majority of Bahraini peoples are Iranian....but that's a whole other subject.


I'm sorry,no offense but that's very stupid.They are Arabs and just because they are Shias,their corrupt king and leaders assign them as Iranians so that they find excuse to suppress them more and more.And seriously are you quoting from Gaddafi?That's the least stupid of his words.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RayKalm

Era_923 said:


> Something really funny i saw on this thread,the ones who hate Syrians government from bottom of their heart and support the uprising there are the same ones who are bashing Bahraini protesters and support it's regime.



No one's bashing anyone.

Bahraini and Syrian people both deserve their freedoms, but when any of those groups of people apply double standards, than that gets worrying.

Also, If I'm correct, aren't you one of the many Iranians who support the Assad regime, but don't support the Bahrain regime?


----------



## Sina

@RayKalm

If Assad is overthrown, who/what will replace him?

1- A democratic government?
2- A pro Israeli dic like the rest of Arab regimes?


THAT's what Iran is mostly concerned about. But some people here pretend they don't understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan_Ishtiaq

Bahrain will b free, they will be free from that tyrant government! InshaAllah!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hussein

Sina said:


> @RayKalm
> 
> If Assad is overthrown, who/what will replace him?
> 
> 1- A democratic government?
> 2- A pro Israeli dic like the rest of Arab regimes?
> 
> 
> THAT's what Iran is mostly concerned about. But some people here pretend they don't understand.


They are people of Syria to decide this , not Iran !
especially we all know our country sent Soleimani there , everyone knows about

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sina

HUSSEIN, why are so simple-minded, man?!

face palm (10 minutes)

Why do you think Mossad and CIA are pumping into the rebellion?
Do you think they sit aside leaving the Syrian people to install a democracy?

Do you follow the news?
*Shimon Peres warns of Egyption Democracy*
*Syrian Rebels asked Israel for help*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Sina said:


> @RayKalm
> 
> If Assad is overthrown, who/what will replace him?
> 
> 1- A democratic government?
> 2- A pro Israeli dic like the rest of Arab regimes?
> 
> 
> THAT's what Iran is mostly concerned about. But some people here pretend they don't understand.



Anti-Iran =/= Pro-Israel. Iranian propaganda runs deep in you guys.

---------- Post added at 01:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 AM ----------




Sina said:


> HUSSEIN, why are so simple-minded, man?!
> 
> face palm (10 minutes)
> 
> Why do you think Mossad and CIA are pumping into the rebellion?
> Do you think they sit aside leaving the Syrian people to install a democracy?
> 
> Do you follow the news?
> *Shimon Peres warns of Egyption Democracy*
> *Syrian Rebels asked Israel for help*



They didn't ask Israel for help they said Assad is worse than Israel. But Iranian propaganda skewed the facts so much to suit itself as usual.


----------



## Sina

> They didn't ask Israel for help they said Assad is worse than Israel. But Iranian propaganda skewed the facts so much to suit itself as usual.




Syrian rebels asked Israel for help

Now imagine if they confess this much, what else could be going on behind the scenes in certain countries.


----------



## Mosamania

Sina said:


> Syrian rebels asked Israel for help
> 
> Now imagine if they confess this much, what else could be going on behind the scenes in certain countries.



hahaha your source is amazing


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> hahaha your source is amazing



About to start a thread regarding Saudi Arabia protests. what you think ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> About to start a thread regarding Saudi Arabia protests. what you think ?



Sure go ahead.


----------



## Syrian Lion



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SyrianChristianPatriot

Because they are US-Saudi Allies why else ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## manojb

KarachiPunk said:


> as a matter of fact yes
> 
> Pakistanis in Bahrain come under attack | Newspaper | DAWN.COM
> 
> Bahraini protesters attack Pakistanis, 1 killed - Central Asia Online
> 
> AFP: Pakistan workers seek escape after Bahrain attacks
> 
> Pakistani murdered by protesters in Manama &#8211; The Express Tribune
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/strate...857-pakistani-residents-attacked-bahrain.html
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/strate...02717-iran-pakistan-fallout-over-bahrain.html



Is it because.. Pakistani troops aid Bahrain's crackdown - Features - Al Jazeera English ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SyrianChristianPatriot

Bahrain will have it's time, Shia's cannot be in the army.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Al-Wefaq: Security forces repeatedly attack women in a fearless systematic behavior 

Al-Wefaq: Security forces repeatedly attack women in a fearless systematic behavior -


----------



## Syrian Lion

Statement of opposition political forces At end of March "Shout People" -

The people and political forces of Bahrain proudly commemorate the first anniversary of the blessed popular movement on 14 February 2011. 





Certainly, the people and forces are utterly determined to pursue the struggle until achieving their legitimate demands for which they had offered enormous sacrifices.
In this context, we remember the martyrs who put on display extraordinary scenes of sacrifices for the sake of Allah, the country and national principles; these honorable martyrs had made their sacrifices for the well-being of the nation and people regardless of their religion, faith and political beliefs.
Undoubtedly, we feel obliged to promote the cause of these martyrs. But for their sacrifices, the popular movement could not have confronted the machinery of repression, intimidation and treachery committed by the authorities. Sadly, security forces had reverted to the worst of medieval practices including assaulting peaceful people. Needless to say, spending of large amount of money on public relations failed to whitewash the extraordinary crimes committed during the popular uprising.

Our people's freedom fighter&#8230;
We commemorate the first anniversary of our popular uprising undertaking by youths of Bahrain, males and females, holding fast at the Pearl Roundabout for one month. The activity coincided with the outbreak of Arab Spring, a phenomenon spanning across Arab countries. Arabs in several countries opted to take to the streets to press for their democratic rights with no discrimination on any basis.

In this respect, special appreciation must be extended to Bahraini women for their determination of confronting repressive crackdown measures. Greatly, women stood fast for the cause, offering martyrs and showing willingness to enter prison. Similar to their brethren, women of Bahrain had been subjected to torture and job loss.
The political forces (Al-Wefaq, Waad, Nationalist, Alekha and Unitary) whilst showing appreciation for your sacrifices, would to reiterate the following:

1) What&#8217;s going on in Bahrain is an integral part of popular uprising in Arab countries against dictatorship, financial and administrative corruption, discriminatory practices and human rights violations. The crisis in Bahrain is a constitutional one though authorities depict it as sectarian but to no avail, as determined by investigative committees and international entities.

2) The peaceful nature of our popular uprising is not a temporary tactic but a strategic choice. The political forces refuse confrontations with security forces, as this would provide officials a scapegoat for not meeting legitimate demands of the people, as documented in the Manama Charter.

3) The political societies consider dialogue as a strategic choice, something offered long time ago. However, any dialogue not meeting basic demands such as (people being the sources of all power) and not institutionalizing democracy is pointless and not feasible.

4) The political forces hold the authorities accountable for assaulting protestors and engaging in collective punishment on areas witnessing protests. Undoubtedly, people cannot be restricted to engage in protests in certain areas. Concurrently, dividing the country into security zones especially in the capital city of Manama to the extent of undermining interests of locals and foreign residents merely serves to aggravate the situation.

5) Those who claim to be interested in cooperation and union with fellow Gulf Cooperation Council countries would not go as far destroying GCC monument, depicted in pearls raised on six ribs. Also, use of regional and foreign forces could not solve the escalating political problem facing nation, but further complicate the crisis and undermine the country&#8217;s economy and its social fabric.

6) The Pearl Roundabout that stood witness to fall of several martyrs represents a symbol so dear to the heart of many people, but it is not the sole place where Bahrainis express their legitimate political wishes. These demands include a government with representing people&#8217;s determination, a fully-empowered parliament and fair electoral districts meeting the universal practice of one person, one vote.

Finally, we promise our people to remain steadfast and to continue pressing for their rights, making no compromise on the bloods of the martyrs, injured, detainees and those laid off from work. Also, we call on the authorities to make good on implementing recommendations of Bahrain Independent Commission of Inquiry, release all political prisoners, unjustly behind bars as determined by BICI report, reinstate those unfairly fired from their jobs, and start the process of transitional justice by redressing the victims and compensating them as well as pave the way for true democracy and national unity.

Glory to our hero martyrs
Freedom to the detainees
Victory for the great people of Bahraini

13 February 2012

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

In the Islamic doctrine, Monarchies are usually a symbol of stability, and a monarch's duty is to keep the politicians on the right track, and expose and punish the corrupt and wrongdoers not killing innocent people asking for anti-corruption reforms.
This was a grave mistake, and its punishment is grave too.
So my main question is why they couldn't answer the peoples demands peacefully?
And why not use Islamic wisdom to prevent it from happening in the first place?


----------



## RayKalm

I don't know what side to take.

Pro Assad Syrians and Iranians are supporting a dictator, but at the same time are supporting the Bahrain people. Why the double standards?

Pakistan, Turkey, Saudi Arabia, etc's government are pro-Bahrain government, but supports the Syrian people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Boolja_Watan said:


> I don't know what side to take.
> 
> Pro Assad Syrians and Iranians are supporting a dictator, but at the same time are supporting the Bahrain people. Why the double standards?
> 
> Pakistan, Turkey, Saudi Arabia, etc's government are pro-Bahrain government, but supports the Syrian people.




Because Saudi Arabia takes orders from Tel Aviv and D.C, And we all know Bahrain Government hosts USA largest fleet. If uSA and Saudi were all about democracy, then they would have done something about Bahrain, but all they have done is send troops to suppress Bahrain people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RayKalm

Syrian Lion said:


> Because Saudi Arabia takes orders from Tel Aviv and D.C, And we all know Bahrain Government hosts USA largest fleet. If uSA and Saudi were all about democracy, then they would have done something about Bahrain, but all they have done is send troops to suppress Bahrain people.


 
Exactly my point. Hypocrisy on all sides.


----------



## Syrian Lion




----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


>



Do you really want to post pictures?? Should I start posting pictures of Syria too??


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> Do you really want to post pictures?? Should I start posting pictures of Syria too??



sure, there is a thread called The Syrian Conflict. 
Lol look whos talking, a saudi, hahahaha


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

WHAT A PEACEFUL DEMONSTRATIONS...


----------



## Hassan_Ishtiaq

Mosamania said:


> althwar fe sooria ma raf3o sela7ahom illa defa3 3an anfoshom men majzarat bashar. alaf matoo besabab bashar walla inta betenker halkalam?? ana ma bdafe3 3an alba7rain ana mo7ayed fe haide al8adiyeh laken fe sooria and ba3ref mazboo6 sho 3am be79ol honeek. we e7tarem alfazak.


^^^^
What language is this?

I think it is against forum rules 2 speak in different language besides english.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan_Ishtiaq

Mosamania said:


> 3arabeezee.....
> 
> And you Pakistanis and Indians do it all the time.


i don't know about toher indian and Pakistani members, but i have english problems so i have to subsitute certain english words with Urdu (but only when i'm talking 2 an indian or Pakistani), however u speak good english, so what reason u have? 

trying 2 hide something from us aye?


----------



## Mosamania

Hassan_Ishtiaq said:


> i don't know about toher indian and Pakistani members, but i have english problems so i have to subsitute certain english words with Urdu (but only when i'm talking 2 an indian or Pakistani), however u speak good english, so what reason u have?
> 
> trying 2 hide something from us aye?



Nah it is just that SL started to use it first so I joined the club.


----------



## Raphael

Bahrain uprising failed mainly due to Saudi intervention. I wonder if Saudi Arabia is really capable of molding the Arab Spring to its own geopolitical interests. Best of luck to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

Raphael said:


> Bahrain uprising failed mainly due to Saudi intervention. I wonder if Saudi Arabia is really capable of molding the Arab Spring to its own geopolitical interests. Best of luck to them.


*
It is not the end of the story. Let israel strike Iran and you'll see what is coming.*


----------



## KS

Mosamania said:


> althwar fe sooria ma raf3o sela7ahom illa defa3 3an anfoshom men majzarat bashar. alaf matoo besabab bashar walla inta betenker halkalam?? ana ma bdafe3 3an alba7rain ana mo7ayed fe haide al8adiyeh laken fe sooria and ba3ref mazboo6 sho 3am be79ol honeek. we e7tarem alfazak.



Why do you use numbers inside words..? Any special intonations?


----------



## Sina

If you are wondering why certain people are not happy about Bahrain uprising, here is a hint:

Hopefully they don't find the chance to burn all Bahraini people. (Plus the rest of Shia)






Still I gave him the benefit of the doubt, that &#1606;&#1581;&#1585;&#1602;&#1607;&#1605; (*burn them all*) was a typo and he actually meant &#1606;&#1581;&#1602;&#1585;&#1607;&#1605; (*humiliate them all*)
But I still think he meant exactly what is written there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

There is always good and bad news, the good news for the Arab nation is we're heading toward the world of freedom that these forms of Arab dictators are unacceptable in the near future so the Bahrainis need to keep going and never surrender to the regime whatsoever, the bad news is that these regimes that lives upon sucking the blood of the victims are not gone leave there positions that easy!!! so the people of Bahrain will suffer some but they will be prevail.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raphael

T-Rex said:


> *
> It is not the end of the story. Let israel strike Iran and you'll see what is coming.*



Haha. Israel must so relieved the Muslim world divides itself into Sunni and Shia.


----------



## 53fd

It does not fit the "Arab Spring" agenda, does like the uprisings in Yemen didn't. Just like the terrorism the people of Lebanon faced in 2006.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Bahrain governemt does not allow any origination from the UN and such to enter the country.


----------



## Syrian Lion

May he rest in peace

R.I.P


----------



## Syrian Lion




----------



## Syrian Lion

March 9, 2012 Demonstrations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

*Saudi-backed Bahraini forces injure protesters in villages*






Several Bahraini anti-government demonstrators have been injured in clashes with Saudi-backed regime forces in a number of villages across Bahrain, Press TV reports. 


The clashes broke out during the demonstrations calling for the downfall of the ruling Al Khalifa regime in several villages on Sunday. 

The protesters also demanded the immediate release of prominent human rights activist Abdulhadi al-Khawaja, who was given a life sentence in June last year. 

According to the Bahrain Center for Human Rights, Khawaja has gone on a hunger strike and his health condition has been deteriorating over the past days. 

Meanwhile, Manama regime forces arrested several protesters on Sunday. The Saudi-backed forces continue their violent crackdown on peaceful demonstrations across the country. 

On Saturday, regime forces killed a 21-year-old protester who was trying to get to the Pearl Square in Manama with a group of other demonstrators. 

Bahrainis hold King Hamad bin Isa Al Khalifa responsible for the death of protesters during the popular uprising in the country that began in February 2011


----------



## Syrian Lion

Bahrain and Saudi protests 

Bahrain is oppressed by the Saudi invaders and the world is silent


----------



## Syrian Lion

Bahraini teenager beaten to death during clashes with police &mdash; RT


*Bahraini teenager beaten to death during clashes with police
*

An antigovernment rally in Bahrain on Friday resulted in the death of a 16-year-old boy, after the unarmed teenager was beaten by police, Human Rights Watch said. 

Hussam Al Haddad was knocked down by rubber buckshot, and a man in civilian clothing repeatedly kicked the teenager while nearby police officers stood and watched, eyewitnesses told the Bahrain Center for Human Rights (BCHR).

Haddad was blood-soaked and unconscious by the time a relative attempted to intervene.

BCHR member Said Yousif Al Muhafdha visited Salmaniya Hospital, where the teenager was pronounced dead, but was forced to leave and was not allowed to see the body.

The Bahraini Ministry of the Interior confirmed the death, calling Haddad a 'terrorist' and claiming police officers were defending themselves.

Anti-regime protests in the island nation of Bahrain, home to the US Navy's 5th Fleet, have continued for the past year and a half since beginning in February 2011. At least 50 people have been killed in the clashes, with nine of dead under the age of 18. Human Rights Watch has repeatedly condemned Bahraini police for using excessive force against protesters.

The Bahraini Ministry of the Interior previously promised to investigate the killing of unarmed civilians. No law enforcement officers have been charged in connection with the deaths.

Protesters, mostly belonging to Bahrain's Shia majority, are demonstrating against the country's Sunni monarchy and demanding increased political representation.

The killing of Haddad took place the day after prominent Bahraini opposition activist Nabeel Rajab was sentenced to three years in jail for using Twitter to organize antigovernment rallies.


----------



## 500

Syrian Lion said:


> An antigovernment rally in Bahrain on Friday resulted in the death of a 16-year-old boy, after the unarmed teenager was beaten by police, Human Rights Watch said.


Meanwhile several *thousands* are slaughtered in Syria.


----------



## T-Rex

500 said:


> Meanwhile several *thousands* are slaughtered in Syria.


*
Morons like you think that if the casualties are in hundreds then it is not a crime but if the casualties are in thousands than it is a crime. It is the principle not the figure of death that matters. If Asad is guilty of being a dictator then so are the sheikhs of Bahrain, Saudia Arabia and other gulf and ME kingdoms. So, stop pretending that you care about human rights and democracy.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

T-Rex said:


> *
> 
> If Asad is guilty of being a dictator then so are the sheikhs of Bahrain, Saudia Arabia and other gulf and ME kingdoms.*



too small with a dirty tongue zip it off and stiff your nose where its belong.
you cant will zip it for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

500 said:


> Meanwhile several *thousands* are slaughtered in Syria.



i love it that Syria is your nightmare , hahha even in a thread that has nothing to do with Syria, you posted something about Syria, hahahah you probably can't sleep, yes you better fear us, you better fear Syria.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Syrian Lion said:


> i love it that Syria is your nightmare , hahha even in a thread that has nothing to do with Syria, you posted something about Syria, hahahah you probably can't sleep, yes you better fear us, you better fear Syria.



Israelis have lived the most 40 peaceful years with this regime who haven't shot a bullet to liberate Syrian lands. Syrians have lived half century in poverty to pay for building such a formidable army in hope their lands would get freed one day, but it was used to destroy Syria and kill people. Well done Bashar...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Israelis have lived the most 40 peaceful years with this regime who haven't shot a bullet to liberate Syrian lands. Syrians have lived half century in poverty to pay for building such a formidable army in hope their lands would get freed one day, but it was used to destroy Syria and kill people. Well done Bashar...



hows the Israeli embassy in Amman? 

i keep repeating myself, when will you learn? 

So if Syria attacks Israel and provoke the UN resolutoin, the whole world has the right to defend Israel, again even the "Arab" countires will fight against Syria, and they are already doing it now. When an enemy fights you from your own house, you have to use 100% of your army, and so far Syrian hasn't use its 25%, look internal war is far more dangerous from outside war. and war with Israel means war with the whole world, can't you see Syria and Iran are paying the price of being against Israel? look at Bahrain, since its allies with the west, no one speaks a word. so Alasad is wise enough to not fight the whole world and destroy the country, and Jordan will be the first one to side with Israel and same with GCC

Saudi Arabia, Jordan even condemned Hezbollah for fighting Israel in 2006


> The profound division between the most violent Muslim enemies of America and Israel may be one reason Arab capitals have not yet exploded in rage about Israel's bombardment of Lebanon. The White House has already pointed to Jordanian, Egyptian, and Saudi government condemnation of Hezbollah.


Leading Saudi Sheik Pronounces Fatwa Against Hezbollah - The New York Sun

and this thread is about Bahrain, why do you guys even bring Syria into this thread?  there is thread for Syria. this one is for Bahrain.


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> hows the Israeli embassy in Amman?
> 
> i keep repeating myself, when will you learn?
> 
> So if Syria attacks Israel and provoke the UN resolutoin, the whole world has the right to defend Israel, again even the "Arab" countires will fight against Syria, and they are already doing it now. When an enemy fights you from your own house, you have to use 100% of your army, and so far Syrian hasn't use its 25%, look internal war is far more dangerous from outside war. and war with Israel means war with the whole world, can't you see Syria and Iran are paying the price of being against Israel? look at Bahrain, since its allies with the west, no one speaks a word. so Alasad is wise enough to not fight the whole world and destroy the country, and Jordan will be the first one to side with Israel and same with GCC
> 
> Saudi Arabia, Jordan even condemned Hezbollah for fighting Israel in 2006
> 
> Leading Saudi Sheik Pronounces Fatwa Against Hezbollah - The New York Sun
> 
> and this thread is about Bahrain, why do you guys even bring Syria into this thread?  there is thread for Syria. this one is for Bahrain.




if syira attack israel  blah blah blah. Assad is coward and don't have guts to do it. as for hisoalshaytan is a terrorist militia killed thousands of the Palestine refugees in Lebanon, Hizoalshaytan was the reason behind the destruction of Lebanon and death of many civilians and now hiding like rats . they are nothing but traitors and backer stabber to the arabs and Muslims. they are also a tool used by Iran to gain geopolitical interest. finally what makes you think GCC will side with the Zionists against any arab state. how could you write stupid post like this. at meantime its our turn to get rid of the traitors such as hizboalshaytan,Assad and move on to Iraq then Iran. all of these traitors who undercover themselves under the name of Islam when in realty are destroying it will be crushed in the near future. trading with Palestine case under the term of resistance using the sectarian card is an old trick.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> if syira attack israel  blah blah blah. Assad is coward and don't have guts to do it. as for hisoalshaytan is a terrorist militia killed thousands of the Palestine refugees in Lebanon, Hizoalshaytan was the reason behind the destruction of Lebanon and death of many civilians and now hiding like rats . they are nothing but traitors and backer stabber to the arabs and Muslims. they are also a tool used by Iran to gain geopolitical interest. finally what makes you think GCC will side with the Zionists against any arab state. how could you write stupid post like this. at meantime its our turn to get rid of the traitors such as hizboalshaytan,Assad and move on to Iraq then Iran. all of these traitors who undercover themselves under the name of Islam when in realty are destroying it will be crushed in the near future. trading with Palestine case under the term of resistance using the sectarian card is an old trick.



Whoever reads what you posted, will either cry or laugh, because it's sad to see how misinformed you are, and funny to see how informed you are. Hezbollah has done something to Palestine and to the real Arabs, what have GCC done, other then providing money to the enemies like USA buying their weapons to help the western economy, and the west give the best weapons to Israel from that money, and the GCC get junk equipment from USA, do you think USA will sell GCC weapons to be fought against Israel oin the future? however the GCC guaranteeing it wont use those weapons on Israel, instead on it will be used on arab nations, resistance and Iran. anyways this thread is about Bahrain, there are other threads about Syria, and Hezbollah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> Whoever reads what you posted, will either cry or laugh, because it's sad to see how misinformed you are, and funny to see how informed you are. Hezbollah has done something to Palestine and to the real Arabs, what have GCC done, other then providing money to the enemies like USA buying their weapons to help the western economy, and the west give the best weapons to Israel from that money, and the GCC get junk equipment from USA, do you think USA will sell GCC weapons to be fought against Israel oin the future? however the GCC guaranteeing it wont use those weapons on Israel, instead on it will be used on arab nations, resistance and Iran. anyways this thread is about Bahrain, there are other threads about Syria, and Hezbollah.



I assure you LOL will be at your stupid analysis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> I assure you LOL will be at your stupid analysis.



One question, do you really believe the United States will sell you any weapons and equipment if you were gonna use it on Israel ?


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> One question, do you really believe the United States will sell you any weapons and equipment if you were gonna use it on Israel ?



another stupid post. The us cant control our weapons. we will use the towards whomever we want.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

The Legend said:


> another stupid post. The us cant control our weapons. we will use the towards whomever we want.



I didnt say control, i said will they even sell you, if you guys were gonna attack Israel? you guy wont and will never attack Israel which is why USA gives you weapons, and if you guys did, the USA knows their equipment very well and they can hunt it easily, since you lack training and knowledge on American equipment. 
And my post is not stupid, you just can't think outside the box.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syrian Lion said:


> I didnt say control, i said will they even sell you, if you guys were gonna attack Israel? you guy wont and will never attack Israel which is why USA gives you weapons, and if you guys did, the USA knows their equipment very well and they can hunt it easily, since you lack training and knowledge on American equipment.
> And my post is not stupid, you just can't think outside the box.



i dont know how many of your stupid post should I response to. Saudi arabia has many weapons from different sources. ruissa, europe, US, pakistan. the US will hunt them easily. Salah aldyan destroyed the Fatimeen before he freed Palestine the history shall repeat it self. we have to get rid of you and however backes you in order to achieve our interest.



Syrian Lion said:


> I didnt say control, i said will they even sell you, if you guys were gonna attack Israel? you guy wont and will never attack Israel which is why USA gives you weapons, and if you guys did, the USA knows their equipment very well and they can hunt it easily, since you lack training and knowledge on American equipment.
> And my post is not stupid, you just can't think outside the box.



i dont know how many of your stupid post should I response to. Saudi arabia has many weapons from different sources. ruissa, europe, US, pakistan. the US will hunt them easily. Salah aldyan destroyed the Fatimeen before he freed Palestine the history shall repeat it self. we have to get rid of you and however backes you in order to achieve our interest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

*Bahrain police shoot dead teen in clashes*

From: AAP

August 19, 2012 11:50AM



*A police unit stationed in a street in the Sunni-dominated Muharaq city "came under a terrorist attack with a large number of petrol bombs" late on Friday, the ministry said in a statement carried by the official BNA news agency.*

It said security forces opened fire in self-defence, wounding one of the assailants who was taken to hospital where he died of his injuries.

The main Shi'ite opposition group, al-Wefaq, condemned the "barbaric" attack on the teenager, whom it identified as Hussam al-Haddad, 16.

Al-Wefaq posted pictures of Haddad on its Facebook page showing his back and right arm riddled with shotgun pellets, a weapon widely used by Bahraini security forces along with tear gas to disperse Shi'ite protesters.

Large crowds of men and women attended the funeral of Haddad in Muharaq on Saturday afternoon, according to images posted on al-Wefaq's Facebook page.

But the group also accused authorities in a statement of preventing people from participating in the funeral by blocking the bridges linking the island of Muharaq to the rest of the kingdom.

There have been sporadic demonstrations in Bahrain, mostly in Shi'ite villages, since the Sunni-ruled Shi'ite-majority Gulf state launched a bloody crackdown on month-long pro-democracy protests in March last year.

Cookies must be enabled | Herald Sun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Aeronaut said:


> *Bahrain police shoot dead teen in clashes*
> 
> From: AAP
> 
> August 19, 2012 11:50AM
> 
> 
> 
> A police unit stationed in a street in the Sunni-dominated Muharaq city "came under a terrorist attack with a large number of petrol bombs" late on Friday, the ministry said in a statement carried by the official BNA news agency.
> 
> It said security forces opened fire in self-defence, wounding one of the assailants who was taken to hospital where he died of his injuries.
> 
> *The main Shi'ite opposition group, al-Wefaq, condemned the "barbaric" attack on the teenager, whom it identified as Hussam al-Haddad, 16.
> *
> Al-Wefaq posted pictures of Haddad on its Facebook page showing his back and right arm riddled with shotgun pellets, a weapon widely used by Bahraini security forces along with tear gas to disperse Shi'ite protesters.
> 
> Large crowds of men and women attended the funeral of Haddad in Muharaq on Saturday afternoon, according to images posted on al-Wefaq's Facebook page.
> 
> But the group also accused authorities in a statement of preventing people from participating in the funeral by blocking the bridges linking the island of Muharaq to the rest of the kingdom.
> 
> There have been sporadic demonstrations in Bahrain, mostly in Shi'ite villages, since the Sunni-ruled Shi'ite-majority Gulf state launched a bloody crackdown on month-long pro-democracy protests in March last year.
> 
> Cookies must be enabled | Herald Sun



Only in Bahrain if you attack someone with a Molotov you are terrorists, but other parts of the world (Syria) if you attack the army and police with ak-47 you are a freedom fighter.



The Legend said:


> i dont know how many of your stupid post should I response to. Saudi arabia has many weapons from different sources. ruissa, europe, US, pakistan. the US will hunt them easily. Salah aldyan destroyed the Fatimeen before he freed Palestine the history shall repeat it self. we have to get rid of you and however backes you in order to achieve our interest.
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know how many of your stupid post should I response to. Saudi arabia has many weapons from different sources. ruissa, europe, US, pakistan. the US will hunt them easily. Salah aldyan destroyed the Fatimeen before he freed Palestine the history shall repeat it self. we have to get rid of you and however backes you in order to achieve our interest.



only about 1% probably from Russia, and btw Europe is with Israel so the same story of USA and Europe, they both will fight for Israel. and if Salah Aldyen saw what the GCC doing now, he would be ashamed of GCC.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Aeronaut said:


> *Bahrain police shoot dead teen in clashes*
> 
> From: AAP
> 
> August 19, 2012 11:50AM
> 
> 
> 
> *A police unit stationed in a street in the Sunni-dominated Muharaq city "came under a terrorist attack with a large number of petrol bombs" late on Friday, the ministry said in a statement carried by the official BNA news agency.*
> 
> It said security forces opened fire in self-defence, wounding one of the assailants who was taken to hospital where he died of his injuries.
> 
> The main Shi'ite opposition group, al-Wefaq, condemned the "barbaric" attack on the teenager, whom it identified as Hussam al-Haddad, 16.
> 
> Al-Wefaq posted pictures of Haddad on its Facebook page showing his back and right arm riddled with shotgun pellets, a weapon widely used by Bahraini security forces along with tear gas to disperse Shi'ite protesters.
> 
> Large crowds of men and women attended the funeral of Haddad in Muharaq on Saturday afternoon, according to images posted on al-Wefaq's Facebook page.
> 
> But the group also accused authorities in a statement of preventing people from participating in the funeral by blocking the bridges linking the island of Muharaq to the rest of the kingdom.
> 
> There have been sporadic demonstrations in Bahrain, mostly in Shi'ite villages, since the Sunni-ruled Shi'ite-majority Gulf state launched a bloody crackdown on month-long pro-democracy protests in March last year.
> 
> Cookies must be enabled | Herald Sun



*They are such peaceful teens and people, this is the video of the clashes, you decide:
*


----------



## explorer9

Syrian Lion said:


> One question, do you really believe the United States will sell you any weapons and equipment if you were gonna use it on Israel ?



How many Soviet -Russian weapons Al-assads used against Israel in there 45 of years of rule? even when they were bombarded by Jewish regime at its will...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

BlackEagle:
Here is a question for you.
You say in Syria minority is ruling majority and it should be toppled.I want to know do you believe in the same thing in Bahrain?
Your answer is gonna be interesting since maybe it exposes your hypocrite face.
I'm waiting for you excuses and blah blah about Bahrain.



explorer9 said:


> How many Soviet -Russian weapons Al-assads used against Israel in there 45 of years of rule? even when they were bombarded by Jewish regime at its will...


Almost all weapons Hezbollah used in 2006 war against Israel came from Syria and financed by Iran.Now tell me,did you really expect Syria to directly declare war on Israel?Sectarian hate has made them blind,now they see Iran and Syria greater enemies than Israel.You should blame those corrupt Arab monarchies that their mouth is so big enough for huffs and puffs and doing nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

explorer9 said:


> How many Soviet -Russian weapons Al-assads used against Israel in there 45 of years of rule? even when they were bombarded by Jewish regime at its will...


post #89 will answer you, im so tired of you people repeating the same questions and i repeat the same answer over and over again.



Era_923 said:


> BlackEagle:
> Here is a question for you.
> You say in Syria minority is ruling majority and it should be toppled.I want to know do you believe in the same thing in Bahrain?
> Your answer is gonna be interesting since maybe it exposes your hypocrite face.
> I'm waiting for you excuses and blah blah about Bahrain.



And the ones in Bahrain have never even killed a cop or even used a gun, they most dangerous weapon is a Molotov probably, and they call them terrorists, but the ones in Syria who use guns, and heavy guns, missiles, and suicide bombings are called freedom fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Era_923 said:


> BlackEagle:
> Here is a question for you.
> You say in Syria minority is ruling majority and it should be toppled.I want to know do you believe in the same thing in Bahrain?
> Your answer is gonna be interesting since maybe it exposes your hypocrite face.
> I'm waiting for you excuses and blah blah about Bahrain.


I guess we have already had lengthy discussion about this and I explained in details why Bahrain case must not be compared to the Syrian one. And remember that you did not reply to my last and most important post. This is weird, as I would never expect anything different from you my friends. Bahraini regime will stay, and the Syrian one will be ousted sooner or later. Deal with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I guess we have already had lengthy discussion about this and I explained in details why Bahrain case must not be compared to the Syrian one. And remember that you did not reply to my last and most important post. This is weird, as I would never expect anything different from you my friends. Bahraini regime will stay, and the Syrian one will be ousted sooner or later. Deal with it.



I will ask Bashar Alasad to leave his office, when all the GCC kings including Jordan and Morocco step down, if they stay then Alasad can stay. 

Why must Alasad be ousted, and why not the Bahrain or Saudi be ousted? hahah i know your motivation you are racist


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I guess we have already had lengthy discussion about this and I explained in details why Bahrain case must not be compared to the Syrian one. And remember that you did not reply to my last and most important post. This is weird, as I would never expect anything different from you my friends. Bahraini regime will stay, and the Syrian one will be ousted sooner or later. Deal with it.


That's it.I wanted to hear that.
Exactly,they should be compared.In Bahrain a corrupt puppet regime is ruling the majority.I just wanted you to expose your dual dace toward the situation and all the crocodile tears about Syria.
The only difference between Bahrain and Syria is that,Arab regimes send terrorists in there to fight the government,but in Bahrain,protesters are on their own and being neglected by Western and Arab regimes.This hypocrisy is disgusting,however no one should be surprised.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## explorer9

Era_923 said:


> BlackEagle:
> Here is a question for you.
> You say in Syria minority is ruling majority and it should be toppled.I want to know do you believe in the same thing in Bahrain?
> Your answer is gonna be interesting since maybe it exposes your hypocrite face.
> I'm waiting for you excuses and blah blah about Bahrain.
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all weapons Hezbollah used in 2006 war against Israel came from Syria and financed by Iran.Now tell me,did you really expect Syria to directly declare war on Israel?Sectarian hate has made them blind,now they see Iran and Syria greater enemies than Israel.You should blame those corrupt Arab monarchies that their mouth is so big enough for huffs and puffs and doing nothing.



So Al-Assad regime will fight with Israel till the last Lebanese alive? financing training equipping the militant outfits never ever won the battles leave apart war it can only provide resistance & resistance has its limitation and time frame . Sectarianism is reality in the Middle East and now it has resurfaced after Syrian crisis. Syria has never been the enemy it is only the tool between Arabs and Iran, It is vital for Sunnite regimes of Middle East to bring back Syria in to the Sunnite fold.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Era_923 said:


> That's it.I wanted to hear that.
> Exactly,they should be compared.In Bahrain a corrupt puppet regime is ruling the majority.I just wanted you to expose your dual dace toward the situation and all the crocodile tears about Syria.
> The only difference between Bahrain and Syria is that,Arab regimes send terrorists in there to fight the government,but in Bahrain,protesters are on their own and being neglected by Western and Arab regimes.This hypocrisy is disgusting,however no one should be surprised.



Why should I bother repeating myself for the tenth time!? Last time you didn't reply.


----------



## Syrian Lion

explorer9 said:


> So Al-Assad regime will fight with Israel till the last Lebanese alive? financing training equipping the militant outfits never ever won the battles leave apart war it can only provide resistance & resistance has its limitation and time frame . Sectarianism is reality in the Middle East and now it has resurfaced after Syrian crisis. Syria has never been the enemy it is only the tool between Arabs and Iran, It is vital for Sunnite regimes of Middle East to bring back Syria in to the Sunnite fold.



Why? why can't the accept a nation where all live along happily and peacefully, i will tell you why? because Israel fears Syria, and destroying the unity will only benefit Israel and the west, the GCC is blind enough to only focus on an issue that should not be a problem. we in Syria believe in this, Religion is for God, and the NATION is for ALL. 


Start at minute 40 to see why Israel fears Syria, which is why Israel wants to destroy Syria, and the GCC pays for it by sending terrorists and money.


----------



## explorer9

Syrian Lion said:


> Why? why can't the accept a nation where all live along happily and peacefully, i will tell you why? because Israel fears Syria, and destroying the unity will only benefit Israel and the west, the GCC is blind enough to only focus on an issue that should not be a problem. we in Syria believe in this, Religion is for God, and the NATION is for ALL.
> 
> 
> Start at minute 40 to see why Israel fears Syria, which is why Israel wants to destroy Syria, and the GCC pays for it by sending terrorists and money.



Israel fears Syria ... joke of millennium mate 

They have been occupying Golan Hieghts from last 45 years attacking Syrian nuclear installations at there free will still Israel fear with Syria ???????..

People of Middle East must understand that the Middle East going through a change after invasion of Iraq the geography of the region will definitely realign and new power structure is being built. The change of guard in Syria is natural and inevitable after that Lebanon & Jordan. GCC will emerge as a more integrated union Levant (after fall of al-Assad) will align with Turkey. New Egypt will play a major role and then life of Israel is under severe threat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

explorer9 said:


> Israel fears Syria ... joke of millennium mate
> 
> They have been occupying Golan Hieghts from last 45 years attacking Syrian nuclear installations at there free will still Israel fear with Syria ???????..
> 
> People of Middle East must understand that the Middle East going through a change after invasion of Iraq the geography of the region will definitely realign and new power structure is being built. The change of guard in Syria is natural and inevitable after that Lebanon & Jordan. GCC will emerge as a more integrated union Levant (after fall of al-Assad) will align with Turkey. New Egypt will play a major role and then life of Israel is under severe threat.



Again i will refer you back to post # 89 , open your mind


----------



## explorer9

Syrian Lion said:


> Again i will refer you back to post # 89 , open your mind



My mind is open and always respectable even with the most different opinion may be you are not the student of geopolitics just a Nationalist ( with which i have no problem).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

explorer9 said:


> My mind is open and always respectable even with the most different opinion may be you are not the student of geopolitics just a Nationalist ( with which i have no problem).



Alright then, if you are open minded why did you bring the issue of Syria into the Bahrain issue? 
Stay on topic


----------



## Syrian Lion

*Bahrain activist jailed for 3 years for protests
*​




​
MANAMA, Bahrain  A prominent Bahraini human rights activist was found guilty Thursday of instigating and participating in several illegal gatherings and sentenced to three years in jail.

The unexpectedly stiff sentence against Nabeel Rajab will raise questions about the Western-backed Sunni monarchy's commitment to reform, and embolden anti-government protesters who have been demonstrating the past 18 months for greater rights in the Gulf island kingdom, home to the U.S. Navy's 5th fleet.

Rajab, who is already serving a three-month sentence for posting anti-government comments on Twitter, was in court for the verdict. He is president of the Bahrain Center for Human Rights.

ajab's attorney Mohammed al-Jishi said each of three cases yielded a year imprisonment, for a total of three years. Al-Jishi said he plans to appeal the ruling.

In a separate case involving comments made on social media site Twitter, a judge delayed issuing a verdict against Rajab's appeal until Aug. 23.

*Bahrain has experienced near daily protests since February 2011 following an uprising by the kingdom's Shiite majority seeking greater political rights from the Western-backed Sunni monarchy. At least 50 people have died in the unrest and hundreds have been detained, including prominent rights activists and Shiite opposition leaders.
*
*Shiites account for about 70 percent of Bahrain's population of just over half a million people, but claim they face widespread discrimination and lack opportunities granted to the Sunni minority. The country's leaders have offered some reforms including restoring jobs for many Shiites pushed out from their posts at the start of the uprising and giving parliament more power.
*
But the opposition says they fall short of Shiite demands for a greater voice in the country's affairs and an elected government.

*The unrest has put Washington into an awkward position. U.S. officials have called for efforts to reopen political dialogue in Bahrain, but are careful not to press too hard against the nation's leadership and possibly jeopardize its important military ties.
*
Rights groups criticized the ruling against Rajab and said it raises questions over whether the regime is serious about reforms. They have called for his immediate release.

*"It seems Bahrain's rulers are far more comfortable with harsh repression than with the reforms King Hamad keeps promising," said Joe Stork, deputy director of Human Rights Watch's Middle East and North Africa division. "The government has yet to show that Nabeel Rajab did any more than exercise his right to free expression and peaceful assembly. He should be set free, not sent away from his family to prison."
*

MANAMA, Bahrain - Bahrain activist jailed for 3 years for protests - World - TheState.com


----------



## explorer9

Syrian Lion said:


> Alright then, if you are open minded why did you bring the issue of Syria into the Bahrain issue?
> Stay on topic



yes mate, i always take care that i just replied the interesting post that too a copy paste from Syrian thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

T-Rex said:


> *
> Morons like you think that if the casualties are in hundreds then it is not a crime but if the casualties are in thousands than it is a crime. It is the principle not the figure of death that matters. If Asad is guilty of being a dictator then so are the sheikhs of Bahrain, Saudia Arabia and other gulf and ME kingdoms. So, stop pretending that you care about human rights and democracy.*


There is no any hundreds killed in Bahrain. This guy is first killed in Bahrain in months. Meanwhile in Syria *hundred people are killed every day*. There is no any comparison between two and ur personal insults wont help.



explorer9 said:


> So Al-Assad regime will fight with Israel till the last Lebanese alive?


Well said. As one Lebanese politician said, Assad is a lion in Lebanon and a mouse on the Golan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

@500

*this is about Bahrain*, there is a thread about Syria, and I answered million times about Golan, but u keep ignoring the answer bc its true.


----------



## Syrian Lion

*UK COMPANY HELPS BAHRAIN GOVT SPY ON ACTIVISTS
Malicious E-Mail Attachments Sent to Activists Steal Passwords, Record Skype Calls​*
Bahrains government is spying on Bahraini activists with a malicious computer program apparently supplied by a UK firm.

Bahrain Watch founding member Bill Marczak, and Citizen Lab security researcher Morgan Marquis-Boire analyzed a string of suspicious e-mails sent to activists over the past two months. The e-mails promised exclusive images or documents about the political situation in Bahrain. Upon closer examination, the e-mails were found to contain attachments that installed a malicious program on a victims computer. Some of these e-mails impersonated Al Jazeera English reporter Melissa Chan.

The malicious program was found to record keystrokes, take screenshots, record Skype calls, and steal passwords saved in web browsers, e-mail programs, and instant messaging programs. The malicious program sent this data to an internet address in Bahrain.

The analysis suggests that the malicious program is FinSpy, a product of UK firm Gamma International. FinSpy belongs to the FinFisher suite for Governmental IT Intrusion and Remote Monitoring Solutions. Gamma International was criticized for apparently selling the same product to Mubaraks regime in Egypt. Before technology giant Apple closed the security gap, FinSpy would infect computers by tricking users into thinking that it was an iTunes update. London-based NGO Privacy International has threatened to take the UK government to court for failing to control the export of surveillance technology to repressive foreign regimes.

During the analysis of FinSpy, a stolen GMail password was later used in an attempt to access the GMail account, suggesting that the Bahraini government is actively monitoring and exploiting the information captured by FinSpy.

A detailed report of the technical analysis of the program can be read at: https://citizenlab.org/2012/07/from-bahrain-with-love-finfishers-spy-kit-exposed/3/. A non-technical report of the analysis by Bloomberg News can be read at: Cyber Attacks on Activists Traced to FinFisher Spyware of Gamma - Bloomberg. Bahrain Watch would like to extend its gratitude to all of the activists, researchers, and journalists, including those at Bloomberg News, who contributed to this story.

UK Company Helps Bahrain Gov't Spy on Activists

*US gives Bahraini regime green light to commit crimes​*

Bahraini regime forces have attacked anti-government demonstrators in the northeastern island of Sitra.

The demonstration was organized by the Amal Islamic Action Society on Tuesday.

Police used tear gas to disperse the protesters.

Anti-regime demonstrations in Bahrain continue despite the heavy-handed crackdown by the security forces.

Scores of people have been killed and many others have been injured in the Saudi-backed suppression of protests in Bahrain since the popular revolt erupted in February 2011.

Interview with Kamel Wazne, political analyst, to further discuss the issue. What follows is an approximate transcript of the interview.

Q: How far are the Al-Khalifa willing to go to crush these demonstrations, and in addition to that, how long will the Saudis be involved in the clampdowns?

Wazne: Well obviously they have the green light from the Americans and from the Saudis to continue the crackdown and the torture and unlawful imprisonment of innocent people.

Over 4,500 detainees without any justification is a violation of the country itself as actually their own committee that was established by the king and by the Khalifa found the violation of human rights and it comes to a crime against humanity.

And I think it is a violation of the international law but as the world is silent and the United States embracing the process that Khalifa family is going about and the Saudis being complicit by sending their troops to fight the innocent people. 


I think this is going very far but on the other hand there is determination on the Bahraini people, they will continue their voice for freedom, for liberty and to have their demand be actually achieved.

So this is here a battle of the wills and I think the will of the Bahraini people are very strong and determined. We have seen these oppressed people in the past, how they were able to prevail and those who oppress them how their destiny will be known in the coming days and maybe years.

Q: Well lets talk about the international issue towards Bahrain, the international silence towards the Bahrain uprising is just an issue you touched up on in and also the evident double standards that the West has with regards to events of the past year or so, its been different for Yemen, for Libya and for Syria, but still with no regard for Bahrain.

Wazne: *Well obviously you have to know a fact that Bahrain is the home of the Fifth Fleet, it is the most important fleet for the American to spy on the region and to control its operation against Iran, against Pakistan, against Afghanistan and for them they have disregard for the human life despite what their slogans that speak about democracy and freedom.

When it comes to the American interest what they care about is their own business and how they can back their business without any mercy or regard for the human dignity. Here where we see a slaughter and killings by the Bahraini machine against innocent people mostly women, children they did not stop shooting at children, they did not stop using those poisonous gas against innocent people and we have to remind that some of these equipment that is used is supplied by the American, by other entity from the West which always talk about freedom and liberty.

Freedom and liberty in Bahrain is killing and torture and it is sponsored by the Bahraini government and by the West. It is a crime against humanity and this must stop now but I do not think the Americans are doing anything except helping in the crackdown. *

US gives Bahraini regime green light to commit crimes


----------



## Syrian Lion

A good article to read 

Financing of U.S. Rep. Dan Burton trip to Bahrain raises issues | Indianapolis Star | indystar.com


----------



## T-Rex

500 said:


> There is no any hundreds killed in Bahrain. This guy is first killed in Bahrain in months. Meanwhile in Syria *hundred people are killed every day*. There is no any comparison between two and ur personal insults wont help.
> 
> 
> Well said. As one Lebanese politician said, Assad is a lion in Lebanon and a mouse on the Golan.



*As I said, stop pretending that you care about human rights. If you did, the despots in SA, Bahrain, Qatar, Oman. UAE and Jordan would be history. Those despots rule with your aid.*


----------



## Syrian Lion

Of course the USA, and the rest of the worlds media is silent. 


U.S. Silence on Continued Bahraini Repression - By Cole Bockenfeld | The Middle East Channel


----------



## Syrian Lion

Bahraini rights activist Al-Khawaja banned from entering Egypt - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## Bhairava

Israel must be laughing its a** off, seeing its rivals shooting at each other.

Congratz to a game well played.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

People of Bahrain are determined and they will not give up.


----------



## Syrian Lion

*Thousands swamp Bahrain highway in first legal 'Freedom and Democracy' demo in weeks *







Tens of thousands of pro-democracy protesters flooded a major highway in Bahrain for the first sanctioned opposition rally in months. They called on the government to release a prominent human rights activist and demanded greater freedom.

The motorway, which links capital city Manama with Shiite villages, was swarming with demonstrators, the crowd extending for at least two miles (three kilometers). Protesters chanted pro-democracy slogans, waved Bahraini flags and called on the government to free Nabeel Rajab, a prominent human rights activist recently sentenced to three years in prison for supposedly organizing illegal protests. 

We do not forget the prisoners! was one of the chants. 

The mass rally was the first legal protest in over a month. In July, the government imposed a temporary ban on protests, with the interior ministry stating that the curfew was necessary to restore order.

It was in that period that Nabeel Rajab was sentenced to three years in prison for participating in an illegal assembly and calling for a march without prior notification. 

In June, Rajab had received a three-month prison sentence for a tweet that prosecutors say offended the residents of a Sunni-dominated neighborhood of the capital. In the tweet, Rajab alleged that the residents of the neighborhood only supported Prime Minister Sheikh Khalifa bin Salman Al Khalifa because of financial incentives. 

A judge later overturned the Twitter sentence, but Rajab must still serve his other, lengthier prison term for allegedly holding an illegal march. 

Pro-democracy protests in the country have been ongoing since February 2011. 
Colin Cavell, a former lecturer at the University of Bahrain, believes the nation's people are resolute in their demands for democracy.

Theyre tired of a single family running the entire country with kangaroo courts, with no justice at all and with disparity among the population, he told RT. 

He also noted that while the US has traditionally propped up autocratic rulers and despotic monarchies to further its regional interests, a new strategy may soon be required. 

The United States wants to retain its hegemonic control not only over Bahrain, but over the entire Persian Gulf monarchs in the entire Middle East in order to keep that crude oil flowing, he remarked. However, they realize with the increasing democratic opposition in all of these countries, that they can no longer lean on these autocratic rulers to retain their control.





















Thousands swamp Bahrain highway in first legal 'Freedom and Democracy' demo in weeks (PHOTOS) &mdash; RT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banu Umayyah

lol I just noticed this thread. Nothing will happen in Bahrain. If anything, we will annex this tiny insignificant island.


----------



## Syrian Lion

http://www.google.com/hostednews/af...ocId=CNG.cc9ea1f5c71893e5731fa5f3d4d1ca5b.251


A Bahrain court on Tuesday upheld jail terms against 13 leading opposition figures, including seven facing life in prison, over charges of plotting to overthrow the Gulf monarchy, lawyers said.
The opposition swiftly condemned the "vindictive" rulings and accused the court of staging "mock trials," the United States expressed its concern, while London-based Amnesty International denounced the ruling as "outrageous."
The defendants, who played leading roles in month-long protests last year demanding democratic reforms, did not turn up in the appeals court, the lawyers said.
The 13 activists were being retried in a civil court after they were convicted by a special semi-military court, along with seven others who remain at large, of plotting to topple the Sunni ruling family.
Another defendant was acquitted.
The prosecution had dropped charges against all defendants "related to the freedom of expression" which were considered illegal by the National Safety Court set up to try people who took part in the uprising.
Among those sentenced is activist Abdulhadi Khawaja who in June ended a 110-day hunger strike.
Also sentenced were Hasan Musheime and Abdel Jalil al-Sankis, both leaders of the banned Shiite movement, Haq, as well as Sunni leftist Ibrahim Sharif, who heads the secular Waed group.
"Today's ruling is a clear proof of the fake justice in Bahrain," said the main opposition groups in a statement.
"Those are politically motivated verdicts that have no judicial value, because they have been based on a vindictive methodology," they said.
"There is no state in Bahrain. It is a tyrannical authority, and an oppressive government that tries to look like a (political) system while hiding security apparatuses that terrorise the people to silence its demands for democracy."
The main Shiite formation, Al-Wefaq, said it was a "black day for justice in Bahrain."
"Those wrongful rulings will only strengthen the determination of the people to continue their revolution to the end," the group's leader, Ali Salman, wrote on his Twitter page.
In Washington, US State Department spokesman Patrick Ventrell urged Bahrain to keep to its commitment to respect the rights of detainees to a fair trial and access to attorneys.
"It is important that verdicts are based on credible evidence and that judicial proceedings are conducted in full accordance with Bahraini law and Bahrain's international legal obligations," he said in a statement.
"We call on the government of Bahrain to investigate all reports of torture, including those made by the defendants, as it has pledged to do, and to hold accountable those found responsible."
Amnesty lashed out at the verdicts, saying they must be "overturned and the activists immediately and unconditionally released."
"Today's court decision is another blow to justice and it shows once more that the Bahraini authorities are not on the path of reform but seem rather driven by vindictiveness", said Hassiba Hadj Sahraoui, deputy director of Amnesty's Middle East and North Africa Programme.
Sahraoui said Bahrain's human rights record will be up for scrutiny at the UN Human Rights Council in September.
In June last year, the specially formed tribunal handed down lengthy jail terms against the 21 mostly Shiite activists after convicting them of plotting to overthrow the regime.
Ten months later, Bahrain's highest appeals court ordered a retrial.
Bahrain came under strong criticism from international human rights organisations over last year's crackdown on the Shiite-led protests.
An international panel commissioned by King Hamad to probe the government's clampdown found out that excessive force and torture had been used against protesters and detainees.
The Sunni-ruled kingdom, home to the US Fifth Fleet and strategically situated across the Gulf from Iran, has continued to witness sporadic Shiite-led demonstrations, mostly outside the capital, since it crushed the protest movement in March last year.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Bahraini Activists Document Crackdown on Protest - NYTimes.com


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

It couldn't be more simple and clear, Bahraini regime is the only legitimate regime to rule Bahrain and will always be, while the illegitimate Syrian one will be kicked out soon. Deal with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> It couldn't be more simple and clear, Bahraini regime is the only legitimate regime to rule Bahrain and will always be, while the illegitimate Syrian one will be kicked out soon. Deal with it.


 
 I didn't even mention Syria at all.... but Syria is your nightmare, because you are racist, who are you to decide regarding Bahrain or Syria??


----------



## BLACKEAGLE




----------



## Syrian Lion

Police crackdown on Bahraini activists (PHOTOS, VIDEOS) &mdash; RT


----------



## Takaavar

Bahraini opposition activist shot, injured during protest in Sitra

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

I hope,soon we see the rotten king of Bahrain with his supporters,hanged in pearl square of Manama.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Era_923 said:


> I hope,soon we see the rotten king of Bahrain with his supporters,hanged in pearl square of Manama.



That will not happen, because we will never let it happen, and no one will come for their rescue.



Takaavar said:


> Bahraini opposition activist shot, injured during protest in Sitra



Throwing Molotov and using guns against unarmed police is called terrorism. I hope Jordanian Darak are doing their job pretty well:


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> That will not happen, because we will never let it happen, and no one will come for their rescue.
> 
> 
> 
> Throwing Molotov and using guns against unarmed police is called terrorism. I hope Jordanian Darak are doing their job pretty well:



I wonder how miserable a human being can be.So thrwoing molotoves is terrorism in Bahrain,but those savage terrorists in Syria who behead people and attack army are peaceful protesters.
No BlackEagle,you can't do anything,you have done all you could do in Syria,but still we see 400/500 terrorists are being killed by Syrian army everyday,hopefully,more of them will be killed in coming days.

Killing unarmed protesters in Bahrain is not something to be proud of,but killing one salafi terrorist in Syria serves the whole humanity.


PS: DARAK in Persian language means the deepest spots in hell,I just wanted to say the name fits them at best,I couldn't stop laughing when you mentioned them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

8 year old girl receives an arrest warrant for protesting "illegally" she accepts it with an honor and a smile with victory sign

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## beast89

Iran need to supply some guns....I'm pretty sure once these protestors can defend themselves KSA security will run away

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

beast89 said:


> Iran need to supply some guns....I'm pretty sure once these protestors can defend themselves KSA security will run away


They are not armed and they are already being called terrorist by hypocrite Arab salafi members here,only because they are Shia.You can see an example in previous page.It's very funny,calling unarmed protesters terrorists,but calling the real terrorists in Syria,freedom fighters.

If Iran actually wants,we can arrest the king himself in Manama in less than a day no matter how many Saudi soldiers are protecting him,but the west is just looking for an excuse to attack us or put more pressure on us,we won't give it to them.People of Bahrain will eventually reach their freedom and will kick out the Puppet king and Saudi elements from the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Banu Umayyah

Era_923 said:


> They are not armed and they are already being called terrorist by hypocrite Arab salafi members here,only because they are Shia.You can see an example in previous page.It's very funny,calling unarmed protesters terrorists,but calling the real terrorists in Syria,freedom fighters.
> 
> If Iran actually wants,we can arrest the king himself in Manama in less than a day no matter how many Saudi soldiers are protecting him,but the west is just looking for an excuse to attack us or put more pressure on us,we won't give it to them.People of Bahrain will eventually reach their freedom and will kick out the Puppet king and Saudi elements from the country.


When the protestors held signs of Khomeini and flags of Iran and Hizballah everyone knew that they had no loyalty to Bahrain. If they come in power they will act as an Iranian base in the Arabian gulf 20 km from our borders, not to mention they will try to exterminate the Sunni community under Tehran orderes just like what happend in Iraq. We will never allow this to happen even if we have to annex this tiny island.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syrian Lion

Banu Umayyah said:


> When the protestors held signs of Khomeini and flags of Iran and Hizballah everyone knew that they had no loyalty to Bahrain. If they come in power they will act as an Iranian base in the Arabian gulf 20 km from our borders, not to mention they will try to exterminate the Sunni community under Tehran orderes just like what happend in Iraq. We will never allow this to happen even if we have to annex this tiny island.



What are you talking about?? Iran didn't even say an actual statement toward Bahrain yet...... so Iran is still silent..... then Bahrain has a U.S base, why isn't that a threat for you?? you know that there are Israelis in most American bases...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Banu Umayyah said:


> When the protestors held signs of Khomeini and flags of Iran and Hizballah everyone knew that they had no loyalty to Bahrain. If they come in power they will act as an Iranian base in the Arabian gulf 20 km from our borders, not to mention they will try to exterminate the Sunni community under Tehran orderes just like what happend in Iraq. We will never allow this to happen even if we have to annex this tiny island.



I didn't know the hot weather of the desert has made you delusional to this level.It's good you escaped to Canada.
So Iraqi Sunnis are exterminated?Did I miss that show?Those protesters held flags from Iran and Hezbollah because they are Shias,not because they are sent from Iran.It seems Abdullah's propaganda network has worked very well on you.The only ones capable of killing other sects,exterminating,suicide bombing and any other violent crimes,are those terrorists in Syria,and their likes,also their supporers,the Tyrants of Qatar,Bahrain,Saudi Arabia and etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syrian Lion

*Bahraini Regime Arrests Dozens of Protesters
*

Bahraini security forces arrested 29 protestors in the capital, Manama as demonstrations against the Al-Khalifa regime continue in the tiny Persian Gulf island.

The security forces arrested 29 peaceful demonstrators in the commercial district of the capital Manama on Friday as anti-government protesters marched in the city center. 

Bahrain, where the US Fifth Fleet is based, has been in political turmoil since a protest movement erupted in February 2011 demanding democratic reforms. 

The demonstration was organized by the opposition group February 14, said Jasim Husain, one of the leaders of the main opposition group, Al-Wefaq. 

"People should have the right to stage rallies in the capital. A rally on a Friday afternoon is not a big deal. It will not undermine the economy," said Husain. 

It came two weeks after protesters and police clashed in the city centre for the first time since last year, following months of demonstrations in other parts of Manama and elsewhere in the country. 

In Bahrain, the weekend falls on a Friday. 

Anti-government protesters have been holding peaceful demonstrations across Bahrain since mid-February 2011, calling for an end to the Al Khalifa dynasty's over-40-year rule, end of discrimination, establishment of justice and a democratically-elected government as well as freedom of detained protesters. 

Violence against the defenseless people escalated after a Saudi-led conglomerate of police, security and military forces from the Persian Gulf Cooperation Council (PGCC) member states - Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, the United Arab Emirates, Oman and Qatar - were dispatched to the tiny Persian Gulf kingdom on March 13, 2011, to help Manama crack down on peaceful protestors. 

So far, tens of people have been killed, hundreds have gone missing and thousands of others have been injured.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

*Bahraini court confirms jail terms for medics who aided protesters​*
Bahrain's top court confirmed the jail sentences of nine doctors for their role in last years pro-democracy protests, state news agency BNA reported. The medics will be imprisoned for up to five years.
On Monday, Attorney General Abdul-Rahman al-Sayed said the countrys Court of Cassation rejected all of the defendants appeals and upheld the verdicts, BNA said.
The nine medics were among the twenty individuals tried by a Bahraini military tribunal in September 2011. The tribunal charged the doctors with felonies for their role in the February protests, which included treating antigovernment activists wounded by security forces and reporting those injuries to foreign media. Some of the medics also participated in the protests.
The Bahraini government accused them of crimes including occupying a hospital and inciting hatred towards the countrys ruling royal family. 
The whole process was conducted under the ruling family's control, Khalil al-Marzooq, a member of the Bahraini opposition al-Wefaq Party, told RT.
The whole judicial process in Bahrain is sort of dependent of the direction from the ruling family. And what happened today was headed by the ruling family members, he said. 
Al-Marzooq accuses the government of applying double standards, saying the country's courts only pays attention to and punishes protesters, while totally ignoring killers and torturers if they have the right connections. 
Bahraini political activist Saeed Shehabi calls the decision to reject the appeal political.
To make them innocent would be to go against the reputation of the regime. They are saying, we are here, we determine the sentences, and no one can change our mind  whether its the international human rights organizations or political activists, Shehabi told RT.
A June 2012 retrial by a civilian court resulted in the acquittal of nine of the health workers, and a reduction of sentences for nine others. Ali al-Ekri, whom the government labeled the ringleader of the doctors and nurses on trial, received a five-year sentence. The nine appealed the decision to Bahrains top court.
Two medics who had previously been sentenced to 15 years each did not appeal their cases, and are believed to be in hiding.
The case sparked international criticism of the Bahraini government. Several human rights groups and professional medical organizations called the sentence an unjust retaliation against people attempting to simply do their jobs amidst the crackdown on the opposition.

Bahraini court confirms jail terms for medics who aided protesters &mdash; RT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

*Bahraini police disperse protesters with tear gas, water cannon​*





Water cannon and tear gas has been deployed to disperse hundreds of anti-government demonstrators in the capital of Manama. Protesters hurled firebombs at police, as they gathered after the funeral of an activist who died whilst in custody.

Clashes broke out after the crowd tried to break through to Pearl Square, which was the cradle of the popular uprising in Bahrain last year. Riot police units were showered by petrol bombs and stones, with one water cannon catching fire.

*The clashes followed a memorial service for Mohammed Ali Ahmed Mushaima, who died on Tuesday. Mushaima, 23, had been in hospital since August. 
*
Authorities say he died of blood disease, but opposition activists insist he was refused the proper treatment, which lead to his death.

*In March 2011 Mushaima was detained with hundreds other protesters, inspired by the Arab Spring uprising in Egypt and Tunisia. He died whilst serving a seven year prison term on charges of vandalism, rioting, assaulting a police officer and resisting arrest. 
*
*Bahrain, which hosts the US Navys Fifth fleet, continues to see almost daily demonstrations and clashes. The Shiite Muslim majority demands a bigger role in running the country controlled by al-Khalifa family, who are Sunni Muslims.
*
*At least 50 people have died in nearly 20 months of unrest, with a 16-year-old boy becoming one of the latest victims.
*
*Thousands of anti-government activists have been arrested, says the Bahrain Center for Human Rights. This includes human rights activist Nabeel Rajab who, after several detainments, was sentenced to three years in jail for participation in an illegal assembly and calling for a march without prior notification. His bail request was rejected on September, 10.*


Bahraini police disperse protesters with tear gas, water cannon (PHOTOS) &mdash; RT

I CAN'T BELIEVE MY EYES. ALJAZEERA IS TALKING ABOUT BAHRAIN ...
this video is form 2011

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

How dare you Syrian Lion?
Bahrain protesters are all terrorists and Iranian agents.Only the Syrian rebels are freedom fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bratva

Era_923 said:


> How dare you Syrian Lion?
> Bahrain protesters are all terrorists and Iranian agents.Only the Syrian rebels are freedom fighters.



You forgot the Iranian terrorist who dared to protest in 2009 and how bravely and proudly Basij handled the whole situation!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

mafiya said:


> You forgot the Iranian terrorist who dared to protest in 2009 and how bravely and proudly Basij handled the whole situation!


If it was popular protest then it would have been still going.... look at Bahrain they been protesting for over 2 years facing the Saudi and Bahraini forces...

THIS IS A REAL REVOLUTION

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

Syrian Lion said:


> If it was popular protest then it would have been still going.... look at Bahrain they been protesting for over 2 years facing the Saudi and Bahraini forces...
> 
> THIS IS A REAL REVOLUTION



That's what Syrian people were doing,,, Popular protest. If Asad forces acted like Bahrini forces, these protests would have remain protests.But Assad Army started killing these protestors thus turning them in to killing machines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## forcetrip

There is no doubt that assad handled this situation very very poorly. The protests should have been unarmed like they still are in bahrain. The biggest blunder from his side could have been to violently pacify the protests even after seeing what was happening in libya. Still does not excuse what is happening now when terrorists are rolling in with NATO money, and I thought i had seen everything there is to see in the world.


----------



## upriver

I would'nt call it civil unrest. I would call it ethnic tensions. A Shiite majority is getting impatient with a Sunni minority ruling over them. Plus Iran is involved.


----------



## Syrian Lion

*Four arrested for insulting Bahraini King on Twitter
*


*Bahraini security forces have detained four men for allegedly insulting the gulf monarchy&#8217;s king on Twitter. The arrests come as part of a greater crackdown against opposition activists in the Gulf Kingdom.

Bahrain&#8217;s public prosecutor Ahmad Bucheeri said the four unidentified men were interrogated and charged with slandering King Hamad bin Isa Al Khalifa.*

&#8220;They will be held in custody for seven days and will face an urgent trial before the criminal court,&#8221; he continued.

*Bucheeri stressed that Bahrain&#8217;s constitution guaranteed freedom of opinion and expression, but said &#8220;this freedom should not clash with the social precepts and traditions.&#8221; He did not elaborate on what the relevant tweets said.
*
The arrests come as Bahrain&#8217;s parliament called on all ministers and senior officials to have Twitter accounts &#8220;to boost their interaction with the citizens,&#8221; Gulf News reports.

Four arrested for insulting Bahraini King on Twitter &mdash; RT

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ag3nt47

Apparently the police found materials to make explosives in an unlicensed mosque. 

Al-araybia





> Police in Bahrain said on Wednesday they uncovered a weapons cache inside an unlicensed mosque where locally-made bombs were being produced.
> 
> Authorities said they seized electric detonators, stopwatches and other materials used to make bombs.
> 
> The cache was uncovered in the area of Abou Baham, a scene of violence attributed by official media to Shiite hardliners.
> 
> On Sunday authorities detained seven men over the killing of a policeman, as demonstrators tried to break through police checkpoints around the village where he lost his life.
> 
> Bahrain, which hosts the U.S. Fifth Fleet, has been convulsed by unrest since February last year following mass demonstrations led by majority Shi&#8217;ites demanding democratic change in the Sunni-led monarchy.
> 
> The ruling Al Khalifa family brought in Gulf Arab troops, mainly from Saudi Arabia, and imposed over two months of martial law to end the uprising.
> 
> The incident in the early hours of Friday was the first in which a policeman had been killed since martial law ended in June 2011. Policemen were attacked by rioters with petrol bombs and an unspecified "explosive device", the authorities said.
> 
> "Seven Bahrainis have been detained and have been referred to the public prosecution in the case of a bombing attack in al-Eker ... in which one policeman was killed and a second critically wounded during a routine patrol," a statement from the government&#8217;s Information Affairs Authority said.
> 
> It named the slain policeman as 19-year-old Imran Ahmed but did not give his nationality. Many Pakistanis and some Arab nationals serve in Bahrain&#8217;s riot police - a source of friction with protesters.
> 
> The opposition, which says more than 45 people have died in clashes since martial law ended, want full legislative powers for parliament and for the makeup of the Cabinet to be approved by parliament too. The Cabinet has been headed by an uncle of King Hamad bin Isa since 1971.


----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Solomon2

An old article, but still of interest as it demonstrates Pakistan's primary value to the rulers of the Gulf States: you are educated, primed, and bred to be their loyal soldiers.

Pakistani troops aid Bahrain's crackdown

*Foundation linked to the Pakistani army has been providing Bahrain thousands of soldiers for its crackdown on protests.*

Mujib Mashal Last Modified: 30 Jul 2011 15:31






Demonstrations against Bahrain's government have been escalating since the Arab Spring [EPA]
In March, as a government crackdown on pro-democracy protestors intensified in Bahrain, curious advertisements started appearing in Pakistani media.

"Urgent requirement - manpower for Bahrain National Guard," said one.

"For service in Bahrain National Guard, the following categories of people with previous army and police experience are urgently needed," said another, with "previous experience" and "urgent need" underscored.

The categories included: former army drill instructors, anti-riot instructors, retired military police, and former army cooks.

In the following two months, on the back of visits to Islamabad by senior Saudi and Bahraini officials, sources say at least 2,500 former servicemen were recruited by Bahrainis and brought to Manama, increasing the size of their national guard and riot police by as much as 50 per cent.

"We know that continued airplanes are coming to Bahrain and bringing soldiers from Pakistan," Nabeel Rajab, president of the Bahrain Centre for Human Rights, told Al Jazeera. 

"We do not know the exact number, but we know that it is much more than 1,500 or 2,000 people."

Recruited into the special forces, the national guard, and the riot police, the Pakistani citizens are tasked with suppressing Shia protesters that are reportedly demanding equal rights after years of alleged oppression at the hands of the royal family, part of Bahrain's Sunni minority.

"Our own Shia cannot join the security forces, but the government recruits from abroad," said Rajab.

On the ground in Pakistan, the recruitments were handled by the Fauji Foundation, one of the largest conglomerates in the country with close ties to the Pakistani military. In addition to the Overseas Employment Services, which is tasked with providing job opportunities for retired military personnel, the foundation owns large cereal and gas companies, sugar mills, security firms, as well as hospitals and universities.





One of the adverts placed in Pakistani papers, reading: 'Urgent Need for Bahrain National Guard'

The Fauji Foundation did not respond to Al Jazeera's request for comment.

"Pakistanis, particularly Baluchs, make up a large part of the Bahraini force," said Fahad Desmukh, a former resident of Bahrain who now lives in Pakistan.

"They are extremely visible on the streets - so visible that the protestors were recently responding to the police in Urdu, knowing they did not speak Arabic." [Watch the video of protesters chanting 'police are crazy' in Urdu here.]

A small country of roughly 800,000 people (including about 235,000 non-nationals), Bahrain has a Defence Force of about 12,000 and a National Guard of 1,200, according to the US State Department.

The National Guard, which is in the foreront of the crackdown, seems to have been more than doubled by the recent recruitments of mostly Baluch servicemen.

"What it shows is that the Bahraini government has little trust in its own citizens to conduct security operations," Michael Stephens, a Qatar-based Bahrain specialist at the Royal United Services Institute, told Al Jazeera.

"So they rely on foreign recruits to unquestioningly carry out orders of violently suppressing protests."

While Arab nations have a long history of leaning on Pakistan for military expertise as well as foot soldiers, the recent increase in recruitments come at a tricky time. Pakistan has struggled to quell widespread ethnic violence and a robust insurgency on its own streets.

In the region, too, the country faces tremendous challenges.

"It has certainly put Pakistan in a very awkward position, where it has to balance its relationship with Iran on the one side and Saudi Arabia and Bahrain on the other," Stephens said.

Iran, a leading Shia country, has repeatedly denounced the Bahraini government's crackdown on the Shia - while Saudi Arabia has remained Bahrain's closest ally.

Inside Bahrain, the recruitments have brought dangers to the South Asian diaspora, where ill-feeling towards Pakistanis has increased, reportedly because they are seen as the main vehicle in the crackdown.

The influx of Sunni mercenaries has also increased fears that the government might be naturalising the new recruits in its efforts to change the country's Shia-majority demographic.

*Importing expertise*


Video footage of Bahraini protesters chanting: 'Our police are Pakistani'. Al Jazeera cannot be held responsible for content hosted on third party sites [YouTube]

"In the 1970s and 80s, many Arab countries flushed with oil money bought state of the art equipment, but [the] local population lacked technical skills," said Hamid Hussain, a long time analyst and historian of the Pakistani military.

"A number of Pakistan army and air force personnel were deputed to several countries including Saudi Arabia, United Arab Emirates (UAE), Bahrain, Qatar, Jordan, Syria and Iraq. "

The recruitments varied from a dozen advisors to thousands of trainers and operators of complicated equipment.

The most prominent cases of such partnership was in 1970, when then Brigadier Zia ul Haq helped the Jordanian forces suppress Palestinians in what became known as "Black September".

Zia ul Haq, in one of the interesting paradoxes of the Pakistani military, later became a feared dictator who introduced a swift process of "Islamisation".

Pakistan's security relationship with Saudi Arabia, in particular, has put it at odds with Iran, its neighbour to the west. The two nations have been stuck in a Shia-Sunni rivalry for decades and have battled proxy wars across the region.

During the 1991 Gulf war, much to Saudi Arabia's apparent dismay, Pakistan turned down their request for preemptive help, in case Saddam Hussain launched attacks.

Reviving the relationship since has taken a long time, but when the uprising in Bahrain brought fears of unrest knocking on Saudi doors, the chairman of the Saudi National Security Council, Prince Bandar bin Sultan, made two quiet trips to Pakistan to seek their support in case protests erupted at home.

"Potential need for foreign troops in case protests spiral out of control has forced Saudis to work with current Pakistani civilian government for whom they have nothing but utter contempt," said Hussain.

Pakistani Prime Minister Yousuf Reza Gilani told Prince Bandar that his country supported the Saudi stance in the Gulf and the Middle East and would stand by Riyadh for regional peace, according to Pakistani media.


Al Jazeera's Fault Lines examines why the US supports protests in Libya - but not in Bahrain

"The president and prime minister of Pakistan, faced with grim economic situation of the country and army brass uncertain about continued US funding, are delighted at the potential of a cash windfall from Saudi patrons," said Hussain.

Also on Prince Bandar's agenda was gaining Pakistan's support for the Saudi-led Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) force that deployed to Bahrain for helping the Kingdom.

The trip was followed by visits from the Bahraini foreign minister and the commander of their national guard.

Then, recruitment adverts appeared in Pakistani media.

Baluchistan, where most of the recruits come from, is a province of six million in Pakistan's southwest. For decades, an armed movement for self-determination there has been met with a severe government crackdown.

Baluch nationalist fighters expressed their dismay at the recruitment long before the recent escalation.

"We call upon the Baluch nation not to become part of any tyrant or oppressive army, at a time when the Baluch nation is living in a state of war &#8230; and are struggling against the tyrants ourselves," Basham Baluch, a spokesman for Baluch Liberation Front said in a 2009 statement.

"Instead of turning the young Baluch into hired killers, they should join the national armies [Baluch Liberation Front, Baluchistan Liberation Army] to make the independence of their homeland a reality.

"We do not want the Baluch people to be used and turned into mercenaries."

*The backlash*

Bahrain is home to a large population of foreign labourers. The majority of the work forces there comprises South Asian migrants, particularly Pakistanis.

"Our country has a history of appreciation for the help Pakistanis have provided in development. But more recently we have seen crimes directed at Pakistanis, and that is worrying," said Rajab, the human rights activist.

He points to the fact that thousands of people have been arrested and hundreds of houses have been looted by government forces. Since Pakistanis make up at least 30 per cent of the security forces, he says, when people think of the crackdown they think of Pakistanis.

"The poor Pakistani labourer who has nothing do with security forces suffers from all this."

Human rights activists and analysts also fear that the government is swiftly increasing the rate of naturalisation for Sunni immigrants in recent months in order to tip the ethnic balance of the country.

With a clear Shia majority, the country has been ruled by a royal family from the Sunni minority. 

"What needs to be closely watched is the number of these recruits who will be naturalised in the coming months and years ahead," said RUSI's Stephens.

"Many will not return home to Pakistan, and recent statistics show that South Asians make up a big majority of the foreign citizens naturalised in Bahrain."

While many believe Pakistan is providing workers and soldiers to Bahrain in return for much needed economic aid, activists such as Rajab remain perplexed by the decision.

"What I wonder is how the Pakistani government allows this many people to be brought here and used as mercenaries," said Rajab.

"We know that many of these recruits are poor, uneducated, and are just looking for a job. They don't know what they are signing up for. But the Pakistan government certainly knows, so why are they allowing this?"

_Follow Mujib Mashal on Twitter: @mujmash_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Solomon2 said:


> An old article, but still of interest as it demonstrates Pakistan's primary value to the rulers of the Gulf States: you are educated, primed, and bred to be their loyal soldiers.



the foundation you are referring to serves RETIRED officers......when they are retired, they are no longer Defence Ministry employees nor are they taking part in army-related affairs.

if some went for purely financial reasons (a lot of you autistic liberal shmucks love to claim that once they're retired, they live lavishly and are floating in funds) -- it's their OWN prerogative. 

On an OFFICIAL level, Pakistan has no involvement in Arab springs anywhere -- Bahrain included. Al-Belooshi tribe in Bahrain (one of the main tribes) has its ancestry in Pakistani Balochistan; they are ethnic Baloch who settled for many years in the island nation. Many of them belong to police forces and are pro-establishment. This is all Bahraini internal matter. Pakistani individuals' role is so neglible compared to Saudi role -- they sent like 40% of their army to Manama, lol. 



and how SILLY of you to talk about serving others' dirty work when the average US-tax payer is fed up of their funds and resources going (being wasted) on safeguarding israel -- which is a faraway land that offers little benefit to U.S. (compared to having friendly Arab states - which would suit them much better). At least in this case, Pakistani tax-payer isn't paying for it.


oh by the way, US also has retired officers who go into private sector (commercial) activities encompassing security......i seem to vaguely recall an entity called Blackwat.....oh wait -- was it a "limited liability" company by the name of Xe Services? 

cant rememeber, they keep changing names!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Those radical protesters of bahrain are beating innocent Pakistanis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

*Bahrain bomb blasts kill two foreign workers*
Two foreign workers have been killed and a third seriously injured by bomb blasts in Bahrain, officials say.

Police said there were five explosions caused by home-made devices in two areas of the capital Manama on Monday.

One of the men died at the scene when he kicked a device in Gudaibiya. The second died in hospital after being injured by an explosion near a cinema.

A third explosion in Adliya injured another man working as a cleaner. Officials said the victims were Asian.

*Their nationalities are not known, but the biggest expatriate communities in Bahrain are Indian, Pakistani and Bangladeshi.*

The head of Capital Governorate Police urged all residents of Bahrain not to touch strange objects and to notify the authorities if they saw one.

An investigation into who caused the blasts is under way.
BBC News - Bahrain bomb blasts kill two foreign workers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasbara Buster

deleted; wrong thread


----------



## Ceylal

Dangerous: A Bahraini officer "Ali Aaref" slaps a citizen on his face - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

*Teargas, clashes at funeral for Bahraini protester ​*



*Bahraini government forces clashed with protesters on Sunday at the funeral of a demonstrator killed by teargas at a previous rally. Violent crackdowns continue as the demonstrators protest against the royal family, ruling for more than 40 years.
*
Scores of Bahrainis attended the funeral of the protestor Haj Habib Ibrahim Abdullah, which resulted in another demonstration against the ruling Al-Khalifa familys regime.

Protesters shouted slogans against the regime and called for release of jailed activists. Government forces fired teargas and birdshot to disperse the crowd.

A demonstration on Sunday was held at the funeral of Abdullah, who died after inhaling poisonous teargas. He and his grandson were exposed to lethal gas fired by government forces during a peaceful anti-regime demonstration last Monday. The nine-year-old grandson is now suffering from side effects and is being treated abroad, Ahlul Bayt News Agency reports.

Abdullah and his grandson were exposed to gas during a previous peaceful demonstration which was held in Malkiya village last Monday aftertop Bahraini court overturned an appeal by 13 anti-regime activists on their sentences for protesting in 2011. Seven of the activists received life sentences, the other sentences ranged from five to 15 years in prison.

The 13 whose appeals were overturned were originally part of a group of 20 activists convicted by a military tribunal of conspiring against Bahrains Sunni royal family and setting up terror groups to topple the regime. They then lost an appeal in civilian court in September 2011. Seven chose not to appeal again.

Asma Darwish from the European-Bahraini Organization for Human Rights told RT that Bahraini authorities are regularly using excessive volumes of toxic gases against citizens even inside peoples homes.

Bahrain has been using teargas canisters or as I like to call it toxic gases against citizens even in their houses not even protesting in the streets, she said, sharing her own experience of being attacked with tear gas in her home while being eight months pregnant. I was nearly 9-months pregnant as our house was targeted by teargas canisters and these men stormed into the house.
She also claimed that the house of an 88-year-old man was targeted on several occasions, leading to his death.

We have been pointing to the amount of teargas being used in residential areas against peaceful protesters and we are very disappointed at the international communitys reaction, especially the US and the UKs position towards the Bahraini revolution, being an ally and applying double standards when it comes to dealing with the situation in Bahrain, she added.







Thousands of Shiites protested against the jailing of 13 activists on charges of plotting to overthrow Bahrains monarchy on Saturday near Manama, witnesses said, AFP reports.
The demonstrators shouted we will not resign ourselves to it" and "we will not forget the prisoners, while some carried photos of the convicted. The protest was held under close supervision of police forces.

Anti-government protesters have been holding peaceful demonstrations across Bahrain since February 2011, calling for an end to the Al-Khalifa family rule which continues in the country since 1974. The protesters also stand for an end to the discrimination of the states Shiite majority by the predominant Sunni government.

Eighty people have been killed and thousands arrested since the unrest began. Many opposition figures have been arrested on the allegation of planning to topple the government.

According to a 2011 reports by Human Rights Watch, the government regularly abuses its citizens. The abusesinclude denying defendants the right to counsel and to present a defense, denial of medical access to protesters injured by security forces, torture and ill-treatment during interrogation.






Teargas, clashes at funeral for Bahraini protester (PHOTOS) &mdash; RT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Ceylal said:


> Dangerous: A Bahraini officer "Ali Aaref" slaps a citizen on his face - YouTube



To show the difference between Iranians and us, I think this officer should be fired and punished. I detested him the way he hit the guy in front the child, I couldn't defend that, but on the other side would their human emotions (that's IF they have any) get moved whenever they see whole families being slaughtered in Syria? I doubt that...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

BLACKEAGLE said:


> To show the difference between Iranians and us, I think this officer should be fired and punished. I detested him the way he hit the guy in front the child, I couldn't defend that, but on the other side would their human emotions (that's IF they have any) get moved whenever they see whole families being slaughtered in Syria? I doubt that...



that fake revolution that started with violence......the one where thugs chant allah akbar when beheading civilian and throwing them off the roofs? Bet you're proud of child FSA soldiers. It could of ended long time but the terrorist refused to hold talks as if they held the moral high ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

*Tear gas fills Bahraini capital as hundreds mark uprising anniversary
*




​
Bahraini police have used tear gas and stun grenades to disperse hundreds of protesters in Manama, as they marked the second anniversary of the Shiite-led uprising against the Sunni regime.

Demonstrators tried to march to Pearl Square, the site they occupied two years ago when the protest against the royal family  rulers for over 40 years  first began.

*"Square of martyrdom, we all still have the will! Down with the corrupt government!" chanted protesters carrying Bahraini flags as reported by AFP.
*
"Khalifa resign," the demonstrators also called, referring to the king's uncle Prince Khalifa bin Salman, who has been prime minister for four decades.

The attempt to march to the square came after the main Shiite opposition bloc, al-Wefaq, organized a massive protest in which thousands took part in the Shiite village of Sanabis, near Manama.

After the opposition's rally ended, "a group of saboteurs caused riots and blocked roads, requiring authorities to take legal action against them," the interior ministry said on Twitter.

Opposition supporters have been demonstrating for more than a week ahead of the anniversary which is set for February 14. A Clandestine radical cyber-group Revolution Youth Coalition has reportedly called for demonstrations marking the date.

During the uprising in 2011, protesters camped for one month at Pearl Square before being forcefully driven out in mid-March. Authorities later razed the square.

Anti-government protesters have been holding demonstrations across Bahrain since that moment, calling for an end to the discrimination of the states Shiite majority by the predominant Sunni government.

Eighty people have been killed and thousands arrested since the unrest began. Many opposition figures have been arrested on the allegation of planning to topple the government.

*The opposition believes that one of the reasons why Western powers support the dictatorship is the crucial US naval military base located in Bahrain*. Meanwhile, Bahraini authorities claim the country has no problems with freedom of speech or democracy and denounce protesters as criminals and saboteurs trying to instigate revolution and topple the legitimate government.









Tear gas fills Bahraini capital as hundreds mark uprising anniversary &mdash; RT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

*THE CLOUDS OF DEATH MOVIE
*

Note: This Movie Rejected By: BBC - CNN - FOX NEWS - ALJAZEERA 

The unfolding events in Bahrain reveal to every observer that the security crackdown has crossed all lines and gone far beyond rationality. As the security forces have been witnessed to respond to the ongoing peaceful protests and demonstrations with excessive use of gas in a collective punishment on all residents, resulting in tens of deaths so far. That is, added to the brutal home raids and street arrests, along with other measures that are far from meeting legal standards and security proficiency.

The Idea : This documentary aims to shed light on the suppressive methods that have turned non-lethal arms, used to disperse protests, to lethal ones, by not abiding by manufacturer&#8217;s warnings which state very clearly that the misuse of these arms can cause severe injuries and damages, or even death. As mentioned in most warning labels on grenades used by Bahrain authorities in streets.

The documentary details the nature of the gas-grenade ingredients and the damages and illnesses they can cause, as well as the fatal injuries caused by the deliberate misuse of such arms, as the forces have repeatedly aimed these arms directly at persons.

The film : The documentary goes through the stories of six victims of different ages,

The film includes interviews and stories of six victims, and which are all taken on ground in Bahrain, as briefed below:

1- The death of the martyr Ali al-Sheikh (12 year old) who was directly targeted with a gas grenade at close range on Eid day. The documentary shows the injuries the boy sustains to the neck and face. It also includes interviews with both his parents, his father explaining the details of the incident on ground.

2- An interview with a brother of a disabled woman who died in her house from gas asphyxia with video footages of the security forces caught red-handed throwing gas canisters inside the old house.

3- The story of the martyr Sayed Jawad, a 35 year old who feared going to hospital after he had suffered from gas asphyxiation and septicemia. His mother tells how he spent the last hours of his life in hospital in an emotional interview.

4- The child martyr Sayed Hashim, who is a friend if the martyr Ali al-Sheikh and was murdered the same way.

5- An interview with the parents of, Zainab Haram, an infant who was only one month old when she was exposed to the regime forces&#8217; excessive use of gas in neighborhoods. The little one received medical treatment the same day Emergency law was declared in Bahrain and the Saudi forces entered Bahraini territory. Zainab lost eyesight and her medical report has been hidden. In this documentary, experts talk about how toxic gas can cause such damages.

6- The story of Bahrain&#8217;s youngest martyr, Sajida, who died at the age of five days after her family&#8217;s house and neighborhood were filled with gas by the regime forces. We were given video footages-from the mother- of the baby going through breathing difficulties.

The Documentary also includes comments of 11 experts from different countries, and they are as follows:

1- Professor Robert Douglas, Respiratory Physiologist and researcher &#8211;London
2- Dr. Peter Hall: Executive Director of Physicians for Human Rights- London
He has been working in the organization for 15 years. He talks about the types of gasses used and the human rights violations in Bahrain.

3- Dr. Goerge Fahila: Head of emergency department at Hammoud hospital &#8211;Lebanon
4- Srgabo Ganico: Retired police officer and expert in security affairs &#8211;Russia
He talks about the professional security methods and legal standards to disperse protests and how to deal with any riot acts.

5- Saultan Allam: British Police Officer since 1984 &#8211;London
He has been through intensive training in security and order maintenance. He has a good experience in handling protests and the necessary security measures that take place as the situation on ground develops, especially the use of gas.

6- Dr. Fadl Daher: Independent Security and Investigations Professional and General Secretary at Lebanese Center for the Rule of Law (LCRL)-Lebanon

7- Nadeem Houry: HRW Deputy director of Middle East and Notrh Africa &#8211;Lebanon
8- Prof. Taysir Hamiya: Chemical expert-Lebanon
9- Nabeel Rajab: Head of Bahrain Centre for Human Rights &#8211;Bahrain
He talks about the methods of the security forces, its disrespect for human rights and whether it acts in systematic or individual behavior.

10- Rola Al-Saffar: Head of Bahrain Nursing Society &#8211;Bahrain
She talks about the side effects civilians suffer and the different types of gasses used, in addition to the fear of visiting hospitals after they have been occupied by the military.

11- Dr. Taha al-Durazi: Consultant Neurosurgeon &#8211;Bahrain

We managed to find several types of unexploded gas grenades and canisters used by the Bahraini regime and film the mutilation of those grenades in Bahrain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

*'I was sexually assaulted and tortured to extract false confession' - Bahraini medic
​*





Dr. Fatima Haji reacts after hearing the verdict announced by a court in Manama June 14, 2012. A Bahrain appeals court convicted nine medics on Thursday for their role in last year's pro-democracy uprising, and acquitted nine others, in a controversial case that has drawn international criticism of the U.S.-allied Gulf Arab state. Haji was acquitted of the charges she faced.​
*Fatima Haji, one of a group of Bahraini doctors who faced five years in jail but was acquitted in June 2012, told RT about the physical and psychological torture she experienced while in police custody.
*
*She explained that she was arrested from her own apartment along with 19 other doctors who disappeared from their homes, hospitals and operating theatres.
*
None of them were allowed contact with lawyers or their family during interrogation and they were forced to sign false confessions, blindly without being able to read what they were signing.

*These confessions were extracted under severe torture and I mean physical and psychological torture, wed been denied sleep for days and had been standing for days. We were not given food or fluids and were hardly allowed to go the toilet, Haji said.
*
*She added that they were beaten with wooden sticks and hollow pipes, were electrocuted, sexually harassed and threatened with death and rape in order to get them to sign a confession.
*
*The confession they were forced to sign said that they possessed weapons in the hospital where they worked and were trying to overthrow the monarchy.
*
The current regime has been manipulating the judicial system to use as a political tool, Jawad Fairooz, former member of Bahraini Parliament has told RT arguing that the medics have been released for political gain, as others, with a similar list of offenses, have been sentenced to lengthy jail terms.

At the beginning of her ordeal Fatima did not know what her charges were, but found herself at a military court where they read out charges that had been fabricated against her that she had stolen 100 bags of blood, which she gave to protesters so that they could spill it on themselves, so that it looked as if they had been assaulted by police.

She said that it was never formally put to her that all she did was treat protesters, but instead the fact that the medics were just doing their job was turned into political accusations that they were trying to overthrow the government, had stolen blood and drugs from the hospital and were participating in an illegal gathering.

The reason behind such detention is that

there is no specific independent judiciary system that you can depend on, Fairooz added stating that it is not only a human rights issue but more of political crisis in the country.

'I was sexually assaulted and tortured to extract false confession' - Bahraini medic ? RT Op-Edge

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ceylal

Cheikh Khaled Ben Ahmed Ben Mohamed Al-Khalifa during his visit to Algeria, asked, during a press conference Algiers to mediate between Bahrein and Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Why is Iran meddling in internal Arab affairs? Then they wonder why 90 percent of Arabs dislike them and the sect they are aggressively promoting. The Arab world was, is and never will be the business of Iran.

If anything Bahrain (surprise), then fellow Arab countries and lastly the international community should deal with this problem. It is really simple.

Anyway I am in favor of KSA annexing all the small sheikdoms such as Kuwait, Bahrain, Qatar and UAE. I also predict that we will one day merge besides the GCC and form a entity much alike that seen in the UK. Moreover Oman should merge with Yemen since Omanis are basically Yemenis in disguise. Then you would have 2 strong Arab countries. 

Well GCC already acts and often functions as one entity anyway so it might be a waste of time. Insha'Allah Yemen will be accepted soon as a member once things stabilizes there and there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

al-Hasani said:


> Why is Iran meddling in internal Arab affairs? Then they wonder why 90 percent of Arabs dislike them and the sect they are aggressively promoting. The Arab world was, is and never will be the business of Iran.
> 
> If anything Bahrain (surprise), then fellow Arab countries and lastly the international community should deal with this problem. It is really simple.
> 
> Anyway I am in favor of KSA annexing all the small sheikdoms such as Kuwait, Bahrain, Qatar and UAE. I also predict that we will one day merge besides the GCC and form a entity much alike that seen in the UK. Moreover Oman should merge with Yemen since Omanis are basically Yemenis in disguise. Then you would have 2 strong Arab countries.
> 
> Well GCC already acts and often functions as one entity anyway so it might be a waste of time. Insha'Allah Yemen will be accepted soon as a member once things stabilizes there and there.




Same reason as why Turkey is meddling in Internal Arab affairs.

Btw, Kuwait = Part of Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

The Turkish meddling only happens in Syria and Iraq because this is their only Arab neighbors. The "meddling" is extremely positive in Syria. They are helping *hundred of thousands * civilian Syrian Arabs. They are supporting the Sunnis as fellow Sunnis. Their actions in North Iraq (Kurdistan) are indeed kind of hypocritical but that is because of Al-Maliki and his close ties to Iran. Erdogan also probably dislikes Al-Maliki as many other leaders (personally). 

Most Kuwaitis are from Najd. A smaller minority are Arabs from Southern Iraq. They are Arabs anyway. 

We cannot attack a sovereign country and steal their land as Iraq did in the 1990's without a reaction from the world. The Kuwaiti leaders have ruled parts of Kuwait for 300 years. Let the Kuwaitis decide what they want. Maybe one day they will merge with either of KSA or Iraq if their people wish for this.

We can only blame the British for dividing the Arab world/Middle East and creating artificial borders in Iraq, Lebanon, Kuwait etc. if we are brutally honest. 

Also those guys once ruled the area of Kuwait/Southern Iraq.

& -

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

i hope i dont offend anyone here, but historically speaking -- Saddam wasn't incorrect about Kuwait or the oil fields. It actually did belong to Iraq.

Iran and the GCC should set aside their rivalries. The leaderships of GCC are Arab kings but ethnically 65-70% of Gulf are Iranian origin -- that includes Kuwait, Bahrain etc.

if the GCC and Iran cooperated and pooled their resources so they could leverage influence then imagine how strong they'd be. However it's in the nature of these 2 parties to backstab eachother constantly

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> i hope i dont offend anyone here, but historically speaking -- Saddam wasn't incorrect about Kuwait or the oil fields. It actually did belong to Iraq.
> 
> Iran and the GCC should set aside their rivalries. The leaderships of GCC are Arab kings but ethnically 65-70% of Gulf are Iranian origin -- that includes Kuwait, Bahrain etc.
> 
> if the GCC and Iran cooperated and pooled their resources so they could leverage influence then imagine how strong they'd be. However it's in the nature of these 2 parties to backstab eachother constantly



That's complete and utter nonsense, no offense. 60-70 percent ethnically Iranian? From where did you pull this outrageous claim out from? Pakistanis and Indians who live as non-nationals in the Gulf are not Iranian. Nor those in Kuwait, UAE, Qatar, Oman, Eastern KSA or Bahrain (the Gulf region) who are all Arabs (the locals = nationals). The Arabian Peninsula is exclusively inhabited by Arabs if the temporary workers are excluded. And they don't have any citizenship and are thus not nationals but only temporary workers/inhabitants. Those temporary workers are not from Iran aside from a tiny minority. This goes for the *whole* Arabian Peninsula were there never was any Iranian presence at all. Only in Bahrain there is a small community but they are very few in numbers and recent immigrants. Just like there traditionally lived Arabs in the coastal regions of Iran that border the Gulf. Some still do.

Kuwait never belonged to Iraq because neither Kuwait nor Iraq existed as countries before both were formed. Both were part of the Ottoman Empire. So that's not correct either. The borders of both Kuwait and Iraq were drawn by the British and both are former British colonies.

Moreover the majority of Kuwaitis are from Najd originally. Ask any Kuwaiti.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

Kuwait belongs to Iraq, it was part of each other for thousands of years since the ancient history of Iraq which is one of the oldest in the middle east.
Kuwait was Iraq's seaport, I don't care if todays kuwaitis are from Nejd, good for them the land belongs to Iraq though.

Enough with the Iraq never existed, Saudi arabia never existed
Borders changed a little that doesn't mean anything, countries change names, get conquered and get free that does not mean they have no history.
Since Britain carved Kuwait off Iraq Iraq's leaders have held claim to it fromthe monarchy to the republic all leaders did.

You can have your own opinion, history shows this though, Iraqis claim it.


----------



## Doritos11

For every empire since ancient history where the capital lies in current day Iraq Kuwait was part of it, never it was seperated from Iraq until 1962


----------



## MooshMoosh

The Safavids/Rafidas will make the Suuni Arabs forget about Iraq, Syria and Iran if they took over Bahrain. Inshallah it will never happen and ya'rab we hope the Iranian regime collapse after Assad falls. 

The protesters in Bahrain are sick...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Khalifa regime is heading down the toilet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ResurgentIran

Another video of peaceful mass demonstration. Shiites AND Sunnis walking hand in hand. In fact its obvious there is no Shia vs Sunni, only Bahrainis. Al-Khafesho your time is up

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MooshMoosh

Serious question, is the royals still gonna let the Grand Prix in Bahrain while Shias protesting? I have a feeling they are gonna cause chaos in this event.


----------



## AlexAli7

Well in Syria you have the rebels which are made up of over 40 different nationalities and massive outside support from the west as well as Israel and the Arab gulf kings.
In Bahrain, no one is actually fuelling the protesters, instead, Saudi Arabia sent its army there to help the Al-Khalifa regime.
See what im getting at?

Bahraini protesters are sick? At the start of the Syrian uprising, there were police and military casualties than there were protester or should i say armed mob casualties.


----------



## mahatir

Bahrain revolution simply failed because it was a sectarian one . Bahrain is better off under a secular regime rather than a fucked up mulla regime in iran or a wahabi shithole regime like the one in saudi arabia .



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> i hope i dont offend anyone here, but historically speaking -- Saddam wasn't incorrect about Kuwait or the oil fields. It actually did belong to Iraq.
> 
> Iran and the GCC should set aside their rivalries. The leaderships of GCC are Arab kings but ethnically 65-70% of Gulf are Iranian origin -- that includes Kuwait, Bahrain etc.
> 
> if the GCC and Iran cooperated and pooled their resources so they could leverage influence then imagine how strong they'd be. However it's in the nature of these 2 parties to backstab eachother constantly



Cooperation can only happen when the 2 regimes of Iran and Saudi Arabia are replaced with modern civilized systems not driven by sectarian hatred .


----------



## mahatir

MooshMoosh said:


> Serious question, is the royals still gonna let the Grand Prix in Bahrain while Shias protesting? I have a feeling they are gonna cause chaos in this event.



Bahrain " revolution " failed , Bahrain as a system is not bad at all , at least its the most liberal country in the whole middle east and has a better human rights record than the current mullah regime of Iran ever had .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

mahatir said:


> Bahrain " revolution " failed , Bahrain as a system is not bad at all , at least its the most liberal country in the whole middle east and has a better human rights record than the current mullah regime of Iran ever had .



i wonder why US newspapers and human rights associations from West say the opposite than you

another fanatic in this forum

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

mahatir said:


> Bahrain " revolution " failed , Bahrain as a system is not bad at all , at least its the most liberal country in the whole middle east and has a better human rights record than the current mullah regime of Iran ever had .



No one cares how life is in Bahrain, they are the naval base for the Americans in the gulf, that is the real problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banu Umayyah

Doritos11 said:


> No one cares how life is in Bahrain, they are the naval base for the Americans in the gulf, that is the real problem.



Who is it a problem for? Iran?


----------



## Doritos11

Banu Umayyah said:


> Who is it a problem for? Iran?



Right now only Iran, before Iraq.
But it does not matter, they simply should not allow them this.

Atleast they should not have allowed them all of this after the 90s, today they have no choice..


----------



## mahatir

Hussein said:


> i wonder why US newspapers and human rights associations from West say the opposite than you
> 
> another fanatic in this forum



you should be ashamed from what your doing , supporting a fascist regime like Iran is just unacceptable , same goes for the clowns running saudi arabia .


----------



## Banu Umayyah

Doritos11 said:


> Right now only Iran, before Iraq.
> But it does not matter, they simply should not allow them this.
> 
> Atleast they should not have allowed them all of this after the 90s, today they have no choice..



Who are you to say what they are allowed to do?
Bahrain is a tiny island that depends on other countries for security.
Iran aims to annex Bahrain like southern Iraq, but Peninsula Shield said no.


----------



## Doritos11

Banu Umayyah said:


> Who are you to say what they are allowed to do?
> Bahrain is a tiny island that depends on other countries for security.
> Iran aims to annex Bahrain like southern Iraq. Peninsula Shield said no.



Southern Iraq is not annexed.
5th fleet deployment is not for the protection of Bahrain, its to control the gulf.
For Bahrain protection GCC force is enough.


----------



## Hussein

mahatir said:


> you should be ashamed from what your doing , supporting a fascist regime like Iran is just unacceptable , same goes for the clowns running saudi arabia .



I don't support Iran regime at all. If you were doing some effort to check.

Hey stupid, it seems you are the bad guy supporting one bad regime, Bahrain one.
Bahrain is not terrible but very bad one. And it is from Western sources i get my informations about it.


----------



## mahatir

Hussein said:


> I don't support Iran regime at all. If you were doing some effort to check.
> 
> Hey stupid, it seems you are the bad guy supporting one bad regime, Bahrain one.
> Bahrain is not terrible but very bad one. And it is from Western sources i get my informations about it.



I am not supporting the bahrainian regime but it is true a citizen in bahrain has much more freedom than any Iranian or Saudi could ever dream of . 

what about the human rights in your beloved Iran ? were talking about a country that is funding a genocide against syrians in right now .


----------



## Hussein

mahatir said:


> I am not supporting the bahrainian regime but it is true a citizen in bahrain has much more freedom than any Iranian or Saudi could ever dream of .
> 
> what about the human rights in your beloved Iran ? were talking about a country that is funding a genocide against syrians in right now .



I don't like Assad. I know the regime is doing in Syria but they acted always worst against Iranians themselves.

You don't know maybe what happened to some young people in Iran who were protesting against fake elections .
Some parents said they could see the body of their son totally destroyed under torture.

You cannot even imagine how i hate Khamenei, much more than you who ar enot directly concerned.

Bahrain is not as bad but very bad: they consider the shias second class citizens.
Instead of moving in the right direction, Bahrain considered it was smart to ask KSA to kill these citizens .
KSA is doing genocide too. 

I understand one point ... now i feel it would be hard for our countries to be better. so much corrupted and with bad leaders.
so many people are brainwashed.
West and Asia are the big leaders in the world. We'll never be . we keep in stone ages minds.


----------



## MooshMoosh

Hussein said:


> I don't like Assad. I know the regime is doing in Syria but they acted always worst against Iranians themselves.
> 
> You don't know maybe what happened to some young people in Iran who were protesting against fake elections .
> Some parents said they could see the body of their son totally destroyed under torture.
> 
> You cannot even imagine how i hate Khamenei, much more than you who ar enot directly concerned.
> 
> Bahrain is not as bad but very bad: they consider the shias second class citizens.
> Instead of moving in the right direction, Bahrain considered it was smart to ask KSA to kill these citizens .
> KSA is doing genocide too.
> 
> I understand one point ... now i feel it would be hard for our countries to be better. so much corrupted and with bad leaders.
> so many people are brainwashed.
> West and Asia are the big leaders in the world. We'll never be . we keep in stone ages minds.



Amazing! an Iranian is against Assad and Khamanie. Support the Syrian revolution and the Iranian revolution, hopefully the Iranian regime will fall soon. It is impossible to have a revolution in Saudi because the economics are perfect and most of the Saudi themselves enjoy life so they don't have problems but the Northern Africa region and Syria do!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

*Teargas used to subdue schoolboys protesting Bahraini arrest
*







Bahrain police have launched a teargas crusade against protesting students at a boys&#8217; school on the same day a human rights group filed a lawsuit against the British government for its suspected role in supplying the repressive regime with spyware.

Police stormed the Jabreya school in Manama, the nation&#8217;s capital, after students became involved in demonstrations demanding the release of one of their classmates, 17-year-old Hassan Humidan, who was arrested on Monday.

Pictures emerged on Twitter of used teargas canisters and stun grenades utilized by police in the dispersal of the protests.

Tensions have escalated in the lead-up to the F1 Grand Prix being held in the country on Sunday. Over 100 people have been arrested. Despite unrest in the country and vocal dissatisfaction from British MPs, F! boss Bernie Ecclestone has confirmed that the event will go ahead.

&#8220;There&#8217;s no reason why [the race] shouldn&#8217;t be [a success],&#8221; he told AFP. He was apparently unruffled by Human Rights Watch reports that police in the Gulf state have been rounding up pro-democracy activists, comparing protesters to anti-Thatcher demonstrators. 

Bahrain itself has been subject to visibly widespread anti-government protest and instability has rocked the country since the February 2011 uprising, with events in the small nation being described as the &#8216;forgotten Arab Spring&#8217;.

Some 80 people have been killed since, with thousands arrested and imprisoned amid reports of the severe violence employed during the course of the arrests. As of Monday it became illegal to insult the country&#8217;s king and national symbols, resulting in five-year jail sentences.

One female Bahraini doctor reported physical and psychological torture, alongside threats of death and rape, to force her to sign a false confession when she was arrested along with 19 others in June 2012.

An underground youth protest movement, known as the February 14 Coalition is currently in the process of embarking on week-long campaign of &#8216;volcanic flames&#8217; against the regime.

*Lawsuit filed against UK Government
*
Meanwhile, Privacy International, the human rights group, is suing the British government, filing an application for judicial review of Her Majesty&#8217;s Revenue and customs (HMRC) on account of its role in allowing the export of advanced surveillance technology that has been used by repressive regimes worldwide, including that of Bahrain, to spy on dissidents.

Privacy International&#8217;s lawsuit is over the government&#8217;s refusal to say whether it was investigating UK-based Gamma International (GI). GI&#8217;s FinFisher software has allegedly been used by some two dozen countries worldwide.

&#8220;In the wrong hands, today&#8217;s surveillance technologies can have devastating effects, and the public, especially victims targeted by this surveillance, have a right to know what the UK government is doing about it,&#8221; said head of research at Privacy International, Eric King.

Among devices being exported include &#8216;IMSI catchers&#8217;, which take on the guise of normal mobile phone masts and can identify phone users and malware, while allowing any interception to remain undetected.

Additionally, Trojan Horse software can allow hackers to remotely activate a telephone&#8217;s camera and microphone, allowing covert surveillance.

Human rights groups have repeatedly called for the export of surveillance software to be regulated in the same way as arms.

Germany and Israel have also been found to have been exporting surveillance technology.

http://rt.com/news/human-rights-uk-bahrain-927/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

*'Cartoonish form of despotism' - Assange on Bahrain activist Rajab's imprisonment
*





Bahrain human rights activist Nabeel Rajab.​
If Bahrain really wants to improve its human rights record, then it should free Nabeel Rajab, says Julian Assange. In an interview with RT, the WikiLeaks founder called Rajab the most prominent voice in the Bahraini Spring.

Anti-government protests have been breaking in Bahrain since February 2011, resulting in dozens arrested and over 80 people killed. The protests have again intensified ahead of the Formula 1 racing event, resulting in violent clashes, arrests, and police using teargas on demonstrators including schoolchildren.





Anti-government protesters stand in front of a teargas cloud fired by riot police during a demonstration in the village of Diraz west of Manama April 18, 2013, ahead of this weekend's Formula One Grand Prix. Bahrain human rights activist Nabeel Rajab​
Amnesty International has accused authorities of using the event as a platform to show progress, with claims that the human rights situation has improved, whilst stepping up repression in order to ensure nothing disturbs their public image. Nabeel Rajabs tweets against the government and its bureaucracy, as well as the king, the PM and other top figures, back in 2012 were seen as an attempt to incite a revolution by organizing protests, and that was with what Rajab had been charged.




​
Julian Assange recalls that while Rajab was on his program The World Tomorrow, he already knew that a prison cell was waiting for him back home. He was detained at Bahrains international airport on his return. Yet he told Assange:

Well, Ive got to go back. Ive got to face these people. Ive got to go back. During the interview, the activist told Assange he had already been detained, kidnapped and beaten in front of his family due to his sharp criticism of the regime.

While in prison, Rajab was subjected to inhuman treatment and degrading conditions, as he was thrown into solitary confinement on the first day of his imprisonment, according to his wife. Hes is solitary confinement, although he was supposed to be there for three months.

Julian Assange said in the interview to RT that the key human rights figures in the region and a real force to call attention to Bahrains problems.




​
Interview posted in the link : 'Cartoonish form of despotism' - Assange on Bahrain activist Rajab's imprisonment ? RT News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hussein

Bahrain Online founder Ali Abdulemam breaks silence after escape to UK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

is this 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Bahrain Wins Arab Human Rights Committee Membership* 

Manama-March21(BNA) In culmination of the Kingdom of Bahrains effort in the field of Human Rights enforcement under the leadership of Majesty King Hamad Bin Isa Al-Khalifa and his initiative in which he called for the establishment of Arab Human Rights Court, Bahrain has received the confidence of the international community.



Subsequently, it is not surprising that Bahrains candidate Mohammed Jumaah Fazie wins today the membership of the Arab Human Rights Committee (Committee Charter) based on the result of the election that was run at the Arab League HQS. 

Bahrains membership in Arab Human Rights Committee consolidates its presence in Arab Organizations and its Human Rights record. It also represents recognition of Bahrains accomplishment in this field. This is further reinforced by the recent membership of Bahrain of the UN Human Rights Council (UNHRC) Advisory Committee as it is represented by Mr. Saeed Al-Faihani. Bahrain also represented by Amal Salman Al Dossary who won a seat at the UN's Committee on the Rights of the Child in the current session. 

Arab Human Rights Committee Member Mohammed Jumaah Fuzie was a director of Legal and Agreement Directorate at the Ministry of Human rights. He also has worked at the Constitutional Court and the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, as well as he has represented Bahrain in a number of international advisory and legal committees. 

Bahrain News Agency | Bahrain Wins Arab Human Rights Committee Membership

Congratulations

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

well this clearly redefine and gave a new meaning to human right

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

JEskandari said:


> well this clearly redefine and gave a new meaning to human right



You're making me LoLing my a$$ off. 

*Dude, USE A FREAKING THUNDER STONE*, *Pickachu's status sucks.*


----------



## Hack-Hook

Yzd Khalifa said:


> You're making me LoLing my a$$ off.
> 
> *Dude, USE A FREAKING THUNDER STONE*, *Pickachu's status sucks.*



They are cute .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I-LEK

10% of the Wahhabi-tyrants. and 90% Shiites (and Sufi)!

The freedom of the people of Bahrain! tyrants kebab!)
a tiny minority, they rule despotically, a huge 90% of the people against it!
Freedom to 90% of the people!
10% of rotten worms Zion))

ensure that: without the pilot zone!
enter: sanctions!
demand: down fat-dog-tyrant!
10% of the sectarians: should leave / disappear!
fat-dog must go!
in case of failure: bomb thick-bastard to hell))
ensure free elections!
Transitional Council!
Yes, the new Bahrain!)

friends!))) is an analogy ... ;-)))

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

I-LEK said:


> 10% of the Wahhabi-tyrants. and 90% Shiites (and Sufi)!
> 
> The freedom of the people of Bahrain! tyrants kebab!)
> a tiny minority, they rule despotically, a huge 90% of the people against it!
> Freedom to 90% of the people!
> 10% of rotten worms Zion))
> 
> ensure that: without the pilot zone!
> enter: sanctions!
> demand: down fat-dog-tyrant!
> 10% of the sectarians: should leave / disappear!
> fat-dog must go!
> in case of failure: bomb thick-bastard to hell))
> ensure free elections!
> Transitional Council!
> Yes, the new Bahrain!)
> 
> friends!))) is an analogy ... ;-)))



Worry about freeing your little country in Caucasus that your great friends the Russians rule.

Bahrain will be ruled by Sunnis who make up 45 % of the population as long as it exists since it is under protection of KSA and just a little island 20 km from Saudi's Gulf coast. Most people want this. It will not fell into the hands of the Mullah's. So don't have twisted dreams. This will never happen.

Don't meddle in Arab matters that you have no business in, never had and never will have. Concentrate on freeing yourself from Russian slavery since they conquered you and have occupied you for 150 years. Worry about that instead then we Arabs will worry about the Arab world.

*&#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1572;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1610;&#1575; &#1603;&#1604;&#1576;*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hussein

"don't meddle in Arab matters"
means indeed
"let us support the dictators we want to lead countries"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MooshMoosh

I-LEK said:


> 10% of the Wahhabi-tyrants. and 90% Shiites (and Sufi)!, a tiny minority, they rule despotically, a, huge 90% of the people against it!, Freedom to 90% of the people!, 10% of rotten worms Zion)), ensure that: without the pilot zone!,ensure free elections!, Transitional Council!,Yes, the new Bahrain!)


Forget it man. We can see what you had done to our brothers and sisters in Iran, Iraq, Syria and Lebanon. We are not going to let you rule Bahrain. This is the truth. The Gulf did the right thing arresting the ayatollahs because those rabbis were the one who told the Shias to cause corruption in the country. This is the Muslim land, not Shias.

Inshallah after when Assad and Hz fall, in the future we will bring Iraq and Iran back and we will execute all rabbis and guide every one of them to the right path, if they want to

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

I-LEK said:


> 10% of the Wahhabi-tyrants. and 90% Shiites (and Sufi)!
> 
> The freedom of the people of Bahrain! tyrants kebab!)
> a tiny minority, they rule despotically, a huge 90% of the people against it!
> Freedom to 90% of the people!
> 10% of rotten worms Zion))
> 
> ensure that: without the pilot zone!
> enter: sanctions!
> demand: down fat-dog-tyrant!
> 10% of the sectarians: should leave / disappear!
> fat-dog must go!
> in case of failure: bomb thick-bastard to hell))
> ensure free elections!
> Transitional Council!
> Yes, the new Bahrain!)
> 
> friends!))) is an analogy ... ;-)))



So, you want to bring Safavidism to Bahrain once more?  sure ,but are you willing to fight for it? Sure come and get it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

I-LEK said:


> 10% of the Wahhabi-tyrants. and 90% Shiites (and Sufi)!
> 
> The freedom of the people of Bahrain! tyrants kebab!)
> a tiny minority, they rule despotically, a huge 90% of the people against it!
> Freedom to 90% of the people!
> 10% of rotten worms Zion))
> 
> ensure that: without the pilot zone!
> enter: sanctions!
> demand: down fat-dog-tyrant!
> 10% of the sectarians: should leave / disappear!
> fat-dog must go!
> in case of failure: bomb thick-bastard to hell))
> ensure free elections!
> Transitional Council!
> Yes, the new Bahrain!)
> 
> friends!))) is an analogy ... ;-)))



Understand you don't, happy Bahraini are. Earth no come force topple can HM King Khalifa. It live with. 



Hussein said:


> "don't meddle in Arab matters"
> means indeed
> "let us support the dictators we want to lead countries"



Because you people don't want to understand. You tend to compare Bahrain with Syria which without a doubt the dumbest and most ridiculous thing a one could hear. If you don't want to understand then just live with it.


----------



## Doritos11

MooshMoosh said:


> Forget it man. We can see what you had done to our brothers and sisters in Iran, Iraq, Syria and Lebanon. We are not going to let you rule Bahrain. This is the truth. The Gulf did the right thing arresting the ayatollahs because those rabbis were the one who told the Shias to cause corruption in the country. This is the Muslim land, not Shias.
> 
> Inshallah after when Assad and Hz fall, in the future we will bring Iraq and Iran back and we will execute all rabbis and guide every one of them to the right path, if they want to



Do you want to execute every shia on earth ?


----------



## MooshMoosh

Doritos11 said:


> Do you want to execute every shia on earth ?


All of the ayatollahs must be executed because they are the one that cause corruption on us. No I don't want to kill Shias, I don't care about them and it is not their fault, it's the ayatollahs fault for brainwashing them for showing hatred against Suunis. So, they have the right to live but not to rule countries. We have seen what Shia leaders in Iran, Iraq and Syria so they don't deserve to rule countries. Maybe inshallah in the future the Suunis will allow Shia sect(except Alawis or extremist) to create a party in the parliament when the Suuni-Shia conflict finish but I doubt it'll happen because the Suuni Arabs may not forgive the Shias in the Arab countries in post Suuni-Shia conflict in Syria, Lebanon and Iraq.

Why do you guys want to rule Bahrain? The Gulf is not doing any genocides against Shias in Bahrain. They are trying to stop what they are doing. They are not like the anti Suuni leaders who enjoy killing innocent Suunis. So, please tell your brothers to forget about Bahrain.


----------



## Hussein

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Because you people don't want to understand. You tend to compare Bahrain with Syria which without a doubt the dumbest and most ridiculous thing a one could hear. If you don't want to understand then just live with it.


it is not only about me but western human right organizations / reporters without borders.
so stop fantasm high on only Iranians caring about it.

se previous links



MooshMoosh said:


> All of the ayatollahs must be executed because they are the one that cause corruption on us. No I don't want to kill Shias, I don't care about them and it is not their fault, it's the ayatollahs fault for brainwashing them for showing hatred against Suunis. So, they have the right to live but not to rule countries. We have seen what Shia leaders in Iran, Iraq and Syria so they don't deserve to rule countries. Maybe inshallah in the future the Suunis will allow Shia sect(except Alawis or extremist) to create a party in the parliament when the Suuni-Shia conflict finish but I doubt it'll happen because the Suuni Arabs may not forgive the Shias in the Arab countries in post Suuni-Shia conflict in Syria, Lebanon and Iraq.
> 
> Why do you guys want to rule Bahrain? The Gulf is not doing any genocides against Shias in Bahrain. They are trying to stop what they are doing. They are not like the anti Suuni leaders who enjoy killing innocent Suunis. So, please tell your brothers to forget about Bahrain.


i don't know which country you speak about but we didn't grow up by hating sunnis
it is quite the opposite: they are people like you who hate us


----------



## I-LEK

al-Hasani said:


> Worry about freeing your little country in Caucasus that your great friends the Russians rule.
> 
> Bahrain will be ruled by Sunnis who make up 45 % of the population as long as it exists since it is under protection of KSA and just a little island 20 km from Saudi's Gulf coast. Most people want this. It will not fell into the hands of the Mullah's. So don't have twisted dreams. This will never happen.
> 
> Don't meddle in Arab matters that you have no business in, never had and never will have. Concentrate on freeing yourself from Russian slavery since they conquered you and have occupied you for 150 years. Worry about that instead then we Arabs will worry about the Arab world.
> 
> *&#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1578;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1572;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1610;&#1575; &#1603;&#1604;&#1576;*





likewise, do not meddle in the affairs of the Caucasus!
well we live in! you want the blood of Caucasians? our genocide? 
"The Caucasus against Russia"? you're crazy.
just do not meddle in the affairs of the Syrians, and other nations!
they are not your colony!
they are independent and decide for themselves!
"Saudi's Gulf" ahaha)) know that your "Golf"?)))

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

I-LEK said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> likewise, do not meddle in the affairs of the Caucasus!
> well we live in! you want the blood of Caucasians? our genocide?
> "The Caucasus against Russia"? you're crazy.
> just do not meddle in the affairs of the Syrians, and other nations!
> they are not your colony!
> they are independent and decide for themselves!
> "Saudi's Gulf" ahaha)) know that your "Golf"?))) Is a sewage))
> 
> "dog" "&#1610;&#1575; &#1603;&#1604;&#1576;" - you Bedouin snapper) "dog" is your reflection!



Syria like Bahrain are Arab countries and Arab lands.

We do not want Russian slaves on our lands and you will be kicked out as soon as you meddle, Vodka addict. Concentrate on getting your own little tiny country first.

I am a Hashemite from the Meccan branch of the Banu Hashim clan. Maybe a uneducated vodka addict like you and Russian slave should google that before spreading nonsense.

Yes, you cannot talk or write Arabic and we do not want you here. Go speak Russian as your masters do. Bark there.

Do not reply to me, Russian vodka addict. Bahrain is none of your business or any other Arab lands.


----------



## I-LEK

MooshMoosh said:


> Forget it man. We can see what you had done to our brothers and sisters in Iran, Iraq, Syria and Lebanon. We are not going to let you rule Bahrain. This is the truth. The Gulf did the right thing arresting the ayatollahs because those rabbis were the one who told the Shias to cause corruption in the country. This is the Muslim land, not Shias.
> 
> Inshallah after when Assad and Hz fall, in the future we will bring Iraq and Iran back and we will execute all rabbis and guide every one of them to the right path, if they want to



faster "you" get back, back to the 18th century (and terrorism -101 century)
so you artificially =)

remember, every second - British intelligence (spies);-)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I-LEK

Yzd Khalifa said:


> So, you want to bring Safavidism to Bahrain once more?  sure ,but are you willing to fight for it? Sure come and get it.



lol) but I am not: Safevid, Osman; Saud.
I am Caucasian (Caucasus)! and I'll decide what to do!

however, the people (most) of Bahrain, he decided!
He wants to Freedom!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rustam

MooshMoosh said:


> Forget it man. We can see what you had done to our brothers and sisters in Iran, Iraq, Syria and Lebanon. We are not going to let you rule Bahrain. This is the truth. The Gulf did the right thing arresting the ayatollahs because those rabbis were the one who told the Shias to cause corruption in the country. This is the Muslim land, not Shias.
> 
> Inshallah after when Assad and Hz fall, in the future we will bring Iraq and Iran back and we will execute all rabbis and guide every one of them to the right path, if they want to




Is the FSA from Russia, Iran, China or is it a Creation of Neighboring Arab & Western Countries??

Is the FSA, MKO, Taliban being funded and supported by Russia or Iran? or by your Turk and Arabs with help of USA and UK? 



*Fact 1.* You Take Funds from Israel and America and make an Alliance with These Zionists (Jewish and Christian Alliance) Which is forbiddn in the Qaran and then work against Islam by waging your KOSHER JIHAD Crusade on Muslims? 

*Fact 2.* You Dogs, Why dont You Go Liberate Palistine if you care so much? What have you been doing in past 60 Years? Assad this Assad That, Go Into Israel Next Door. Assad Helped Hizbollah to FIGHT and Defeate Israel in 2006, Hizbollah Drove out Israel from Lebanon. Its Shia IRan that has Helped Palestine, Not some Arab Scum and sell out.
*
Fact 3.* Bahrain is Shia Majority. And Remember Your Little Island Bahrain, Home of Crusader 5th Fleet on the PERSIAN GULF. The Entire Region Belongs to Iran. From AFghanistan, Qatar to Lebanon. You Wahabbi American Israeli Dogs Move 1 Musscle of agresson, We will take your little Tent Island of Bahrain overnight. We have Neighbourhoods that are larger then your Entire Bahrain. How Big is Bahrain, the size of a Football Field?


It is you WHO were Installed by the British, Like the Shah. You are the one who caused the Corruption, Not Shia. Go Look at your Sunni Countries, You Arab wih your American Crusader Coward Friends even went and Destroyed Pakistan and Afghanistan. Pakistanis, Irani and Afghani are 100% better Muslim then $2 Crapdoms and petrol stations. Your Crapdoms were made in the backs of Pakistanis, Afghanis and Indian Muslims. You Arabs cant even make a cement mixer without help. You were Installed to Cause Fitna among Muslims and exxploit our resources. I will now even give you the Chance to guide to any path, I will put your head under my boot or send you and your crusader vermin brothers straight to Israel. Where the Zionist Jews, Arab Wahabbis and Crusader Vermin Belong.


Sell out Arabs, Salafi, Wahabbi Kufar who Cause Secteriasm Between Sunni and Shia. 
You Should Say InShaitania. Thats who would support your hypocrisy. 

Your American and Israeli Anglo Saxons Brothers Did THIS IN Libya, Afghanistan, IRAQ, Pakistan and now in Syria. When We Ousted the Shah Your DOG Saddam with the backing of the Arabs and Western World Invaded Iran, Didnt he. Fast Forward 20 Years your Crusader Friend Betrayed him, his arab friends betrayed him and he dies like the Shah. Like a dirty animal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rustam

I-LEK said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> likewise, do not meddle in the affairs of the Caucasus!
> well we live in! you want the blood of Caucasians? our genocide?
> "The Caucasus against Russia"? you're crazy.
> just do not meddle in the affairs of the Syrians, and other nations!
> they are not your colony!
> they are independent and decide for themselves!
> "Saudi's Gulf" ahaha)) know that your "Golf"?))) Is a sewage))
> 
> "dog" "&#1610;&#1575; &#1603;&#1604;&#1576;" - you Bedouin snapper) "dog" is your reflection!





I-LEK said:


> faster "you" get back, back to the 18th century (and terrorism -101 century)
> so you artificially =)
> 
> remember, every second - British intelligence (spies);-)





I-LEK said:


> lol) but I am not: Safevid, Osman; Saud.
> I am Caucasian (Caucasus)! and I'll decide what to do!
> 
> however, the people (most) of Bahrain, he decided!
> He wants to Freedom!




Yes a Genocide, I mean Final Solution to The Anglo Saxons of Western World and those Zionists Occupying Palestine is important along with their Arabi Saudi Wahabbi Salafi Puppets like this one. Why not? They have Caused genocides of Everybody else. Its only right its now done to them? 


But Remember Russian, The Word Caucasian or White has No Significance. By that Logic even Turks and Afghans and even some as far as India can be called Caucasians (Cauc asians) get it? Besides Caucasian Region has always been Part of the Persian Empire. Not some Kufar Arab Dogs.

Look Russian, I have nothing much against Russia, You are Slavic People. You are Orthodox and Coptic Christian. You are Not Western Anglo Saxon Race of America, Britain, France etc. So Dont. Its Like Saying Persians and Turks are the Same or that Turks and Greeks are the Same and so on. We are Not. Skin Color does not make us same race.


Dont Join the Anglo Zionist Alliance, They have tried to cut your throat every chance they get, The American, the British, French and Israeli along with their Arab and Turk lap dogs. Since WW1 till the Fall of the Soviet Union. The Western Europeans and Americans. And now they are trying to cut ours using this British Created 5th Column within Islam, Called these Salafi Wahabbi Movements, Who Fund these terrorist dogs from gatar, bahrain and saudi and ofcourse an Enemy everybody has in the region, The Sell out Ottoman pan turks, Killer of Persians, Armenians, Russians, Arabs, Syrians, Greeks, Kurds. 

The Turks and the Arabs are the Sell outs. And the Situation in Syria is the same as The American Created Taliban Situation in Afghanistan in the begining of 1979. Remember how Russia was Baited? Syria is just like that, These Dogs want to BAIT RUSSIA and IRAN. Do you know Why Russia? Because they want to expand the Zionist state of Israel to Greater Israel and bring their Messiah, Dajjal (the Anti Christ) The Alliance of Crusaders (Western Christians) and European Jews is Zionism, This is what we are Facing. Also Russsia Remember that, The Prophet Mohammad (SWA) Prophesied the Worse Among the Muslims would come from the Arabs, Nijad Area of Arabia. And thats Exactly the Birthplace of Wahhabism. The Zionists, Their Wahabbi Rabbis and and Westerners Want to Destroy Shia, Sunni and Orthodox Christianity. He Also Prophesied that We would make an Alliance with Rome (RUM) I think its Surat al Rum. Rum = Rome is Constantinople, The Byzantine Roman Empire, Orthodox Christianity, Moscow is today the heart of Orthodox Christianity, Moscow is RUM, and Islam is Iran.

Look at it this way, Everybody even Americans, Israelis, British, French, Saudi, Qatari, Turkey EVERYBODY who are supposed to be Enemies(?), EVen USA who says its fighting its "War on Terror" They all Agree on the FSA Al Qaeda and Fall of Al Assad, Dont you think there is something wrong with that. All these so called Enemies of each other come out in the open to work against us, After Syria it will be Iraq, Iran, then Russia and China. Dont Trust any of them, the PG Arabs, Their FSA, Zionist State of Israel, Turkey or the European and Americans Anglos. They are One. Sell out from even dogs are more loyal.


They want Syria so then Israel will have an Excuse to Expand saying "the Rising Islamist Governments Around us" Then America will intervene and remove their FSA Pawns. The Arabs and the Anglo ***** Play a Game of Chess, Unfortunately Persians and Russians are Chess Masters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MooshMoosh

Rustam said:


> Is the FSA from Russia, Iran, China or is it a Creation of Neighboring Arab & Western Countries??
> 
> Is the FSA, MKO, Taliban being funded and supported by Russia or Iran? or by your Turk and Arabs with help of USA and UK?
> 
> 
> 
> *Fact 1.* You Take Funds from Israel and America and make an Alliance with These Zionists (Jewish and Christian Alliance) Which is forbiddn in the Qaran and then work against Islam by waging your KOSHER JIHAD Crusade on Muslims?
> 
> *Fact 2.* You Dogs, Why dont You Go Liberate Palistine if you care so much? What have you been doing in past 60 Years? Assad this Assad That, Go Into Israel Next Door. Assad Helped Hizbollah to FIGHT and Defeate Israel in 2006, Hizbollah Drove out Israel from Lebanon. Its Shia IRan that has Helped Palestine, Not some Arab Scum and sell out.
> *
> Fact 3.* Bahrain is Shia Majority. And Remember Your Little Island Bahrain, Home of Crusader 5th Fleet on the PERSIAN GULF. The Entire Region Belongs to Iran. From AFghanistan, Qatar to Lebanon. You Wahabbi American Israeli Dogs Move 1 Musscle of agresson, We will take your little Tent Island of Bahrain overnight. We have Neighbourhoods that are larger then your Entire Bahrain. How Big is Bahrain, the size of a Football Field?
> 
> 
> It is you WHO were Installed by the British, Like the Shah. You are the one who caused the Corruption, Not Shia. Go Look at your Sunni Countries, You Arab wih your American Crusader Coward Friends even went and Destroyed Pakistan and Afghanistan. Pakistanis, Irani and Afghani are 100% better Muslim then $2 Crapdoms and petrol stations. Your Crapdoms were made in the backs of Pakistanis, Afghanis and Indian Muslims. You Arabs cant even make a cement mixer without help. You were Installed to Cause Fitna among Muslims and exxploit our resources. I will now even give you the Chance to guide to any path, I will put your head under my boot or send you and your crusader vermin brothers straight to Israel. Where the Zionist Jews, Arab Wahabbis and Crusader Vermin Belong.
> 
> 
> Sell out Arabs, Salafi, Wahabbi Kufar who Cause Secteriasm Between Sunni and Shia.
> You Should Say InShaitania. Thats who would support your hypocrisy.
> 
> Your American and Israeli Anglo Saxons Brothers Did THIS IN Libya, Afghanistan, IRAQ, Pakistan and now in Syria. When We Ousted the Shah Your DOG Saddam with the backing of the Arabs and Western World Invaded Iran, Didnt he. Fast Forward 20 Years your Crusader Friend Betrayed him, his arab friends betrayed him and he dies like the Shah. Like a dirty animal.



*FACT 1.*Say thanks to Israel for arming you against Iraq and say thanks to them for blowing up the Iraqi nuclear facility to save you. 

*FACT 2.*Say thanks to America for selling Iraq to you, say thanks to them Saddam is toppled, say thanks to them they invaded Afghanistan only to protect you from the Talibans. Say thanks to America they gave the Shias power to both Iraq and Afghanistan. 

*FACT 2.*You guys always talk about Palestine and us. We cannot liberate Asqa while you guys are here. How can we liberate Filistine while Iranians are meddling Arab states? How can we do that while Iranians are encouraging Shias to shed blood on Suunis? No, Umar(ra) got Zoroastrian Iran first then liberated Quds from Byzantines. Salahdin kicked the fatiymah out then got Quds from the Crusaders. Iran-Rafidhas are first then Jews. 

*FACT 3.*The unwelcomed Iranian revolution led to Shia-Suuni conflict, they started the whole thing, not Arabs moron. One last thing, Palestinians are no longer with Hz and Iran. They are training the FSA. Want me to post a pics of Palestinians burning Hezbo's box of products?  Hamas now is with the uhmmm "wahhabi" Turkey, Egypt MB and Qatar 

*FACT 4.*You claim Bahrain is your land, yes but sucks to you that Bahrain now is an independence. I'm no fan of House of Saud but they did the right thing to stop the "Mutah Spring of Bahrain". Don't worry, they are not like Assad. Shias are living normal life there, it was an Iranian plot to take over.

Don't worry, we have no interest on taking over Iran or replacing to a Suuni rule there. We just need to topple the Khamanie rule, destroy the constitution then someone like Shah monarch or an Iranian government who can be trusted can rue the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## I-LEK

Rustam said:


> Yes a Genocide, I mean Final Solution to The Anglo Saxons of Western World and those Zionists Occupying Palestine is important along with their Arabi Saudi Wahabbi Salafi Puppets like this one. Why not? They have Caused genocides of Everybody else. Its only right its now done to them?
> 
> 
> But Remember Russian, The Word Caucasian or White has No Significance. By that Logic even Turks and Afghans and even some as far as India can be called Caucasians (Cauc asians) get it? Besides Caucasian Region has always been Part of the Persian Empire. Not some Kufar Arab Dogs.
> 
> Look Russian, I have nothing much against Russia, You are Slavic People. You are Orthodox and Coptic Christian. You are Not Western Anglo Saxon Race of America, Britain, France etc. So Dont. Its Like Saying Persians and Turks are the Same or that Turks and Greeks are the Same and so on. We are Not. Skin Color does not make us same race.
> 
> 
> Dont Join the Anglo Zionist Alliance, They have tried to cut your throat every chance they get, The American, the British, French and Israeli along with their Arab and Turk lap dogs. Since WW1 till the Fall of the Soviet Union. The Western Europeans and Americans. And now they are trying to cut ours using this British Created 5th Column within Islam, Called these Salafi Wahabbi Movements, Who Fund these terrorist dogs from gatar, bahrain and saudi and ofcourse an Enemy everybody has in the region, The Sell out Ottoman pan turks, Killer of Persians, Armenians, Russians, Arabs, Syrians, Greeks, Kurds.
> 
> The Turks and the Arabs are the Sell outs. And the Situation in Syria is the same as The American Created Taliban Situation in Afghanistan in the begining of 1979. Remember how Russia was Baited? Syria is just like that, These Dogs want to BAIT RUSSIA and IRAN. Do you know Why Russia? Because they want to expand the Zionist state of Israel to Greater Israel and bring their Messiah, Dajjal (the Anti Christ) The Alliance of Crusaders (Western Christians) and European Jews is Zionism, This is what we are Facing. Also Russsia Remember that, The Prophet Mohammad (SWA) Prophesied the Worse Among the Muslims would come from the Arabs, Nijad Area of Arabia. And thats Exactly the Birthplace of Wahhabism. The Zionists, Their Wahabbi Rabbis and and Westerners Want to Destroy Shia, Sunni and Orthodox Christianity. He Also Prophesied that We would make an Alliance with Rome (RUM) I think its Surat al Rum. Rum = Rome is Constantinople, The Byzantine Roman Empire, Orthodox Christianity, Moscow is today the heart of Orthodox Christianity, Moscow is RUM, and Islam is Iran.
> 
> Look at it this way, Everybody even Americans, Israelis, British, French, Saudi, Qatari, Turkey EVERYBODY who are supposed to be Enemies(?), EVen USA who says its fighting its "War on Terror" They all Agree on the FSA Al Qaeda and Fall of Al Assad, Dont you think there is something wrong with that. All these so called Enemies of each other come out in the open to work against us, After Syria it will be Iraq, Iran, then Russia and China. Dont Trust any of them, the PG Arabs, Their FSA, Zionist State of Israel, Turkey or the European and Americans Anglos. They are One. Sell out from even dogs are more loyal.
> 
> 
> They want Syria so then Israel will have an Excuse to Expand saying "the Rising Islamist Governments Around us" Then America will intervene and remove their FSA Pawns. The Arabs and the Anglo ***** Play a Game of Chess, Unfortunately Persians and Russians are Chess Masters.



*WTF friend) lol) 
I do not Rus-Slavs! I Lezgi-Albanians (Arran!). 
I'm Caucasian, moderate-secular Muslim (Ahl-Sunnah, the analogy of Ramadan al-Buti!).

I know about the genocide of peoples.
I quadrupeds, the cooperation of British and Wahhabi (18-21 century). it is a fact.
I think .. Imam Mahdi will be the Persian.

because I for Syria! I am for the people of Bahrain!
I am for the Caucasus, against, without emisarov-Wahhabi.
I'm for the friendship: Caucasus + Russia + Iran + co.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## iranigirl2

US has no 'plan B' for Bahrain naval base: officer


The US military has failed to prepare a realistic "plan B" if political turmoil forces the closure of a vital naval base in Bahrain, a naval officer argues in a report.

The Fifth Fleet headquarters in Bahrain is the most US important maritime base in the Middle East but senior officers have become complacent about its future, Commander Richard McDaniel asserts.

"Surprisingly, military leaders have no 'Plan B' if strategic access in Bahrain is jeopardized," McDaniel wrote, in a paper published by the Brookings Institution, a Washington think tank.

"Because of a strong desire to support the government of Bahrain, losing critical access is not currently being considered, and strategic basing alternatives are not being developed."

The loss of the base "could leave the United States without a key maritime base during a critical juncture of heightened tensions in the Middle East," wrote McDaniel, who cited interviews with unnamed US officers.

His report warns the United States was caught ill-prepared and off-guard by political upheavals in the past -- in Iran in 1979 and in the Philippines in 1991 -- which saw Washington lose access to crucial bases.

The author proposes the United States investigate alternatives in the Qatari capital Doha, where a large port is under construction, and in Shuabia, Kuwait, as well as ports in Oman.

Shifting the whole headquarters to ships at sea is also an alternative, he wrote, though it would be costly and problematic.

US defense officials and military officers dismissed the report, saying the the Pentagon regularly reviews contingency plans, particularly for pivotal bases.

"That's not the case," a senior defense official said of the report's claims. "We're always assessing the security situation," said the official, who spoke on condition of anonymity.

"Our relationships with the kingdom of Bahrain and other nations in the region remain strong," a US Navy officer, who also asked not to be named, told AFP.

"As in other parts of the world, we have a number of viable options to maintain a robust presence," the officer said.

Rights groups have accused the United States of failing to use its leverage from the naval base to persuade Bahrain's monarchy to address the grievances of protesters and ease a crackdown on dissent.

Since 2011, a Shiite-led uprising has demanded more rights from the ruling Sunni dynasty.


Read more: US has no &#39;plan B&#39; for Bahrain naval base: officer | Fox News


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@MooshMoosh @JUBA @BLACKEAGLE @Mosamania @Arabian Legend @al-Hasani 

Check this out guys 

RAW VIDEO: Iranians Rally Against Saudi-Bahrain Union Plan - Video Dailymotion


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPiGpYoAdGM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRgKSqSV7PY

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

@Yzd Khalifa

Let them walk and shout in their streets as much as they want, this is the only way they can vent their frustration. Afterall, Saudi Arabia is tolerant

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## muse

*Politics divides Sunnis and Shiites*

Sectarian differences arose from a 7th-century dispute but they aren&#8217;t reason enough to hate each other
By Lee Keath
Published: 21:30 June 27, 2013
Gulf News


It is not hard to find stereotypes, caricatures and outright bigotry when talk in the Middle East turns to the tensions between Islam&#8217;s two main sects. *Shiites are described as devious, power-hungry corruptors of Islam. Sunnis are called extremist, intolerant oppressors.*

Hatreds between the two are now more virulent than ever in the Arab world because of Syria&#8217;s civil war. Last Sunday, officials said four Shiites in a village west of Cairo were beaten to death by Sunnis in a sectarian clash unusual for Egypt.

*Hardline clerics and politicians on both sides in the region have added fuel, depicting the fight as essentially a war of survival for their sect.*

*But among the public, views are complex. Some sincerely see the other side as wrong &#8212; whether on matters of faith or politics. Others see the divisions as purely political, created for cynical aims. Even some who view the other sect negatively fear sectarian flames are burning dangerously out of control. There are those who wish for a return to the days, only a decade or two ago, when the differences did not seem so important and the sects got along better, even intermarried.*

And some are simply frustrated that there is so much turmoil over a dispute that dates back to the death of the Prophet Mohammad (PBUH) in the 7th century.

&#8220;*Fourteen centuries after the death of the prophet, in a region full of destruction, killing, occupation, ignorance and disease, you are telling me about Sunnis and Shiites?*&#8221; scoffs Esmail Al Hamami, a 67-year-old Sunni Palestinian refugee in Gaza. &#8220;*We are all Muslims. ... You can&#8217;t ignore the fact that (Shiites) are Muslims*.&#8221; Struggling with anger that is increasingly curdling into hatred, Shiites and Sunnis across the region offer a variety of viewpoints.

The Sunni-Shiite split is rooted in the question of who should succeed Prophet Mohammad (PBUH) in leading Muslims after his death in 632. Shiites say the Prophet&#8217;s cousin and son-in-law Ali was his rightful successor but was cheated when authority went to those the Sunnis call the four &#8220;Rightfully Guided Caliphs&#8221; &#8212; Abu Bakr, Omar and Othman and, finally, Ali.

Sunnis are the majority across the Islamic world. In the Middle East, Shiites have strong majorities in Iran, Iraq and Bahrain with significant communities in Lebanon, Yemen, Syria, Saudi Arabia, Kuwait and other parts of the Gulf. Both consider the Quran the word of God. But there are distinctions in theology and religious practice between the two sects.

Some are minor: Shiites pray with their hands by their sides, Sunnis with their hands crossed at their chest or stomach. Others are significant. Shiites, for example, believe Ali and a string of his descendants, the Imams, had not only rightful political authority after Mohammad but also held a special religious wisdom. Most Shiites believe there were 12 Imams &#8212; many of them &#8220;martyred&#8221; by Sunnis &#8212; and the 12th vanished, to one day return and restore justice. Sunnis accuse the Shiites of elevating Ali to the level of Prophet Mohammad (PBUH) himself &#8212; incorrectly, since Shiites agree that Prophet Mohammad (PBUH) was the last of the prophets, a central tenet of Islam.

The bitter disputes of early Islam still resonate. Even secular-minded Shiite parents would never name their child after the resented Abu Bakr, Omar or Othman &#8212; or Aisha, a wife of Prophet Mohammad (PBUH), who helped raise a revolt against Ali during his Caliphate. When outgoing Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad visited Egypt earlier this year, the shaikh of Al Azhar, the bastion of Sunni theology, told him sharply that if the sects are to get along, Shiites must stop &#8220;insulting&#8221; the &#8220;companions of the Prophet [PBUH]&#8221;.

*But only the most hard-core would say those differences are reason enough to hate each other. For that, politics is needed.
*
*Iraq: &#8216;There is no magical solution&#8217;*

If Syria&#8217;s war has raised the region&#8217;s sectarian hatreds, the war in Iraq played a big role in unleashing them. After the United States-led invasion toppled Saddam Hussain in 2003, the long-oppressed Shiite majority there saw a chance to take power. Sunnis feared the repression would flip on to them. The result was vicious sectarian fighting that lasted until 2008: *Sunni extremists pulled Shiite pilgrims from buses and gunned them down. Shiite militiamen kidnapped Sunnis, dumping their tortured bodies later.*

Abdul-Sattar Abdul-Jaber, 56, is a Sunni cleric who occasionally preaches at the prominent Abu Hanifa mosque in the Sunni-dominated Azamiyah neighbourhood of Baghdad. Two of his sons were killed by Shiite militiamen. He blames the United States and Iran for Iraq&#8217;s strife.

&#8220;*Right from the beginning, the Americans were trying to create sectarian rifts,*&#8221; he said. &#8220;*Iran is a country of regional ambitions. It isn&#8217;t a Shiite country. It&#8217;s a country with specific schemes and agendas*.&#8221; Now he fears the strife is returning, and he blames the Shiite-dominated government. &#8220;*We feel the government does not consider us part of the Iraqi nation*,&#8221; he said. &#8220;*There is no magical solution for this. If the Shiites are convinced to change their politicians, that would be a big help.&#8221;*

Ahmad Saleh Ahmad, 40, a Sunni, runs a construction company in Baghdad mainly employing Shiites. He is married to a Shiite woman. They live in the Azamiyah neighbourhood and raise their two daughters and son as Sunnis.

Still, his wife prays with the small clay stone that Shiites &#8212; but not Sunnis &#8212; set in front of their prayer rugs. She often visits a Shiite shrine in another Baghdad district. Ahmad sometimes helps his wife&#8217;s family prepare food for Shiite pilgrims during religious ceremonies. But he admits that there sometimes is tension between the families.

&#8220;*We were able to contain it and solve it in a civilised way*,&#8221; Ahmad said.

Iraqis like to talk politics, he said, and &#8220;*when things get heated, we tend to change the subject*&#8221;.

When their children ask about sectarian differences, &#8220;*we do our best to make these ideas as clear as we can for them so they don&#8217;t get confused&#8221;*, he said. &#8220;*We try to avoid discussing sectarian issues in front of the children.&#8221;
*
*Ahmad believes sectarian tensions have been strained because people have abused the democratic ideas emerging from the Arab Spring*.

Democracy &#8220;_needs open-mindedness, forgiveness and an ability to understand the other_&#8221;, he said. &#8220;*No human being is born believing in democracy. It&#8217;s like going to school &#8212; you have to study first. Democracy should be for people who want to do good things, not for those who are out for revenge.**&#8221;*

Hussain Al Rubaie, 46, a Shiite, was jailed for two years under Saddam. His Shiite-majority Sadriya district in Baghdad saw considerable bloodshed during the worst of the strife, and he fears it is returning. &#8220;*The whole region is in flames and we are all about to be burnt,&#8221;* he said. &#8220;*We have a lot of people who are ignorant and easily driven by sectarian feelings.&#8221;*

He sees it among his friends, who include Sunnis. &#8220;*My friends only whisper about sectarian things because they think it is a shame to talk about such matters,&#8221;* Al Rubaie said, &#8220;*but I am afraid that the day might come when this soft-talking would turn to fighting in the street.&#8221;*

*Lebanon: &#8216;Ignorance feeds hatred&#8217;*

*Among some of Lebanon&#8217;s Shiites, it is fashionable to wear a necklace with a medallion in the shape of the fabled double-bladed sword of Ali. It is a mark of community pride at a time when the Shiite group Hezbollah says the sect is endangered by Sunni extremists in the Syrian uprising.*

During Lebanon&#8217;s *1975-1990 civil war, the main fight was between Christians and Muslims. But in the past decade, the most dangerous divide has been between Shiites and Sunnis.*

For much of Lebanon&#8217;s existence, Shiites, who make up about a third of the population, were an impoverished underclass beneath the Christians and Sunnis, each roughly a third also. The Shiite resentment helped the rise of the militant force Hezbollah, on whose might the community won greater power. Now, many Sunnis resent Hezbollah&#8217;s political domination of the government. The 2005 assassination of Prime Minister Rafik Hariri, a Sunni, increased Sunni anger after Hezbollah members were blamed. Since then, both sides have clashed in the streets.

Syria&#8217;s civil war has fuelled those tensions. Lebanon&#8217;s Sunnis largely back the mainly Sunni rebellion, while Shiites support President Bashar Al Assad&#8217;s regime, which is dominated by his Alawite sect, an offshoot of Shiism. Hezbollah sent fighters to help Assad fight the rebels, enraging Sunnis regionwide.

Rania, 51, is a Shiite Lebanese banking executive, married to a Sunni and living in Ras Beirut, one of the capital&#8217;s few mixed neighbourhoods.

When she married, at age 22, *&#8220;I didn&#8217;t even know what the difference between Sunnis and Shiites is*.&#8221; Now she is inclined to support Hezbollah. While not a fan of the hardline group, she believes that Hezbollah and Syria are targeted because of their stances against Israel. She said her husband is anti-Hezbollah and supports Syria&#8217;s rebels.

Rania, who gave only her first name because she doesn&#8217;t want to be stigmatised about her social, religious or marital status, said she doesn&#8217;t talk politics with her husband to avoid arguments.

&#8220;*I support one (political) side and he supports the other, but we&#8217;ve found a way to live with it*,&#8221; added Rania, who has a 22-year-old daughter.

She said education plays a big role. &#8220;*I find that the people who make comments about it are the people who are just ignorant, and ignorance feeds hatred and stereotyping,*&#8221; she added.

Khalid Challah is a 28-year-old Syrian Sunni businessman who has lived for years in Lebanon. He comes from a conservative, religious family but only occasionally goes to mosque. He said the only way he would be able to tell the difference between a Sunni mosque and a Shiite one would be if the cleric talked about Syria in the sermon.

&#8220;*A Shiite imam would speak against the rebels, and call to resist them, and a Sunni shaikh would talk against the government in Syria,*&#8221; he said.

He said he still doesn&#8217;t understand the Shiites&#8217; emotional fervour over the battle of Karbala, in which Ali&#8217;s son, Hussain, was killed by the armies of the Sunni Ummayad dynasty in the 7th century. Hussain&#8217;s martyrdom is a defining trauma of their faith, deepening their feeling of oppression. Every year, Shiites around the world mark the battle with processions that turn into festivals of mourning, with men flagellating themselves.

&#8220;*It means much more to Shiites, this battle&#8217;s memory, than to Sunnis*,&#8221; Challah said. He said *Sunnis &#8220;behave sometimes like they are the only Muslims*&#8221;.

Challah called this &#8220;*very silly. Sunnis and Shiites come from the same root, they worship the same God*.&#8221;

*Iran: &#8216;The top of their agenda&#8217;*

The Shiite powerhouse of the Middle East is home to a government led by Shiite clerics with oil wealth and the powerful Revolutionary Guards. Tehran has extended its influence in the Arab world, mainly through its alliance with Syria, Hezbollah in Lebanon and Hamas in the Palestinian Territories. Iran has presented that alliance not as sectarian but as the centre of &#8220;resistance&#8221; against Israel.

*Sunni Saudi Arabia and other Gulf allies have been trying to stem Iran&#8217;s influence, in part by warning of the spread of Shiism. Saudi Arabia&#8217;s hardline Wahhabi interpretation of Sunni Islam views Shiism as heresy*.

Reza *Tajabadi, a Shiite cleric in Tehran, blames the Wahhabis &#8212; and the related ultraconservative Salafi movement in Sunni Islam &#8212; for stoking sectarian hatred. &#8220;If Wahabis withdrew from creating differences, then Shiites and Sunnis will be able to put aside their minor differences, which are not considerable.*&#8221;

Abofatah Davati, another Shiite cleric, points to the historical difference between the two sects. Since Sunnis have been dominant through history, Sunni clerics became subordinate to the rulers. The Shiite clergy, he said, has been independent of power. &#8220;*Sunni clerics backed rulers and justified their policies, such as the killing of Imam Hussain. Even now, they put their rulers&#8217; decision at the top of their agenda*,&#8221; he said. &#8220;*In contrast, Shiites have not depended on government, so Sunnis cannot tolerate this and issue religious edicts against them. This increases rifts*.&#8221;

*Egypt: &#8216;People are always surprised&#8217;*

In a country where the Muslim population is overwhelmingly Sunni, many Egyptians know little about Shiites.* The Shiite population is tiny and largely hidden &#8212; so secretive that its numbers are not really known. But ultraconservative Salafis, many of whom view Shiites as infidels,* have become more politically powerful and more vocal since the 2011 fall of autocrat Hosni Mubarak. They often preach against Shiism, warning it will spread to Egypt.

*Mona Mohammad Fouad is a rarity in Egypt: Her mother is an Iranian Shiite, her father an Egyptian Sunni.* She considers herself Sunni.

&#8220;*People are always surprised and shocked&#8221; when they find out her mother is Shiite, said Fouad, 23, who works for a digital marketing company. &#8220;But usually as soon as they know, they are very interested and they ask me many questions.&#8221;
*
Fouad said her sister has heard work colleagues criticising Shiites. In her fiance&#8217;s office they distributed leaflets &#8220;telling people to beware of Shiite indoctrination&#8221;, she added.

&#8220;*People should read about Shiism. We make fun of foreigners who believe all Muslims are terrorists and we say they are ignorant, but we do the same thing to ourselves*,&#8221; Fouad said. &#8220;T*here is a difference in interpretation, a difference in opinion, but at the end of the day, we believe in the same things.&#8221;*

She told her Sunni fiancé from the start that her mother is Shiite. &#8220;*I told him to tell his family, so if they have any problem with that, we end it immediately.&#8221;*

*Anas Aqeel, a 23-year-old Salafi, spent the first 18 years of his life in Saudi Arabia, where he would sometimes encounter Shiites. &#8220;We didn&#8217;t ever argue over faith. But they alienated me,&#8221; he said.

&#8220;I once saw a Shiite in Saudi Arabia speaking ill of one of the companions of the Prophet [PBUH] near his tomb. That one I had to clash with and expel him from the place,&#8221; Aqeel said.*

He worries about Shiites spreading their faith. While he said not* all Shiites are alike, he added that &#8220;some of them deviate in the Quran and speak badly of the Prophet&#8217;s [PBUH] companions. If someone is wrong and ... he insists on his wrong concept, then we cannot call him a Muslim.&#8221;*
*
Palestinian Territories: &#8216;A religious conflict&#8217;*

Palestinian Muslims are also almost all Sunnis. Their main connection to the Shiite world is Hamas&#8217;s alliance with Iran. But those ties were strained when Hamas, which rules the Gaza Strip, broke its connections with Syria because of the civil war.

A*hmad Mesleh, a 28-year-old blogger from the West Bank town of Ramallah, says he met Shiites on a trip to Lebanon and encounters them via Facebook. But some have de-friended him because of his online comments.

&#8220;If we take Shiites from a religious point of view, then we can describe Shiites as a sect that has gone astray from the true doctrine of Islam. I consider them a bigger threat to Muslims and Islam than Jews and Israel,&#8221; Mesleh said. He cited the Shiites&#8217; processions mourning Hussain&#8217;s death, saying: &#8220;The way they whip themselves, it&#8217;s irrational.&#8221;

The Middle East conflict &#8220;is in its core a religious conflict. The Shiites want to destroy Islam. In Lebanon, they are the ones controlling the situation, and the ones who are causing the sectarian conflict.&#8221;

Esmail Al Hamami, the Palestinian refugee, who lives in Gaza&#8217;s Shati camp, said politics not religion is driving sectarian tensions.

&#8220;In Gaza, Iran used to support the resistance with weapons. Now they support Al Assad. ... In Iraq, they (Shiites) executed Saddam Hussain, who was a Sunni, and they took over the country with the help of the Americans. Now they are working against America in Iran and Syria.&#8221;

&#8220;So is that related to religion? It&#8217;s all about politics.*&#8221;

The beneficiaries of sectarianism, he said, are &#8220;*those who want to sell arms to both sides ... those who want to keep Arab and Muslim countries living in the dark. The beneficiaries are the occupation (Israel) and the people who sell us religious slogans.&#8221;

&#8220;God knows who is right or wrong.&#8221;*

&#8211;Associated Press

AP correspondents Adam Schreck and Qassim Abdul-Zahra in Baghdad, Barbara Surk and Zeina Karam in Beirut, Dalia Nammari in Ramallah and Ibrahim Barzak in Gaza City, Tony G. Gabriel and Mariam Rizk in Cairo and Nasser Karimi in Tehran contributed to this report.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

BLACKEAGLE said:


> @Yzd Khalifa
> 
> Let them walk and shout in their streets as much as they want, this is the only way they can vent their frustration. Afterall, Saudi Arabia is tolerant



Maybe they should learn that everything will come at a price and the price is heavy!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Maybe they should learn that everything will come at a price and the price is heavy!



Yep, no doubt in that. 
@muse

What's your opinion about Bahrain and Saudi Arabia getting united? Don't you think Saudis will hit terrorists with an iron fist in Bahrain? 
@Yzd Khalifa 

You are too ruthless with minorities, you get to admit that.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Yep, no doubt in that.
> 
> @Yzd Khalifa
> 
> You are too ruthless with minorities, you get to admit that.



Videos on YouTube tells you that you're dealing with terrorists over there, and we will crush the terrorists like what we did in 02 to 05

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Videos on YouTube tells you that you're dealing with terrorists over there, and we will crush the terrorists like what we did in 02 to 05


Thumbs up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muse

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Yep, no doubt in that.
> @museWhat's your opinion about Bahrain and Saudi Arabia getting united? Don't you think Saudis will hit terrorists with an iron fist in Bahrain?



I think it's a ploy, and a dangerous one at that - we have seen examples of Egypt and Syria Union - but of course there was no US Navy fleet to consider


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

muse said:


> I think it's a ploy, and a dangerous one at that - we have seen examples of Egypt and Syria Union - but of course there was no US Navy fleet to consider



I think there will be no US 5th fleet after union. But what does the 5th fleet has to do with anything? The USA is a friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

*Bahrain nonstop violations: 263 homes raided in 1 month*







Bahrain nonstop violations: 263 homes raided in 1 month

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I think there will be no US 5th fleet after union. But what does the 5th fleet has to do with anything? The USA is a friend.


convenient to say USA are friend for suppressing freedom/rights of people
high standard of humanism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sedqal

Hussein said:


> convenient to say USA are friend for suppressing freedom/rights of people
> high standard of humanism



WHat about Assad suppressing rights of his people? You do know that he 'inherited' the 'country' from his father? And he clais he has won all elections with 95-99% votes. Hypocrites

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iranigirl2

Sedqal said:


> WHat about Assad suppressing rights of his people? You do know that he 'inherited' the 'country' from his father? And he clais he has won all elections with 95-99% votes. Hypocrites



Assad is asking for elections in 2014.


Will Al Khalifa in Bahrain also call for elections ?no.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

Sedqal said:


> WHat about Assad suppressing rights of his people? You do know that he 'inherited' the 'country' from his father? And he clais he has won all elections with 95-99% votes. Hypocrites



i am not pro Asad at all

can you stop to be hypocrites and stop always speak about Asad when it is about Bahrain?
there is no link between these two countries: the rights of ones don't mean the other should have no right

ah?


----------



## Sedqal

Hussein said:


> i am not pro Asad at all
> 
> can you stop to be hypocrites and stop always speak about Asad when it is about Bahrain?
> there is no link between these two countries: the rights of ones don't mean the other should have no right
> 
> ah?



I condemn Bahrain and Saddam for suppressing the majority. Majority will prevail in every case, it has happened in Iraq and it will happen in Syria and Bahrian. No country can survive with such enormous pressure from inside.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

Bahrain court sentences 29 protesters to 1 month in prison for attempts to reach uprising hub

A defense lawyer in Bahrain says 29 protesters have been sentenced to one month in prison for trying to enter a heavily guarded area that was once the center of the Gulf nation's anti-government uprising.

The court decision comes as some opposition groups, inspired by Egyptian crowds that helped topple President Mohammed Morsi, are calling for stepped-up protests.

Lawyer Mohamed al-Wasti said Friday the group was convicted of trying to bypass security cordons last year to reach Pearl Square, the hub of protests in early 2011.

Al-Wasti said the protesters plan to appeal Thursday's court ruling.

Bahrain has faced nearly 29 months of unrest as Shiite-led protesters seek a greater political voice in the strategic Sunni-ruled kingdom, which is home to the U.S. Navy's 5th Fleet.


Read more: Bahrain court sentences 29 protesters to 1 month in prison for attempts to reach uprising hub | Fox News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

No, got a probelm? 

Royal Saudi Air Force RSAF Tornado - YouTube


iranigirl2 said:


> Assad is asking for elections in 2014.
> 
> 
> Will Al Khalifa in Bahrain also call for elections ?no.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MooshMoosh

This thread is useless, no media coverage because of restrictions.

Well, message to the protesters

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

iranigirl2 said:


> *Bahrain nonstop violations: 263 homes raided in 1 month*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bahrain nonstop violations: 263 homes raided in 1 month



Terrorism in Bahrain is Iran&#39;s plan to destroy the Arabian Gulf region - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Yzd Khalifa said:


> No, got a probelm?
> 
> Royal Saudi Air Force RSAF Tornado - YouTube



yes, got a problem


























do you know that sejjil missile can be pointed on your @$$?


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Obviously you aren't going to do anything better than this 
Saudi F15s bomb rebel Yemeni positions - YouTube

Amnesty Calls on London to Suspend Arms Supplies to Saudi Arabia - YouTube

Let me introduce Mr. Shadow Storm

Don't brag much about your crappy North Korean missiles, 
Mr. Iron defense is here. 

 Zulfiqar tank? Seriously? The hell? You call this a tank? THIS is a freaking tank





Min 45 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4wpxWC-RvA



kollang said:


> yes, got a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you know that sejjil missile can be pointed on your @$$?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Why this stupid discussion? They can't liberate themselves from fake Wannabe-Arab Mullah rule and have been ruled by non-Persian dynasties and have been conquered left and right for the past 2000 years (nearly their whole existence) so why should we even take such nonsense seriously?

So they plan to attack Makkah and Madinah?

Go ahead and you will not see the light for another day.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JUBA

kollang said:


> yes, got a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you know that sejjil missile can be pointed on your @$$?




*Oh my, we are so scared, the photoshop army is threatening us *

By the way, there's already a photoshopped picture among the pics you posted, i'll leave it to you point it out

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

LLLLOOOOOOLLLLL

You zealote desert men are making my day.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

kollang said:


> LLLLOOOOOOLLLLL
> 
> You zealote desert men are making my day.



 Glad to know that. C'mon Iran has its own desert too


----------



## Doritos11

Zulfiqar 3 looks like Abrams, but we can never know the capabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Stop thanking my posts Kazakh Nomad and Pagan. We don't want anything to do with you people this includes thanking my posts.

What this video and keep quite. Where were your army? 

All their threats were cheap air as always. Even in Syria you have Arabs fighting for you because you Iranians can't fight.

&#x202b;

This is the Bahraini thread - an Arab country. Go back to your Iranian section if you want to troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Doritos11 said:


> Zulfiqar 3 looks like Abrams, but we can never know the capabilities.



Iran classifies pretty much every mililtary projects so yeah I agree.


----------



## kollang

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Glad to know that. C'mon Iran has its own desert too



yeah but Iran is not just a desert.take a look...

http://www.defence.pk/forums/iranian-defence/183765-paradise-called-iran.html



Doritos11 said:


> Zulfiqar 3 looks like Abrams, but we can never know the capabilities.



hope these vids help...

??? ????? ???? ?? ?? ???? ?????? ????????3/???? ??????

?????? ??? ????? ?????(???? ???????? 3)


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

kollang said:


> yeah but Iran is not just a desert.take a look...
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/iranian-defence/183765-paradise-called-iran.html



I never said that Iran is a country covered by desert, I'm saying that Iran enjoys a unique diversity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Stop all this off-topic talk. Only that idiot thinks that KSA is not diverse while we have every single landscape, tropical beaches, 3000 km long tropical coastline (longest in the ME), hundreds of tropical islands, the beautiful Red Sea with the second biggest coral reefs in the world after the Great Barrier Reef in Australia, whole giant regions full of mountains, greenery, biggest oasis and most of them, biggest palm groves in the world, the Gulf, steppes, all kind of deserts, forests and tropical areas in Hejaz and Southern KSA, volcanic areas, hills, ancient villages, towns, regions, top modern towns, traditional ones, unique architecture, great cuisine, generous and welcoming people, Makkah and Madinah etc.

Don't feed the dumb Kazakh and Pagan troll. He lacks attention so he is constantly trying to seek them in Arab matters because his own country is ruled by fake Wannabe-Arab Mullah's which frustrates him. Also that no Arab cares about Iran only when they meddle in our affairs.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/222471-saudi-arabia-pictures-32.html






In short don't give a crap.

Probably still crying about the Arab Conquest and the mental, cultural, linguistic and religious colonization that followed before they invented their own new religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notsuperstitious

@Yzd Khalifa

Sir you are probably the only Arab poster who can provide a useful answer with some honesty. Why do you oppose majority rule in Bahrain? Is it not natural justice, the same one you seek for Syrians?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Hi there, 

Yes, KSA stands are totally different due to multiple reasons. Firstly, The Gotv't of Bahrain, by definition, is a constitutional monarchy. Secondly, Bahrain GDP (PPP) per person is a way higher than Syria. Thirdly, the Gov't has done a lot of reforms - economically, socially, and politically. Therefore, Our view on Bahrain is poles-apart from Syria. Additionally, the uprising and the civil unrest in Bahrain has been orchestrated by foriegn entities such as Hezbollah, and the revolutionary guard. As such, we can't put Bahrain in par with Syria, period. You may need to check their activities in Bahrain and see what I mean. 



The situation in Syria is totally different. Since day 1, KSA took a neutral stand as we believed that the Gov't will be taking care of it. However, things had turned extermely ugly in Syria, we waited for 7 months, we couldn't take it anymore. Sorry, I can't accept the fact that Assad is butchering the Syrian people along with Iran and its proxies, KSA won't remain silent forever, and that's why we took the lead in Syria. 


notsuperstitious said:


> @Yzd Khalifa
> 
> Sir you are probably the only Arab poster who can provide a useful answer with some honesty. Why do you oppose majority rule in Bahrain? Is it not natural justice, the same one you seek for Syrians?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@notsuperstitious 

Additionally, Bahrain is a member of the Gulf Cooperation Council, the GCC itself had a hard time dealing with Iran since day 1 from the creation of the republic of Iran. The PAS interference in Bahrain is a %100 legitimate for the purpose of restoring law and order.

I wish all the best to the Bahrainis both the Sunnis and the Shias. The Shias make %54 out of the population, they deserve to have equal right as the Sunnis. Thankfully, we've got many of them taking official posts within the Gov't - at all ranks including high ranks like Ministers -

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notsuperstitious

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Yes, KSA stands are totally different due to multiple reasons. Firstly, The Gotv't of Bahrain, by definition, is a constitutional monarchy. Secondly, Bahrain GDP (PPP) per person is a way higher than Syria. Thirdly, the Gov't has done a lot of reforms - economically, socially, and politically. Therefore, Our view on Bahrain is poles-apart from Syria. Additionally, the uprising and the civil unrest in Bahrain has been orchestrated by foriegn entities such as Hezbollah, and the revolutionary guard. As such, we can't put Bahrain in par with Syria, period. You may need to check their activities in Bahrain and see what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> The situation in Syria is totally different. Since day 1, KSA took a neutral stand as we believed that the Gov't will be taking care of it. However, things had turned extermely ugly in Syria, we waited for 7 months, we couldn't take it anymore. Sorry, I can't accept the fact that Assad is butchering the Syrian people along with Iran and its proxies, KSA won't remain silent forever, and that's why we took the lead in Syria.



I'm obviously not satisfied with that answer as I fail to see how a low GDP or a foreign involvement diminish the majority's desire for self rule. But I do not wish to get into a debate with you as I was only asking out of curiosity and do not have strong views.

Thanks for your answer.



Yzd Khalifa said:


> @notsuperstitious
> 
> Additionally, Bahrain is a member of the Gulf Cooperation Council, the GCC itself had a hard time dealing with Iran since day 1 from the creation of the republic of Iran. The PAS interference in Bahrain is a %100 legitimate for the purpose of restoring law and order.



I wasn't taking of the politics involved, only the PRINCIPLE. Anyways thanks for your answer. I do not doubt your desire to see justice for all, that much I have deduced from your posts.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@notsuperstitious 

Well, I intentionally pointed out the GDP, the point that I was trying to make is that the Bahraini living standards are high, which makes many of them satisfied at the end of the day.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Here is what I don't understand folks, if those freedom seekers are asking for democracy then why would they assault Expats in Bahrain? 


Innocent Pakistanis beaten up by bahraini shitties protestors.flv - YouTube

Shia in bahrain killing a pakistani security personal and burning his petrol vehicle. - YouTube

Pakistan labour worker beaten up by the PROTESTOR&#39;S IN BAHRAIN. - YouTube

His tongue was cut off by " peaceful " protesters. 
&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

they should learn some lessons from Syrian freedom seekers^^^


----------



## Al Bhatti

July 15, 2013

Bahraini MP&#8217;s home firebombed

The prime minister has ordered security forces to find the attackers

Assailants attacked the home of a Bahraini member of parliament with petrol bombs on Monday, the state news agency BNA said, the latest in a series of assaults on public officials and security personnel in the kingdom.

No one was hurt in the dawn attack on the home of Abbas Eisa Al Madi, chairman of parliament&#8217;s Services Committee. Pictures published by BNA showed fire damage to the main gate and a garage door.

The island has been buffeted by political turmoil since 2011, when opposition protesters took to the streets calling for democratic reforms and more say in government.

Although authorities have largely quelled the revolt, small-scale clashes and protests erupt almost daily in the kingdom.

National reconciliation talks between the government and opposition parties have made little progress since they began in February.

Instead, residents point to an increase in the use of homemade bombs, including fire bombs, in recent months against security forces and sometimes public officials.

Earlier this month, a homemade bomb killed one policeman in Sitra, a town near the capital Manama.

Last Saturday, a homemade bomb injured four policemen in the village of Janabiya, in northwestern Bahrain.

Prime Minister Sheikh Khalifa bin Salman Al Khalifa condemned Monday&#8217;s attack on Madi&#8217;s house and ordered security forces to find the attackers, BNA said.

&#8220;Vandalism has never been a path to reform and terrorism and suppression of the opposite opinion has never been a path to democracy,&#8221; he said.

http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/bahrain/bahraini-mp-s-home-firebombed-1.1209478



----------------------------



July 16, 2013

Suspects in arson attack on Bahrain official&#8217;s home arrested

Attack on lawmaker&#8217;s home in Bahrain condemned

Three people suspected of attacking the home of a Bahraini lawmaker with petrol bombs have been arrested, the police said.

No one was hurt in the Monday dawn attack on the home of Abbas Eisa Al Madhi, the chairman of parliament&#8217;s Services Committee, in the coastal village of Dair in Muharraq, the country&#8217;s second largest island.

However, a car stationed near the house and the main gate and the garage door were damaged in the 4:15am assault, the latest on public figures and security personnel in the kingdom rocked by months of unrest.

&#8220;We are looking for the other suspects involved in the attack,&#8221; the head of the Muharraq police said.

Prime Minister Prince Khalifa Bin Salman Al Khalifa said the attack was &#8220;an assault on democracy.&#8221;

&#8220;It reveals the ugly face of those who make false claims for democracy while they use violence and terror to suppress all voices opposed to them,&#8221; Prince Khalifa said, quoted by Bahrain News Agency (BNA). &#8220;The government utterly condemns the attack and will apply the law against its perpetrators. Violence is rejected at the popular and official levels, particularly that targeting the members of the constitutional institutions amounts to targeting the state and this cannot tolerated,&#8221; he said.

Acts of sabotage cannot lead to reforms while terror and violence do not take to democracy, he said.

The lower chamber of the bicameral parliament and the Shura Council, the upper chamber, condemned the attack and expressed solidarity with Al Madhi.

Suspects in arson attack on Bahrain official



----------------------------



July 17, 2013







The company entrance set on fire

Bahrain office set ablaze in arson attack

Police pledge full investigation to arrest assailants

A group of people set a company office ablaze and exploded two gas cylinders inside it, Bahrain police said on Wednesday.

&#8220;The police were informed at 3.14am about the incident and an investigation team was dispatched to the company premises in the Budaya area,&#8221; the interior ministry said on its Twitter account. &#8220;Most of the company offices were damaged in the arson attack. The police have launched an investigation to identify the terrorists and bring them to justice,&#8221; the ministry said.

The attack west of the capital Manama was the latest in a recent series of assaults on public figures and security personnel in the kingdom rocked by months of unrest and marked by deep divergences over the merit and purpose of the events that occurred in February and March 2011.

On Monday, there was a petrol bomb attack on the home of MP Abbas Eisa Al Madhi, the chairman of parliament&#8217;s Services Committee, in the coastal village of Dair in Muharraq, the country&#8217;s second largest island.

No was hurt in the 4.15am assault, but a car stationed near the house and the main gate and the garage door were damaged.

The police said that three people suspected of the attack with petrol bombs have been arrested.

The parliament has condemned the attack while the government said that it was an assault on democracy.

Bahrain office set ablaze in arson attack | GulfNews.com



----------------------------



July 18, 2013








The car used in the explosion at a mosque parking area








The car used in the explosion at a mosque parking area



Bahrain rattled by bombing near royal palaces

Explosion at Shaikh Eisa Bin Salman Mosque in Riffa prompts widespread condemnation

A booby-trapped car which exploded in a mosque parking area near the royal residences has rattled Bahrain, prompting widespread condemnation.

&#8220;The explosion occurred on Wednesday evening at 8.20 while there were people praying at the mosque in Riffa,&#8221; the interior ministry said in a statement. &#8220;The security authorities rushed to the scene as soon as the case was reported. The investigation will continue to identify the suspects and bring them to justice,&#8221; the ministry said, quoting the Director-General of the Southern Governorate Police.

The bombing at the Shaikh Eisa Bin Salman Mosque in Riffa, 15 kilometres south of the capital Manama, was promptly condemned.

King Hamad Bin Eisa Al Khalifa directed the security services to take the necessary measures to enforce the law towards those who perpetrated the act of terror targeting innocent people performing their Taraweeh (Ramadan evening) prayers, the Bahrain News Agency (BNA) reported.

The monarch also called for the full application of the law against those who incited, participated and assisted in the acts during Ramadan, the official news agency added.

Such acts are alien to the values and morals of the people of Bahrain, who have had enough of them, the king said.

No one was injured in the attack.

Prime Minister Prince Khalifa Bin Salman Al Khalifa said that the bombing was &#8220;an ugly and despicable terrorist act that targeted a house of God and its worshippers in a cheap attempt to drag the country into a sectarian and doctrinal situation that is religiously unacceptable and officially and popularly condemnable.&#8221;

&#8220;Such attempts that are considered a dangerous escalation in the acts of terror will not succeed to defeat the determination of the people and the resolve of the government keen on resisting them,&#8221; Prince Khalifa was quoted as saying by the BNA. &#8220;The higher interests of the nation require a high sense of patriotic responsibility and acts in order to confront those who attempt to undermine relations between the people of Bahrain.&#8221;

Crown Prince Salman Bin Hamad Al Khalifa said that all people should speak out against violence and terror.

&#8220;The community leaders who lapse into silence should assume their responsibilities,&#8221; he said. &#8220;We are not at all pleased with the leaders who incite violence and are not serious about reaching an accord. Those who are genuinely sincere about a consensus should condemn and ban violence,&#8221; he said.

Al Wefaq, the largest opposition society, condemned the bombing, saying that it was a dangerous development &#8220;alien to the character of the Bahraini people.&#8221;

&#8220;We stand against any acts or plans of violence and such an act is against the peaceful nature of the Bahraini society,&#8221; Al Wefaq said.

Parliament Speaker Khalifa Al Dahrani said that the explosion was &#8220;a dangerous sectarian act to undermine security and national unity&#8221;.

Several religious scholars joined the chorus of condemnation and warned of the dangerous consequences of the bombing.

The car blast concluded a day of acts of violence in Bahrain that started with a company being set ablaze in the Budaya area, west of Manama, at 3.14am.

The police said that cylinders were used in the arson attack.

The car blast and the arson attack were the latest in a recent series of assaults on public figures and places in the kingdom rocked by months of unrest.

On Monday assailants attempted to set on fire the home of MP Abbas Eisa Al Madhi, the chairman of parliament&#8217;s Services Committee, in the coastal village of Dair in Muharraq, the country&#8217;s second largest island.

Bahrain rattled by bombing near royal palaces | GulfNews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Takaavar

> &#8220;Vandalism has never been a path to reform and terrorism and suppression of the opposite opinion has never been a path to democracy,&#8221; he said.


^^ HAHA look who's talking, if a bunch of thugs and al qaeda members do the same thing in Syria, you support it, but when it happens it Bahrain, it's called "vandalism"?
Whahhabi hypocrisy at its best

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

Jul 15, 2013 

Bahrain policemen wounded in bombing

A home-made bomb wounded four Bahraini policemen outside a Shiite village, the kingdom's interior ministry said yesterday.

The bomb was "planted by terrorists" near Janabiyah village, west of Manama, the ministry said. It often uses the term to refer to Shiite anti-government protesters.

The device was remotely detonated, the Al Ayam newspaper cited a security official as saying.

Police said that security forces arrested "one terrorist" who had been involved in preparing the bomb that exploded late on Saturday.

Other culprits had been identified and would be arrested.

Earlier this month, a policeman was killed and two others wounded in what security officials said was a terrorist bombing outside a police station in the Shiite village of Sitra, south of the capital.

Shiite-led demonstrators have kept up anti government protests despite a 2011 crackdown, sparking repeated clashes with security forces.

In mid-February, a police officer was killed by a petrol bomb during clashes with protesters, after a teenager was shot dead during a demonstration marking the second anniversary of the launch of the protests.

Bahrain's Shiite-led opposition yesterday criticised the Sunni-ruled government for warning people against joining protests that are planned for next month and named after Egypt's Tamarod rebellion movement.

"The people have the right to protest peacefully" on August 14 to mark the 42nd anniversary of British forces pulling out of the Arabian Gulf kingdom, said the Al Wefaq movement.

Al Wefaq urged the authorities not to use the demonstrations as a pretext to crackdown on the opposition and launch widespread arrests.

"This will not solve the political crisis. The solution is in satisfying the people's aspirations for liberty, social justice and democracy," said the Shiite movement.

Bahrain's interior ministry warned anyone against taking part in "illegal demonstrations and activities that endanger security".

It referred to calls for demonstrations to be held on August 14 under the slogan "Bahrain Tamarod", which means rebellion in Arabic.

The interior ministry warned security forces would "deal with any attempt to disturb security and stability".

At least 80 people have been killed in Bahrain since the protests erupted in 2011, according to the International Federation for Human Rights.

Bahrain policemen wounded in bombing - The National

------------------------------------------

Jul 22, 2013 

Bahrain holds 3 over mosque bomb

Three suspects linked to a car bomb that exploded outside a Sunni mosque south of the capital Manama have been arrested, the Bahraini government said yesterday.

Three people suspected of involvement in the terrorist act that took place near Sheikh Isa bin Salman mosque in Rifaa have been arrested," the interior ministry said.

The royal court is situated in the same area where the bomb, made from a gas cylinder, exploded late on Wednesday without causing casualties.

The ministry said the suspects had been referred to the public prosecution.

It did not say when the arrests had been made. The bomb attack drew condemnation from the authorities in the Sunni-ruled Gulf kingdom, as well as from the Shiite-led opposition.

Al Wefaq, the opposition formation, said it rejected the use of violence to resolve Bahrain's political crisis, which hit a deadlock after security forces crushed month-long demonstrations in March 2011. The authorities have made arrests since the explosion and beefed up security on roads leading to villages around Manama that are populated by the country's Shiite majority.

Also yesterday, the home of a member of parliament was attacked with petrol bombs for the second time in a week.

The attack on the home of Abbas Isa Al Madi, chairman of parliament's services committee, follows one on July 15 in which was no one was hurt. Severe fire damage to walls surrounding the house was recorded.

Protests remain frequent in Shiite villages despite the 2011 crackdown. Several people were wounded on Friday, including a policeman "shot with a home-made gun," in clashes between security forces and anti-regime protesters.

The interior ministry banned a rally that had been planned by the opposition for Friday afternoon.

National reconciliation talks between the government and opposition parties have made little progress since they began in February. Instead, residents point to an increase in the use of homemade bombs, including fire bombs, in recent months against security forces and sometimes public officials.


Bahrain holds 3 over mosque bomb - The National

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MooshMoosh

I don't understand why the police are still confronting the riots with those useless vehicles.

********.com - Protestors attack police with petrol bombs in Bahrain (comments)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

more you don't care about citizens rights, less it will be calm.
this is something governments never learn 

sad that some people because they hate Iranians, are happy with the suffer of Bahrainis
and these people pray Allah... i can imagine how dirty it is to pray Allah when you are happy people are treated badly

we do ramadan, we mistreat our women, and we act savages
what became Islam 
and what became our region all the world watching us thinking how stupid we are

strangely some people ask caliphate .. based on what? mistreating women?
what a great project

what a great insult towards our prophet that thinking he wanted we hate each other
thinking we needed to mistreat our women
thinking we do ramadan but when we don't care keep morality, humanity, charity

(my bad mood day )


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

MooshMoosh said:


> I don't understand why the police are still confronting the riots with those useless vehicles.
> 
> ********.com - Protestors attack police with petrol bombs in Bahrain (comments)



And they cry out loud when the authorities try to protect itself.


----------



## al-Hasani

A great video and a little reminder to some of the wannabe Arabs from outside the Arab and Muslim world belonging to a certain personal cult.

&#x202b;


----------



## Doritos11

terrorist music

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Doritos11 said:


> terrorist music





No it is not and it is not "music" but anasheed. 

Whatever Bahrain is safe and will always be part of the Arab world and it continues to be a member state of the GCC. Unlike what some Ajamis and Majoos dream about and their stooges who are our enemies and at war with us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

*The Story of Bahrain
​*
*It is a story NOT of a democracy: but of a dictatorship that is headed by a ruling dynasty installed by the British colonial powers and then supported and sponsored by the US, the inheritor in the Middle East of British and French colonialism. The King has NOT been pressured or criticized, and there were NO calls for his dismissal or resignation. Obama and his secretary of state did NOT call on the King to step down. They NEVER said that the King has to go. Western government did NOT call on the Bahraini tyrant to heed the calls of his people. Unlike Syria, Bahrain is  we are told  complicated. Complicated is a word that is often invoked by Western governments and Western human rights organizations when they wish to cover up occupation, repression, and massacres by allies and clients of the West.

But the people of Bahrain were NEVER passive. They have a history of courageous opposition to the House of Khalifah. People of Bahrain were at the forefront of political activism and they produced diverse political movements over the decades: Arab nationalist and leftist causes were popular, and labor unionism had an exemplary history.

But Bahrain hosts the Fifth Fleet, which immediately gives Bahrains ranking in the politically bogus classification of Freedom House an elevated status. If Bahrain were to host another US fleet, or if it were to open a big base for US forces, like Qatar did, then Bahrain would have been declared a Free country. If Jeffrey Feltman famously declared back in 2011 that Egypt was not Tunisia, in order to reassure Zionists that Hosni Mubarak was safe and sound, then Bahrain is NOT Syria for sure.

The people of Bahrain have NO friends in the West or in any other country. There is no organization that calls itself Friends of Bahrain. That is not a sexy cause. The people of Bahrain have no friends at all, not even in the Arab world. The majority of the people in Bahrain are NOT Sunnis, which automatically places them in the enemy camp according to standards of the West and dominant Saudi-Qatari leadership of the Arab counter-revolution. The hundreds of thousands of people of Bahrain do NOT amount to a revolution in the language of Western media. They are NOT a people. This is a movement that just can NOT be called an uprising. They have to be referred to as Shia to implicate them with ties to the Iranian mullahs. This makes it easier for Western readers to understand.

There were NO panels, workshops, and conferences devoted to Bahrain. Western academics did NOT offer long articles about how to best arm and supply the Bahraini protesters. There were NO arms lists provided to Western governments, and Western foreign ministers did NOT feign concern and compassion about the people of Bahrain. There were NO debates held in Western media and on college campuses on how to best serve the people of Bahrain.

Western media did NOT strive to smuggle correspondents into Bahrain, and the few articles on Bahrain did NOT carry disclaimers about how the Bahraini tyrant did NOT allow journalists to freely roam the country to report on its affairs. Western correspondents based in Beirut did NOT obtain names of dissidents and activists in Bahrain to Skype with and to form the basis of long reports about the bravery and righteousness of a mass political movement. NEITHER Qatar NOR Saudi Arabia funded the Bahraini Observatory for Human Rights to provide the Western media with daily reports about the repression and brutality of the regime.

Western media do NOT report about the blatant sectarian propaganda, schemes and policies of the King of Bahrain. Instead, the mere sectarian affiliation of the majority of the Bahraini population is used as evidence of sectarian culpability and machinations. The Saudi military intervention in Bahrain is NOT categorized as the foreign intervention that bothers Western governments and media in Syria, but only when on the side of the regime. The bogus Western media narrative of Arab uprising would NOT refrain from including the Saudi sectarian-military intervention in Bahrain in the democracy tale in which Lawrences of Arabia get  yet again  the full credit, while supplying tyrants with advanced weaponry.

The people of Bahrain were NOT told to pursue the military option with the regime and Hillary Clinton did NOT call on them to preserve their arms. On the contrary, the people of Bahrain were ordered to refrain from peaceful protests and to treat kindly the armed goons of the regime. They would NOT get fawningly favorable coverage if they were to emulate the methods of the heroes of Western governments in Syria (car bombs, indiscriminate shelling, sectarian kidnappings, butchery, and sectarian cleansing). The people of Bahrain were NOT told to hope for change: They were told that they are lucky because the tyrant has a son who is so nice and loving, and that he can do business with the US for years to come.

The story of Bahrain is NOT told in Arab or Western media. The people of Bahrain do NOT exist, and their protests NEVER happened, and their uprising does NOT belong to the list of Arab uprisings. Why can NOT the people of Bahrain go away, to another island for example? They are posing a threat to the ruling dynasty and to Western interests.*

The Story of Bahrain | Al Akhbar English

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MooshMoosh

Yzd Khalifa said:


> And they cry out loud when the authorities try to protect itself.



Why isn't Bahrain police using any anti riot vehicles since those puppet of Iranian protesters using molotives and stones etc to destroy vehicles easily? Shouldn't the Peninsula Shield Force send them some? They should use this





Or order TOMA vehicles in Turkey and use water cannons on those people?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@MooshMoosh 

No clue :/. All I know is that Bahrain imports vehicles fom Turkey, so I guess it shouldn't be hard for them to get what they need.

Would love to see real tanks in action though


----------



## fallstuff

The free bahrain protestors need a friend of bahrain kind a deal. Perhaps only then democracy will start to sprout backed by JDAM.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Bahrain king endorses &#8216;anti-terror&#8217; powers*

DUBAI &#8212; Bahrain&#8217;s King Hamad ordered the government on Monday to implement a parliamentary call for tough measures against what the authorities are calling an upsurge in &#8220;terrorism&#8221; linked to Shiite-led protests.

The monarch forwarded to the government recommendations adopted on Sunday by parliament, ordering their &#8220;quick implementation&#8221;, the official BNA news agency said.

The loyalist-dominated parliament, which is boycotted by the Shiite opposition, gave authorities powers to revoke the citizenship of anyone &#8220;recognised as guilty of committing or inciting an act of terrorism&#8221;.

At an extraordinary session requested by the king during a parliamentary recess, MPs also recommended &#8220;a ban on gatherings and rallies&#8221; in the capital Manama.

It called for emergency law to be declared in the Sunni-ruled Shiite-majority Gulf kingdom if the need arose in the run-up to a major opposition demonstration called for mid-August.

MPs urged authorities to prosecute political groups that &#8220;incite and support acts of violence and terrorism&#8221;, as well as those that use media social networks to &#8220;spread false information&#8221;.

Al Ayam newspaper described the recommendations as &#8220;historic&#8221; and a reflection of a &#8220;national consensus to fight terrorism&#8221; in the kingdom.

The Shiite-led opposition on Monday described the language used in the parliamentary debate as a &#8220;declaration of war on the people, as well as open threats and insults to beliefs&#8221;.

But the opposition groups also insisted in a statement that the people&#8217;s actions remain &#8220;peaceful&#8221;, denouncing &#8220;propaganda to promote a security solution... which violates international conventions&#8221;.

The authorities say there have been a growing number of shootings and bombings targeting police stations and patrols in Shiite villages outside Manama, and they blame &#8220;terrorists&#8221; for the attacks.

They have often used the term to refer to Shiite demonstrators who have kept up pro-democracy protests despite a 2011 crackdown backed by Saudi-led Gulf troops, sparking repeated clashes with security forces.

A car bomb exploded outside a Sunni mosque, close to the royal court in Rifaa south of Manama, on July 17 without causing any casualties. There have since been three arrests.

In mid-February, a police officer was killed by a petrol bomb during clashes with protesters, after a teenager was shot dead during a demonstration marking the second anniversary of the launch of the protests.

At least 80 people have been killed in Bahrain since the protests erupted, according to the International Federation for Human Rights.

Strategically located across the Gulf from Shiite Iran, Bahrain is home to the US Navy&#8217;s Fifth Fleet and is an offshore financial and services centre for its oil-rich Gulf Arab neighbours.

The opposition insisted on the need for a &#8220;serious and meaningful dialogue&#8221; to end the country&#8217;s &#8220;constitutional crisis&#8221;.

In February, the opposition joined a national dialogue called by King Hamad and aimed at resolving the political deadlock in the kingdom.

The meetings, that were held every two weeks, have been suspended until the end of August for the summer break.

Bahrain king endorses

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

*Bahrain enacts stiff laws against 'terrorism' before opposition protests*


(CNN) -- Lawmakers in Bahrain have passed tough new laws for "terrorism acts" ahead of massive protests planned by the opposition next month.

The National Assembly, in a session Sunday, approved new penalties for those who commit or incite "terrorism," including stripping Bahrainis of citizenship.

Legislators also banned any demonstrations in the tiny kingdom's capital, Manama.

The anti-government opposition bloc has called for mass protests on August 14.



According to BNA, Bahrain's National Institution for Human Rights praised the efforts "to protect the Kingdom's gains and future generations and (face) the recent dangerous escalation that aim at pushing the country to unrest and political tension, which is contrary to the Islamic values and international norms, conventions and treaties."
 
But global human rights activists have denounced what they call appalling human rights abuses by Bahraini authorities, particularly in the past few years.

In April, Human Rights Watch said Bahraini security forces had raided homes and arbitrarily detained a number of prominent anti-government protest leaders.

Bahrain is an ally of the United States and home to the 5th Fleet, a large U.S. naval presence in the Persian Gulf.

Tensions in the kingdom remain high following the 2011 uprising, in which the majority Shiite population protested against the ruling Sunni minority.

The protests were spurred by uprisings in Tunisia and Egypt.

But the demonstrations failed to gain the traction of other Arab Spring uprisings after a crackdown by authorities in the island state, backed by troops from nearby Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates under the banner of the Gulf Cooperation Council.



Bahrain enacts new laws against 'terrorism' before opposition protests - CNN.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

Aug 5, 2013 

Bahrain car bomb condemned

UAE Foreign Minister Sheikh Abdullah bin Zayed Al Nahyan yesterday strongly condemned a car bomb blast near a major motorway in Bahrain, the latest incident in a wave of unrest on the island.

A car rigged with gas cylinders exploded Saturday evening outside a public park "frequented by families and children" on Budaiya road, Bahrain's interior ministry said in a statement posted on its website. The blast took place around Iftar time and no injuries were reported, the statement said.

Sheikh Abdullah said "the UAE condemns this criminal and terrorist act which aims to destabilise the security and stability of the Kingdom of Bahrain," according to a statement reported by WAM. He added, "the UAE supports the Bahrainis in all measures being taken against these terrorist acts."

Bahrain has been rocked by ongoing protests since a Shiite-led uprising demanding greater political participation brought thousands to the streets in 2011.

The largest opposition party Al Wefaq condemned Saturday's attack, which is one of several recent bombings in and around the capital. Most recently, a car bomb exploded on July 17 outside a Sunni mosque in the neighbourhood of Riffa; there were no injuries reported.

"The Wefaq policy is based on peaceful methods," Al Wefaq official Khalil Al Marzouk said.

The incident comes just days after Bahrain's King Hamad bin Isa Al Khalifa approved parliamentary proposals to toughen penalties for alleged terrorist acts, including bombing incidents.

The new measures, issued by King Hamad in two decrees on July 31, raise the minimum penalties for bombings or attempted bombings and authorise the state to withdraw citizenship from anyone convicted of terrorist activity.

Also yesterday, the ministry of communications vowed to block access to websites linked to terror organisations as well as social media sites "that encourage acts of terrorism," according to BNA.

Meanwhile activists have reported a wave of arrests in recent days, including a prominent liberal blogger, Mohammed Hassan, and a photographer, Hussein Hubail.

In a bid to end ongoing political tension, Bahrain began a national dialogue between its major political blocs in February. But the discussions have moved slowly and delegates have yet to agree on an agenda for talks.

The National Unity Gathering, a predominantly Sunni political bloc and member of the talks yesterday warned that the ongoing turbulence could hurt the dialogue.

The bombing "confirms that they [the bombers] are not interested to reach an agreement through national dialogue," the statement says, adding that the group "demands security services to first and foremost arrest suspects as fast as possible".

No suspects in Saturday's bombing have yet been named, but Bahrain's interior ministry said it had begun an investigation.

Bahrain's justice minister Sheikh Khalid bin Ali Al Khalifa said yesterday his country's "war to restore security" would take place within the law and would proceed "without targeting anybody specifically," BNA reported.

Bahrain car bomb condemned - The National

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

This kind of terror must be rooted out for the sake of the mankind.


----------



## haman10

this terrorist act is a little too suspecious brothers, toooo suspecious
who are carrying out this acts?
what is their goal?
distracting people from protests? or just another act of terror to divide sunni and shia from eachother?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ag3nt47

These bombings were probably just made by homegrown Shiite Extremists , not help with Iran. On the Facebook page of the Al-Ashtar brigades, the group which claimed responsibility for the bombing the police, you can see pictures of kataib hezbollah (Iraqi Shiite Militia) .


----------



## haman10

ag3nt47 said:


> These bombings were probably just made by homegrown Shiite Extremists , not help with Iran. On the Facebook page of the Al-Ashtar brigades, the group which claimed responsibility for the bombing the police, you can see pictures of kataib hezbollah (Iraqi Shiite Militia) .


brother i have no idea of the group u r talking about BUT;
extremisim is condemn in any shape and form 
even if its shia extremisim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

August 11, 2013

Bahrain deports US teacher over radical links

The ministry said she also wrote for the Bahrain Centre for Human Rights

Bahrain says it has deported a US citizen teaching there over her radical writings on Twitter and websites.

A statement on Saturday from the Ministry of State for Communications said the teacher published articles about Bahrain that were deemed to incite hatred against the government and members of the royal family.

The ministry said the woman, whom it did not identify, also violated the terms of her work permit by working illegally as an unaccredited journalist.

The ministry said she also wrote for the Bahrain Centre for Human Rights. 

Bahrain deports US teacher over

-----------------------------

August 11, 2013







A picture posted on Twitter by Minister Shaikh Fawaz Bin Mohammad Al Khalifa shows the teachers bedroom with the yellow flag of Hezbollah.



Bahrain deports US teacher for working as unaccredited journalist

Minister charges teacher with inciting sectarianism and writing anti-Bahrain articles

Manama has deported a US citizen over her anti-Bahrain articles and publishing articles on media sites linked with Hezbollah, the militant group in Lebanon.

The Ministry of State for Communications charged that the US woman that it did not name incited sectarianism in the country where she was working as a teacher in a nursery school in the posh area of Riffa, south of the capital Manama.

Reports named the woman as Erin Kilbride and referred to her as the co-editor of Yemen and Gulf States pages of a website. She was described as a researcher and teacher currently based in Bahrain who has lived and travelled through the Middle East.

She reportedly holds a bachelors degree in Women and Gender Studies and Arabic Language from Georgetown University.

In a social network for business, Kilbride introduced herself as a research assistant in a think tank. She said that she tracks foreign and domestic security developments, amalgamating key events to create timelines for the Armed Conflict Database, and that she manages and updates the Yemen, Lebanon, Israel/Palestine, Sahel, and International Terrorism sections of the Armed Conflict Database.

The Ministry of State for Communications said that its investigation team probing the suspicious activities of the US citizen on the internet found out that she had broken the Bahraini labour and immigration laws by working as an unaccredited journalist.

In compliance with the law and in coordination with the other concerned ministries, her visa was cancelled and she was deported from the country, the ministry said in a statement.

Shaikh Fawaz Bin Mohammad Al Khalifa, the minister, on his Twitter account thanked the investigation team for their efforts and posted a picture of the teachers bedroom showing the yellow flag of Hezbollah. The minister said that the US citizen wrote articles for a banned Bahraini organisation and for a Lebanese publication.

Bahrain in May banned all contacts and communication with the Lebanese group, saying that it was a terrorist organisation.

Bahrain deports US teacher for working as

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Probably an Iranian-American Pagan witch. Why would she otherwise have the flag of HizbAlShaitan hanging? Good riddance. 

&#x202b;

&#x202b;

&#x202b;

&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

al-Hasani said:


> Probably an Iranian-American Pagan witch. Why would she otherwise have the flag of HizbAlShaitan hanging? Good riddance.



wtf? why the fuc* u always insult iranians in your posts? what the hell? hah?
im in hezbollah !!!
all real muslims (unlike u beacause muslims are not racist) are in hezbollah cause its hezb of god.
and if u say hezbolsheytan it means that .....

u r one of these guys:


----------



## al-Hasani

haman10 said:


> wtf? why the fuc* u always insult iranians in your posts? what the hell? hah?
> im in hezbollah !!!
> all real muslims (unlike u beacause muslims are not racist) are in hezbollah cause its hezb of god.
> and if u say hezbolsheytan it means that .....
> 
> u r one of these guys:



Don't medlde in Arab and Muslim affairs. You are a Pagan and Ajami. You have no business in the great and ancient Arab world nor have you ever had that. Bahrain is none of your business nor any other Arab country or land. We will crush you again if you try anything.

Worry about your ancestral homeland in Kazakhstan/Central Asian Steppe if you are Farsi (persian). You are probably an Persianized Azeri Turk anyway.

That picture is fake.

Nice try and nice photoshop.

Now go back to worshipping your FAKE wannabe Arab Iranian Mullah Pagans.

I don't have any tolerance for HizbALShaitan supporters, individuals who are in bed with your FAKE wannabe Arab Iranian Pagan Mullah's, their stooges who meddle in the Arab world negatively and their sheep who constantly meddle in our INTERNAL business whether Muslim or Arab. None of your business. Get that into your empty head once and for all.

The Arab world or Muslim world has nothing to do with your likes, country or fellow sect members. Never had and never will. As much as Namibia has. Do you and other sheep get the point by now?

I have seen your posts before hence my harsh tone besides what I stated above. Go worship your fake wannabe Arab Iranian Mullah Pagans and go make pilgrimage somewhere in Qom or Mashhad (ironically two cities founded by Arabs) and don't attach yourself to our world because we have nothing in common with your likes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

al-Hasani said:


> Don't medlde in Arab and Muslim affairs. You are a Pagan and Ajami. You have no business in the great and ancient Arab world nor have you ever had that. Bahrain is none of your business nor any other Arab country or land. We will crush you again if you try anything.
> 
> Worry about your ancestral homeland in Kazakhstan/Central Asian Steppe if you are Farsi (persian). You are probably an Persianized Azeri Turk anyway.
> 
> That picture is fake.
> 
> Nice try and nice photoshop.
> 
> Now go back to worshipping your FAKE wannabe Arab Iranian Mullah Pagans.
> 
> I don't have any tolerance for HizbALShaitan supporters, individuals who are in bed with your FAKE wannabe Arab Iranian Pagan Mullah's, their stooges who meddle in the Arab world negatively and their sheep who constantly meddle in our INTERNAL business whether Muslim or Arab. None of your business. Get that into your empty head once and for all.
> 
> The Arab world or Muslim world has nothing to do with your likes, country or fellow sect members. Never had and never will. As much as Namibia has. Do you and other sheep get the point by now?
> 
> I have seen your posts before hence my harsh tone besides what I stated above. Go worship your fake wannabe Arab Iranian Mullah Pagans and go make pilgrimage somewhere in Qom or Mashhad (ironically two cities founded by Arabs) and don't attach yourself to our world because we have nothing in common with your likes.



u r right im so stupid and so fuc*ed up that i get into discussion with idiots like u
i wont answer your insults cause i dont want to lower my self to your level of shitness
but god knows that i can respond u in a matter that u will remove your name in this froum
and come back with another one because of shame


----------



## al-Hasani

haman10 said:


> u r right im so stupid and so fuc*ed up that i get into discussion with idiots like u
> i wont answer your insults cause i dont want to lower my self to your level of shitness
> but god knows that i can respond u in a matter that u will remove your name in this froum
> and come back with another one because of shame



Yes, sure you can. Now go back worrying about your own issues and don't stick your dirty nose into OUR Arab and Muslim matters. Worry about your ancestral homeland in Kazakhstan/Central Asian Steppe or neighboring countries such as Turkmenistan or Afghanistan.

Or better follow your Fake Wannabe Arab Iranian Mullah Pagans and don't attach yourself to us since we have nothing to do with your likes.

In short get lost.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, sure you can. Now go back worrying about your own issues and don't stick your dirty nose into OUR Arab and Muslim matters. Worry about your ancestral homeland in Kazakhstan/Central Asian Steppe or neighboring countries such as Turkmenistan or Afghanistan.
> 
> Or better follow your Fake Wannabe Arab Iranian Mullah Pagans and don't attach yourself to us since we have nothing to do with your likes.
> 
> In short get lost.


u know what u r nothing but a stupid pagant (as u say) that is so burned up because
its monarchy is NOTHING because of years of suffering from monarchs like u
but we will free "islamic republic of arabia" be sure of that
sa is nothing in science , tech ,...
actually its better to say its nothing in any thing because wheat headed monarchs like u r destroying 
its perfect culture 
irans science production is more than whole arab world and its only because stupids like u r ruling it
you r burning because u r nothing more than a puppet of israel and usa
but iran is the most influential country in ME 
U guys r not muslims , muslims do not kill other human beings, they do not insult them because of their
ethnicity , they r not racist (god knows if there is anyone in world that can be racist are iranians BUT
ITS SO FUNNY that iranian r not only not racist but r regularly abused by fags like u)
u speak about history now? well i dont want to get to that discussion BUT PLS!!!!!
SHUT IT UP FOR NOW


----------



## al-Hasani

Yes keep your fairytales to yourself Pagan and Ajami and stay in your sanctioned, poor, drug and crime infected Mullah land (Iran) and stay there. Don't stick your dirty nose in the great and ancient Arab world or Muslim matters where you don't belong and are unwanted.

Just because we conquered you culturally, religiously, linguistically then you are not part of us. Get that into your empty head.

Just because you are named Reza (from the Arabic name Ridha) it does not make you an Arab or entitled to meddle in our affairs. Nor because you write your heavily Arabic influenced language with an Arabic alphabet. Nor does saying the name Hussein (RA) make you one or give you an right to meddle in our affairs.

Nor having a Fake Wannabe Arab Iranian Mullah Pagan Supreme Leader as ruler.

Do you get that empty head or should I repeat myself once again?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

al-Hasani said:


> Yes keep your fairytales to yourself Pagan and Ajami and stay in your sanctioned, poor, drug and crime infected Mullah land (Iran) and stay there. Don't stick your dirty nose in the great and ancient Arab world or Muslim matters where you don't belong and are unwanted.
> 
> Just because we conquered you culturally, religiously, linguistically then you are not part of us. Get that into your empty head.
> 
> Just because you are named Reza (from the Arabic name Ridha) it does not make you an Arab or entitled to meddle in our affairs. Nor because you write your heavily Arabic influenced language with an Arabic alphabet. Nor does saying the name Hussein (RA) make you one or give you an right to meddle in our affairs.
> 
> Nor having a Fake Wannabe Arab Iranian Mullah Pagan Supreme Leader as ruler.
> 
> Do you get that empty head or should I repeat myself once again?



U INSULT ME MY PEOPLE MY COUNTRY MY CULTURE MY LANGUAGE MY EVERYTHING
but as i said i will not respond to them as u r as low as my sh!t
even though u have non of the above so i can insult them!!!!
u r low 
so low
so poor 
so......


----------



## al-Hasani

haman10 said:


> U INSULT ME MY PEOPLE MY COUNTRY MY CULTURE MY LANGUAGE MY EVERYTHING
> but as i said i will not respond to them as u r as low as my sh!t
> even though u have non of the above so i can insult them!!!!
> u r low
> so low
> so poor
> so......



When will you get it? You are not an Arab or Muslim but a Pagan and foreigner (Ajami) so you have no right to meddle in our INTERNAL ARAB/SEMITIC/WESTERN ASIAN/MIDDLE EASTERN (call it what you want) affairs.

No matter how much you bark here, how desperately you want to attach yourself to us then you have nothing to do with us and your likes are completely unwanted and they are eliminated which is the only solution. 

As I said focus on your ancestral homeland in Kazakhstan/Central Asian Steppe or on your actual neighbors. Your likes are not welcome in the Arab world nor have you any say whatsoever. In fact you have as big a say as a Inuit and you are as foreign to us. In short - absolutely nothing.

For the last time:

*Get lost*

Here is a little gift to you. Maybe you will keep quite although you seem as a rather "special case".

I hear that Arabic is taught everywhere in Iran and your alphabet is based on the Arabic alphabet and you have plenty of words of Arabic origin. Maybe you will understand something so you can get the point across without me repeating myself.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXareFIiuJw

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

al-Hasani said:


> When will you get it? You are not an Arab or Muslim but a Pagan and foreigner (Ajami) so you have no right to meddle in our INTERNAL ARAB/SEMITIC/WESTERN ASIAN/MIDDLE EASTERN (call it what you want) affairs.
> 
> No matter how much you bark here, how desperately you want to attach yourself to us then you have nothing to do with us and your likes are completely unwanted and they are eliminated which is the only solution.
> 
> As I said focus on your ancestral homeland in Kazakhstan/Central Asian Steppe or on your actual neighbors. Your likes are not welcome in the Arab world nor have you any say whatsoever. In fact you has as much a say as a Inuit and you are as foreign to us. In short - absolutely nothing.
> 
> For the last time:
> 
> *Get lost*
> 
> Here is a little gift to you. Maybe you will keep quite although you seem as a rather "special case".


u r low low and burnt !!!! u smell like losers !!!
our middle eastern and western asian AFFAIRS? now they r yours?
now you r derranged too!!!!!

I KNOW WHAT U R TRIYNG TO DO:
u want to make me angry so that i start insulting and racialy abusing arabs in response to
your insulting and racialy abusing words against me and my people
BUT arabs r great people they have great culture and muslims r all equal shiite=sunni
long live islam
BURN!!!!!


----------



## al-Hasani

haman10 said:


> u r low low and burnt !!!! u smell like losers !!!
> our middle eastern and western asian?
> now you r derranged too!!!!!
> 
> I KNOW WHAT U R TRIYNG TO DO:
> u want to make me angry so that i start insulting and racialy abusing arabs in response to
> your insulting and racialy abusing words against me and my people
> BUT arabs r great people they have great culture and muslims r all equal shiite=sunni
> long live islam
> BURN!!!!!



Look I don't care what your likes thing about us Arabs or other ancient Semitic people that are native to the Middle East region unlike your likes that came from Kazakhstan/Central Asian Steppe if you are a Farsi. You can love us as much as you want but the feeling is not mutual. Do you think that any Arab cares about what a conquered people by us thinks about us? You must be mad. There are nearly 400 million Arabs in the world. Why the hell should we care about a few million of your Farsi likes or whatever ethnic group you belong to in Iran? It is already certain that you are not one of the 3 million Arabs that live in Iran.

I have seen your posts on this forum, your agenda, delusions, fairytales, meddling in our ancient and beautiful Arab world, meddling in the Muslim world etc. None of which is your business.

We cannot have normal relations with your likes nor do we need you at all. Maybe besides comedians or cheap labour. Nor do we care about your internal Iranian matters.

We should have left you worshipping fire.

Besides 90% of all Muslims and Arabs have nothing to do with your version/sect of "Islam" nor your so-called Supreme Leaders and other absurdities. You have a hard time realizing that as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

al-Hasani said:


> Look I don't care what your likes thing about us Arabs or other ancient Semitic people that are native to the Middle East region unlike your likes that came from Kazakhstan/Central Asian Steppe if you are a Farsi. You can love us as much as you want but the feeling is not mutual. Do you think that any Arab cares about what a conquered people by us thinks about us? You must be mad. There are nearly 400 million Arabs in the world. Why the hell should we care about a few million of your Farsi likes or whatever ethnic group you belong to in Iran? It is already certain that you are not one of the 3 million Arabs that live in Iran.
> 
> I have seen your posts on this forum, your agenda, delusions, fairytales, meddling in our ancient and beautiful Arab world, meddling in the Muslim world etc. None of which is your business.
> 
> We cannot have normal relations with your likes nor do we need you at all. Maybe besides comedians or cheap labour. Nor do we care about your internal Iranian matters.
> 
> We should have left you worshipping fire.
> 
> Besides 90% of all Muslims and Arabs have nothing to do with your version/sect of "Islam" nor your so-called Supreme Leaders and other absurdities. You have a hard time realizing that as well.



u r not an arab!!!!! u r jewish !!!!!!
any way u r as important as a fag and i dont know why im still replying u
okey netanyaho goodnight, dream grad missiles being fired upon u by hamas!

U: 

ME:


----------



## Takaavar

*Bahrain gets tougher on citizen journalists*

*The Al Khalifa regime in Bahrain has stepped up its crackdown on citizen journalists ahead of a major opposition rally in the country, reports say.
*

On August 7, Bahraini King Hamad bin Isa Al Khalifa banned protests in the capital, Manama, ahead of the August 14 celebrations of the countrys independence from the United Kingdom.

The opposition is planning to hold a major protest on the same day. The Manama regime has warned that any protests would face the force of the law.

Sources say regime agents have confiscated computers, cameras, phones and every other electronic item that bloggers use to cover Bahraini peoples protests for the outside world.

On Saturday, US human rights activist, Erin Kilbride was deported from the tiny Persian Gulf sheikdom for posting what Bahraini authorities called radical articles on social media websites.

The US woman was using Twitter and a number of websites to publish articles on Bahrain that were deemed to incite hatred against the government and members of the royal family, Bahrain's Ministry of State for Communications said.

The Bahraini uprising began in mid-February 2011.

The Al Khalifa regime promptly launched a brutal crackdown on the peaceful protests and called in Saudi-led Arab forces from neighboring states.

Scores of people have been killed in the crackdown, and the security forces have arrested hundreds, including doctors and nurses.

The protesters say they will continue demonstrations until their demand for the establishment of a democratically elected government is met. 

PressTV - ?Bahrain gets tougher on citizen journalists?


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

The peace-loving Al-Wafaq protesters 
A.K.Hotline Films - Bahrain Alwefaq terrorist&#39;s and celebration Eid al-Fitr, 2013 - YouTube


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

al-Hasani said:


> When will you get it? You are not an Arab or Muslim but a Pagan and foreigner (Ajami) so you have no right to meddle in our INTERNAL ARAB/SEMITIC/WESTERN ASIAN/MIDDLE EASTERN (call it what you want) affairs.
> 
> No matter how much you bark here, how desperately you want to attach yourself to us then you have nothing to do with us and your likes are completely unwanted and they are eliminated which is the only solution.
> 
> As I said focus on your ancestral homeland in Kazakhstan/Central Asian Steppe or on your actual neighbors. Your likes are not welcome in the Arab world nor have you any say whatsoever. In fact you have as big a say as a Inuit and you are as foreign to us. In short - absolutely nothing.
> 
> For the last time:
> 
> Get lost
> 
> Here is a little gift to you. Maybe you will keep quite although you seem as a rather "special case".
> 
> I hear that Arabic is taught everywhere in Iran and your alphabet is based on the Arabic alphabet and you have plenty of words of Arabic origin. Maybe you will understand something so you can get the point across without me repeating myself.



Old-Persian was a consistent semi-syllabry (A semi-syllabary is a writing system that behaves partly as an alphabet and partly as a syllabary), invented independently by persians themselves. 

If Aramaic alphabet would not reach us, we would have continued our own development till reaching an alphabet. And before arabs we had our own Avestan alphabet based on Phoenician>>aramaic alphabet. We were not waiting for any arab to give us alphabet.



> Old Persian texts were written from left to right in the syllabic Old Persian cuneiform script and had *36 phonetic characters* and 8 logograms. The usage of such characters are not obligatory. The script was surprisingly not a result of evolution of the script used in the nearby civilisation of Mesopotamia. Despite the fact that Old Persian was written in cuneiform script, the script was not a direct continuation of Mesopotamian tradition and in fact, according to Schmitt, was a "deliberate creation of the sixth century BCE"
> 
> The script encodes three vowels, a, i, u, and twenty-two consonants, k, x, g, c, ç, j, t, &#952;, d, p, f, b, n, m, y, v, r, l, s, z, &#353;, and h. Old Persian contains two sets of consonants: those whose shape depends on the following vowel and those whose shape is independent of the following vowel.



You can also go back to your ancestral lands Al-Hassani (Cameroon/congo/Chad/Sudan/Ethiopia), where forfathers of proto-arab-semites origin from. 

Stop using todays (Hindu) Indo-Iranian nummeral system (which is used by the whole world as essential part of all the sciences) and by this forget largest part of modern mathematics, physics, chemistry, computer science and throw away your computer. Don't make use of any technology which is made possible by mathematics, chemistry, physics, computer science involving Indo-Iranian 0 as placeholder and the positional nummeral system (10 base decimal system).

Then you're free to drive your horses, donkeys, camels and to read and eat your arabic alphabet. And when u get bored, visit your ancestor relatives in Cameroon/Chad/Congo/Sudan/ethiopia.


----------



## Takaavar

Brothers don't reply this guy al-Hasani. I had a lot of discussions with him/her and realized talking to a wall is better than what I did. Anyway his/her username has become pink now, so no need to be worried about her/him.


----------



## Takaavar

*Bahraini regime to &#8216;forcefully confront&#8217; planned protests*
Tue Aug 13, 2013 7:33AM GMT

*Bahrain&#8217;s Prime Minister Sheikh Khalifa bin Salman Al Khalifa warns that the Bahraini regime would &#8220;forcefully confront&#8221; the anti-government demonstrations that have been planned for later this week. *

The Bahraini prime minister issued the warning on Monday, saying that the anti-regime protesters would be punished if they go ahead with their plans, Bahraini&#8217;s official BNA reported.

&#8220;The government will forcefully confront the suspicious calls to violate law and order and those who stand behind them through decisive measures,&#8221; he said.

&#8220;It will punish [those] who stand behind them in line with the recommendations of the Bahrain National Council (parliament), which represents the will of the people of Bahrain,&#8221; he added.

The warning came in reaction to a plan by the opposition to hold a major demonstration on August 14, when the country will hold celebrations of independence from the UK.

On August 7, Bahraini King Hamad bin Isa Al Khalifa banned protests in the capital, Manama, ahead of Wednesday&#8217;s celebrations. Bahrain&#8217;s loyalist-dominated parliament has also approved a bill banning all protests in Manama.

The uprising in Bahrain began in mid-February 2011.

The Al Khalifa regime launched a brutal crackdown on the peaceful protests and called in Saudi-led Arab forces from neighboring states.

Meanwhile, Bahrain&#8217;s main opposition group, al-Wefaq, said last week that more than 200 people, including a woman and 19 children, were detained during the regime crackdown on protesters in July. 

Source: PressTV - Bahraini regime to ?forcefully confront? planned protests


----------



## Al Bhatti

August 10, 2013

Bahrain PM issues warning ahead of protests

Country being targeted in order to destabilise the Gulf, he says

Bahrain&#8217;s prime minister accused anti-government protesters of seeking to foment chaos and topple the government on Saturday, days before planned pro-democracy protests in the kingdom where unrest has persisted since early 2011.

Protesters inspired by the &#8220;Tamarod&#8221; (rebel) protests in Egypt last month have called for rallies on Wednesday, at a time of escalating clashes between the police and pro-opposition demonstrators.

&#8220;Everybody has become aware that the truth behind what&#8217;s happening is not demands for a better life, but rather to change the regime and drag the country to chaos and ruin,&#8221; the official Bahrain News Agency quoted veteran prime minister Shaikh Khalifa Bin Salman Al Khalifa as saying on Saturday.

The opposition, mostly made up of members of the majority Shiite community, demands the Sunni Al Khalifa ruling family introduce democracy in Bahrain, a close US ally.

On August 1, the government toughened the country&#8217;s anti-terrorism laws, including imposing longer prison terms and stripping perpetrators of Bahraini nationality, which human rights groups said could lead to a crackdown on protesters.

The new laws ban demonstrating in the capital, Manama, without permission from the security services and mandate jail for anyone who carries anything resembling explosives or firecrackers in a public place.

Shaikh Khalifa, speaking during an official visit to Muharraq Province, said Bahrain was being targeted in order to destabilise the Gulf, a possible reference to Iran, which Manama has accused of instigating the protests. Tehran has denied the accusations.

&#8220;The focus now is on Bahrain because it is the entrance to other countries in our region, and it is our duty to foil all these desperate attempts,&#8221; he said.

Bahrain PM issues warning ahead of protests | GulfNews.com


----------



## Takaavar

Sh!t. We should free our Shia brothers from these worthless Wahhabi-backed dictators. When Syria get rid of the terrorsits, the Shia axis Iran-Iraq-Syria-Lebanon should topple this regime as a punishment of Wahhabis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Takaavar said:


> Sh!t. We should free our Shia brothers from these worthless Wahhabi-backed dictators. When Syria get rid of the terrorsits, the Shia axis Iran-Iraq-Syria-Lebanon should topple this regime as a punishment of Wahhabis.



It is a mission impossible to you guys, trust me. Unless you want to dig your own graves then be our guests.


----------



## Takaavar

Yzd Khalifa said:


> It is a mission impossible to you guys, trust me. Unless you want to dig your own graves then be our guests.



LOL OK, let's change the mission: re-annexing Bahrain to Iran


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Takaavar said:


> LOL OK, let's change the mission: re-annexing Bahrain to Iran



Well, 

I don't think Iran is insane to such an extent tbqh.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*A second Jordanian Darak battalion have arrived in Bahrain to help the country fighting terrorism:*





????? : ??? ?????? : ????? ??? ????? ????? ??? ???????

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *A second Jordanian Darak battalion have arrived in Bahrain to help the country causing terrorism:*



I corrected it for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *A second Jordanian Darak battalion have arrived in Bahrain to help the country fighting terrorism:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ????? : ??? ?????? : ????? ??? ????? ????? ??? ???????



 a good move, something very usual IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

August 13, 2013

Bahrain summons Lebanese charge d&#8217;affaires

Manama decries press conference in Lebanon calling for civil disobedience in the kingdom

Bahrain&#8217;s foreign ministry has summoned the acting Lebanese charge d&#8217;affaires in Manama to protest against the holding of a press conference in Lebanon calling for civil disobedience in the Gulf kingdom.

Foreign Ministry Undersecretary Abdullah Abdul Lateef told Ebrahim Assaf that Bahrain was keen on the principle of non-interference in the domestic affairs of other countries, Bahrain News Agency (BNA) reported on Tuesday.

&#8220;Bahrain remains committed to this principle and does not accept that another sisterly country hosts media activities that target other countries,&#8221; the Bahraini official reportedly told the Lebanese diplomat. &#8220;Bahrain is dissatisfied with such an unacceptable attitude.&#8221;

The Lebanese diplomat said that his government did not support the conference and that his country refused to be used as a platform to target Bahrain and remained committed to the principle of non-interference in the internal affairs of other countries, BNA reported.

Al Assaf said that he would consult with the Lebanese authorities in Beirut on the issue.

On Sunday, a Bahraini Salafi society called for &#8220;prompt and effective&#8221; action against Lebanon over reportedly targeting the kingdom&#8217;s national security.

The Islamic Asala Society charged that Lebanon threatened the Kingdom&#8217;s stability and hosted &#8220;terrorist elements who incited chaos, violence and disturbances in Bahrain.&#8221;

MP Abdul Halim Murad, a leader in the society represented by several lawmakers at the parliament, said that Lebanon &#8220;had regretfully hosted a press conference by Tamarrod Al Bahrain movement in which it called for a repeat of the February 2011 scenario.

The movement has been pushing for Egypt-style street protests on August 14, similar to the events that unfolded in the island kingdom in February and March 2011 and that ultimately divided the nation politically and socially.

The lawmaker said that &#8220;the Lebanese media dominated by Hezbollah have been promoting the movement and its calls to hold the protests in Bahrain.&#8221;

Bahrain summons Lebanese charge d

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Takaavar

A good news for @BLACKEAGLE, a "terrorist" (a ten-years-old kid) died in the latest peaceful protest

PressTV - Bahrainis mourn boy killed in regime crackdown


--------------------



> Reports say security checkpoints, surrounded by barbed wire, strictly control roads leading to the capital and people are forced to pass through police checkpoints to enter and leave their towns and villages.
> 
> Also, security forces have reportedly used concrete barriers in major streets in the capital.
> 
> &#8220;Based on what we are following in the field, the government violence against protesters is inevitable,&#8221; said Hussain Yousif, a spokesman for Bahrain's Tamarod Movement, the group organizing the rallies.
> 
> 
> &#8220;But we need to go ahead and show the world and the government that the Bahraini people have the right to express their political demands,&#8221; he added.



PressTV - Bahrain tightens measures to suppress protests against government

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

Takaavar said:


> A good news for @BLACKEAGLE, a "terrorist" (a ten-years-old kid) died in the *latest peaceful protest*
> 
> PressTV - Bahrainis mourn boy killed in regime crackdown
> 
> 
> --------------------
> 
> 
> 
> PressTV - Bahrain tightens measures to suppress protests against government



Even as per your own given link the bolded part is wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

August 14








MOI: A gang of terrorist attack an Asian worker with Molotov bombs in Nuvedrat today

The Ministry of Interior (MOI) announced that a gang of terrorists carried out a terrorist attack targeting the life of an Asian worker with Molotov cocktail bombs which caused severe bodily injuries to him as he was removing barricades which had been erected by outlaws aimed to terrify citizens and prevent them from going to their workplaces.

The Ministry of Interior stated on its Twitter official account that the relevant authorities have taken the necessary actions. 

The Ministry of Interior stated that a forklift operated by the Asian worker in Nuvedrat area to remove the barricades sustained damage.

http://www.bna.bh/portal/en/news/575037

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

Now some people will be really pissed off 

-----------------------

13/08/2013








BDF Chief of Staff meets with the Joint Peninsula Shield Forces Commander

Bahrain Defense Force (BDF) Chief of Staff, Lieutenant General Shaikh Daij Bin Salman Al Khalifa met in his office this morning Tuesday with the Commander of the Joint Peninsula Shield Forces, Lieutenant General Mutlaq Bin Salem Al Ezeima&#8217;a.

BDF Chief of Staff welcomed the Commander of the Joint Peninsula Shield Forces, lauding the great efforts exerted by the forces, which are present in the Kingdom of Bahrain at BDF camps.

He also praised their efforts in reinforcing the unity of aim and destiny which bond the GCC states. Both sides also discussed issues of common interests.

Bahrain News Agency | BDF Chief of Staff meets with the Joint Peninsula Shield Forces Commander

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Takaavar

BE and Al Bhatti take your time and forget Al Arabiya and Al Jazeera and all this "Al ..." bullsh!t and read this Bahraini uprising (2011
then come back and we'll talk


----------



## Aslan

Takaavar said:


> BE and Al Bhatti take your time and forget Al Arabiya and Al Jazeera and all this "Al ..." bullsh!t and read this Bahraini uprising (2011
> then come back and we'll talk



Have you ever been to Bahrain your self, and seen how the so called peaceful protests take place. Have you seen the petrol bombs being tossed at the cops, with the cops still not having the permission to retaliate. What do you know about what goes on in Bahrain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Takaavar

Aslan said:


> Have you ever been to Bahrain your self, and seen how the so called peaceful protests take place. Have you seen the petrol bombs being tossed at the cops, with the cops still not having the permission to retaliate. What do you know about what goes on in Bahrain.


LoL at your BS logic and your hypocrisy.
It's not important what is going on *now*. The protests were started peaceful. How hypocritical you Wahhabis are, the same thing happened in Syria and you are taking side with foreign-backed rebels who are fighting alongside al-Qaeda terrorists and non-Syrian J!hadist thugs.
What's going on now is the result of brutal response of Al Khalifa dictators to peaceful protests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Al Bhatti said:


> Now some people will be really pissed off



-----------------------

13/08/2013








BDF Chief of Staff meets with the Joint Peninsula Shield Forces Commander

Zero plus zero equal zero.

*the Joint Peninsula Shield Forces Commander*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Ceylal said:


> -----------------------
> 
> 13/08/2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDF Chief of Staff meets with the Joint Peninsula Shield Forces Commander
> 
> Zero plus zero equal zero.
> 
> *the Joint Peninsula Shield Forces Commander*



 that's not what we heard from the so-called human activists, and sincere politicians when the PAS did what they did in 2011


----------



## iranigirl2

*Journalists in Bahrain jailed in attempt to keep protests quiet*

Amid continuing protests for democratic rights, the Bahraini government is trying to end demonstrations and prevent journalistic coverage of the unrest.


The Bahraini government is arresting journalists in an attempt to quell media coverage of increasing civil unrest in the nation, The Independent reported Tuesday. 

Citizens of Bahrain have been taking to the streets in mass demonstrations against the government, demanding democratic rights and better treatment under the law &#8212; with a new push in recent weeks.

"The renewed drive to get protesters on the streets is being led by a group called 'Tamarod' or 'Rebellion,' named after the Egyptian movement that helped organize huge protests leading to the military ousting of democratically-elected President Mohamed Morsi last month," reported Voice of America on Thursday.

Paris-based Reporters without Borders said, &#8220;The authorities plan to impose a news blackout on the 14 August demonstration.&#8221; At least one foreign journalist has been denied access to Bahrain, and the organization added that the authorities &#8220;have no hesitation about arbitrarily arresting news providers and denying them access to lawyers.&#8221;

In addition to threatening journalists of all types of media, including photographers, print journalists and bloggers, the government also issued a vague warning to potential protestors.

&#8220;The government will forcefully confront suspect calls to violate law and order and those who stand behind them through decisive measures,&#8221; Sheikh Khalifa bin Salman Al Khalifa was quoted by the official Bahrain news agency as saying.

The mostly Shia population is ruled exclusively by the Sunni monarchy in the island kingdom, and tensions between the people and the government have remained high since the beginning of the Arab Spring.

Sectarian divides between Sunnis and Shiites in Islam further complicate an already delicate political and cultural landscape in the Middle East and other nations with substantial Muslim populations. GlobalPost has reported extensively on how this rift is currently transforming the geopolitics of the region and its relationship to US political decisions. 

Allegations of torture and brutal crackdowns of protests have not impelled the US or the UK to condemn the Bahraini government as forcefully as they denounced similar human rights abuses in Syria and Libya.

A spokeswoman for the Bahraini embassy in London said: "The Government of the Kingdom of Bahrain has a zero tolerance policy for torture and takes any allegations in this regard very seriously. There are no journalists that are in detention for violating the press law in Bahrain."


Journalists in Bahrain jailed in attempt to keep protests quiet | GlobalPost


----------



## beast89

Takaavar said:


> LoL at your BS logic and your hypocrisy.
> It's not important what is going on *now*. The protests were started peaceful. How hypocritical you Wahhabis are, the same thing happened in Syria and you are taking side with foreign-backed rebels who are fighting alongside al-Qaeda terrorists and non-Syrian J!hadist thugs.
> What's going on now is the result of brutal response of Al Khalifa dictators to peaceful protests.



they are still peaceful relatively compared to syria. I never hear bahrani protesters beheading and eating hearts but they are the terrorist whilst the FSA, whom many arent even syrian are innocent. Funny thing is bahraini soldiers believe in "democracy" so much that they go to syria to get killed by SAA instead Two Bahraini Soldiers Fighting for Al-Nusra Front Killed in Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

August 18, 2013







The scene of a blast in Muharraq, Bahrain on August 17, 2013.



Bahrain village blast injures 5 policemen

Blast occurs ten days ahead of national dialogue on peace and security

Five policemen were injured, including two seriously, when a homemade bomb went off in a village on the island of Muharraq, north of the capital Manama.

The blast occurred on Saturday evening when the policemen were dealing with a &#8220;terrorist group at the entrance of Dair village,&#8221; said the head of the police in the Governorate of Muharraq.

The blast occurred ten days before a national dialogue on peace and security in the country.

Twenty-seven delegates from two political coalitions, the parliament and the government are expected to join the talks.

Bahrain village blast injures 5 policemen | GulfNews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Soon those terrorists will get caught, and hold accountable for everything they did.


----------



## iranigirl2

*Bahrain gripped by renewed protests*


19 August 2013 

There have been continuing demonstrations calling for political reform across Bahrain for the past several days, under conditions of virtual martial law and lockdown.

The authorities broke up demonstrations on August 14 with tear gas and birdshot, arresting at least 13 demonstrators. According to the Bahrain Centre for Human Rights, an organisation based in Manama, a large number of foreign mercenaries from Jordan and Pakistan aided government troops, firing tear gas and pepper spray indiscriminately.


The protests testify to the socially explosive tensions, not just in Bahrain but throughout the Gulf petro-monarchies in the wake of the Egyptian revolution.

It can hardly be a coincidence that the extraordinary measures taken by Bahrains ruling family occurred at the same time as the massacre carried out by the military junta in Egypt. They were clearly born out of great fear and a sense of vulnerability about the prospects for the very survival of the Gulf States in the aftermath of the Tunisian and Egyptian revolutions. There is evidence that the repression was coordinated through the Gulf Cooperation Councilmade up of Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, Qatar, Bahrain, the United Arab Emirates and Omanwith input from Washington.

On Friday, Bahraini security forces attacked prisoners in the Dry Docks Prison, using batons, tear gas, pepper spray and stun grenades, injuring at least 40 inmates. Most of the inmates are anti-regime protesters charged with fraudulent terrorism offences, who face harsh conditions.

The small Persian Gulf island nation, home to 1.35 million people, hosts the United States Fifth fleet, which serves to protect the Gulf States rulers and provide a launching pad in support of Washingtons predatory interests in the oil rich region. Bahrains King Hamad bin Isa Al Khalifa joined Saudi Arabia, Kuwait and the United Arab Emirates in welcoming the military coup in Egypt.

Various groups of young activists formed a loose coalition named the Bahrain Tamarod (rebellion) on July 3, taking their name from the Egyptian movement that supported the military overthrow of Mohamed Mursis Muslim Brotherhood-led government. Tamarod used social media web sites to organise a series of peaceful anti-government demonstrations starting August 14. It called for a campaign of civil disobedience to push for a free and democratic Bahrain, including for businesses to close and rallies and demonstrations in the Seef district in the capital Manama and the impoverished villages that are home to Bahrains Shia population, which makes up 70 percent of Bahrains citizenry.

Unlike its Egyptian counterpart, however, Bahrains Tamarod does not enjoy the backing of the military nor a tacit endorsement for regime change from the United States.

One of the protests was planned near the US embassy in order to call on Washington to use its influence to prevent a government crackdown and protect demonstrations. But Bahrain and its ruling elite are, like the larger Gulf states, considered to be a key ally of Washington.

It is of some significance that the USS Nimitz aircraft carrier, one of the largest warships in the world, moved into Bahrain, with the USS Truman close by, ostensibly as part of its new nine-month deployment to the Persian Gulf, just days ahead of August 14.

While Bahrains Shiite-majority have long suffered discrimination and more impoverished conditions, the February 2011 protests were not primarily based on sectarian, but rather social grievances. However, the Bahraini authorities, and their counterparts in the Gulf States and Saudi Arabia, where similarly impoverished Shiites predominate in the oil-producing eastern region, stoked up sectarian tensions in order to prevent a unified working class opposition to the ruling clique. They assertedwithout producing any evidencethat Iran was playing a critical role in promoting the dissent in order to undermine popular support for domestic protest. Heightened tensions with Iran also serve to secure the backing of their patrons, Washington and Riyadh.

At the end of July, King Hamad responded to Tamarods calls for protests by issuing decrees, recommended by the government-dominated parliament:

* banning almost all demonstrations, marches, assemblies and sit-ins in the capital;

* imposing tougher penalties for terrorism, the term the governmentlike the military junta in Egyptuses for all forms of political dissent;

* threatening parents with being jailed if their children participate in protests;

* enabling the revocation of Bahraini citizenship from anyone who commits or incites an act of terrorism and freezing his or her bank account, a measure aimed at intimidating protesters families;

* stiffer penalties for anyone propagating false information about Bahrain in social media network and finally;

* taking all possible measures to impose peace and security, even if it means imposing a state of national state of emergency.

Many of these measures have already been in place for some time, with 31 Bahrainis stripped of their citizenship in November 2012 and a de facto ban on demonstrations having been imposed in the capital.

The government escalated its crackdown, arresting photographers and journalists, denying visas to foreign journalists wanting to cover the August 14 demonstrations, entry into the country to political activists, and deporting an American teacher due to her radical writing. More than 100 house raids and arrests of up to 500 activists have been carried out in the last month alone.

Following several small anti-government protests on August 12 when security forces fired tear gas and stun grenades and arrested nine demonstrators, Prime Minister Khalifa bin Salman Al Khalifa, a member of the ruling family, said, The government will forcefully confront the suspicious calls to violate law and order and those who stand behind them. He was as good as his word.

The government installed barbed wire in a number of districts where protests were expected, turning them into vast cages for their inhabitants, and deployed armoured vehicles at major intersections to prevent protesters reaching Manama.

All this was done in consultation with the other Gulf States, with Bahrains state-controlled news agency reporting that talks had been held with the commander of Peninsula Shield Force, the military arm of the Gulf Cooperation Council that suppressed the 2011 protests.

August 14 was chosen as the start of a series of protests because it marked the anniversary of Bahrains independence from Britain in 1971 and two-and-a-half years since the uprising that began in the capital Manamas Pearl Roundabout against the ruling al-Khalifa Sunni dynasty.

Those protests were brutally suppressed by Bahraini security forces, which cleared the roundabout and sent in tanks after just three days. When the demonstrators returned and continued a peaceful occupation, the ruling clique turned for support to the Gulf Cooperation Council, whose troops poured across the causeway from Saudi Arabia. The encampment was bulldozed and its tents set on fire, while the iconic monument at the roundabouts centre was torn down.

Since February 2011, at least 80 people have been killed by security forces, while hundreds more have been arrested, subjected to torture and military trials and then imprisoned for opposing the regime. The prisoners include doctors and nurses who were punished solely for treating those wounded by the security forces in the crushing of the Pearl Roundabout protests. Hundreds of people who took part in the protests were sacked and replaced by expatriate workers.

Earlier this year, Bahrains high court upheld sentences handed down by military tribunals against 13 leaders of the 2011 movement, some of whom were given life in prison. Since then, tensions have continued to simmer, with regular demonstrations in the impoverished Shiite villages.




Bahrain gripped by renewed protests - World Socialist Web Site


----------



## Al Bhatti

iranigirl2 said:


> *Bahrain gripped by renewed protests*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Friday, Bahraini security forces attacked prisoners in the Dry Docks Prison, using batons, tear gas, pepper spray and stun grenades, injuring at least 40 inmates. Most of the inmates are anti-regime protesters charged with fraudulent terrorism offences, who face harsh conditions.



18/08/2013

Suspects of the Dry Dock Detainees&#8217; Case Quizzed 

Acting Chief Prosecutor of the Muharraq Governorate Hussain Mirza Khamis said that investigations into the case of a group of detainees remanded in custody who assaulted a number of policemen in the Dry Dock detention centre and vandalized its facilities continued today.

He said the eight assaulted policemen said that they had discovered mobile phones in one of the cells, and when they confiscated them, along with a police officer, detainees attacked them and caused them various injuries, forced some doors open, damaged some electric appliances and put them into the water they had poured into corridors in an attempt to Electroshock them, but the policemen cut electricity and restored order.

He added that four suspects were quizzed, and were accused of resisting authorities, assaulting on-duty public employees, and damaging of public property deliberately, and ordered to remand them in custody pending investigation.

He said the other defendants would be quizzed, adding that a forensic expert will examine the victims.

Bahrain News Agency | Suspects of the Dry Dock Detainees


----------



## Al Bhatti

18/08/2013

Dair Explosion Suspects Court Hearing Adjourned 

The fourth Supreme Criminal Court adjourned the case of four suspects accused of attempted murder of an Asian Worker to tomorrow&#8217;s session to listen to the Defence witnesses of the first defendant.

The four suspects are accused of blowing up a home-made bomb on March 17 in Dair, opposite Dair Primary School for Boys, near a shop repairing children&#8217;s bikes.

An Asian worker sustained serious injuries in his left hand when the home-made bomb went off while he was carrying it and had three fingers amputated later as he was receiving medical treatment at the hospital.

The Public Prosecution referred the suspects to the court after charging them with attempted murder as well as making, possessing and blowing up a home-made bomb for a terror purpose.

Bahrain News Agency | Dair Explosion Suspects Court Hearing Adjourned


----------



## Al Bhatti

iranigirl2 said:


> *Bahrain gripped by renewed protests*
> 
> The government escalated its crackdown, arresting photographers and journalists, denying visas to foreign journalists wanting to cover the August 14 demonstrations, entry into the country to political activists, and deporting an American teacher due to her &#8220;radical writing&#8221;. More than 100 house raids and arrests of up to 500 activists have been carried out in the last month alone.





Al Bhatti said:


> August 11, 2013
> 
> Bahrain deports US teacher over &#8216;radical&#8217; links
> 
> The ministry said she also wrote for the Bahrain Centre for Human Rights
> 
> Bahrain says it has deported a US citizen teaching there over her &#8220;radical&#8221; writings on Twitter and websites.
> 
> A statement on Saturday from the Ministry of State for Communications said the teacher published articles about Bahrain that &#8220;were deemed to incite hatred against the government and members of the royal family&#8221;.
> 
> The ministry said the woman, whom it did not identify, also violated the terms of her work permit by working illegally as an unaccredited journalist.
> 
> The ministry said she also wrote for the Bahrain Centre for Human Rights.
> 
> Bahrain deports US teacher over
> 
> -----------------------------
> 
> August 11, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A picture posted on Twitter by Minister Shaikh Fawaz Bin Mohammad Al Khalifa shows the teacher&#8217;s bedroom with the yellow flag of Hezbollah.
> 
> 
> 
> Bahrain deports US teacher for working as &#8216;unaccredited journalist&#8217;
> 
> Minister charges teacher with inciting sectarianism and writing &#8216;anti-Bahrain articles&#8217;
> 
> Manama has deported a US citizen over her &#8220;anti-Bahrain articles&#8221; and &#8220;publishing articles on media sites linked with Hezbollah&#8221;, the militant group in Lebanon.
> 
> The Ministry of State for Communications charged that the US woman that it did not name incited sectarianism in the country where she was working as a teacher in a nursery school in the posh area of Riffa, south of the capital Manama.
> 
> Reports named the woman as Erin Kilbride and referred to her as the &#8220;co-editor of Yemen and Gulf States pages&#8221; of a website. She was described as a &#8220;researcher and teacher currently based in Bahrain&#8221; who &#8220;has lived and travelled through the Middle East&#8221;.
> 
> She reportedly holds a bachelor&#8217;s degree in Women and Gender Studies and Arabic Language from Georgetown University.
> 
> In a social network for business, Kilbride introduced herself as a &#8220;research assistant&#8221; in a think tank. She said that she &#8220;tracks foreign and domestic security developments, amalgamating key events to create timelines for the Armed Conflict Database&#8221;, and that she &#8220;manages and updates the Yemen, Lebanon, Israel/Palestine, Sahel, and International Terrorism sections of the Armed Conflict Database.&#8221;
> 
> The Ministry of State for Communications said that its investigation team probing the &#8220;suspicious activities of the US citizen on the internet&#8221; found out that she had broken the Bahraini labour and immigration laws by working as an &#8220;unaccredited journalist&#8221;.
> 
> &#8220;In compliance with the law and in coordination with the other concerned ministries, her visa was cancelled and she was deported from the country,&#8221; the ministry said in a statement.
> 
> Shaikh Fawaz Bin Mohammad Al Khalifa, the minister, on his Twitter account thanked the investigation team for their efforts and posted a picture of the teacher&#8217;s bedroom showing the yellow flag of Hezbollah. The minister said that the US citizen wrote articles for a &#8220;banned Bahraini organisation&#8221; and for a Lebanese publication.
> 
> Bahrain in May banned all contacts and communication with the Lebanese group, saying that it was a terrorist organisation.
> 
> Bahrain deports US teacher for working as



---------------------------------


----------



## beast89

Al Bhatti said:


> ---------------------------------



my dad has a hezbollah flag in the house, is he working for hezbollah too? In fact, Iraqis hand them out like candy here.


----------



## revived rafidi

Very interested to hear from Iraniain Shia prespective on Human Rights violations in so called Shia - Iran and how they differ from the ones committed in Bahrain agaisnt shias.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

*Tamarod Bahrain Resilient In Face of Government Crackdown*


Bahraini dissidents reacted favorably to the Tamarod Bahrain (Bahrain Rebellion) campaign, which was announced at the beginning of July and officially launched on Aug. 14, 2013. But the state reacted with troubling and violent measures, as it adopted new laws that limit personal liberties and freedom of expression, ban demonstrations, threaten to strip people of their citizenship and impose harsh sentences on opposition members. That state also deployed a heavy security presence in all areas, villages and alleyways, thus making demonstrating on the ground an act fraught with great difficulties.


Following the enactment by King Hamad bin Isa al-Khalifa of a law prohibiting demonstrations and congregation in the capital, Manama, campaign organizers announced that their destination continues to be the capital, and that their movement would remain open without it being confined to a certain hour or day.

In this regard, the spokesman for the Tamarod Bahrain Movement, Hussein Youssef, told As-Safir: Aug. 14 marked the launch of a political project that will endure no matter how complicated the security situation becomes, because our reliance is on the strategy of popular street action, which does not end even if the movements leadership is arrested.

Youssef affirmed that the campaign is organizing an open planning session to study the opportunities and challenges and arrange new popular measures that would drain the dictatorial regimes security and political resources. It would minimize as much as possible human and material losses by relying on peaceful action.

In a response to official Bahraini media sources and reporting that described what occurred on Aug. 14 as having culminated in failure, Youssef said, Those who said that the Aug. 14 street movement was a failure did not accurately assess the achievements [made that day]. Through the launch of this movement, we succeeded in transforming Aug. 14 into a national holiday. Whoever reviews what occurred on that and following days will conclude that the campaign fully controlled the size of the demonstrations and consequent deployment of security forces to certain areas by making prior announcements about these demonstrations, while embarking on demonstrations and rallies that were only announced after they started in other areas. The campaign also succeeded in implementing a wide-ranging voluntary civil disobedience movement by the proprietors of small- and medium-sized commercial enterprises.

Youssef said organizing 120 demonstrations in various areas, where the participants all complied with the established tactics and instructions, and the fact that no deaths were registered despite the aggressiveness and mobilization of heavily armed security forces is also considered a success. He added, The country is now completely paralyzed and Bahrain was put under a media microscope throughout the 40 days that preceded the launch of the campaign, which continues on today. The regime is in a state of unprecedented political and security hysteria, with its attempts to garner international condemnation against the campaign having all resulted in failure.

Youssef opined that the campaign succeeded in reaching out to all opposition groups, as well as some political sympathizers, which restored vigor and vitality to the street movement.

Further elaborating on the achievements of the Tamarod Bahrain Movement, Youssef said, Beginning with the preparations that preceded it, and all the way to its launch, the campaigns successes can be divided into four main categories: political, in the media, on the streets and morale. Tamarod also instituted a radical shift in the way peaceful street movements are organized, thus pushing national opposition forces into re-evaluating the strategies used during peaceful actions.

It should be mentioned that in addition to Tamarod Bahrains calls for demonstrations and social disobedience, other Bahraini opposition political organizations also rose to support the right to peacefully demonstrate and condemned attacks perpetrated against demonstrators. Furthermore, the Feb. 14 Youth Coalition called for sit-ins and demonstrations to be organized in support of and in coordination with Tamarod Bahrain throughout the countrys villages and regions


Read more: Tamarod Bahrain Resilient In Face of Government Crackdown - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East


----------



## revojam

Some videos i found on net

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## revojam



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fahad196

sir this is not play this videos and youtube is pakistan in boolked


----------



## Al Bhatti

29/08/2013






Cache of Firebombs Discovered at Al-Nabeeh Saleh School 

Terrorists are escalating their campaign of sabotage against educational establishments.

Security guards have today discovered a large cache of firebombs stocked at Al-Nabeeh Saleh Primary School for Girls to be used in terror acts.

The Education Ministry described the act as a dangerous escalation as part of the systematic campaign targeting schools.

Terrorists conducted 206 attacks against schools across the Kingdom of Bahrain, using Molotov cocktail firebomb.

Terrorists are now stepping up their campaign against schools, trying to turn educational establishments into centres to stock firebombs.

The Directorate of Public Relations and media strong condemned the criminal acts perpetrated against educational establishment while the ministry is sparing no effort revamp school and ensure necessary maintenance for the new academic year, including the building of additional multipurpose blocs.

In a statement today, the directorate condemned the terror acts as contravening international covenants and norms which stress the need to steer educational establishments from any acts of sabotage.

It pointed out that the official authorities are undertaking the necessary measures in this regard to protect educational establishments.

http://www.bna.bh/portal/en/news/577395

-------------------------

30/08/2013

Four Policemen Hurt in Terror Blast 

Four on-duty policemen suffered minor injuries when a car exploded in Sehla last night, Northern Police director-general said.

The explosion occurred at around 10pm when the policemen were trying to clear blocked roads. The car bomb was triggered by remote control, police said.

The security forces launched a manhunt to identify the perpetrators and bring them to justice. The Public Prosecution has been notified.

Bahrain News Agency | Four Policemen Hurt in Terror Blast


----------



## iranigirl2

*Thousands of Bahrainis hold fresh anti-regime rally *








Tens of thousands of Bahraini people have taken to the streets near the capital Manama in a fresh protest rally against the decades-long rule of the Al Khalifa royal family. 

The protest took place on Friday in the Shiite village of Jad Fahs where anti-regime protesters chanted slogans against the &#8220;dictatorship.&#8221; 

The protesters also demanded &#8220;democratic changes&#8221; in the Persian Gulf kingdom. 

The protest came a day after a bomb blast rocked a Shia Muslim village near Manama, injuring at least four policemen. 

According to a statement released by the country&#8217;s Interior Ministry on Friday, the explosion took place on Thursday night in the village of Sahla, about 8.5 kilometers (5 miles) west of Manama. 

Describing the blast as &#8216;an act of terror&#8217;, the statement also added that an investigation had been launched into the attack. 

No group has claimed responsibility for the bombing. 

On August 17, five Bahraini police officers were wounded in a homemade bomb explosion in the Persian Gulf country. 

According to Interior Ministry, the attack was carried out in al-Diar area on the island of Muharraq, northeast of the capital. 

Bahrainis have been staging demonstrations since mid-February 2011, demanding political reform and a constitutional monarchy. However, the demand changed to an outright call for the ouster of the ruling Al Khalifa regime following its brutal crackdown on popular protests. 

Scores have been killed, many of them under torture while in custody, and thousands more detained since the popular uprising began. 

Protesters say they will continue holding anti-regime demonstrations until their demand for the establishment of a democratically-elected government and an end to rights violations are met. 


PressTV - Thousands of Bahrainis hold fresh anti-regime rally

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

29/08/2013

4th High Criminal Court adjourns Imam Army case 

The Fourth High Criminal Court, presided by Judge Ali bin Khalifa Al-Dhahrani, membership of Sheikh Hamad bin Salman Al Khalifa and Jassim Al-Ajlan and Secretary Abdullah Mohammed, decided to adjourn the case of the accused of the formation of a terror cell under the name of (Imam Army) to the next meeting of September 22 for the final pleading session and allowing the new lawyers a copy of the case papers, following the withdrawal of the some lawyers from the case during the previous session.

Defense witnesses, at yesterday&#8217;s hearing, said the financial transfers made by the defendants were for the purpose of trade.

Prosecution witness said, in yesterday&#8217;s hearing, the defendants had planned to target Sheikh Isa Air Base, the Ministry of Interior and other sensitive sites in the country, he pointed the involvement of one of the security men in this case, whom is currently at large, whose role was to receive and secure accommodation in the Sultanate of Oman for people on their way to Iran.

In last February, Public Security Chief, Major General Tariq Al-Hassan had announced that the National Security Agency received security intelligence information that reported a group of individuals seeking the formation of a terrorist cell under the name of the Army of Imam aimed at attacking sensitive civilian and military sites as well as official figures.

He explained the information revealed that the terrorist cell comprised of Bahraini individuals live in the country and others living abroad, in addition to a number of individuals of other nationalities, and that there are 4 accused still at large.

He added they received training on the use of weapons, high explosives, means of collecting information, filming of locations and recruitment coordination, in Iran by the Iranian Revolutionary Guards and in Iraq by the Iraqi Hezbollah, and the total financial support the terrorist cell received was approximately $80 thousand.

Bahrain News Agency | 4th High Criminal Court adjourns Imam Army case


----------



## Al Bhatti

28/08/2013

Court Adjourns ATM Blast Case 

The High Criminal Court has today adjourned the ATM terror blast case till September 19 to hear the remaining witnesses.

Five suspects are standing trial in connection with the bomb attacks on ATM machines in Sitra, Sanad and Al-Seef last February.

The terror bomb attacks on ATM machines in the three locations caused massive damages exceeding BD41,000, The Court heard.

The mastermind set up a terror group to subvert security and stability, damage the national economy and terrorise people.

Police investigation also revealed that members of the terror cell received instructions from two accomplices based in Iran.

The second and third suspects stand accused of receiving funds to provide necessary support for the terror group.

Investigation has also revealed that the second accused travelled to Iran where he was trained on bomb-making.

He later trained the fourth and fifth accomplices and supplied them with money to buy equipment. He also bought mobile phones for the fourth and fifth accomplices who fabricated the bombs and planted them near the ATM machines.

Investigation has also revealed that the first accused who set up the terror cell left Bahrain on August 17 and headed to Iran.

Police raided his house and confiscated a computer including recordings of his appearances on foreign satellite TC channels, in which he incited on rioting and expressed support for terror groups.

The Public Prosecution charged the second suspect with training the fourth and fifth accomplices on making and using explosives.

The second and third suspects also stand accused of joining a terrorist cell and taking part in carrying out terror acts.

The Public Prosecution accused the second, fourth and fifth suspects of a terror explosion to terrorise innocent people and endangering their lives.

The second and third suspects also stand accused of financing, aiding and abetting a terror group and perpetrating terrorist activities, in addition to holding firebombs.

Bahrain News Agency | Court Adjourns ATM Blast Case

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

> Five suspects are standing trial in connection with the bomb attacks on ATM machines in Sitra, Sanad and Al-Seef last February.



We should kill these terrorists if they found guilty.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EMERCOM

Long live the shiite revolution!!! Down with Wahabbi imperialism!!!


----------



## ResurgentIran

#Bahrain : Opposition March Today - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

Sorry but No we will not allow Vilait-Alfaqeeh on the soil of the arabian peninsula. 

Majosi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Naifov

No, there is no "Pro-Democracy" protests in Bahrain. Nada !

There is only "Pro-Mullah" vandals in a small island of sitra at a small country of Bahrain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

EMERCOM said:


> Long live the shiite revolution!!! Down with Wahabbi imperialism!!!



Buddy, shut as strong as your voice can do, nothing is gonna happen


----------



## Syrian Lion

*HRW: Bahrain security forces detain, abuse children
*

http://rt.com/news/bahrain-children-detained-abused-922/


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

The time for Bahrain has come. It's Bahrain for true democracy in Bahrain where the majority rules.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

nick_indian said:


> The time for Bahrain has come. It's Bahrain for true democracy in Bahrain where the majority rules.



LoLz  Sure but first you need to go to war to install " The Majority " to rule

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Look at how peace-loving these poor people are!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Yzd Khalifa said:


>



you call that terrorism? then what do you call this? peaceful protests??

your racism made you go blind and ignorant...

7 Minutes Tell The Beginning of the Syrian Crisis - YouTube


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Those were busted in action, your video is subject to questioning. 


Syrian Lion said:


> you call that terrorism? then what do you call this? peaceful protests??
> 
> your racism made you go blind and ignorant...
> 
> 7 Minutes Tell The Beginning of the Syrian Crisis - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Those were busted in action, your video is subject to* questioning.*





Double standard much... look the only true revolution in this Arab world, is the Bahrain revolution, it is by the people for the people... unlike Syria where almost the whole world is involved, and foreign terrorists flooded the country with their terrorism and crimes which is supported by GCC


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Syrian Lion said:


> Double standard much... look the only true revolution in this Arab world, is the Bahrain revolution, it is by the people for the people... unlike Syria where almost the whole world is involved, and foreign terrorists flooded the country with their terrorism and crimes which is supported by GCC



LoLz take the video or leave it, this won't change anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Yzd Khalifa said:


> LoLz take the video or leave it, this won't change anything.



comparing the video you posted, with the cannibalism and beheading, the Bahrain protesters are ANGELS...


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Syrian Lion said:


> comparing the video you posted, with the cannibalism and beheading, the Bahrain protesters are ANGELS...



I don't need you to draw any sort of comparison  you're blind

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;

GCC's war on terror ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Yzd Khalifa said:


> LoLz  Sure but first you need to go to war to install " The Majority " to rule



Why should India go to war ? They will do it themselves with the help of Iran and Hezbollah.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

nick_indian said:


> Why should India go to war ? They will do it themselves with the help of Iran and Hezbollah.



I'm not asking you about India's involvment in this. In fact, Our relations with your country is ten times fold than what it is with you-know-who  .. 

What I'm saying is that if you want to set the so-called majority free, then you should join Iran and Hezbollah to fight us. 

I suspect that Iran will do a thing anyway, we have been hearning nothing but rants - when it comes to KSA's red-lines -


----------



## Pakistani E

How come I don't see any talk of bombing Bahrain to give them people freedom and democracy? oh wait I forgot, the americans (us fifth fleet) are already there, giving them freedom/democracy...err or maybe no.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I'm not asking you about India's involvment in this. In fact, Our relations with your country is ten times fold than what it is with you-know-who  ..
> 
> What I'm saying is that if you want to set the so-called majority free, then you should join Iran and Hezbollah to fight us.
> 
> I suspect that Iran will do a thing anyway, we have been hearning nothing but rants - when it comes to KSA's red-lines -




That only time will tell.

And who's the you know who here ?


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Buddy, we are going nowhere  ... 


nick_indian said:


> That only time will tell.
> 
> And who's the you know who here ?


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Buddy, we are going nowhere  ...



Here I agree with you.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

nick_indian said:


> Here I agree with you.



Yep. After all, we look for no trouble.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Terror attack 
&#x202b;Ø§ÙØªÙØ¬ÙØ±Ø§Øª Ø§ÙØ§Ø±ÙØ§Ø¨ÙØ© ÙÙ ÙÙÙÙØ© Ø§ÙØ¨Ø*Ø±ÙÙ&#x202c;â - YouTube



Pakistani Exile said:


> How come I don't see any talk of bombing Bahrain to give them people freedom and democracy? oh wait I forgot, the americans (us fifth fleet) are already there, giving them freedom/democracy...err or maybe no.



Refer to this


----------



## Pakistani E

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Terror attack
> &#8235;Ø§Ù&#8222;ØªÙØ¬Ù&#352;Ø±Ø§Øª Ø§Ù&#8222;Ø§Ø±Ù&#8225;Ø§Ø¨Ù&#352;Ø© ÙÙ&#352; Ù&#8230;Ù&#8230;Ù&#8222;Ù&#402;Ø© Ø§Ù&#8222;Ø¨Ø*Ø±Ù&#352;Ù&#8224;&#8236;â&#8364;&#381; - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Refer to this



So what's going on in this video? my Arabic is about as good as my latin. Is it supposed to be showing the atrocities committed by the protestors? 

No matter the content of the video, my comment still stands about the West and others hypocrisy..


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Pakistani Exile said:


> So what's going on in this video? my Arabic is about as good as my latin. Is it supposed to be showing the atrocities committed by the protestors?
> 
> No matter the content of the video, my comment still stands about the West and others hypocrisy..



I'm indifferent about what you might think. I suupose that understanding the content of the video above isn't supposed to be a rocket sicience right? Well, I was expecting some sort of condemnation, but now I realized that such thing will never be heard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani E

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I'm indifferent about what you might think. I suupose that understanding the content of the video above isn't supposed to be a rocket sicience right? Well, I was expecting some sort of condemnation, but now I realized that such thing will never be heard.



You misunderstood me, I was actually asking what is going on this in video. I condemn and abhor all violence, Violence never solves anything and only complicates matters. If the video is showing the atrocities committed by those people protesting in Bahrain then I condemn them even more because they say that they are protesting for democratic and political rights yet are committing crimes against humanity. So yes I condemn them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Nice, no biggy 


Pakistani Exile said:


> You misunderstood me, I was actually asking what is going on this in video. I condemn and abhor all violence, Violence never solves anything and only complicates matters. If the video is showing the atrocities committed by those people protesting in Bahrain then I condemn them even more because they say that they are protesting for democratic and political rights yet are committing crimes against humanity. So yes I condemn them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aslan

Syrian Lion said:


> Double standard much... look the only true revolution in this Arab world, is the Bahrain revolution, it is by the people for the people... unlike Syria where almost the whole world is involved, and foreign terrorists flooded the country with their terrorism and crimes which is supported by GCC




While you do mention the GCC supported terrorists, and yet forget to mention anything about the loads and loads of so called iraqi, lebanese and irani volunteers coming to fight for bachar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Aslan said:


> While you do mention the GCC supported terrorists, and yet forget to mention anything about the loads and loads of so called iraqi, lebanese and irani volunteers coming to fight for bachar.



 2 Double standards

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Let's see what these terroists scums are doing here in this video 
&#x202b;Ø¬Ø±Ø§Ø¦Ù Ø*Ø±ÙØ© 14 ÙØ¨Ø±Ø§ÙØ± Ø§ÙØ§Ø±ÙØ§Ø¨ÙØ© Ø§ÙØ´ÙØ¹ÙØ© ÙÙ Ø§ÙØ¨Ø*Ø±ÙÙ 59&#x202c;â - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;Ø«ÙØ±Ø© Ø§ÙØ§Ø±ÙØ§Ø¨ Ø§ÙØ´ÙØ¹Ù ÙÙ ÙÙÙÙØ© Ø§ÙØ¨Ø*Ø±ÙÙ&#x202c;â - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Continuing Terrorism 
&#x202b;Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ±Ø§Ø± ÙØ¬Ø§Ø²Ø± ÙÙØ§Ø¡ Ø§ÙØ¥Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ø*Ù Ø¯Ø¨Ø§Ø¨Ø§Øª Ø§ÙØ£Ø³Ø¯ Ø¹ÙÙ Ø§ÙÙØªØ*ÙÙ Ø§ÙØ¬ÙÙØ¨Ù ÙØ§ÙÙØ³ÙØ³Ù ÙØ³ØªÙØ± Ø¨Ø¥Ø°Ù Ø§ÙÙÙ&#x202c;â - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

Aslan said:


> While you do mention the GCC supported terrorists, and yet forget to mention anything about the loads and loads of so called iraqi, lebanese and irani volunteers coming to fight for bachar.



Its these 2 pigs that should be forced to the table to solve their hatred against each other, now Pakistan, Iraq, Syria and many other states in the region are suffering from terrorism because of the 2 pigs. Yet the average idiot chooses 1 of their side.





and

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Shia in Bahrain, killing and terrorism with the support of Iran - YouTube





Blaming other countries over the failure of your Gov't to counter such heinous act is ironic. Both of your own fellow countrymen are at each other's throats. So what? Let them kill one another. 


I will say it again, your country = 0 to us, we are indifferent to you bro  


Doritos11 said:


> Its these 2 pigs that should be forced to the table to solve their hatred against each other, now Pakistan, Iraq, Syria and many other states in the region are suffering from terrorism because of the 2 pigs. Yet the average idiot chooses 1 of their side.


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Shia in Bahrain, killing and terrorism with the support of Iran - YouTube
> 
> Blaming other countries over the failure of your Gov't to counter such heinous act is ironic. Both of your own fellow countrymen are at each other's throats.
> 
> I will say it again, your country = 0 to us, we are indifferent to you bro



Iraq is *1* example of the victims of the 2 terrorists governments. Saudi Arabia = 0 to us once we regain power so theres no need for you to keep mentioning it. 

Quit arguing and defending your "king", its an opinion which will not change even if he gives all of PDF medals.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

I'm happy to hear this, the more isolated from Gov't-under-occupation State the better we are.  



Doritos11 said:


> Iraq is *1* example of the victims of the 2 terrorists governments.* Saudi Arabia = 0 to us once we regain power so theres no need for you to keep mentioning it. *
> 
> Quit arguing and defending your "king", its an opinion which will not change even if he gives all of PDF medals.



I'm in no defense to anyone, let me quote you you just said :- 



> the 2 terrorists governments



You see? The issue is about someone accusing my Gov't which I serve based on nothing but mere frustration, and failure of someone else's Gov't. 

I don't think that I should defend my " King " especially when your Heads of the Gov't bow before him.


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I'm happy to hear this, the more isolated from Gov't-under-occupation State the better we are.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in no defense to anyone, let me quote you you just said :-
> 
> 
> 
> You see? The issue is about someone accusing my Gov't which I serve based on nothing but mere frustration, and failure of someone else's Gov't.
> 
> I don't think that I should defend my " King " especially when your Heads of the Gov't bow before him.



Didn&#8217;t you read the article on the home page of PDF it explains it as well, yes the 2 governments I call terrorists even though I have a cousin that works in the Saudi embassy/consulate of Germany so don&#8217;t take it personal.

Bowing to the head of a monarchy is normal and nothing but royalty routine behavior, it means nothing, bowing to people is supposed to be against Islam though so he gives the wrong image to the world.

At least according to


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Bahrain: Bahrain up in smoke in clashes with riot police - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Doritos11 said:


> Its these 2 pigs that should be forced to the table to solve their hatred against each other, now Pakistan, Iraq, Syria and many other states in the region are suffering from terrorism because of the 2 pigs. Yet the average idiot chooses 1 of their side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and



Blame your neighbors in Mullahistan for trying to spread their fake "Islamic revolution" and talk about a "Greater Iran" lol since 1979. Even the Kurds in Northern Iraq are Iranian Kurdish trolls originally (Tarazani).

We have a right to counter them and their Pagan project as every Arab and Muslim have and as we have done successfully everywhere since 1979. It is indeed a shame that many people suffer from the terror of the fake wannabe Arab Mullah's in Mullahistan but their time will come and when that happens peace will also reign supreme like before 1979.

Saddam Hussein had many faults but he sure knew who was the enemy of us Arabs and Semites and he did his share to counter them successfully.

The Iranians are spineless per definition at least since 1979 and are yet to stage any rebellion of any kind. We will not do it for them. At most we can assist others or participate in bombing them to get rid of the fake wannabe Arab Mullah's that belong in their ancestral homeland the Kazakh/Central Asian Steppe FAR AWAY from the Middle East let alone the great, ancient and giant Arab world they are so desperately trying to meddle in and their sheep in real life and on the internet. This little forum is a good example of it. No wonder that we Arabs have so many jokes about them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Savages in Bahrain 
&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

These are the peace-loving freedom seekers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Continuing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

Shia majority ruled by Sunni minority like none of you accepts in Syria the other way around.

Better to just close this thread instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahoz

al-Hasani said:


> Blame your neighbors in Mullahistan for trying to spread their fake "Islamic revolution" and talk about a "Greater Iran" lol since 1979. Even the Kurds in Northern Iraq are Iranian Kurdish trolls originally (Tarazani).
> :



Why did you have to include Kurds in your stupid post? Have a little decency mate.

Seriously, am I the only one getting tired of all this Saudi Arabian supremacy and racism on this board?


----------



## al-Hasani

Bahoz said:


> Why did you have to include Kurds in your stupid post? Have a little decency mate.



How is stating a fact now become racist? Go cry somewhere else. Nobody will fall for this stupidity of yours. The reality is that the so-called leader of KRG in Iraq is not even an Iraqi Kurd but an Iranian Kurd. I am sorry if you have a problem hearing that. Besides I doubt that Bahrain is your business. No Kurds there last time I checked.

Besides you are that former banned Kurdish member right? You do know that double users apparently give you an permanent ban?

You were the same user who spread lies about Arabs and Turks a few days ago. Don't write to me and stick to your Kurdish matters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Doritos11 said:


> Shia majority ruled by Sunni minority like none of you accepts in Syria the other way around.
> 
> Better to just close this thread instead.



The Sunnis make up to %44 of the Bahraini community. I don't look at it the way you do, but if you want these terrorists to rule then you should defeat them all

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vK_man

Freedom to Shias from Wahabbi terror and tyranny!!! Free Bahrain!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahoz

al-Hasani said:


> How is stating a fact now become racist? Go cry somewhere else. Nobody will fall for this stupidity of yours. The reality is that the so-called leader of KRG in Iraq is not even an Iraqi Kurd but an Iranian Kurd. I am sorry if you have a problem hearing that. Besides I doubt that Bahrain is your business. No Kurds there last time I checked.
> 
> Besides you are that former banned Kurdish member right? You do know that double users apparently give you an permanent ban?



You did not specify that you were talking about the leader of KRG. Yes he is a Kurd from Iran, but the Barzani tribe is a tribe that stretches from East Kurdistan to South Kurdistan ( from Iran to Iraq). It is a tribe of tens of thousands of Kurds. You have no right to call them ''Tarazani'' or whatever silly insult you want to make.

Well, if there is no Kurds there then why the hell include them in this topic? Other than that, I am still interested in what is happening in Bahrain. Why do you care?

Really mate, you used to have some decency. What happend to you?


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> The Sunnis make up to %44 of the Bahraini community. I don't look at it the way you do, but if you want these terrorists to rule then you should defeat them all



My post is from the words I see from members here.
I don&#8217;t want some Ayatollah to rule Bahrain neither am I against it, not really interested about that part, calling them terrorists for protesting is not justified but, as we both know in your eyes they are in other eyes they aren&#8217;t terrorists.

^^

Nothing to argue about, nevermind.


----------



## al-Hasani

Bahoz said:


> You did not specify that you were talking about the leader of KRG. Yes he is a Kurd from Iran, but the Barzani tribe is a tribe that stretches from East Kurdistan to South Kurdistan ( from Iran to Iraq). It is a tribe of tens of thousands of Kurds. You have no right to call them ''Tarazani'' or whatever silly insult you want to make.
> 
> Well, if there is no Kurds there then why the hell include them in this topic? Other than that, I am still interested in what is happening in Bahrain. Why do you care?
> 
> Really mate, you used to have some decency. What happend to you?



Likewise why do you care if I write Tarazani? Since when is that an insult? Are you worshipping your "leader"? Likewise when you write nonsense about us Muslims and Arabs.

Bahrain is not your business. There are no Kurds there. It is an Arab matter purely. The Kurdish matter is also an Arab matter since it involves Arab territories. I don't need to give you any reason for why I care.

I realized after our discussion that you were not what I thought you were but just an simple troll. Hence your ban. Now you have reappeared under a new username (contrary to the rules) and continue to write nonsense about my people.

Don't worry about me. Not your business again. Besides I do not care about this discussion. I have my reasons after seeing some of your posts here.

Please don't reply. Not the topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahoz

al-Hasani said:


> Likewise why do you care if I write Tarazani? Since when is that an insult? Are you worshipping your "leader"? Likewise when you write nonsense about us Muslims and Arabs.
> 
> Bahrain is not your business. There are no Kurds there. It is an Arab matter purely. The Kurdish matter is also an Arab matter since it involves Arab territories. I don't need to give you any reason for why I care.
> 
> I realized after our discussion that you were not what I thought you were but just an simple troll. Hence your ban. Now you have reappeared under a new username (contrary to the rules) and continue to write nonsense about my people.
> 
> Don't worry about me. Not your business again.



Mate, do you have mental problems? Feel free to use degrading words against a leader, i dont care. Go ahead, call Massoud Barzani whatever you want. But when you use '' Tarazani'' as a degrading word for a *Kurdish tribe* it equals racism. It would equal to me calling House of Saud as a whole 'a bunch of animals'. Would that be racism in your eyes?


----------



## al-Hasani

Bahoz said:


> Mate, do you have mental problems? Feel free to use degrading words against a leader, i dont care. Go ahead, call Massoud Barzani whatever you want. But when you use '' Tarazani'' as a degrading word for a *Kurdish tribe* it equals racism. It would equal to me calling House of Saud as a whole 'a bunch of animals'. Would that be racism in your eyes?



What the hell are you talking about? Which tribe? Your logic is pathetic. No wonder that you were banned but have now reappeared under a new username. So if anyone calls a guy with the name Muhammad (most common forename in the world) for an idiot this equals insulting Prophet Muhammad (saws)? That's your mentally challenged logic. Besides you already know what I referred to. 

Yeah, a harmless nickname - Tarazani equals your example. Indeed. Not sure why I am even bothering wasting my time on you.

Besides yes you can say what you want about any leader for all I care. I don't worship leaders unlike you apparently. Besides I already recall you making hostile comments about the KSA government. Not that I care the slightest.

Now stop writing to me and quoting my posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahoz

al-Hasani said:


> What the hell are you talking about? Which tribe? Your logic is pathetic. No wonder that you were banned but have now reappeared under a new username. So if anyone calls a guy with the name Muhammad (most common forename in the world) for an idiot this equals insulting Prophet Muhammad (saws)? That's your mentally challenged logic. Besides you already know what I referred to.
> 
> Yeah, a harmless nickname - Tarazani equals your example. Indeed. Not sure why I am even bothering wasting my time on you.
> 
> Besides yes you can say what you want about any leader for all I care. I don't worship leaders unlike you apparently. Besides I already recall you making hostile comments about the KSA government. Not that I care the slightest.
> 
> Now stop writing to me and quoting my posts.



yea make up some more lies lol. Besides I already recall you making hostile comments about the Kurdish people ( see what I did there?

Again, Barzani is the name of a TRIBE. Do you understand what a TRIBAL NAME is? Massoud is his forename. Go ahead make another silly insult against him, again, I dont care the slightest. But when you start insulting one of the biggest tribes ( again, Barzani is a tribe) among Kurds then you are being racist.

It does not matter if i know what you referred to or not. Either way, including Kurds in your post that was directed at someone who is not even Kurdish was out of line and immature.


----------



## Bahoz

Ok macho fella, but please stop lying and have a little respect towards other ethnicities.


----------



## Bahoz

al-Hasani said:


> So what was your little rant about again troll? Stop seeing ghosts everywhere. I was one of the few users who took the side of your people. You are clearly a radical Kurdish nationalist that resorts to lies by posting false reports. Just ask the Turkish members here who refuted your lies. You see Kurds everywhere. Just because you sleep in pyjamas and bed sheets with the face of that Barazaszani or whatever his name is then don't command others on how we spell his name or whether we agree with his policy. This is a free forum. Don't invent false claims or twist the words as me insulting a whole TRIBE apparently. You are a joke. You already knew what I was referring to anyway.
> 
> Nobody can compete with the macho that is your dear leader.



One last question; why did you include the Barzani tribe in your answer to an Iraqi guy that you believe is supporting Iranian Mullahs? What was the relevance again?


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

No one can tolerate any terrorists attacks against civilians. At the same time Bahrain isn't Syria, if the Bahraini Gov't chose to butcher its people for nothing, but because they fear they might overthrow the Gov't in there, then I might agree with you. I will leave it to your conscious though. 

Anywho, I respect your opinion  

P.S. I did upload many videos, and picture to document my argument. 


Doritos11 said:


> My post is from the words I see from members here.
> I don&#8217;t want some Ayatollah to rule Bahrain neither am I against it, not really interested about that part, calling them terrorists for protesting is not justified but, as we both know in your eyes they are in other eyes they aren&#8217;t terrorists.
> 
> ^^
> 
> Nothing to argue about, nevermind.




Let's hear from other members @Imran Khan @kalu_miah @Pakistanisage

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Bahoz said:


> One last question; why did you include the Barzani tribe in your answer to an Iraqi guy that you believe is supporting Iranian Mullahs? What was the relevance again?



It was to point out that even Iranian Kurds cause trouble in Iraq. Which he also wrote here before himself. Aside from that most Iraqis agree with that notion. Happy now? Or will you still resort to crying, making up lies and crying about "racism" lol while I was one of the few users who defended Kurds here on numerous occasions?

No wonder that Kurds have faced problems everywhere IF you are the average Kurd. Sorry to say it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> No one can tolerate any terrorists attacks against civilians. At the same time Bahrain isn't Syria, if the Bahraini Gov't chose to butcher its people for nothing, but because they fear they might overthrow the Gov't in there, then I might agree with you. I will leave it to your conscious though.
> 
> Anywho, I respect your opinion
> 
> P.S. I did upload many videos, and picture to document my argument.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hear from other members @Imran Khan @kalu_miah @Pakistanisage




These 3 members, I know their opinion already, might just as well get that vietnamese guy here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

Doritos11 said:


> These 3 members, I know their opinion already, might just as well get that vietnamese guy here.



Come on Doritos11, you should not compare us with Sun Piwa, I am hurt.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

I brought people I know the least :/.... 



Doritos11 said:


> These 3 members, I know their opinion already, might just as well get that vietnamese guy here.



The Vietnamese member  



kalu_miah said:


> Come on Doritos11, you should not compare us with Sun Piwa, I am hurt.



No you aren't believe me. Dory is trolling our a$$es.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

Yzd Khalifa said:


> No one can tolerate any terrorists attacks against civilians. At the same time Bahrain isn't Syria, if the Bahraini Gov't chose to butcher its people for nothing, but because they fear they might overthrow the Gov't in there, then I might agree with you. I will leave it to your conscious though.
> 
> Anywho, I respect your opinion
> 
> P.S. I did upload many videos, and picture to document my argument.
> 
> Let's hear from other members @Imran Khan @kalu_miah @Pakistanisage



Bro, Bahrain situation is well known, we all know who is instigating this. Best would be to keep them on a tight leash and not let these foreign proxies get out of control, but not too tight so others can take advantage, using incidents as opportunities.

I have not looked at the Bahrain situation closely before, from now on I will try to get more familiar.



Yzd Khalifa said:


> I brought people I know the least :/....
> 
> The Vietnamese member
> 
> No you aren't believe me. Dory is trolling our a$$es.



I know bro, Doritos11 is just pulling all of our leg. That Viet guy has become the running joke of the forum, even Iranians are upset with his open Jew bashing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hussein

kalu_miah said:


> I know bro, Doritos11 is just pulling all of our leg. That Viet guy has become the running joke of the forum, *even Iranians* are upset with his open Jew bashing.



your obsession with Iranians ... man you need a doctor. not only this stupid guy.


----------



## kalu_miah

Hussein said:


> your obsession with Iranians ... man you need a doctor. not only this stupid guy.



What obsession, I am stating a fact, this Sun Piwa crazy dude is always supporting Iran, but some of you guys are embarrassed with his antics. Who was it Abii I think and somebody else asked him to shove it and stfu. I am not making it up.

And this Abii wanted to put a bullet into my head, you got too many crazy people on your side, my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SenLin

*Bahrain jails Shias over 'Iran-backed' assassination plans*

_Gulf state says Iran's Revolutionary Guards set up 'terror' cell which planned to attack its airport and government buildings_
_

A Bahraini court has sentenced four Shia Muslims to life and six others to 15 years in jail on charges of setting up a militant cell linked to Iran's Revolutionary Guard aimed at assassinating public figures in the Gulf Arab kingdom.

In February, Bahrain, a western ally which hosts the US Fifth Fleet, accused Iran's elite Revolutionary Guard of setting up the "terror" cell, which it said planned to attack its airport and government buildings.

Bahrain has accused Shia-led Iran of fuelling unrest in the country since a 2011 uprising by majority Shias demanding reforms and a greater say in running the kingdom ruled by the Sunni al-Khalifa dynasty.

Tehran denies the accusation.

The state news agency BNA said in a report late on Sunday that the court had acquitted 14 others of the charges. Two of those sentenced to life were tried in absentia, the agency said.

Authorities say the cell is part of the "Imam Army", a group that includes Bahrainis from inside and outside the country as well as foreigners. Its planned targets included the interior ministry and Bahrain's international airport.

The group attended training camps run by the Revolutionary Guard inside Iran and others operated by Iraq's Hezbollah group in Baghdad and the holy city of Kerbala, BNA reported.

The 2011 revolt was quelled with help from Saudi Arabia and other Sunni-ruled Gulf states, but protests and clashes have persisted in the country. Talks between the government and opposition have failed to end the political crisis.


http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/nov/04/bahrain-jails-shias-iran-backed
_


----------



## elis

Iran never arm protesters and never make assassinations, unlike the MOSSAD and the GCC

Even they do, they have the right as Israel and the GCC started everything


----------



## Aslan

Yzd Khalifa said:


> These are the peace-loving freedom seekers



You forgot the occasional beating of innocent Sunnis they get their hands on, Gouging out the eyes, tossing Molotoves at police and then crying like a b!tch when getting their a$$es handed to them amongst many other things. 


elis said:


> Iran never arm protesters and never make assassinations, unlike the MOSSAD and the GCC
> 
> Even they do, they have the right as Israel and the GCC started everything



And I just read a brain fart.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

Aslan said:


> You forgot the occasional beating of innocent Sunnis they get their hands on, Gouging out the eyes, tossing Molotoves at police and then crying like a b!tch when getting their a$$es handed to them amongst many other things..


same stupidity than saying all rebels in Syria are terrorists because a few are
but i understand that when your education includes fanatism it is hard to change it


----------



## elis

Hussein said:


> same stupidity than saying all rebels in Syria are terrorists because a few are
> but i understand that when your education includes fanatism it is hard to change it


Give me 1 freedom beheader in Syria not screaming Allah Ackbar all the time to ashame Islam

Give me 1 beating made by the the bahrainis protesters


----------



## Aslan

Hussein said:


> same stupidity than saying all rebels in Syria are terrorists because a few are
> but i understand that when your education includes fanatism it is hard to change it




I am not going to get back to you in the same token as u are still a rational person. So let me explain to you something. I dont condone any kind of stupidity by the rebels in Syria, as I do understand that they dont do anyone any justice, but give bachar more emo and his supporters more material to do their propaganda. Now the actions of rebels in Syria dont justify what the shias in bahrain do either. As you said it your self, and no I am not a facist. And you have to see the ground realities of Bahrain as well. I didnt say all shias in bahrain do that, but this things do happen and are not highlighted at all. And I can say with authority that its not as simple as black and white when it comes to bahrain as many are made to believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## iranigirl2

*Bahrain must urgently reinstate nationality of 31 opposition figures*



*http://www.amnesty.org/en/news/bahr...-nationality-31-opposition-figures-2013-11-05*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## elis

Shias and sunnis heroes try to topple the wahabit sect



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nirreich

This thread should be closed, there are no more demonstrations in Bahrain.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

revojam said:


> Some videos i found on net


Use this with them and they will stop being terrorists.


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Arabian Legend said:


>





Peninsula Shield Force قوات درع الجزيرة by مزهر, on Flickr




رساله Message by مزهر, on Flickr




كلاب ايران by مزهر, on Flickr

Genius. 

Speaking about dear and ancient Bahrain brothers, @Arabian Legend @JUBA @Yzd Khalifa @BLACKEAGLE etc. then who cannot love this video below?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Resurrection5782

*Amnesty: Bahrain must immediately release under-18 kids*















Amnesty International: Nearly three years after Bahrain’s security forces used excessive force to crush anti-government protests, they now appear to be targeting children in an intensified crackdown.
The Amnesty International has grilled the Bahraini regime for torturing children for who they arrested amid pro-democracy protests that have been suppressed.
“By rounding up suspected under-age offenders and locking them up, Bahrain’s authorities are displaying an appalling disregard for its international human rights obligations,” the organization said in a statement released on Sunday.

Referring to ongoing crackdown of the Al Khalifa regime on pro-democracy protesters, the statement noted that “Nearly three years after Bahrain’s security forces used excessive force to crush anti-government protests, they now appear to be targeting children in an intensified crackdown.”

“All children under the age of 18 who have not committed any recognizable offence must be released immediately. Any allegations of torture and ill-treatment must be thoroughly investigated.”

The statement also condemns Bahrain for harsh jail terms on children, saying, “Bahrain’s government purports to respect human rights yet it is brazenly flouting international obligations on a routine basis by resorting to extreme measures such as imposing harsh prison sentences on children.”

The Al Kahlifa regime is under fire for its brutal crackdown on rights activists and pro-democracy protesters.

In October, Philip Luther, Amnesty International’s director for the Middle East and North Africa, said, “The [Bahraini] authorities simply slap the label 'terrorist' on defendants and then subject them to all manner of violations to end up with a 'confession'.”

Bahrainis have been staging demonstrations since mid-February 2011, calling for political reforms and a constitutional monarchy, a demand that later changed to an outright call for the ouster of the ruling Al Khalifa family following its brutal crackdown on popular protests.

Scores have been killed, many of them under torture while in custody, and thousands more detained since the popular uprising started in the kingdom.

Physicians for Human Rights says doctors and nurses have been detained, tortured, or disappeared because they have "evidence of atrocities committed by the authorities, security forces, and riot police" in the crackdown on anti-government protesters.

Protesters say they will continue to hold anti-regime demonstrations until their demands for the establishment of a democratically-elected government and an end to rights violations are met.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Resurrection5782 said:


> *Amnesty: Bahrain must immediately release under-18 kids*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amnesty International: Nearly three years after Bahrain’s security forces used excessive force to crush anti-government protests, they now appear to be targeting children in an intensified crackdown.
> The Amnesty International has grilled the Bahraini regime for torturing children for who they arrested amid pro-democracy protests that have been suppressed.
> “By rounding up suspected under-age offenders and locking them up, Bahrain’s authorities are displaying an appalling disregard for its international human rights obligations,” the organization said in a statement released on Sunday.
> 
> Referring to ongoing crackdown of the Al Khalifa regime on pro-democracy protesters, the statement noted that “Nearly three years after Bahrain’s security forces used excessive force to crush anti-government protests, they now appear to be targeting children in an intensified crackdown.”
> 
> “All children under the age of 18 who have not committed any recognizable offence must be released immediately. Any allegations of torture and ill-treatment must be thoroughly investigated.”
> 
> The statement also condemns Bahrain for harsh jail terms on children, saying, “Bahrain’s government purports to respect human rights yet it is brazenly flouting international obligations on a routine basis by resorting to extreme measures such as imposing harsh prison sentences on children.”
> 
> The Al Kahlifa regime is under fire for its brutal crackdown on rights activists and pro-democracy protesters.
> 
> In October, Philip Luther, Amnesty International’s director for the Middle East and North Africa, said, “The [Bahraini] authorities simply slap the label 'terrorist' on defendants and then subject them to all manner of violations to end up with a 'confession'.”
> 
> Bahrainis have been staging demonstrations since mid-February 2011, calling for political reforms and a constitutional monarchy, a demand that later changed to an outright call for the ouster of the ruling Al Khalifa family following its brutal crackdown on popular protests.
> 
> Scores have been killed, many of them under torture while in custody, and thousands more detained since the popular uprising started in the kingdom.
> 
> Physicians for Human Rights says doctors and nurses have been detained, tortured, or disappeared because they have "evidence of atrocities committed by the authorities, security forces, and riot police" in the crackdown on anti-government protesters.
> 
> Protesters say they will continue to hold anti-regime demonstrations until their demands for the establishment of a democratically-elected government and an end to rights violations are met.


You forgot the source: http://www.presstv.ir/detail/2013/12/15/340124/amnesty-slams-bahrain-for-kids-torture/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Resurrection5782

BLACKEAGLE said:


> You forgot the source: http://www.presstv.ir/detail/2013/12/15/340124/amnesty-slams-bahrain-for-kids-torture/



What do u think,open a thread for this news Putin Orders Saudi Arabia Destroyed After Volgograd Terror Strikes or not?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

It seems Bahraini protest are pretty much peaceful. All they have some home made gadgets. Otherwise if they have smuggled arms then it will be totally different scenario. But majority of security has been imported from Pakistan by Saudi for Bahrain. 
well if they ask for democracy, give to them. Why bullets for the unarmed citizen of Bahrain. Unfortunately, we measure every statement through sects. Not by the person.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

a bahraini little kid talks about how he was tortured by the kingdom regime :

the video is in arabic :

http://www.mashreghnews.ir/files/fa/news/1392/10/14/469331_321.flv

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Those Farsis never fail to amaze me.

Peninsula Shield Force قوات درع الجزيرة by مزهر, on Flickr




رساله Message by مزهر, on Flickr




كلاب ايران by مزهر, on Flickr






@Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA @BLACKEAGLE

You are a Farsi so stop using the flag of Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

Superboy said:


> Typhoon fighter jets. These are pretty much useless in urban warfare. Iran has over 75 million population. What's Saudi Arabia going to do? Invade Iran? Saudi Arabia can never beat Iran in Iran's own turf.



Israel had air superiority but failed to damage Hezbollah's core capabilities, and got a good beating. Their deterrence being very damaged.
Iran would have represented the same Hezbollah, just on a MUCH grander scale, had the US attacked.
Let alone Saudi Arabia.
As for KSA invading a country like Iran= LOL 
KSA and Iran are fighting only through proxies.

Now lets imagine if the playing field was equal and Iran was not sanctioned and targeted by the US.

Anyway, our military doctrine is based solely on having a powerful deterrence. If US is not going to attack us (which they were initially ITCHING for), what the f.uck is Saudi Arabia going to do? lol


----------



## Doritos11

ResurgentIran said:


> Israel had air superiority but failed to damage Hezbollah's core capabilities, and got a good beating. Their deterrence being very damaged.
> Iran would have represented the same Hezbollah, just on a MUCH grander scale, had the US attacked.
> Let alone Saudi Arabia.
> As for KSA invading a country like Iran= LOL



Only neighbors can invade Iran by land, and the geography makes it very hard seen in the 80’s, KSA spends most money on the air force due to a small population therefor their reliance and big talk about the air section, however air power is limited and F15’s aren’t B52’s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Doritos11 said:


> Only neighbors can invade Iran by land, and the geography makes it very hard seen in the 80’s, KSA spends most money on the air force due to a small population therefor their reliance and big talk about the air section, however air power is limited and F15’s aren’t B52’s.



Yes. KSA air force is by far superior to that of Iran. Iran's air force is outdated by decades, and no denying that.
Though Iran has a powerful missile deterrence, that can cause severe damage to their sensitive infrastructures.
Iran will never start a war though. Again, Iran is based on deterrence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> @Aeronaut @nuclearpak
> 
> Off-topic.
> 
> 
> 
> Farsi false-flagger:
> 
> KSA, the GCC nor the Arab world has any intention of conquering Iran. We already did that 1400 years ago and changed everything and destroyed "Persia" once and for all. Might have heard about it.
> 
> Neither can Iran invade us, the GCC nor the Arab world.
> 
> KSA's military approach is based on deterrence and purely on self-defense.



You cant touch Iran, even if you wanted to. You're a puny state enjoying a faustian security pact with the global superpower.
If you try, we'll manage you the Shapour II "Zol Aktaf" way.
It was never called "Persia". It was always called Iran/Eranshahr/Iranzamin
We are still standing. Iran has been here for 3000 years and will be there in another 3000 years.
Count on it.


----------



## al-Hasani

ResurgentIran said:


> You cant touch Iran, even if you wanted to. You're a puny state enjoying a faustian security pact with the global superpower.
> If you try, we'll manage you the Shapour II "Zol Aktaf" way.
> It was never called "Persia". It was always called Iran/Eranshahr/Iranzamin
> We are still standing. Iran has been here for 3000 years and will be there in another 3000 years.
> Count on it.



Neither can you touch KSA, the GCC or the Arab world even if you wanted to. We saw that even with Israeli and other help you could not defeat small Iraq which is 4 times smaller than Iran with a 3-4 times smaller population. You are probably the country in history that has been schooled the most when it comes to wars. I mean everyone and his dog has had a field day invading you and changing everything. Arabs did it the best though so fair play to us. We see all the major effects on basically every aspect here 1400 years later.

Never heard about that nobody and he never conquered or changed anything. There has been no Iranian presence in 90% of the territory of the Arab world and you never even reached Hijaz the most populous region of KSA.
Whatever it was it was destroyed and changed forever and that can't be changed by anyone. Completely subjected for a long time as well and changed on most significant areas.

Anyway people don't go around and conquer each other anymore. Anyway the Arabs already founded and ruled 3 of the 11 largest empires in history in the last 1400 years. One of them the fifth largest (Umayyad Caliphate) only smaller than the British colonial Empire, the short-lived Mongol-Empire, the Russian Empire in the early 1900's and the Spanish colonial Empire.

Anyway Bahrain is now our 14 region so enjoy that.




كلاب ايران by مزهر, on Flickr


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> Neither can you touch KSA, the GCC or the Arab world even if you wanted to. We saw that even with Israeli and other help you could not defeat small Iraq which is 4 times smaller than Iraq with a 3-4 times smaller population. You are probably the country in history that has been schooled most when it comes to wars. Everyone and his dog has had a field day invading you and changing everything. Arabs did it the best though so fair play to us.
> 
> Never heard about that nobody and he never conquered or changed anything. There has been no Iranian presence in 95% of the territory of the Arab world and you never even reached Hijaz the most populous region of KSA.
> Whatever it was it was destroyed and changed forever and that can't be change by anyone.
> 
> 
> Anyway people don't go around and conquer each other anymore. Anyway the Arab Caliphates already had 3 of the 11 largest empires in history in the last 1400 years. One of them the fifth largest (Umayyad Caliphate) only smaller than the British colonial Empire, the short-lived Mongol-Empire, the Russian Empire in the early 1900's and the Spanish colonial Empire.



Irans military (the conventional military) at the time was practically non-existent during Iran-Iraq war. In Shah-era Iran had about thousands of American military advisers. And the Shah generals got executed during revolution, which really crippled the military structure. We were middle of a revolutionary chaotic period.
So we fought off an invading army (4th largest at the time) by guerilla tactics. The Israeli "contribution" dont mean dick.
We were sanctioned and no state were allowed to sell large quantity of weapons. Whereas the entire Western states supplied Iraq with weapons and intelligence.

Anyhoo, we recaptured out territory after a couple of years. After which the GCC were BEGGING us to stop and offered 1 trillion dollars in compensation.

And no we are not the "only empire in history" to be schooled.
All empires conquer and fall. We schooled the Romans multiple times. Nothing new about that. When Ottomans got Arabs under their thumb, Iran resisted and was never incorporated to their empire.
Your great empires were not even run by you. The politial locus of Abbasid empire was located in Baghdad, and practically run by us. First time the so called "conqueror" got absolutely bitchslapped by the "conquered" 
Anyway what matters is not ancient history but modern times. And in modern times your peninsula is the last place where decolonization has yet to take place, as KSA is an American mandate (after British rule, after Ottoman rule).


----------



## al-Hasani

ResurgentIran said:


> Irans military (the conventional military) at the time was practically non-existent during Iran-Iraq war. In Shah-era Iran had about thousands of American military advisers. And the Shah generals got executed during revolution.
> So we fought off an invading army (4th largest at the time) by guerilla tactics. The Israeli "contribution" dont mean dick.
> We were sanctioned and no state were allowed to sell large quantity of weapons. Whereas the entire Western states supplied Iraq with weapons and intelligence.
> 
> Anyhoo, we recaptured out territory after 2 years. After which the GCC were BEGGING us to stop and offered 1 trillion dollars in compensation.
> 
> All empires conquer and fall. We schooled the Romans multiple times. Nothing new about that.
> Your great empires were not even run by you. The politial locus of Abbasid empire was located in Baghdad, and practically run by us. First time the so called "conqueror" got absolutely bitchslapped by the "conquered"
> Anyway what matters is not ancient history but modern times. And in modern times your peninsula is the last place where decolonization has yet to take place, as KSA is an American mandate (after British rule, after Ottoman rule).



But you still got help from the outside, the geography was still in your favor and you had more manpower and you were in the defensive position (always easier when two more or less equal forces are clashing) despite that you could not win. And here you are dreaming or at least indicating that you can even conquer one inch of the Arab world. Egypt alone could deal with you on equal terms if you bordered them. Please don't make us laugh. I already said that KSA is not looking to invade anything or anyone. The army is solely for deterrence.

Well, too bad for you but the Western powers also sold weapons to Iran. It was in their interest to prolong the war. So not fooling anybody here. France for instance.

Let us not forget the Soviet support to you as well.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soviet_support_for_Iran_during_the_Iran–Iraq_war

The GCC did not care. The GCC that you are so obsessed about did not support Iraq until 1983. In fact it was the Iranian side who wanted to continue with the war. You already know that. Besides we never took part in it directly anyway.

Yes, that is what you are telling yourself to make yourself fell better. Especially the Umayyad Caliphate (5th biggest empire in world history) was ruled by you when you had nothing to do with it. Nice fairytale.

KSA was never a Western colony. Neither Iran. So we share something in common here.

I agree that the small GCC states are annoying in particular Qatar. We should make a deal to annex them to KSA and then we promise to help you against separatists such as Kurds, Baluch and in a worst case scenario the Azeris.

Besides you know very well that countries like Kuwait, Bahrain and Qatar are very small. The size of Montenegro. And smaller than all provinces of KSA and Iran. So not even comparable to anything. More people live in neighborhoods of Riyadh and Tehran than in Bahrain.

Anyway we should stick to the thread. Last time I checked nobody is getting killed in Bahrain contrary to what is going on in Syria.


----------



## Doritos11

@al-Hasani

In 1990-1991 the foreign soldiers that have gone into Saudi Arabia exceed 700.000, enough to annex the peninsula of which 60.000 permanent until 2003. Therefor the statement of Saudi Arabia never been colonized is not only false by other events & this event, it is the complete opposite.
Political colonization is what happened and still is the case with many gulf states, such as Kuwait, UAE, Bahrain, Qatar. Militarily they aren’t independent on commanding of forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> But you still got help from the outside, the geography was still in your favor and you had more manpower and you were in the defensive position (always easier when two more or less equal forces are clashing) despite that you could not win. And here you are dreaming or at least indicating that you can even conquer one inch of the Arab world. Egypt alone could deal with you on equal terms if you bordered them. Please don't make us laugh. I already said that KSA is not looking to invade anything or anyone. The army is solely for deterrence.
> 
> Well, too bad for you but the Western powers also sold weapons to Iran. It was in their interest to prolong the war. So not fooling anybody here.
> 
> The GCC did not care. The GCC that you are so obsessed about did not support Iraq until 1983. In fact it was the Iranian side you wanted to continue with the war. You already know that.
> 
> Yes, that is what you are telling yourself to make yourself better. Especially the Umayyad Caliphate (5th biggest empire in the world) was ruled by you when you had nothing to do with it. Nice fairytale.
> 
> KSA was never a Western colony. Neither Iran. So we share something in common here.
> 
> I agree that the small GCC states are annoying in particular Qatar. We should make a deal to annex them to KSA and then we promise to help you against separatists such as Kurds, Baluch and in a worst case scenario the Azeris.
> 
> Besides you know very well that countries like Kuwait, Bahrain and Qatar are very small. The size of Montenegro. And smaller than all provinces of KSA and Iran. So not even comparable to anything. More people live in neighborhoods of Riyadh and Tehran than in Bahrain.
> 
> Anyway we should stick to the thread. Last time I checked nobody is getting killed in Bahrain contrary to what is going on in Syria.



If we get technical, yes we got help, but my point was that it was not remotely comparable to the military and intelligence help Saddam received.
And again, our military was crippled after the generals executions in a chaotic revolutionary period.
We fought and defended by using assymetric guerilla tactics.
And thats what we would use, should the US ever invade. Although they dont have the stomach for such an adventure at all.
And we never sought to conquer Arab world. What are you babbling about? Like I have said repeatadly, our military doctrine is based on having powerful detterence and prevent adverseries from attacking. Simple.

KSA is a Western colony. West is not ockupying it military in conventional sense, but Al Saud depend on the West for security and regime survival. US is dominating you politically and thats a fact.
You were a British mandate before that, and Ottoman mandate before that. You know this very well.

And thanks but no thanks. Those Balooch and Azari are our dear countrymen. Azari are one of the most radical Iranian patriot groups there ever was. Figures like Sattar Khan, Reza Khan and Bager Khan is testimony to that.

Besides, even under sanctions, there is no instability or ethnic conflict in Iran. Cant remember the last time I heard news of such conflict? In fact, I never have.
Thats because Iran is an enduring state with a vibrant history of institutions and where all Iranian ethnicities share a strong sense of national cohesion.
So no need of your help, because there is not a problem. Only in your dreams


----------



## al-Hasani

Doritos11 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> In 1990-1991 the foreign soldiers that have gone into Saudi Arabia exceed 700.000, enough to annex the peninsula of which 60.000 permanent until 2003. Therefor the statement of Saudi Arabia never been colonized is not only false by other events & this event, it is the complete opposite.
> Political colonization is what happened and still is the case with many gulf states, such as Kuwait, UAE, Bahrain, Qatar. Militarily they aren’t independent on commanding of forces.



You are not very clever are you? KSA was never colonized by any Western power. That's it. Very easy to understand. By that logic Iran was colonized too. Iran who in fact were invaded by Russia, suffered from famine and who were a proxy of the Western powers during the Azeri Turkic Qajar Dynasty and during the Shah which had tons of Western advisers etc. as well. Or the coup d'état in 1953. Anyway not sure why I am telling you all this since you know nothing about it. Like with most other things. But as I told you already you don't know the regions history and have shown it again and again.

The Americans who came to KSA did not come to annex KSA (LOL) but were stationed at a few military bases in a deal after the Gulf War were Kuwait was invaded. In order to launch an invasion on Saddam's Iraq and to defend Kuwait. That was all. It lasted for less than a year and it was to defend an ally, Kuwait, from Saddam Hussein. You must be really dumb to equal that with decade long colonization. KSA did not cease to exist and was a sovereign nation all the time who just allowed an ally to use its lands for an land invasion of a small neighbor (Kuwait) that cowardly got attacked by a much larger country (Iraq).

No shit sherlock? What do you expect really? Those countries are the size of the Basra Province, Babil and Salah ad-Din. So of course they don't have a 100% independent foreign policy. But you know what? All those countries have been Western colonies unlike KSA and Iran. Further discussion with you is pointless so safe the reply. You are not part of the discussion anyway.


----------



## Doritos11

al-Hasani said:


> . By that logic Iran was colonized too. Iran who in fact were invaded by Russia, suffered from famine and who was a proxy of the Western powers during the Qajar Dynasty and during the Shah which had tons of Western advisers etc. as well. Or the coup d'état in 1953. Anyway not sure why I telling you all this since you know nothing about it. Like with most other things. But as I told you already you don't know the regions history and have shown it again and again.
> 
> No shit sherlock? What do you expect really? Those countries are the size of the Basra Province, Babil and Salah ad-Din. So of course they don't have a 100% independent foreign policy. But you know what? All those countries have been Western colonies unlike KSA and Iran.



What Iran is and isn’t is none of my interest or part of my comment.



> *The Americans who came to KSA did not annex KSA* ( + BY PHYSICAL WARFARE ) at all but were stationed at a *few military bases* in a deal after the Gulf War were Kuwait was invaded. That was all. It lasted for less than a year and it was to defend an ally, Kuwait, from Saddam Hussein.


That is why I said : "POLITICAL COLONIZATION'

~60.000 IS NOT A FEW MILITARY BASES BUT 2 -4 LARGE DIVISIONS.



> You are not very clever are you? KSA was never colonized by any Western power. That's it. Very easy to understand



Repeat :



> In 1990-1991 the foreign soldiers that have gone into Saudi Arabia exceed 700.000, enough to annex the peninsula of which 60.000 permanent until 2003. Therefor the statement of Saudi Arabia never been colonized is not only false by other events & this event, it is the complete opposite.
> Political colonization is what happened and still is the case with many gulf states, such as Kuwait, UAE, Bahrain, Qatar. Militarily they aren’t independent on commanding of forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Doritos11 said:


> What Iran is and isn’t is none of my interest or part of my comment.
> 
> 
> That is why I said : "POLITICAL COLONIZATION'
> 
> ~60.000 IS NOT A FEW MILITARY BASES BUT 2 -4 LARGE DIVISIONS.
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat :



Still acting dumb I see. You don't get it do you? The Americans came with the INVITATION OF KSA not to ANNEX or INVADE KSA but to use KSA's land to invade Kuwait in order to expel the forces of Saddam Hussein. It lasted for a few months. KSA did not stop existing, nor its government nor was it ruled by USA. In fact KSA took part in that war on the same side as the US since we were and are allies. *Do you understand all this?*


----------



## Doritos11

al-Hasani said:


> Still acting dumb I see. You don't get it do you? The Americans came with the INVITATION OF KSA


Forced invitation, either invite or get fucked ( as Muammar Gaddafi said to bo mt3es on vid in Arab league meeting ) it comes down to the same thing power gets in US hands since cold war is over they can start projecting military power and bases elsewhere.



> not to ANNEX or INVADE KSA but to use KSA's land to invade Kuwait in order to expel the forces of Saddam Hussein. It lasted for a few months. KSA did not stop existing, nor its government nor was it ruled by USA. In fact KSA took part in that war on the same side as the USA since we were and are allies. *Do you understand all this?*



Government got changed actually, not by heads but by policy on all fronts, that is why when Saudis speak about the 70’s oil embargo it holds 0% relevance today as the 1991 event was huge and changed a lot.

The issue isn’t me understanding but you rejecting, you will be repeating the same content over and over again anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

ResurgentIran said:


> If we get technical, yes we got help, but my point was that it was not remotely comparable to the military and intelligence help Saddam received.
> And again, our military was crippled after the generals executions in a chaotic revolutionary period.
> We fought and defended by using assymetric guerilla tactics.
> And thats what we would use, should the US ever invade. Although they dont have the stomach for such an adventure at all.
> And we never sought to conquer Arab world. What are you babbling about? Like I have said repeatadly, our military doctrine is based on having powerful detterence and prevent adverseries from attacking. Simple.
> 
> KSA is a Western colony. West is not ockupying it military in conventional sense, but Al Saud depend on the West for security and regime survival. US is dominating you politically and thats a fact.
> You were a British mandate before that, and Ottoman mandate before that. You know this very well.
> 
> And thanks but no thanks. Those Balooch and Azari are our dear countrymen. Azari are one of the most radical Iranian patriot groups there ever was. Figures like Sattar Khan, Reza Khan and Bager Khan is testimony to that.
> 
> Besides, even under sanctions, there is no instability or ethnic conflict in Iran. Cant remember the last time I heard news of such conflict? In fact, I never have.
> Thats because Iran is an enduring state with a vibrant history of institutions and where all Iranian ethnicities share a strong sense of national cohesion.
> So no need of your help, because there is not a problem. Only in your dreams



More or less every military analyst say that both Iraq and Iran received more or less the same foreign military support although with a slight advantage to Iraq. But that advantage disappeared when you consider the fact that Iran is 4 times bigger and has a 3-4 time bigger population (at that time).

Not all were executed. That's a lame excuse. Nor were the soldiers that served for the past army that. The vast majority survived and participated in the war in one way or another.

I am not talking about anything. That's just what I have seen from some Iranian users here. Well KSA has the same policy. That's why you don't see us invading the small GCC states although we could easily do that. Oman too.

If that's the case then Iran was a Western colony during the entire reign of the Azeri Turkic Qajar Dynasty (where you lost a lot of territory btw. got invaded by Russia, suffered a famine) and the Pahlavi Dynasty where you were fully depended on the West.

All that though, like with KSA, does not change the FACT that neither KSA nor Iran was a Western colony. Never. KSA was never a British mandate (where do you make that nonsense up?) and the territories that were allied with the Ottomans were ruled by local rulers who were VASSAL states. Lastly only Hijaz and parts of the Eastern Province were ruled by vassal states loyal to the Ottomans. The vast majority of KSA was not since it was never conquered but ruled by local rulers and dynasties. Besides the Ottomans are not different to the centuries of Arab rule in Iran, or the Mongol, Turkic, Greek etc. In fact Iran was for a much, much longer period ruled by foreign dynasties and powers. So if you play that game you lose I am afraid.

But it seems that quite a lot of them want their own homeland. Not only that they are willing to fight for it as history has shown. Azeris = Azerbaijan. Hence my "the unlikely happen" comment.



Doritos11 said:


> Forced invitation, either invite or get fucked ( as Muammar Gaddafi said to bo mt3es on vid in Arab league meeting ) it comes down to the same thing power gets in US hands since cold war is over they can start projecting military power and bases elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Government got changed actually, not by heads but by policy on all fronts, that is why when Saudis speak about the 70’s oil embargo it holds 0% relevance today as the 1991 event was huge and changed a lot.
> 
> The issue isn’t me understanding but you rejecting, you will be repeating the same content over and over again anyway.



Yes, you are dumb. As I said by that logic then there is no sovereign country on earth outside of China and Russia. By that logic your country has been severely raped since 1980 and is ruled by foreigners to this very day. The fact is though that KSA never was a Western colony likewise Iran. The only two countries in the region. If you consider something that never was a colony (I already explained that in detail but as usual you do not understand much) then Iran was a Western colony even more so for the reasons I mentioned. Read them again or educate yourself.

1991 did not change anything. It was KSA themselves who invited USA. Let me repeat myself. Maybe you will get it this time.



> Still acting dumb I see. You don't get it do you? The Americans came with the INVITATION OF KSA not to ANNEX or INVADE KSA but to use KSA's land to invade Kuwait in order to expel the forces of Saddam Hussein. It lasted for a few months. KSA did not stop existing, nor its government nor was it ruled by USA. In fact KSA took part in that war on the same side as the US since we were and are allies. *Do you understand all this?*



@Arabian Legend @JUBA @BLACKEAGLE @Yzd Khalifa @Bubblegum Crisis @Full Moon @burning_phoneix @Hadbani

Look what we got here. Hilarious.


----------



## ResurgentIran

@Doritos11

Notice how the first Gulf war came during the same time of the fall of the Soviet Union? Meaning the USA was absolutely UNCONSTRAINED to pursue hegemony in the Middle East, which they were otherwise dettered from doing before by the Soviets.

Saddam got fooled by the West. The Kuwait invasion was staged event, and there is convincing evidence that Saddam got some kind of "green light" by US to Saddam to invade Kuwait. This paved the way for US and coalition forces to enter conflict and gave them perfect excuse to insert themselves militarilly in the region. This was the beginning of the American militarized order of the Middle East. An order which now promotes the interests of GCC, and vice versa GCC is trying to sustain that same order, at any cost.


----------



## Doritos11

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, you are dumb. As I said by that logic then there is no sovereign country on earth outside of China and Russia. The fact is though that KSA never was a Western colony likewise Iran. The only two countries in the region. If you consider something that never was a colony (I already explained that in detail but as usual you do not understand much) then Iran was a Western colony even more so for the reasons I mentioned. Read them again or educate yourself.
> 
> 1991 did not change anything. It was KSA themselves who invited USA. Let me repeat myself. Maybe you will get it this time.



KSA did not invite but was force to invite, it plays into the hands of US benefits, which was able to establish large military bases and in Saudi arabia and still keep them in Kuwait, Qatar, Bahrain and the UAE.

Not every state had 60.000 foreign soldiers on it’s soil as military bases for years, decade. KSA was made into one and still is under heavy US influence, an act like the 70’s oil embargo is impossible now. The US has bases all over the gulf with firepower greater then all of GCC combined also the Saudi gov getting out of line means no spare parts/ammo/weaponry for the almost 1 sourced entire NATO military equipment operating forces, all those F15’s and Typhoons become garbage, billions to hell that alone is military influence, let alone other sectors.
The political colonization of the Peninsula started in ’91 and remains the same, to make it simple, KSA is a colony.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Doritos11 said:


> KSA did not invite but was force to invite, it plays into the hands of US benefits, which was able to establish large military bases and in Saudi arabia and still keep them in Kuwait, Qatar, Bahrain and the UAE.
> 
> Not every state had 60.000 foreign soldiers on it’s soil as military bases for years, decade. KSA was made into one and still is under heavy US influence, an act like the 70’s oil embargo is impossible now. The US has bases all over the gulf with firepower greater then all of GCC combined also the Saudi gov getting out of line means no spare parts/ammo/weaponry for the almost 1 sourced entire NATO military equipment operating forces, all those F15’s and Typhoons become garbage, billions to hell that alone is military influence, let alone other sectors.
> The political colonization of the Peninsula started in ’91 and remains the same, to make it simple, KSA is a colony.



As I said by that logic every country outside of USA have been a colony. Helle even KSA was a colony since it got invaded by the British and its parliament was burned down after they gained independence. Do you understand the stupidity of your comment? No it was not forced to. After all it was Kuwait that got invaded not KSA. KSA forces together with American forces dealt with Saddam's forces in Khafji in a matter of hours. That was all that ever happened.

By that logic your country has been severely raped since 1980 and is ruled by foreigners to this very day. That you are ruled by Iranian Mullah's and Americans unable to even control all of the officially Iraqi territory. Don't make me laugh. The fact is though that KSA was never a Western colony likewise Iran. That will not change despite both countries being dominated and at times dependent on the West. That does not make a country a colony in the official sense and that is why KSA and Iran are not listed as Western colonies and never will be. End of discussion.


----------



## Doritos11

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, you are dumb. As I said by that logic then there is no sovereign country on earth outside of China and Russia. The fact is though that KSA never was a Western colony likewise Iran. The only two countries in the region. If you consider something that never was a colony (I already explained that in detail but as usual you do not understand much) then Iran was a Western colony even more so for the reasons I mentioned. Read them again or educate yourself.
> 
> 1991 did not change anything. It was KSA themselves who invited USA. Let me repeat myself. Maybe you will get it this time.



KSA did not invite but was forced to invite, it plays into the hands of US benefits, which was able to establish large military bases and in Saudi arabia and still keep them in Kuwait, Qatar, Bahrain and the UAE.

Not every state had 60.000 foreign soldiers on it’s soil as military bases for years, decade. KSA was made into one and still is under heavy US influence, an act like the 70’s oil embargo is impossible now. The US has bases all over the gulf with firepower greater then all of GCC combined also the Saudi gov getting out of line means no spare parts/ammo/weaponry for the almost 1 sourced entire NATO military equipment operating forces, all those F15’s and Typhoons become garbage, billions to hell that alone is military influence, let alone other sectors.
The political colonization of the Peninsula started in ’91 and remains the same, to make it simple, KSA is a colony.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Doritos11 said:


> KSA did not invite but was force to invite, it plays into the hands of US benefits, which was able to establish large military bases and in Saudi arabia and still keep them in Kuwait, Qatar, Bahrain and the UAE.
> 
> Not every state had 60.000 foreign soldiers on it’s soil as military bases for years, decade. KSA was made into one and still is under heavy US influence, an act like the 70’s oil embargo is impossible now. The US has bases all over the gulf with firepower greater then all of GCC combined also the Saudi gov getting out of line means no spare parts/ammo/weaponry for the almost 1 sourced entire NATO military equipment operating forces, all those F15’s and Typhoons become garbage, billions to hell that alone is military influence, let alone other sectors.
> The political colonization of the Peninsula started in ’91 and remains the same, to make it simple, KSA is a colony.



As I said by that logic every country outside of USA have been a colony. Hell even KSA was a colony since it got invaded by the British and its parliament was burned down after they gained independence. Do you understand the stupidity of your comment? No it was not forced to. After all it was Kuwait that got invaded not KSA. KSA forces together with American forces dealt with Saddam's forces in Khafji in a matter of hours. That was all that ever happened.

By that logic your country has been severely raped since 1980 and is ruled by foreigners to this very day. That you are ruled by Iranian Mullah's and Americans unable to even control all of the officially Iraqi territory. Don't make me laugh. The fact is though that KSA was never a Western colony likewise Iran. That will not change despite both countries being dominated and at times dependent on the West. That does not make a country a colony in the official sense and that is why KSA and Iran are not listed as Western colonies and never will be. End of discussion.


----------



## Doritos11

al-Hasani said:


> By that logic your country has been severely raped since 1980 and is ruled by foreigners to this very day. That you are ruled by Iranian Mullah's and Americans unable to even control all of the officially Iraqi territory. Don't make me laugh. The fact is though that KSA was never a Western colony likewise Iran. That will not change despite both countries being dominated and at times dependent on the West. That does not make a country a colony in the official sense and that is why KSA and Iran are not listed as Western colonies and never will be. End of discussion.



Still a government that buys weaponry from 2 sources which no one expected, still they aren’t sucking up to any side but balancing between both. We aren’t a puppet or controlled by others, this fits more in the case of KSA.

No end of discussion until you accept the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> More or less every military analyst say that both Iraq and Iran received more or less the same foreign military support although with a slight advantage to Iraq. But that advantage disappeared when you consider the fact that Iran is 4 times bigger and has a 3-4 time bigger population (at that time).
> 
> Not all were executed. That's a lame excuse. Nor were the soldiers that served for the past army that. The vast majority survived and participated in the war in one way or another.
> 
> I am not talking about anything. That's just what I have seen from some Iranian users here. Well KSA has the same policy. That's why you don't see us invading the small GCC states although we could easily do that. Oman too.
> 
> If that's the case then Iran was a Western colony during the entire reign of the Azeri Turkic Qajar Dynasty (where you lost a lot of territory btw. got invaded by Russia, suffered a famine) and the Pahlavi Dynasty where you were fully depended on the West.
> 
> All that though, like with KSA, does not change the FACT that neither KSA nor Iran was a Western colony. Never. KSA was never a British mandate (where do you make that nonsense up?) and the territories that were allied with the Ottomans were ruled by local rulers who were VASSAL states. Besides the Ottomans are not different to the centuries of Arab rule in Iran, or the Mongol, Turkic, Greek etc. In fact Iran was for a much, much longer period ruled by foreign dynasties and powers. So if you play that game you lose I am afraid.
> 
> But it seems that quite a lot of them want their own homeland. Not only that they are willing to fight for it as history has shown. Azeris = Azerbaijan. Hence my "the unlikely happen" comment.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are dumb. As I said by that logic then there is no sovereign country on earth outside of China and Russia. By that logic your country has been severely raped since 1980 and is ruled by foreigners to this very day. The fact is though that KSA never was a Western colony likewise Iran. The only two countries in the region. If you consider something that never was a colony (I already explained that in detail but as usual you do not understand much) then Iran was a Western colony even more so for the reasons I mentioned. Read them again or educate yourself.
> 
> 1991 did not change anything. It was KSA themselves who invited USA. Let me repeat myself. Maybe you will get it this time.
> 
> 
> 
> @Arabian Legend @JUBA @BLACKEAGLE @Yzd Khalifa @Bubblegum Crisis @Full Moon @burning_phoneix @Hadbani
> 
> Look what we got here. Hilarious.



No. The evidence clearly show that the military, economic and logistic support vastly favoured Saddam. Iran was sanctioned. It only got weapons from US via Israelis in contra scandal for f.uck sake. We did get some suppor but not comparable.
United States support for Iraq during the Iran–Iraq war - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

IRI did not execute every single soldier in the Iranian Imperial Army, but they executed the generals. So there was a severe cripple to the structure and organization. Which is why we mainly resorted to guerilla tactics in tanker war etc. Not gonna repeat myself anymore, so you can believe what you want.

And no, vast majoriy of Azari dont want separation. In fact, they are some of the most staunch defenders of territorial integrity of Iran. There are some propaganda idiots during Traktor matches (sponsored by pan-turks in Rep. of Azerbaijan), but they represent less than 1 %.
No history of ethnic conflic in Iranin Azarbaijan province speaks volumes. In fact many of them have been "persianized" by language. You can ask Abii who is Azari, I believe.
I think there is far graver danger of KSA being split up because its still a tribal country. Although I dont think its gonna happen.
But the point is that you dont have much of a case in terms of Iran separating. Iran is a stable enduring state, where national cohesion among the Iranian ethnicities is very strong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Doritos11 said:


> Still a government that buys weaponry from 2 sources which no one expected, still they aren’t sucking up to any side but balancing between both. We aren’t a puppet or controlled by others, this fits more in the case of KSA.
> 
> No end of discussion until you accept the truth.



Of course you are a puppet. A puppet that has been humiliated and invaded several times since 1980. You don't even control all of your territory. Talk about being a puppet. Iran is ruling your government while you are sucking up to the Americans (your two-times invaders) that killed hundreds of thousands of Iraqis and humiliated you for 10 years (ruled you directly - that is basically a colony since you did not even have a head of state, LOL) to fight a few hundred ISIS members that you cannot even defeat without the help of the Americans.

KSA is buying weapons from multiple countries but nice try. If buying weapons from a few countries determined whether one is a puppet.

Anyway the fact is, widely known and recorded in all history books, that neither KSA nor Iran were a Western colony despite both being depended on the West in parts of their history's.


----------



## Doritos11

ResurgentIran said:


> @Doritos11
> 
> Notice how the first Gulf war came during the same time of the fall of the Soviet Union? Meaning the USA was absolutely UNCONSTRAINED to pursue hegemony in the Middle East, which they were otherwise dettered from doing before by the Soviets.
> 
> Saddam got fooled by the West. The Kuwait invasion was staged event, and there is convincing evidence that Saddam got some kind of "green light" by US to Saddam to invade Kuwait. This paved the way for US and coalition forces to enter conflict and gave them perfect excuse to insert themselves militarilly in the region. This was the beginning of the American militarized order of the Middle East. An order which now promotes the interests of GCC, and vice versa GCC is trying to sustain that same order, at any cost.



If Saddam would have taken the oil fields of Saudi Arabia in the east it would have forced the US to make a deal with Iraq since they were not able to use their military power to get Iraq out which required ~(700.000) foreign forces in 1991, as long as the USSR threat is active, however 1991 the fall of the USSR allowed the invasion.



al-Hasani said:


> Of course you are a puppet. A puppet that has been humiliated and invaded several times since 1980. You don't even control all of your territory. Talk about being a puppet.


Humiliated are those that run away in an act of war, those that need others to fight for them unlike Iraq and Iran which both fought each other for 8 years.



> Iran is ruling your government while you are sucking up to the Americans (your two-times invaders) that killed hundreds of thousands of Iraqis and humiliated you for 10 years (ruled you directly - that is basically a colony since you did not even have a head of state, LOL) to fight a few hundred ISIS members that you cannot even defeat without the help of the Americans.


As above, the humiliated is you.
Perhaps start fighting the Iranian militias in the beautiful diverse Arab world.



> KSA is buying weapons from multiple countries but nice try. If buying weapons from a few countries determined whether one is a puppet.


Mainly US and Britain NATO allies.



> Anyway the fact is, widely known and recorded in all history books, that neither KSA nor Iran was a colony despite both being depended on the West in small parts of their histories.


Doritos11 just teached you a lesson about the 1991 political colonization of the Peninsula.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Doritos11 should open a few history books instead of fantasying and making up theories about Saddam Hussein conquering the Eastern Province of KSA when he could not even capture 1 Saudi Arabian city. Leave theories for dreams at night.

I quickly taught you how you have been humiliated since 1980 and how you have been an de jure (look that word up in your dictionary) colony and state of the Americans for a few years and how they have ruled you for years and killed hundred of thousands of you and how you now beg them for weapons to fight a few hundred ISIS peasants that you cannot defeat. Or that you are unable to control 15% of the Iraqi territory which is self-governed by the Kurds.
The former British colonial masters also had to chose the leaders for you when you became independent in 1919 and those leaders were from KSA, LOL. The same British colonial masters also draw all of your borders on a map.

Google the Sykes-Picot Agreement.

Here you go, let me do it for you:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sykes–Picot_Agreement

So don't even compare KSA which was never a colony with Iraq or any other country of the region because they for a few months in 1990 and 1991 hosted American soldiers that were our allies whom we together with liberated Kuwait with being a colony that you were on all levels and have been very recently (after 2003).


----------



## ResurgentIran

Doritos11 said:


> If Saddam would have taken the oil fields of Saudi Arabia in the east it would have forced the US to make a deal with Iraq since they were not able to use their military power to get Iraq out which required ~(700.000) foreign forces in 1991, as long as the USSR threat is active, however 1991 the fall of the USSR allowed the invasion.



Yes, the region became highly militarized after the first Gulf war. Although I think the American militarized order is eroding and states of the region are taking control of their own destiny.
The only ones that are desperately trying to sustain and cling on to it are the GCC states, as their regional strategy requires a US that is active and hegemonic (for protection).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

@al-Hasani 

Quit repeating, expected.


----------



## al-Hasani

Doritos11 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> Quit repeating, expected.



All those were facts. I first mentioned them right now to counter your nonsense. Read post number 442 to learn what a real colony is. I think that I gave a correct definition to you there I would say. Harsh but you asked for it by your trolling.



ResurgentIran said:


> Yes, the region became highly militarized after the first Gulf war. Although I think the American militarized order is eroding and states of the region are taking control of their own destiny.
> The only ones that are desperately trying to sustain and cling on to it are the GCC states, as their regional strategy requires a US that is active and hegemonic (for protection).



Look who is talking. You are basically living on Russian welfare militarily and the Western imports that are leftovers from the Western puppet and Israeli ally the dead Shah. You would not produce anything without foreign involvement. KSA has no American troops and its policy is fully independent. KSA has gone against USA on many occasions in the last 1 year. When it comes to Syria, on Egypt and many other issues. Might read about them. The Americans did not stop us from anything. According to you Iranians we are behind 9/11 (biggest attack on the world's biggest superpower in history) and all worldwide terrorism including that, that killed hundreds of American soldiers when US made Iraq a colony of theirs.

Prince Turki tells Obama to ‘wake up’ | GulfNews.com

GCC = Qatar, Kuwait and Bahrain in that case because they fear being annexed and dominated by KSA. Their rulers do at least since they want to continue ruling. They are even so desperate to rule that they overthrow their own fathers.

BTW, did you know that we and USA removed the husband of Mrs. Banana?

Wake up sleepy one, ResurgentIran.

*Our by far biggest trading partner is China btw. So much for that.*


----------



## Doritos11

al-Hasani said:


> All those were facts. I first mentioned them right now to counter your nonsense. Read post number 442 to learn what a real colony is. I think that I gave a correct definition to you there I would say. Harsh but you asked for it by your trolling.



As I told you before, humiliation isn’t getting attacked by a superpower, it’s running away from others asking for superpowers to solve your problem

As for colony, Iraq is able to play between both sides, not a colony, but the peninsula is.
Anyway are you trying to compare in some of that post of yours, don’t compare to us.


----------



## al-Hasani

Doritos11 said:


> As I told you before, humiliation isn’t getting attacked by a superpower, it’s running away from others asking for superpowers to solve your problem
> 
> As for colony, Iraq is able to play between both sides, not a colony, but the peninsula is.
> Anyway are you trying to compare in some of that post of yours, don’t compare to us.



Let me remind you of the reality. The same reality that happened 1400 years ago, LOL. Let us not even go there tonight because that would be truly humiliating.



> @Doritos11 should open a few history books instead of fantasying and making up theories about Saddam Hussein conquering the Eastern Province of KSA when he could not even capture 1 Saudi Arabian city. Leave theories for dreams at night.
> 
> I quickly taught you how you have been humiliated since 1980 and how you have been an de jure (look that word up in your dictionary) colony and state of the Americans for a few years and how they have ruled you for years and killed hundred of thousands of you and how you now beg them for weapons to fight a few hundred ISIS peasants that you cannot defeat. Or that you are unable to control 15% of the Iraqi territory which is self-governed by the Kurds.
> The former British colonial masters also had to chose the leaders for you when you became independent in 1919 and those leaders were from KSA, LOL. The same British colonial masters also draw all of your borders on a map.
> 
> Google the Sykes-Picot Agreement.
> 
> Here you go, let me do it for you:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sykes–Picot_Agreement
> 
> So don't even compare KSA which was never a colony with Iraq or any other country of the region because they for a few months in 1990 and 1991 hosted American soldiers that were our allies whom we together with liberated Kuwait with being a colony that you were on all levels and have been very recently (after 2003).



PS: We are not comparing ourselves to failed countries that are Iranian Mullah proxies and who are now begging for weapons from their two-times masters and invaders who killed 1-2 million Iraqis and a country that cannot even defeat a few hundred ISIS peasants or a country that is not even controlling 15% of its territory (Kurdistan). Moreover they are even giving money to those Kurds, LOL.
Because their constitution was written by their American invaders together with their former colonial masters the British. LOL. So they have little choice.


----------



## Doritos11

As I said don’t compare your little history with others in the region. Could not take 1 ? reread history, he could take all Gulf if he wanted, the military power was present but that command was never given by him.

Houthis just took a city close to Saudi Arabia which you have been fighting what are you doing about it ?
US is the one defending you since you can’t do it yourself.
A recent offensive on ISIL has started I see you don’t like it.

However keep your dreams about your unconquered Najdi desert.


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> All those were facts. I first mentioned them right now to counter your nonsense. Read post number 442 to learn what a real colony is. I think that I gave a correct definition to you there I would say. Harsh but you asked for it by your trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Look who is talking. You are basically living on Russian welfare militarily and the Western imports that are leftovers from the Western puppet and Israeli ally the dead Shah. You would not produce anything without foreign involvement. KSA has no American troops and its policy is fully independent. KSA has gone against USA on many occasions in the last 1 year. When it comes to Syria, on Egypt and many other issues. Might read about them. The Americans did not stop us from anything. According to you Iranians we are behind 9/11 (biggest attack on the world's biggest superpower in history) and all worldwide terrorism including that, that killed hundreds of American soldiers when US made Iraq a colony of theirs.
> 
> Prince Turki tells Obama to ‘wake up’ | GulfNews.com
> 
> GCC = Qatar, Kuwait and Bahrain in that case because they fear being annexed and dominated by KSA. Their rulers do at least since they want to continue ruling. They are even so desperate to rule that they overthrow their own fathers.
> 
> BTW, did you know that we and USA removed the husband of Mrs. Banana?
> 
> Wake up sleepy one, ResurgentIran.
> 
> *Our by far biggest trading partner is China btw. So much for that.*



They dont have military troops in KSA anymore because of the backlash it caused in terms of terrorism. Also widely unpopular with the population and Muslim world at large, so they relocated to another GCC state (qatar).
Yeah the Shah was a puppet, where have you seen me denying it? But we overthrew him and now we are an independent state.
We are not relying on anyone for military. We have a domestic industry. Our conventional army is weak, but again, we dont play it that way. We have built up a robust defensive capbility, using various assymetris means.
We are self sufficient in defence, even if we dont produce state of the art. At least we produce the basics.

Your Syria policy is alligned with US so that was a bad example.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Doritos11



I must have hit a nerve by sticking to facts about your failed Iranian colony that now bends down to their two-times invaders the Americans who killed 1-2 Iraqi and humiliated you and called you sandniggers, I-ranqis etc.

Yes, he could in your dreams. In reality he would never have been able to control or even defeat KSA. The GCC already existed by then and that would have been impossible. KSA did not have a bad army by any means. Let @Informant educate you on that.

No, Houthis got their asses kicked by KSA. In a matter of months. They never controlled any territory in KSA. We kicked their *** in their own mountanious backyard.

Something that you cannot do with a few hundred ISIS peasants in the desert. Let alone the Kurds.

ISIS is a Iraqi creation led by an Iraqi. Why should I care about them? Let them be eliminated so the Child-Murderer in Syria falls.

PS: Nejd is a highland something that you do not have a lot of in Iraq. Nejd means highland in Arabic and has rich agricultural areas especially around Ha'il, Unaizah and Buraidah the size of some countries.


----------



## Doritos11

al-Hasani said:


> @Doritos11
> 
> 
> 
> I must have hit a nerve by sticking to facts about your failed Iranian colony that now bends down to their two-times invaders the Americans who killed 1-2 Iraqi and humiliated you and called you sandniggers, I-ranqis etc.
> 
> Yes, he could in your dreams. In reality he would never have been able to control or even defeat KSA. The GCC already existed by then and that would have been impossible. KSA did not have a bad army by any means. Let @Informant educate you on that.
> 
> No, Houthis got their asses kicked by KSA. In a matter of months. They never controlled any territory in KSA. We kicked their *** in their own mountanious backyard.
> 
> Something that you cannot do with a few hundred ISIS peasants in the desert. Let alone the Kurds.
> 
> ISIS is a Iraqi creation led by an Iraqi. Why should I care about them? Let them be eliminated so the Child-Murderer in Syria falls.



Quit barking the same over and over again.
As for "SandNiggers" I don’t mind this word, not an insult to me, actually i’m not even that dark Saudis are darker.
Now continue barking, won’t read.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Doritos11 said:


> Quit barking the same over and over again.
> As for "SandNiggers" I don’t mind this word, not an insult to me, actually i’m not even that dark Saudis are darker.
> Now continue barking, won’t read.



But many of your countrymen are dark. Darker than many Arabs of the region. Skin color has nothing to do with it. It's what I described that is the true behavior of a puppet state. A country that sanctioned you for years, that has invaded you 2 times, committed genocide, massacres, humiliated you, used depleted uranium, ruled you etc. and now when they leave you despite them wanting to stay you are back begging them for help all because you can't defeat a few hundred ISIS peasants and retards in the desert and Ramadi and Fallujah without American weaponry and advisers. Just as Saddam begged them for help before when you fought against the Mullah's,

Quit the trolling and I will not write harsh/controversial facts. You started the trolling because you could not stand the historical realties. You also interrupted a discussion where you were not involved. You started it as always here recently. So don't cry.


----------



## SinaG

I seriously believe al-Hasani has multiple personality disorder. He contradicts himself all the time. In one post he talks about the beautiful, diverse, ancient, noble, Arab world, yet in another he belittles those very Arabs. Talking about Iraq being a failed state and wanting to annex Qatar. 
He also insults Kurds when he is talking to Surenas, saying that he would "volunteer" and "fight" to rid Iraq of them, but when talking to Iraqis he tries to humiliate them using the Kurd card.
Same with Iran which he calls a failed state with no influence that has been conquered many times, yet here he says we are colonizers of Iraq and one of only two middle eastern countries to never be colonized.

Dude make up your mind.


----------



## Doritos11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

SinaG said:


> I seriously believe al-Hasani has multiple personality disorder. He contradicts himself all the time. In one post he talks about the beautiful, diverse, ancient, noble, Arab world, yet in another he belittles those very Arabs. Talking about Iraq being a failed state and wanting to annex Qatar.
> He also insults Kurds when he is talking to Surenas, saying that he would "volunteer" and "fight" to rid Iraq of them, but when talking to Iraqis he tries to humiliate them using the Kurd card.
> Same with Iran which he calls a failed state with no influence that has been conquered many times, yet here he says we are colonizers of Iraq and one of only two middle eastern countries to never be colonized.
> 
> Dude make up your mind.



Dude, learn the difference between trolling and serious debates.

Point 1: Invading Qatar is obviously a joke. A old one from my part and a few other Saudi Arabian users here that you do not understand since you are a new user, unless you are one of the many Iranian double users. But yes, quite frankly I would like to annex Qatar. Got a problem with that? Does not make me anti-Arab, LOL.

Point 2: I have no problem with Kurds and the now banned Kuridsh user @Bahoz even wrote a PM to me and thanked me for standing up for them. I can quote it here if you like or get a moderator to post it. I am bashing Kurds when Kurds are bashing Arabs. As a reply. Do you understand that? Besides me and Surenas had a long and serious debate as recently as 2 days ago and we have not trolled each other since.

Point 3: Insults are met with insults here. But yes, I would be on Iraq's side in a war against the Kurds.

Point 4: Iran likewise KSA have never been a Western colony. But both regions/countries have been conquered by outsiders, outside of Nejd and some other parts of KSA. Those others are obviously fellow Middle Eastern people.

Got it now?


----------



## SinaG

al-Hasani said:


> Invading Qatar is obviously a joke. . . . . . . But yes, quite frankly I would like to annex Qatar.



You just contradicted yourself in the same post.



al-Hasani said:


> Point 2: I have no problem with Kurds and the now banned Kuridsh user @Bahoz even wrote a PM to me and thanked me for standing up for them. I can quote it here if you like or get a moderator to post it. I am bashing Kurds when Kurds are bashing Arabs.



If you decide to "bash" an entire ethnicity just over the words of one user, when you don't even believe what you are saying, then there is a problem.



al-Hasani said:


> Point 3: Insulsts are met with insults here. But yes, I would side on Iraq's side in a war against the Kurds.



Again, a weak sauce reason as to why you constantly contradict yourself and insult entire peoples.



al-Hasani said:


> Those others are obviously fellow Middle Eastern people.



Which others?


----------



## al-Hasani

SinaG said:


> You just contradicted yourself in the same post.
> 
> 
> 
> If you decide to "bash" an entire ethnicity, just over the words of one user, when you don't even believe what you are saying, then there is a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, a weak sauce reason as to why you constantly contradict yourself and insult entire peoples.
> 
> 
> 
> Which others?



No, I don't. Me talking about annexing Qatar is obviously a joke since I have no powers to do so. But if I am brutally honest then I would like KSA to annex Qatar. So maybe I contradict myself here. One day I am in favor of annexing those smaller GCC states and some other days I feel sorry for them and want them to be separate countries. Now you have made me indecisive again. It depends on my mood. You must have such a country in your neighborhood that you feel about the same way? Anyway where you not calling for Iran to invade/regain Azerbaijan? Maybe you fell the same way with them, who knows? I will not criticize you for feeling that way.

You know how this forum works and you have been guilty of doing the same as me. I am not saying that I am innocent and openly admit to countering insults with insults. Never hidden that. Sometimes I also troll. I bash Kurds when Kurds (in this case Surenas) bash all Arabs which he often does as you know yourself very well. But I don't have any problems with Kurds in reality just like I don't believe that Surenas has a real problem with Arabs. That's just something we say here to troll others. Those are things that the forum does to you.

You know that. Arabs, Greeks, Turks, Mongols, Russians etc. invaded parts or totally conquered what is now Iran. Hijaz and other of the conquered parts of KSA have been conquered by the Ottomans. Correct me if I am wrong but the Sassanids might have had vassal states for some time in what is now the Eastern Province of KSA.

But in recent history, in fact in all of our two countries history's, neither KSA or Iran have been Western colonies like all of our other neighbors have. Or the territories of what is now KSA and Iran. We have both had pro-Western rulers and been dependent on the West but that does not equal being colonies. I hope at least that we can agree here? Or what?

Western = Western countries in the past 500 years (colonial era). Neither KSA nor Iran have been part of that.


----------



## SinaG

al-Hasani said:


> No, I don't. Me talking about annexing Qatar is obviously a joke since I have no powers to do so. But if I am brutally honest then I would like KSA to annex Qatar. So maybe I contradict myself here. One day I am in favor of annexing those smaller GCC states and some other days I feel sorry for them and want them to be separate countries. Now you have made me indecisive again. It depends on my mood. You must have such a country in your neighborhood that you feel about the same way. Anyway where you not calling for Iran to invade/regain Azerbaijan? Maybe you fell the same way with them, who knows? I want criticize you for feeling that way.



I would love Iran to conquer Azerbaijan.  But the point is, I don't pretend to be friendly with them, as you do with Gulf countries. Why the desire to annex these Gulf countries anyway when you are all a part of the GCC? I didn't know about Qatar-Saudi bad blood until I saw your posts now. I googled it and found this article. Is this the main reason for hostility?

The effects on Saudi Arabia of Qatar-Iran rapprochement <br><i>by</i> <b>Emrah Usta*</b> - Today's Zaman, your gateway to Turkish daily news



al-Hasani said:


> You know how this forum works and you have been guilty of doing the same as me. I am not saying that I am innocent and openly admit to countering insults with insults. Never hidden that. Sometimes I also troll. I bash Kurds when Kurds (in this case Surenas) bash all Arabs which he often does as you know yourself very well. But I don't have any problems with Kurds in reality just like I don't believe that Surenas has a real problem with Arabs. That's just something we say here to troll others. Those are things that the forum does to you.



Ok, fair enough. But maybe you could contribute to making this forum a better place, instead of helping to keep it a shithole.




al-Hasani said:


> You know that. Arabs, Greeks, Turks, Mongols, Russian etc. invaded parts or totally conquered what is now Iran. Hijaz and other of the conquered parts of KSA have been conquered by the Ottomans. Correct me if I am wrong but the Sassanids might have had vassal states for some time in what is now the Eastern Province of KSA.



Yes, the Sassanids controlled the entire borders of Persian Gulf and Sea of Oman.







al-Hasani said:


> But in recent history, in fact in all of our two countries/regions histories, neither KSA or Iran have been Western colonies like all our other neighbors have. Or the territories of what is now KSA and Iran. We have both had pro-Western rulers and been dependent on the West but that does not equal being colonies. I hope at least that we can agree here?



I agree that neither have been colonies. But Iran was a western puppet during Mohammad Reza Pahlavi's reign. Currently I believe Saudi Arabia is also a puppet. What can be discussed however is wether it is better to be a puppet of a superpower and get their protection, or to go it alone like Iran and be isolated from the west.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@SinaG



Really? Then we have little dictators in both of us. In all seriousness, who does not have that sometimes? Well, don't misunderstand me. I don't hate Qataris. In fact I don't hate any people since it is irrational and against common sense to hate a whole people. Islam also forbids this and I might not be a hardcore Muslim or very conservative but I try to follow the basics to my best abilities and I consider myself a Muslim obviously.
Basically I just don't like their government/rulers nor their foreign policy. I don't like the spoilt Khaleeji Arabs of Kuwait or Qatar either. Especially those two. Emiratis are a friendly bunch and I should not insult family members since I have a older sister that is married to a half Emirati gentleman that lives in the UK and in Dubai.
Another thing is that I don't see the historical justification for Qatar being Qatar. It is a new creation. It was part of the ancient Dilmun civilization (5000-45000 years old) and had trading ties to the Sumerians not far away and some other ancient civilizations of the region but they were never a separate entity. I mean it is such a small area and sparsely inhabited that it could never have been a separate entity although we cannot know for a certainty.
At least Bahrain has a ancient history of being Bahrain (Greater Bahrain region etc.).
But countries like Kuwait, UAE and Qatar? Not so much.
Yemen for instance has one of the most ancient histories of the world and Oman has an ancient history as well and was a recent colonial power with lands in what is now Pakistan, the Middle East and Eastern Africa. So they controlled land on 3 continents.
Jordan and Iraq also have their own ancient Semitic histories mainly.
But Qatar, UAE and Kuwait? Not so much. They have an old history as well and ancient one as every country of our ancient ME region but not as separate entities. 
Do you know what I am feeling/referring to/trying so say here? I just don't feel that they should exist. This might sound insane but I can't help it.
I know a few Ethiopians and they feel the same about a country like Eritrea (new one too) and Djibouti. They should not be there simply.

Basically look at it this way. Qatar is existing only thanks to their royal family (rulers) who emigrated from what is now Nejd centuries ago and settled in what is now Qatar where they mostly lived off trade, seafaring with the famous Arab dhow boats and pearl trade. Qatar probably did not have more than 50.000 inhabitants 100 years ago. In the Arab world nearly every region, town etc. was ruled by a certain family, clan, tribe etc. In Qatar it was the Al-Thani family who belong to the greater Banu Tamim tribe that has millions of members across the Arab world from Morocco to Oman. So they claimed rule of what is now Qatar and when the British colonized what is now Qatar they used the Al-Thani clan as their vassals because no colonizers can rule without the help of locals. When the British left in 1971 the Al-Thani family proclaimed themselves independent and Qatar was born. And here 42 years later we are here.

Qatar being the richest country per capita with the second or third biggest gas reserves and a little annoying Peninsula that is trying to punch WAY above its weight. Basically they are doing close to everything opposite of what KSA is doing in terms of foreign policy. They are very pro MB for instance which KSA, Kuwait, Oman and UAE are against. This annoys us. Many other things that we should not mention here. But it is not all Saudi Arabians or other Arabs that feel this way but if you ask the Egyptian users here they will be against Qatar. But if you ask Arabs that like the MB they will hail Qatar as the next big thing. Basically it all comes down to their foreign policy, meddling and them trying to punch WAY above their weight.

Yeah, I know. But think about it for a second. We obviously can't troll in real life in our miserable academic life where everything must be serious otherwise you are screwed nor can we do it on other forums because we quickly get banned. Here on the other hand we get a timeout and get allowed to regress to a young and innocent age of trolling when it suits us.
But in all honesty then there have been many serious and knowledgeable discussions in the past so it is not all doomed. But close to it many times, at least on this section.

Yeah, exactly. As I remembered.

Well, I don't agree with Iran being a fully puppet or KSA being that now. Both counties had their own policies and were also against the West at some point and worked against them openly. Those are facts. I am against calling that being puppets because then every ally of US is a puppet including all of Europe.

I would rather say that we are US allies and that the US, being the sole superpower that it is and way, way stronger than us, have a certain influence. But not to the point that they even dictate most of the issues which they clearly don't and never had. Same with Iran under the Shah.

Anyway it surprises me that you are pro- current Iran regime. That surprises me. Never thought that.

Sorry for the essay. I hope that I am not trolling now or contradicting myself. It's getting late.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

@al-Hasani 

All the sudden Dilum garbage talk, read some history before you try to connect that to Peninsula Arabs, nothing to do with them.
Dilmun - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

It's good that terrorists have been suppressed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## e3nad3alek

Doritos11 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> All the sudden Dilum garbage talk, read some history before you try to connect that to Peninsula Arabs, nothing to do with them.
> Dilmun - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Dilmun was located in the Arabian Peninsula.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

e3nad3alek said:


> Dilmun was located in the Arabian Peninsula.



Right, when did I deny that ?

Now read that wiki page he keeps posting, see who it’s connected to and have fun.


----------



## F117

When you invite Americans into your own country to protect you, it's similar to letting another man sleep together with your wife.

No wonder Osama BL. got infuriated at seeing American GIs guard Mecca and Medina.

This was how Al Qaeda was started.


----------



## al-Hasani

Doritos11 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> All the sudden Dilum garbage talk, read some history before you try to connect that to Peninsula Arabs, nothing to do with them.
> Dilmun - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



The ancient Dilmun civilization was a NATIVE civilization based in what is now KSA and Bahrain. They were native. Just like all the other civilizations and all the Semitic ones since the accepted theory is that Semitic people came from the Arabian Peninsula.

BBC News - Bahrain digs unveil one of oldest civilizations

Last time I checked Bahrain lies off the coast precisely in the middle of what is now the Eastern Province of KSA and lies a few km of the Saudi Arabian coastline. Today there is a bridge connecting us.
From the recent BBC article:



> Abdullah Hassan Yehia also explains that the Dilmun merchants had a monopoly of trade in copper, a precious commodity which was shipped from the mines of Oman to the cities of Mesopotamia. But he debunks the theory that Bahrain may have been used by *prehistoric inhabitants of the Arabian mainland* as a cemetery. The island has approximately 170,000 burial mounds covering an area of 30 square kilometres or 5% of the main island area.





BLACKEAGLE said:


> It's good that terrorists have been suppressed.



Indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

The ancient Dilmun civilization was a NATIVE Semitic civilization based in what is now KSA and Bahrain. They were native. Just like all the other civilizations and all the Semitic ones since the accepted theory is that Semitic people came from the Arabian Peninsula.

BBC News - Bahrain digs unveil one of oldest civilizations

Last time I checked Bahrain lies off the coast precisely in the middle of what is now the Eastern Province of KSA and lies a few km of the Saudi Arabian coastline. Today there is a bridge connecting us.
From the recent BBC article:



> Abdullah Hassan Yehia also explains that the Dilmun merchants had a monopoly of trade in copper, a precious commodity which was shipped from the mines of Oman to the cities of Mesopotamia. But he debunks the theory that Bahrain may have been used by *prehistoric inhabitants of the Arabian mainland* as a cemetery. The island has approximately 170,000 burial mounds covering an area of 30 square kilometres or 5% of the main island area.





BLACKEAGLE said:


> It's good that terrorists have been suppressed.



Indeed 7abibi. We will be there until everything is calm 100%. At least we are not leaving anywhere. But the Bahraini government is going to decide that since they invited us.



F117 said:


> When you invite Americans into your own country to protect you, it's similar to letting another man sleep together with your wife.
> 
> No wonder Osama BL. got infuriated at seeing American GIs guard Mecca and Medina.
> 
> This was how Al Qaeda was started.



@F117

Al-Qaeda is based on the ideology of Sayyid Qutb. Google Qutbism. OBL saw him as his greatest inspiration.

*Basically every modern-day JIHADI gets a lot of his inspiration from Sayyid Qutb.*



> Qutb's message was spread through his writing, his followers and especially through his brother, Muhammad Qutb, who moved to Saudi Arabia following his release from prison in Egypt and became a professor of Islamic Studies and edited, published and promoted his brother Sayyid's work.[7][8]
> Ayman Al-Zawahiri, who went on to become a member of the Egyptian Islamic Jihad, was one of Muhammad Qutb's students [9] and later a mentor of Osama bin Laden and a leading member of al-Qaeda.[10] and had been first introduced to Sayyad Qutb by his uncle, Mafouz Azzam, who had been very close to Sayyad Qutb throughout his life and impressed on al-Zawahiri "the purity of Qutb's character and the torment he had endured in prison."[11] Zawahiri paid homage to Qutb in his work _Knights under the Prophet's Banner._[12]
> 
> Osama bin Laden is reported to have regularly attended weekly public lectures by Muhammad Qutb, at King Abdulaziz University, and to have read and been deeply influenced by Sayyid Qutb.[13]
> 
> Late Yemeni Al Qaeda leader Anwar al-Awlaki has also spoken of Qutb's great influence and of being "so immersed with the author I would feel Sayyid was with me... speaking to me directly.”[14]



*Qutbism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
It would really help if outsiders (non-Arabs), before they started discussions, actually knew what they were talking about. That way we could actually discuss a lot of interesting issues.

KSA invited MB members when they were persecuted and banned in Egypt in the 1960's and 1970's. Including the very same brother of Sayyid Qutb. After the Al-Masjid Al-Haram hijacking in 1979 most got thrown out and their ideology got targeted. Ever since KSA has been against them hence the Saudi Arabian support for Al-Sisi.

MB has also ever since been against Arab monarchies especially. There were never any American soldiers in Makkah or Madinah. They were based in a few military bases largely totally cut off from the remaining society. In the Eastern Province. They had their own American fast food chains etc. on their bases. This is the theory of how fast food really entered the GCC area and Arab world. They were stationed there to protect nearby Kuwait from being attacked by Saddam Hussein AGAIN (who still claimed it) and the smaller GCC states who feared for a attack due to their support of Kuwait and vulnerability. But nothing ever happened again and then KSA told them to leave and they did that. They also trained locals if I remember correctly. There was military cooperation at least which is only normal given that both KSA and USA were and are allies. As of now at least although both countries are slowly moving away from each other.

You being an Iranian should know that politics quickly change, especially those of the ME, since your country (Iran) was not more than 35 years ago the greatest American and Israeli ally of the region and it might become that again. Not long from now on. Actually the same Israel that your Mullah's have screamed "death to" for the past 35 years supported you during the Iran-Iraq war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

*Protests called 3 years after Bahrain's crushed uprising*
By AFP
Published: February 12, 2014

*DUBAI: Bahrain’s opposition has called for protests to mark the third anniversary Friday of an Arab Spring revolt led by the Shia majority that was brutally crushed by the Saudi-backed Sunni monarchy.*

The Gulf state is deeply divided, with persistent protests on the outskirts of the capital Manama that ignite clashes with police, scores of Shias jailed on “terror” charges, deadlocked reconciliation talks and simmering sectarian distrust.

The main opposition group al Wefaq is calling for a strike on Thursday and a rally Saturday to commemorate the February 14 uprising, which was inspired by the pro-democracy revolts that swept the Arab world in early 2011.

But even the head of Al-Wefaq, cleric Ali Salman, admits there will only be “symbolic activities to protest the deterioration of the situation.”

The clandestine February 14 youth coalition has called on protesters on Friday to try to reach Pearl Square, where demonstrators camped for a month before being violently driven out by security forces in March 2011.

The roundabout and its central monument, which became a symbol of the uprising, were later razed and the site remains heavily restricted.

At least 89 people have been killed since the protests began, according to the International Federation for Human Rights.

Two rounds of national reconciliation talks have so far failed to bring the two sides anywhere near common ground on the future of the tiny but strategic Gulf archipelago.

Crown Prince Salman, who has made several overtures to the opposition, called last month for a third round of national talks.

But many in the opposition believe his efforts have been undercut by more hawkish members of the royal family, including his great uncle Prince Khalifa, who has been prime minister ever since independence from Britain in 1971.

The opposition says the Sunni monarchy, which crushed the uprising with the aid of a Saudi-led Gulf intervention force, has little interest in sharing power, much less in accepting a constitutional monarchy with an elected prime minister that could bring the Shiite majority to power.

“The dialogue has failed because of the lack of a real will by the regime to find a political solution,” the opposition chief told AFP.

“The royal family monopolises all the powers… and refuses to make concessions,” Salman said, accusing the government of trying to “buy time and deceive the international community” during previous talks.

The Wefaq-led opposition responded to the latest call for dialogue with a roadmap reiterating its demands for “a parliament with full legislative powers” and an “elected government” as well as the release of political prisoners.

The government has in turn sought to dilute the opposition’s presence by widening the dialogue to include Sunni associations that support the monarchy.

“There is no place for bilateral talks between the government and the opposition,” Information Minister Samira Rajab said, adding that authorities had requested proposals from all parties and would prepare an “agreed” agenda after studying them.

Bahrain, like Syria, is widely seen as a battleground in the regional standoff between Sunni Saudi Arabia and Shia Iran, with Riyadh fearing both the spread of Arab Spring unrest to the Gulf and the potential emboldening of its own Shia minority.

Gulf monarchies “will not abandon Bahrain,” says Kuwaiti analyst Ayed al Mannaa, charging that Iran “dreams of establishing a bridgehead at the doorstep of Saudi Arabia.”

Claire Beaugrand, a political analyst at L’Institut francais du Proche-Orient, said the dialogue’s outcome depends on “the relative strength of internal forces” within the royal family and the level of foreign support enjoyed by the government and the opposition.

While politicians in Manama trade blame for the deadlock, in Shia villages on the city’s outskirts the struggle has played out in increasingly vicious clashes between protesters and police, with authorities reporting an increase in the use of explosives.

Human Rights Watch accused Bahraini authorities last month of “seriously” undermining prospects for a political solution, citing an increase in “restrictions on the exercise of core human rights like freedom of speech, assembly and association.”

“Official talk of reform is a joke at the time when peaceful critics of the government are labelled terrorists and kept in jail,” said the group’s deputy Middle East director Joe Stork.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Devil Soul said:


> *Protests called 3 years after Bahrain's crushed uprising*
> By AFP
> Published: February 12, 2014
> 
> *DUBAI: Bahrain’s opposition has called for protests to mark the third anniversary Friday of an Arab Spring revolt led by the Shia majority that was brutally crushed by the Saudi-backed Sunni monarchy.*
> 
> The Gulf state is deeply divided, with persistent protests on the outskirts of the capital Manama that ignite clashes with police, scores of Shias jailed on “terror” charges, deadlocked reconciliation talks and simmering sectarian distrust.
> 
> The main opposition group al Wefaq is calling for a strike on Thursday and a rally Saturday to commemorate the February 14 uprising, which was inspired by the pro-democracy revolts that swept the Arab world in early 2011.
> 
> But even the head of Al-Wefaq, cleric Ali Salman, admits there will only be “symbolic activities to protest the deterioration of the situation.”
> 
> The clandestine February 14 youth coalition has called on protesters on Friday to try to reach Pearl Square, where demonstrators camped for a month before being violently driven out by security forces in March 2011.
> 
> The roundabout and its central monument, which became a symbol of the uprising, were later razed and the site remains heavily restricted.
> 
> At least 89 people have been killed since the protests began, according to the International Federation for Human Rights.
> 
> Two rounds of national reconciliation talks have so far failed to bring the two sides anywhere near common ground on the future of the tiny but strategic Gulf archipelago.
> 
> Crown Prince Salman, who has made several overtures to the opposition, called last month for a third round of national talks.
> 
> But many in the opposition believe his efforts have been undercut by more hawkish members of the royal family, including his great uncle Prince Khalifa, who has been prime minister ever since independence from Britain in 1971.
> 
> The opposition says the Sunni monarchy, which crushed the uprising with the aid of a Saudi-led Gulf intervention force, has little interest in sharing power, much less in accepting a constitutional monarchy with an elected prime minister that could bring the Shiite majority to power.
> 
> “The dialogue has failed because of the lack of a real will by the regime to find a political solution,” the opposition chief told AFP.
> 
> “The royal family monopolises all the powers… and refuses to make concessions,” Salman said, accusing the government of trying to “buy time and deceive the international community” during previous talks.
> 
> The Wefaq-led opposition responded to the latest call for dialogue with a roadmap reiterating its demands for “a parliament with full legislative powers” and an “elected government” as well as the release of political prisoners.
> 
> The government has in turn sought to dilute the opposition’s presence by widening the dialogue to include Sunni associations that support the monarchy.
> 
> “There is no place for bilateral talks between the government and the opposition,” Information Minister Samira Rajab said, adding that authorities had requested proposals from all parties and would prepare an “agreed” agenda after studying them.
> 
> Bahrain, like Syria, is widely seen as a battleground in the regional standoff between Sunni Saudi Arabia and Shia Iran, with Riyadh fearing both the spread of Arab Spring unrest to the Gulf and the potential emboldening of its own Shia minority.
> 
> Gulf monarchies “will not abandon Bahrain,” says Kuwaiti analyst Ayed al Mannaa, charging that Iran “dreams of establishing a bridgehead at the doorstep of Saudi Arabia.”
> 
> Claire Beaugrand, a political analyst at L’Institut francais du Proche-Orient, said the dialogue’s outcome depends on “the relative strength of internal forces” within the royal family and the level of foreign support enjoyed by the government and the opposition.
> 
> While politicians in Manama trade blame for the deadlock, in Shia villages on the city’s outskirts the struggle has played out in increasingly vicious clashes between protesters and police, with authorities reporting an increase in the use of explosives.
> 
> Human Rights Watch accused Bahraini authorities last month of “seriously” undermining prospects for a political solution, citing an increase in “restrictions on the exercise of core human rights like freedom of speech, assembly and association.”
> 
> “Official talk of reform is a joke at the time when peaceful critics of the government are labelled terrorists and kept in jail,” said the group’s deputy Middle East director Joe Stork.


Cry me a river baby

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Cry me a river baby



 

Crazy…..

Where do you get these pics from……...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

*Miscellaneous*
*3 policemen killed in Bahrain blast*




Three police personnel, including an officer, were killed in a terror blast in Daih area of Bahrain, while police were dispersing rioters, the Interior Ministry said.

Daih village is located west of the capital Manama.

It said on its Twitter account that a group of protesters had broken away from a mourning procession in the village of Daih and started blocking roads. The explosion took place as the policemen were trying to disperse the rioters, it added.

There was no immediate word on what had caused the blast.

*Miscellaneous*
*Improvised explosive device used in Bahrain attack*




An improvised explosive device (IED) was used in the attack on police in Bahrain, in which three policemen were killed, a report said.

The police came under attack following a funeral procession in Daih at around 5pm, said a Gulf Daily News report.

Bahrain's Interior Ministry said it was one of three blasts in Daih, although two resulted in no injuries.
A fourth bomb was discovered and defused.

It was the biggest death toll suffered by security forces in a single attack since anti-government radicals began a campaign of violence following the unrest in 2011, the report said.

Among those killed was a UAE officer who was part of the GCC Peninsula Shield Force, Bahrain's Interior Ministry said.

The bombs went off after rioters pelted stones and Molotov cocktails at police following a procession for Jaffar Al Durazi, an inmate with sickle cell anaemia who died in hospital last Wednesday.

He was in police custody after being arrested in connection with a plot to smuggle detonators and explosives into Bahrain by boat.

The IED was detonated remotely as police dispersed armed rioters in Daih.

"The initial investigation indicates that terrorists planted the bomb near a lamp-post on Budaiya Highway," the Interior Ministry said. "The device was remotely detonated while police were securing the roads and restoring order."

It said security checkpoints were set up in the area to support the work of investigators, while the Public Prosecution has been notified.

"The Interior Ministry will conduct a thorough investigation to find and arrest those responsible for the killings of the policemen," it said.

Coinciding with the funeral procession, saboteurs had caused traffic disruption from noon by blocking roads in Jidhafs, Daih, Tashan, Khamis and adjoining areas.

Several police checkpoints were set up during the day, but as police dispersed rioters, the blast occurred.

The Emirati officer has been identified as First Lieutenant Tariq Al Shehi.

The UAE Interior Ministry said in a statement carried by the WAM state news agency that he died along with two members of the Bahraini police force "while performing his national duty of maintaining order".

The two other policemen killed were named as Ammar Abdulrahman and Mohammed Arsalan, although their identities were not confirmed by authorities.

Yesterday's toll takes the number of policemen killed since February, 2011 to 13, while more than 2,500 have been hurt in clashes with violent anti-government rioters.

A graphic picture circulated online hours after yesterday's tragedy showed two riot policemen lying in a pool of blood as their colleagues tried to revive them.

Riot police were also pictured standing near the body of a seriously injured officer.

A radical opposition group calling itself the Popular Resistance Brigades claimed responsibility for the attack, which happened a day after the government released a report stating explosive devices used by rioters in Bahrain were the same as those employed by insurgents in Afghanistan and Iraq.

The attack sparked an angry and emotional response on social media, with Bahrainis calling for an end to terrorism and describing it as a "dark day" in the country's history.

One restaurant employee, who heard the bomb go off, said many people left after the blast.

Most people in the area left their homes and went elsewhere because the situation is going to be tense," he said. - *TradeArabia News Service*

*Miscellaneous*
*Outrage follows Bahrain killer bomb*




Community leaders have reacted with outrage following the explosion of a bomb in the Daih area of Bahrain that killed three policemen and injured several others, with an MP branding the perpetrators as "murderers" and "terrorists".

Human rights should not be considered when it came to national security, MP Sawsan Taqawi was quoted as saying in the Gulf Daily News (GDN), our sister publication.

In a passionate outburst shortly after hearing the news, she told the GDN those responsible should be given the death penalty.

"I am shocked, everyone is shocked. This is something planned and calculated by terrorists; nothing but a bunch of murderers," said the parliament's foreign affairs, defence and national security committee chairwoman, breaking down in tears.

"We do not see this happening on the streets of London and the US, because when there is any matter of national security they put the safety of people first. UK Prime Minister David Cameron said that when it comes to national security no human rights should apply.

"People are dying and we must take action; these murderers must be punished.

"I understand they could not even collect the body of one of these policemen because he was blown apart.

"And as for the National Dialogue, how can we sit down with a bunch of murderers now? We cannot," she added.

Foreign Affairs Minister Shaikh Khalid bin Ahmed Al Khalifa took to Twitter to condemn the attack and used the hashtag "Our souls are not Cheap".

"Those behind the killing of policemen along with the instigators are responsible," he tweeted.

Parliament chairman Dr Khalifa Al Dhahrani stressed the need to enforce the law "decisively and immediately" on the perpetrators and instigators of the terror act. He extended heartfelt condolences to the families of the dead policemen, stressing parliament's full support for all measures taken to enforce justice on the perpetrators.

Northern Governor Ali Al Asfoor and Bahrain's ambassador to Saudi Arabia Shaikh Hamoud bin Abdulla Al Khalifa condemned the heinous act and urged all Bahrainis to stand united in confronting such evil forces.

The Bahrain Chamber of Commerce and Industry warned against the dangerous escalation of violence and shift in terror tactics. "Enforcing the law on everyone without exception is the only viable way to deter any attempt to subvert national security and stability," the chamber said in a statement last night.

The members stressed support for all measures which will be taken by His Majesty King Hamad to maintain security and stability.

The Foreign Correspondents Club board of directors called on international organisations to stand firm against terrorism. It added that no country is immune from cross-border terrorism.

Bahrain Society for Tolerance and Religious co-existence president Yussef Buzaboon and Bahrain Real Estate Development Society chairman Araf Hagras condemned the blast and extended condolences to the martyrs' families. – *TradeArabia News Service*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Hezbollah Blamed for Deadly Bombing in Bahrain - Middle East - News - Israel National News

According to _NOW Lebanon_, the Deputy-Chairman of Dubai Police and Public Security Dahi Khalfan Tamim, said that a Hezbollah-trained operative perpetrated the blast on Monday that killed three police officers outside Bahrain’s Manama.

............

Oh wow...I don't think Hezbollah would be going after a low rank police officer....


----------



## Al Bhatti

March 4, 2014

*Emirati hero killed in the line of duty in Bahrain laid to rest*

By the grave, his distraught uncle knelt in grief, inconsolable.
Overhead, even the grey skies of Shaam, on the nation’s northernmost tip, seemed in mourning.

It was the day his family, his friends and his country laid to rest the Emirati hero who went to Bahrain to serve and defend the peace, and gave his life protecting the innocent from the scourge of terrorism.

First Lieutenant Tariq Al Shehi, 41 and a father of four, died after an improvised terrorist bomb exploded on Monday as security forces dispersed Shiite protesters in the village of Daih, near Manama.

UAE authorities dispatched a private plane to fly Lt Al Shehi’s body to Ras Al Khaimah International Airport, and the body was escorted by a police convoy to the grave site in his home town of Shaam, 56 kilometres away near the Omani border.

More than 500 mourners lined the little town’s main street, along with official and private vehicles from around the emirates, waiting for Lt Al Shehi’s body to arrive.

As the ambulance opened its rear doors mourners jostled for an opportunity to carry the body for the few metres to the final resting place.

Before the body, wrapped in white, was lowered into the grave, they laid it on the ground for a brief moment of silence.

Grieving family members were the first to place dirt over the body, followed by other mourners.

Lt Al Shehi’s uncle, Ali Abdullah Al Qaidi, was close to tears over his nephew’s nameless headstone after the burial was complete.

Mourners took turn reciting Quranic verses over the grave, led by Sheikh Mohammed bin Saqr Al Qasimi, the Crown Prince of Ras Al Khaimah.

Sheikh Saif bin Zayed, Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Interior, offered his condolences to the grieving family, and conveyed those of the President, Sheikh Khalifa, of Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid, the Vice President and Ruler of Dubai, and of Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed, Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi and Deputy Supreme Commander of the Armed Forces.

Sheikh Saif said the sons of the nation, such as Lt Al Shehi, did not hesitate in fighting terrorism and in standing up for what the UAE considers of mutual interest.

Sheikh Hazza bin Zayed, the National Security Adviser, was also among leading government figures at the funeral.

Lt Al Shehi “was an example of goodness, dedication, discipline and excellence”, said Maj Gen Sheikh Talib bin Saqr Al Qasimi, chief of Ras Al Khaimah Police.

“He was loyal to, and did a great deal for, his homeland, and received martyrdom for the sake of his God and his homeland, and for duty, humanity and peace.

“On this sad occasion, we offer our heartfelt condolences to the family of the martyr, asking the Lord to have mercy upon him and accept him in paradise as a martyr.”

Two other police officers with the Bahraini security forces were killed in Monday’s bomb blast.

Emirati hero Tariq al Shehi who died in Bahrain bomb attack laid to rest in UAE | The National

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al Bhatti

First Lieutenant Tariq Al Shehi, a 41-year-old father of four, died after an improvised bomb exploded as security forces dispersed Shiite protesters in the village of Daih, near Manama.












From left to right, Sheikh Talib Al Qasimi Chief of Police, Ras Al Khaimah, Sheikh Saif Bin Zayed, Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Interior, second left, with Mohammed Al Shehi, son of First Lieutenant Tariq Al Shehi, centre, Sheikh Saud bin Saqr Al Qasimi UAE Supreme Council Member and Ruler of Ras Al Khaimah, second right and mourning the death of First Lieutenant Tariq Al Shehi.

--------------------

March 4, 2014

*Family of Emirati officer killed in Bahrain ‘happy he died a martyr’*

RAS AL KHAIMAH // Family and friends of First Lt Tariq Al Shehi gathered at a grave site in Ras Al Khaimah grave on Tuesday afternoon to bury and pay respects to their relative and friend.

The Emirati police officer, who was killed in a Bahrain bomb attack on Monday, was laid in his final resting place in a graveyard in his hometown of Sha’am near the Oman border.

More than 500 mourners attended the funeral for Lt Al Shehi, whose body was flown into RAK from Bahrain before making the 56-kilometre journey north to the coastal city.

Soon after the funeral ended, those closest to Lt Al Shehi made a short walk to a tent set up outside his uncle’s home in Sha’am.

“I am sad and happy,” said his eldest son, Mohammed, 12, who could only muster a few words. After a long pause he added: “I am sad because my father is gone, but happy he died a martyr.”

Others shared Mohammed’s feelings after the 41-year-old’s passing.

“We all feel sadness but he died a martyr’s death serving his country so we feel happy for his family at the same time,” said Abdullah Al Qaidi, his cousin.

Mr Al Qaidi had seen Lt Al Shehi just two weeks ago, before his latest deployment to Bahrain, and said he was his usual happy self.

“He was happy with work and travelling to Bahrain.”

Lt Al Shehi was on the verge of moving into a new house in Ras Al Khaimah, given to him under the UAE housing programme, with his wife and four children.

“He just had the electricity connected and was going to move in when he got back from Bahrain,” Mr Al Qaidi said.

“Everyone wishes for a martyrdom like his,” said Fahim Al Habsi a long-time friend.

The men became friends more than 13 years ago.

“Every time you saw him he was happy and would greet you with a smile,” said Mr Al Habsi who left the RAK police force four years ago and joined the Army.

But the two stayed in touch and saw each other days before Lt Al Shehi left for Bahrain.

“He was always kind and died serving his nation which is a great thing,” Mr Al Habsi said.

Khalid Al Shehi, who works in Abu Dhabi, said he had no idea his younger brother was in Bahrain.

“I saw him two months ago and am so shaken it is hard to find the words,” said Mr Al Shehi, 43. “But we are all one in the Gulf and Tariq dying in Bahrain is just as if he died right here in the UAE.”

Family of Emirati officer killed in Bahrain âhappy he died a martyrâ | The National

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

May his brave soul rest in peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

March 4, 2014

*UAE martyr buried in RAK village*

Fallen UAE policeman laid to rest at burial ground in Sha’am cemetery

The body of a fallen Emirati UAE police officer killed in an explosion in Manama, Bahrain, on Monday was repatriated to his home soil yesterday and buried in his home village.

The body of the 41-year-old martyr First Lieutenant Tarek Mohammad Al Shehi was laid to rest in the presence of his family, Mohammad, the victim’s brother, told _Gulf News_.

“The body arrived on Tuesday afternoon at Ras Al Khaimah Airport on a special plane,“ he said before the journey to the family’s home in the Sha’am area of Ras Al Khaimah and then to the village cemetery.

Bahrain vowed on Tuesday to eliminate “terrorism,” a day after a bomb killed three policemen in a Shiite village, in the deadliest attack on security forces since they crushed the 2011 uprising.

Ministers at an extraordinary meeting pledged to “take the necessary measures to eradicate terrorist groups and those who support them,” the BNA state news agency said.

The government asked the interior ministry “to carry on relentlessly its combat against terrorism,” it said.

Back in the UAE, meanwhile, prayers for First Lt Al Shehi were performed by Lieutenant General Shaikh Saif Bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Interior.

On Monday, Shaikh Saif sadly announced that Al Shehi had died along with two members of the Bahraini police force while confronting a terrorist group in the village of Daih. The three men were performing their national duty of maintaining order in Bahrain, within the joint GCC security cooperation agreement.

His Highness Shaikh Saud Bin Saqr Al Qasimi, Supreme Council Member and Ruler of Ras Al Khaimah, attended the funeral rites. Shaikh Hazza Bin Zayed Al Nahyan, National Security Advisor and Vice-Chairman of Abu Dhabi Executive Council, Shaikh Hamdan Bin

Mohammad Bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Crown Prince of Dubai, and deputy rulers of various emirates, shaikhs, citizens and others attended the funeral prayers held at Ahmad Bin Hanbail Mosque.

Shaikh Saif expressed his heartfelt condolences to the family of Al Shehi and his fellow officers, praying to Allah Almighty to let their souls rest in eternal peace and to grant their families patience and solace to bear the loss. He also wished a speedy recovery to those wounded in the terrorist act.

Shaikh Saif condemned the heinous act; stressing the need to fight terrorism in all its forms.

Ahmad Al Shehi, a close friend of the victim, told _Gulf News _that Tarek was known for his high morals, hard work, devotion and sincere commitment to fulfilling his duty, as well as his courage in all tasks.

“It was a shock for me to hear such tragic news. I could not believe what I heard,” he said

The late police officer was working with Ras Al Khaimah Police at the office of Ras Al Khaimah Police Commander-in-chief, Major General Shaikh Taleb Bin Saqr Al Qasimi.

Al Shehi was a father to four children, Mohammad, 12, Fajer, nine, Fatma, eight, and Ahmad, three.

“Tarek had a pleasant spirit and always had a smile on his face,” said Major General Al Qasimi.

“We were a group of friends, including Tarek, we shared our time, travelled together, now this is broken,” he said.

Umm Ali, a next door neighbour told _Gulf News_, he was in a state of disbelief over the news and remembered the victim‘s kindness,

“Everyone is in shock,” she said. “How could people die just like that and none of us manage to do anything to help rescue them? They were nice and quiet people.”

He brought up his children to be full of virtue and carry out good deeds.

After Al Shehi’s father died roughly two years ago, Al Shehi took over the responsibility of taking care of his mother and his four brothers and three sisters...he was the one who looked after all his family members, the neighbour said.

UAE martyr buried in RAK village | GulfNews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

Hazzy997 said:


> Hezbollah Blamed for Deadly Bombing in Bahrain - Middle East - News - Israel National News
> 
> According to _NOW Lebanon_, the Deputy-Chairman of Dubai Police and Public Security Dahi Khalfan Tamim, said that a Hezbollah-trained operative perpetrated the blast on Monday that killed three police officers outside Bahrain’s Manama.
> 
> ............
> 
> Oh wow...I don't think Hezbollah would be going after a low rank police officer....



Its not Hezbollah, come on. Why would they be in Bahrain?
Hezbollah and Iran's involvement in Bahrain is practically zero, except for verbal support for the opposition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

05/03/2014

Four Daih terror blast suspects arrested

Four bombers suspected of involvement in the terrorist blast which left three on-duty policemen dead last Monday in Daih have been arrested. Public Security Chief Major-General Tariq Hassan Al-Hassan tonight announced the clampdown in a press conference.

The security forces identified the suspects, a few hours after the terrorist blast and caught them under an arrest warrant issued by the Public Prosecution. The suspects are Abbas Jameel Taher Mohammed Al-Samea (aged 25 – sentenced to five years in terror cases), Ali Jameel Taher Mohammed Al-Samea (aged 24 – sented to five years in jail in terror cases), Taher Yusuf Ahmed Mohammed Al-Samea (aged 22 years).

Major-General Tariq Hassan Al-Hassan announced that the fourth Sami Mirza Ahmed Mushaima (aged 40), had also been arrested today. The security forces have launched a manhunt to track down the other accomplices involved in the Daih terror blast and bring them to justice. Meanwhile, the Ministry of Interior announced resolve to continue undertaking all security and legal measures to protect citizens and residents as well as public and private properties.

Bahrain News Agency | Four Daih terror blast suspects arrested

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fukuoka

Shias heroes fighting the zionist wahabit sect oppressing everybody to give all the oil for JEW NATO



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## Fukuoka

Cameraman films a tear gas that's launched directly to him (2 videos)



> Happened in Bahrain yesterday night. Shiite majority of the country are demanding democratic reform in the Sunni-led Gulf Kingdom. Shi’ites claim that they have been on the receiving end of discrimination for many years, regarding jobs, housing and other benefits, while the government vehemently denies the marginalisation of the muslim majority sect. Street protests are a daily occurrence, but mainstream opposition leaders have failed to advance a political settlement that would grant Shi'ites more of an influence in government.
> Bonus second video, the injured of a protester before he threw a coctail molotov to a police vehicle yesterday.


Shiite have the right to ask for power as they don't behave bad. The wahabit lust be removed because they destroy Islam with USA bases and create zionist Al Qaeda


Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## Fukuoka

Police try to ambush protester gets hit by a molotov
This policeman is such an idiot.. He was trying to ambush 2 protesters with Molotovs ALONE.



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## Syrian Lion

Thousands gather for pro-democracy march in Bahrain ahead of F1 race — RT News










Thousands gather for pro-democracy march in Bahrain ahead of F1 race — RT News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Syrian Lion said:


> Thousands gather for pro-democracy march in Bahrain ahead of F1 race — RT News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands gather for pro-democracy march in Bahrain ahead of F1 race — RT News



Good for them. At least nobody is killing them in the thousands like in your lovely Syria led by the war criminal and mass murderer Al-Asshead.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

al-Hasani said:


> Good for them. At least nobody is killing them in the thousands like in your lovely Syria led by the war criminal and mass murderer Al-Asshead.


Because they are true peaceful protesters, unlike the F$A terrorists you support, they human organs, bomb cities, and suicide bombings, beheading and etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Syrian Lion said:


> Because they are true peaceful protesters, unlike the F$A terrorists you support, they human organs, bomb cities, and suicide bombings, beheading and etc...



Oh, so the 60.000 civilians that your war criminal has killed are now suicide bombers?

You need urgent help.

There have been terrorist attacks in Bahrain targeting state personal and civilians but the reply from the government was not mass-murder or daily barrel bombings on civilian areas.

That is because Bahrain is a civilized country unlike your regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

al-Hasani said:


> Oh, so the 60.000 civilians that your war criminal has killed are now suicide bombers?
> 
> You need urgent help.
> 
> There have been terrorist attacks in Bahrain targeting state personal and civilians but the reply from the government was not mass-murder or daily barrel bombings on civilian areas.
> 
> *That is because Bahrain is a civilized country unlike your regime*.


Joke of the year, non of the GCC countries are civilized, buildings and money does not mean civilization, the west does everything for you... and those 60k people who died is because of the F$A terrorists, who hide among cities and people... and Bahrain attack are very minor, maybe a Molotov, a small bomb and a gun shot, while F$A terrorists eat human organs...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Syrian Lion said:


> Joke of the year, non of the GCC countries are civilized, buildings and money does not mean civilization, the west does everything for you... and those 60k people who died is because of the F$A terrorists, who hide among cities and people... and Bahrain attack are bery minor, maybe a Molotov, a small bomb and a gun shot, while F$A terrorists eat human organs...



You are a joke. Bahrain is one of the most ancient countries on earth. Ever heard about the native Dilmun civilization that was part of Bahrain, Eastern Province of KSA and what is now Kuwait?

Dilmun - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Eastern Arabia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

For its size, being a small island, Bahrain has a tremendous heritage.

BBC News - Bahrain digs unveil one of oldest civilisations

Now I helped with your ignorance.

Lastly your regime is that of bloodthirsty war criminals and mass child-murderers. Just look at your country. Somalia would have been proud. Never in the thousands upon thousands years old history of Bahrain has something even remotely close happened to it.

In your case we already saw the beginning in the 1980's during Al-Asshead's dictator father when he ruled.

The Bahraini regime in comparison is an innocent lamb.

Nice story you invented there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

al-Hasani said:


> You are a joke. Bahrain is one of the most ancient countries on earth. Ever heard about the native Dilmun civilization that was part of Bahrain, Eastern Province of KSA and what is now Kuwait?
> 
> Dilmun - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Eastern Arabia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> For its size, being a small island, Bahrain has a tremendous heritage.
> 
> BBC News - Bahrain digs unveil one of oldest civilisations
> 
> Now I helped with your ignorance.
> 
> Lastly your regime is that of bloodthirsty war criminals and mass child-murderers. Just look at your country. Somalia would have been proud. Never in the thousands upon thousands years old history of Bahrain has something even remotely close happened.
> 
> In your case we already saw the beginning in the 1980's during Al-Asshead's dictator father when he ruled.
> 
> The Bahraini regime in comparison is an innocent lamb.
> 
> Nice story you invented there.


if you are smart, then you should know about Syria ancient history... anyways.. like I said, the Bahrain regime is alive because of the US and the west...and how dare you compare the peaceful true revolution to the fake "Syrian revolution"...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Syrian Lion said:


> if you are smart, then you should know about Syria ancient history... anyways.. like I said, the Bahrain regime is alive because of the US and the west...and how dare you compare the peaceful true revolution to the fake "Syrian revolution"...



I already know it as an fellow Arab and Semite. But you seem unaware of that of other Arab countries with the same Semitic past.

You are totally lost. The only explanation is that you are an Christian Syrian Arab and think that there will be no future for your likes in the future and we know that the minorities in Syria always supported Al-Asshead unconditionally because he did favors to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## e3nad3alek

Syrian Lion said:


> Joke of the year, non of the GCC countries are civilized, buildings and money does not mean civilization, the west does everything for you... and those 60k people who died is because of the F$A terrorists, who hide among cities and people... and Bahrain attack are very minor, maybe a Molotov, a small bomb and a gun shot, while F$A terrorists eat human organs...


Says the Syrian.


----------



## Fukuoka

Bahrain bomb blast wounds policeman | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR


----------



## Fukuoka

> Policeman between life and death after a bomb blast.


An explosion has wounded a policeman in a Shiite village near Manama, where clashes frequently erupt between security forces and protesters against the ruling wahabit dynasty, the interior ministry said.



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Fukuoka said:


> An explosion has wounded a policeman in a Shiite village near Manama, where clashes frequently erupt between security forces and protesters against the ruling wahabit dynasty, the interior ministry said.
> 
> 
> 
> Embedded media from this media site is no longer available



Yes, now it is mostly only the opposition attacking peaceful policemen. Thankfully Bahrain has not turned bloody and a political solution must be found.

More people died in Syria today than in the past 3 years in Bahrain due to the civil unrest. Says a lot really.

Those two conflicts are not comparable other than the majority (which is questionable today but that's a longer discussion) wanting to topple the minority regime.

In reality it's not that much about sectarianism but more a genuine push for inclusion and more civil rights but such conflicts can quickly get hijacked by outside forces or turned sectarian.

Let us hope for peace in both Syria, Bahrain and the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fukuoka

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, now it is mostly only the opposition attacking peaceful policemen. Thankfully Bahrain has not turned bloody and a political solution must be found.
> 
> More people died in Syria today than in the past 3 years in Bahrain due to the civil unrest. Says a lot really.
> 
> Those two conflicts are not comparable other than the majority (which is questionable today but that's a longer discussion) wanting to topple the minority regime.
> 
> In reality it's not that much about sectarianism but more a genuine push for inclusion and more civil rights but such conflicts can quickly get hijacked by outside forces or turned sectarian.
> 
> Let us hope for peace in both Syria, Bahrain and the region.


BlackEagle is banned, you're not too sad?


----------



## Black Eagle 90

Fukuoka said:


> An explosion has wounded a policeman in a Shiite village near Manama, where clashes frequently erupt between security forces and protesters against the ruling wahabit dynasty, the interior ministry said.
> 
> 
> 
> Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


The Shia's of Bahrain must be allowed to go back to IRAN. Bahrain must hire Doctors, Scientist, Engineers and other staff from Middle East and other Muslim countries.

But better for Bahrain, Qatar and Kuwait to join in KSA as soon as possible.


----------



## Fukuoka

Black Eagle 90 said:


> The Shia's of Bahrain must be allowed to go back to IRAN. Bahrain must hire Doctors, Scientist, Engineers and other staff from Middle East and other Muslim countries.
> 
> But better for Bahrain, Qatar and Kuwait to join in KSA as soon as possible.


Welcome back @BLACKEAGLE


----------



## Black Eagle 90

Fukuoka said:


> Welcome back @BLACKEAGLE


Can have a new Avatar without a lady in it.


----------



## United



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fukuoka

> Protesters rain fire on police in Sitra


Wonder why the shias scream Allah Ackbar now, they should kick out the salafists trolls.


----------



## MOHSENAM

Shia must throw the leeches out of Bahrain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

MOHSENAM said:


> Shia must throw the leeches out of Bahrain.


Sorry, that's not gonna to happen. Shia people have only two choices in Bahrain, either to accept Al-Khalifa as their eternal rulers or to accept Al-Saud as their eternal rulers. Unfortunately no third choice will ever be available as far as the real world is concerned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Sorry, that's not gonna to happen. Shia people have only two choices in Bahrain, either to accept Al-Khalifa as their eternal rulers or to accept Al-Saud as their eternal rulers. Unfortunately no third choice will ever be available as far as the real world is concerned.



Sunnis are soon going to become the majority of the population if they are not already that. So indeed it's game over for the Shia terrorists and their fake wannabe Arab Mullah masters in Iran.



United said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> Sunnis are soon going to become the majority of the population if they are not already that. So indeed it's game over for the Shia terrorists and their fake wannabe Arab Mullah masters in Iran.



LOL what happened to the agreement that you, me and haman10 agreed to al-Hasani?


----------



## al-Hasani

ResurgentIran said:


> LOL what happened to the agreement that you, me and haman10 agreed to al-Hasani?



The agreement is invalid when the other half is not willing to fulfill it or when you and others thank troll posts aimed at Arabs or write historical nonsense on the Iranian section as I was told in another thread.


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> The agreement is invalid when the other half is not willing to fulfill it or when you and others thank troll posts aimed at Arabs or write historical nonsense on the Iranian section as I was told in another thread.



As you write historical nonsense in your own threads. The agreement was about not mentioning or taking about each other in ME section. What goes on in our own sections is something else.
And it was between you, me and hama10. In the hope that others would follow lead, but we three agreed to it. Obviously none of us will be able to control what other members say.

Anyway, me and @haman10 lived up to it, and you did not. Thats the bottom line.

Anyway, I didnt expect it to last long anyway. Dont sweat it.


----------



## al-Hasani

ResurgentIran said:


> As you write historical nonsense in your own threads. The agreement was about not mentioning or taking about each other in ME section. What goes on in our own sections is something else.
> And it was between you, me and hama10. In the hope that others would follow lead, but we three agreed to it. Obviously none of us will be able to control what say.
> 
> Anyway, I didnt expect it to last long anyway. Dont sweat it.



LOL, so what's that agreement worth then? Nothing. I always stick to facts, including historical facts.

I don't recall having any heated discussion with you or our Kurdish friend Haman10 so in that sense I have not broken any agreement. An agreement that is not worth anything it seems.

Anyway I am in a grumpy mood. The bastards from FC Barcelona are disappointing again and again in what has been a horrible season. Tito died last week as well.


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> LOL, so what's that agreement worth then? Nothing. I always stick to facts, including historical facts.
> 
> I don't recall having any heated discussion with you or our Kurdish friend Haman10 so in that sense I have not broken any agreement. An agreement that is not worth anything it seems.
> 
> Anyway I am in a grumpy mood. The bastards from FC Barcelona are disappointing again and again in what has been a horrible season. Tito died last week as well.



We also stick to facts.
It was an agreement betwen the three of us, and haman10 and I have lived up to it. And you could not help yourself.
This is the bottom line. 

You are always in a grumpy mood. LOL


----------



## al-Hasani

ResurgentIran said:


> We also stick to facts.
> It was an agreement betwen the three of us, and haman10 and I have lived up to it. And you could not help yourself.
> This is the bottom line.
> 
> You are always in a grumpy mood. LOL



No, you have not. You have been writing nonsense about which nations are a historical state or not of the ME in the Iranian section just a few minutes ago, thanking obvious troll posts written about Arabs on the ME section etc. So if I have violated any agreement then you two have as well and before me. In any way I don't take such agreements seriously if you think that badmouthing is tolerated just as long as it does not happen on the ME section. Then such an agreement is not worth anything.

Anyway **** that so-called agreement.

Yes, today I am.


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> No, you have not. You have been writing nonsense about which nations are a historical state or not of the ME in the Iranian section just a few minutes ago, thanking obvious troll posts written about Arabs on the ME section etc. So if I have violated any agreement then you two have as well and before me. In any way I don't take such agreements seriously if you think that badmouthing is tolerated just as long as it does not happen on the ME section. Then such an agreement is not worth anything.
> 
> Anyway **** that so-called agreement.
> 
> Yes, today I am.



The agreement was about ME-section and you know it.
But *even if* it wasnt, since you brought up what I wrote in Iranian section, I just take a look in that KSA military drill thread. Pushed control+F to do a search on Iran, and voila!
There was you talking about Iran and us being pariah state and bla bla bla. Which was two days ago, mind you. 

The bottom line is that the agreement was about Middle East section (where usually the fights break out), and haman10 and me lived up to our end, while you could not contain yourself. End of story.

Anyway, I agree. **** the agreement. It was not that viable anyway. LOL


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

ResurgentIran said:


> LOL what happened to the agreement that you, me and haman10 agreed to al-Hasani?


You had an agreement? Then why wasn't I informed?  It shall be null and void as of this moment.


----------



## ResurgentIran

BLACKEAGLE said:


> You had an agreement? Then why wasn't I informed?  It shall be null and void as of this moment.



Welcome back!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aslan

BLACKEAGLE said:


> You had an agreement? Then why wasn't I informed?  It shall be null and void as of this moment.


Welcome back habibi, where have u been. 

And on the thread, the Khalifas should really grow some ballz, and let the cops handle the situation like any police in any country would. When they will have hot metal flying towards them all this petrol bomb nonsense will stop.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fukuoka

Bahraini Shi'ite youth risk radicalization as political talks stall| Reuters


----------



## MOHSENAM

Tasnim News Agency - Bahraini Regime Arrests 170 Protesters in April: Opposition Party


----------



## MOHSENAM

Tasnim News Agency - 12 Bahraini Protesters Sentenced over 100 Years in Prison

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fukuoka

Bahrain intensifies brutal crackdown on popular protests
It's really time to oust the wahabits regime


----------



## Fukuoka

Bahrain youth killed in clashes with police: opposition | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR


----------



## Tshering22

Democracy is ruining so many countries now.


----------



## Fukuoka

Tshering22 said:


> Democracy is ruining so many countries now.


This is real shiite democrats, not like NATO zionist Al Qaeda beheaders

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

*21 Bahraini Protesters Sentenced to 315 Years in Prison *

*TEHRAN (Tasnim) – The Bahraini regime sentenced 21 protesters to 15 years in prison each, as it continues its heavy-handed crackdown on political dissent.*


Last month, 46 Bahraini dissidents were also given heavy prison sentences. Two were children who received 3-year sentences.

Human Rights Watch has recently described the Bahraini judiciary as having an “injustice system”, for criminalizing dissent and entrenching impunity, the al-Wefaq National Islamic Society, the country’s main opposition group, said on its official website on Wednesday.

Al Wefaq said the Bahraini judiciary is a tool for political-retaliation in the hands of the Authority to punish dissidents for calling for democratic transition in the country.

The lengthy sentences come in conjunction with acquittals of police officers and troops who killed protesters in the brutal crackdown on the peaceful protests since 14 February 2011.

Many prisoners continue to complain of torture and assault during arrest and interrogation to coerce them into confessing to fake accusations. Bahrain was condemned by 47 states in the UN Human Rights Council for its appalling human rights situation.


----------



## Falcon29

MOHSENAM said:


> *21 Bahraini Protesters Sentenced to 315 Years in Prison *
> 
> *TEHRAN (Tasnim) – The Bahraini regime sentenced 21 protesters to 15 years in prison each, as it continues its heavy-handed crackdown on political dissent.*
> 
> 
> Last month, 46 Bahraini dissidents were also given heavy prison sentences. Two were children who received 3-year sentences.
> 
> Human Rights Watch has recently described the Bahraini judiciary as having an “injustice system”, for criminalizing dissent and entrenching impunity, the al-Wefaq National Islamic Society, the country’s main opposition group, said on its official website on Wednesday.
> 
> Al Wefaq said the Bahraini judiciary is a tool for political-retaliation in the hands of the Authority to punish dissidents for calling for democratic transition in the country.
> 
> The lengthy sentences come in conjunction with acquittals of police officers and troops who killed protesters in the brutal crackdown on the peaceful protests since 14 February 2011.
> 
> Many prisoners continue to complain of torture and assault during arrest and interrogation to coerce them into confessing to fake accusations. Bahrain was condemned by 47 states in the UN Human Rights Council for its appalling human rights situation.



Where do you get this source? I'm not trusting any Iranian source or any Shia source. Probably is far from the truth. Let's find out the real reasons. 

This is an attempted Shia take over of another Muslim Arab country. It's time to deport all of them to Iran where they belong.


----------



## rmi5

Hazzy997 said:


> Where do you get this source? I'm not trusting any Iranian source or any Shia source. Probably is far from the truth. Let's find out the real reasons.
> 
> This is an attempted Shia take over of another Muslim Arab country. It's time to deport all of them to Iran where they belong.


LOL, funny that you hate shias, but like their money and arms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> LOL, funny that you hate shias, but like their money and arms



I don't hate Shia, I hate people who try taking over neighboring nations. We also don't take their money or arms. They give arms to their Hezbollah.


----------



## rmi5

Hazzy997 said:


> I don't hate Shia, I hate people who try taking over neighboring nations. We also don't take their money or arms. They give arms to their Hezbollah.


and your Hamas?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Hazzy997 said:


> I don't hate Shia, *I hate people who try taking over neighboring nations*. We also don't take their money or arms. They give arms to their Hezbollah.



The Palestinian PLO tried to take over Jordan during what's called black September, that started the 1 year civil war of Jordan. Then they were expelled to Lebanon, they tried to take over Lebanon which led to the 15 year long Lebanese civil war which ripped their internal society apart, they still suffer from it till today ( South - North Lebanon divide ).
Cheered for Saddam's invasion of Kuwait.

I don't hate Palestinians, you just write too much bullshit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> and your Hamas?



I told you we don't get arms from Iran, what don't you get about that? And how did we get to this discussion? All Shia in Arab nations create trouble then cry sectarianism. This is their way of exercising control over Arab nations since they hate Muslims. 

Bahrain does nothing to the Shia community, they should be thankful the state has tolerated their attacks on state property on policemen. 

In Syria, the regime is Alawi and so is the whole staff which actually have any influence on state affairs. The regime attacks all cities which aren't alawi. So why aren't you guys crying sectarianism over there? If anything all of you supporting the crackdown.



1000 said:


> The Palestinian PLO tried to take over Jordan during what's called black September, that started the 1 year civil war of Jordan. Then they were expelled to Lebanon, they tried to take over Lebanon which led to the 15 year long Lebanese civil war which ripped their internal society apart, they still suffer from it till today ( South - North Lebanon divide ).
> Cheered for Saddam's invasion of Kuwait.
> 
> I don't hate Palestinians, you just write too much bullshit.



The PLO was wrong in Jordan. They're to blame for that. For Lebanon you have no knowledge about what occurred in Lebanon. Lebanese Christians started the infighting and Hezbollah was being killed by the Syrian regime. 

There's a difference as well, you people are attempting ideological takeover in places that don't share your beliefs. None of you condemn the Syrian regime at all. We Arabs and me myself have condemned all our troublemakers. 

I could care less if a useless person like you hated us or not.


----------



## rmi5

Hazzy997 said:


> I told you we don't get arms from Iran, what don't you get about that? And how did we get to this discussion? All Shia in Arab nations create trouble then cry sectarianism. This is their way of exercising control over Arab nations since they hate Muslims.
> 
> Bahrain does nothing to the Shia community, they should be thankful the state has tolerated their attacks on state property on policemen.
> 
> In Syria, the regime is Alawi and so is the whole staff which actually have any influence on state affairs. The regime attacks all cities which aren't alawi. So why aren't you guys crying sectarianism over there? If anything all of you supporting the crackdown.


Mullahs were previously giving you arms, like those Fajr-5 rockets.
Dude, your problem is that you are thinking that all shia people are the same and want to serve mullahs interests. Indeed, there are bunch of retards and mercenaries, but ordinary shia people, specially non-arab, or non-farsi ones, are not like what you think. BTW, alawis are not shia. Khomeini, RIH, was the only shia Marja, who considered them as shia, because of his political relations with Asshead family. But, first, khomeini was almost a no one in shia religious scholars, and second, no one else in shia Marja's have confirmed his non-senses, including this fetwa of him.


----------



## Serpentine

Hazzy997 said:


> Where do you get this source? I'm not trusting any Iranian source or any Shia source. Probably is far from the truth. Let's find out the real reasons.
> 
> This is an attempted Shia take over of another Muslim Arab country. It's time to deport all of them to Iran where they belong.


How are they trying to 'take over' Bahrain when they are the majority in the country?

Since when will this sectarian hypocrisy go on? I told you in the past, just pray all Palestinians don't think like you, otherwise, good luck getting 1 inch back from Israel. Your home is under occupation and you are advocating ISIL-like policies in other countries.

Syria is a secular dictatorship and Bahrain is a monarchy dictatorship and I'm all for a free and fair election in both Syria and Bahrain, no matter if Shias win or Sunnis. In Syria, it's not a revolution anymore. As you see, all the secular moderate opposition have been sidelined and replaced by terrorists like Nusra and ISIL. If fighting is stopped in the country somehow, then a fair and free election with ALL parties involved will be the best choice.


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> Mullahs were previously giving you arms, like those Fajr-5 rockets.
> Dude, your problem is that you are thinking that all shia people are the same and want to serve mullahs interests. Indeed, they are bunch of retards and mercenaries, but ordinary shia people, specially non-arab, or non-farsi ones, are not like what you think. BTW, alawis are not shia. Khomeini, RIH, was the only shia Marja, who considered them as shia, because of his political relations with Asshead family. But, first, khomeini was almost a no one in shia religious scholars, and second, no one else in shia Marja's have confirmed his non-senses, including this fetwa of him.



They were giving some arms but we needed a lot more. It's not as many as you think. More than 90% are made in Gaza or from elsewhere. Even if they keep giving some more now, it's about mutual interests. I will still be against extreme people come from Iraq, Iran and Lebanon. 

You are right, many Shia don't support what's going on. A lot of those come from Lebanon. You're the only one here I've seen condemn the policy in Syria which I believe is really stupid. What do they hope to gain over that? Do you know how many people will dislike Iran now? Lot's of Arab people had praise for Iran and Hezbollah. We don't judge people for their beliefs. Only a minority of our extremists do. I just want to see more Iranian/Shia people here being reasonable about Syria. 

I've also seen you on the Iran defence forum, they were bashing you left and right for disagreeing with them one bit. I've seen people there who are secular or atheist but still support the Syrian regime one hundred percent. And they're very sectarian. It's starting to bother me. Like this Iraqi kid here who's very extreme and holds everything against Sunni Muslims. I'm tired of this double standard they have. 

I see them as an extreme twelver movement which are very sectarian. Even if they're' secular they're still sectarian. Not all Shia people, it's just unfortunate that almost all of them here support what's going on. For me, i don't hold a double standard. People here know how much I used to argue with other Arabs and how much I criticized our state of affairs.



Serpentine said:


> How are they trying to 'take over' Bahrain when they are the majority in the country?
> 
> Since when will this sectarian hypocrisy go on? I told you in the past, just pray all Palestinians don't think like you, otherwise, good luck getting 1 inch back from Israel. Your home is under occupation and you are advocating ISIL-like policies in other countries.



Majority just like they were majority in Iraq over CIA numbers taken during the war, yeah sure. 

I don't have sectarian hypocrisy, you guys are the most sectarian people as evident in the Syria thread. Most Shia extremists here hate every single Arab and even at one point hated the Palestinians since they refused to support the regime. 

So what's next? Syria is Shia majority? 

And how am I supporting 'ISIL-like' policy in another countries? To you guys the ISIL is soooo evil but the mass murderer and his supporters in Syria aren't. Give me a break. Soften your tone on issue like Syria and this wouldn't have to happen. But, no, you guys will go to the extreme and demonize Muslims in that thread to support the regime. 

I'm a Muslim and can have an opinion on the whole word whether we're occupied or not. We don't need your advice on how to liberate our land, it's not an easy issue and it remains with God. However, all of our efforts have been done by us. We did the job to defend our people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Hazzy997 said:


> Majority just like they were majority in Iraq over CIA numbers taken during the war, yeah sure.
> I don't have sectarian hypocrisy, you guys are the most sectarian people as evident in the Syria thread. Most Shia extremists here hate every single Arab and even at one point hated the Palestinians since they refused to support the regime.
> So what's next? Syria is Shia majority?
> And how am I supporting 'ISIL-like' policy in another countries? To you guys the ISIL is soooo evil but the mass murderer and his supporters in Syria aren't. Give me a break. Soften your tone on issue like Syria and this wouldn't have to happen. But, no, you guys will go to the extreme and demonize Muslims in that thread to support the regime.
> I'm a Muslim and can have an opinion on the whole word whether we're occupied or not. We don't need your advice on how to liberate our land, it's not an easy issue and it remains with God. However, all of our efforts have been done by us. We did the job to defend our people.


Yes they are the majority in Bahrain, just like Iraq. But your problem is that you can't tolerate the reality. 

I have no problem admitting that majority of Syria are Sunnis and I don't get to ridiculous conspiracy theories to prove otherwise.

When you say Shias are not the majority in Bahrain and they should be deported to Iran, then you are clearly saying what ISIL is saying, tbqh, I don't see any difference. How am I sectarian when I say in both Syria and Bahrain, people's vote should be counted? It's not important if Assad (or anyone who represents him) is elected until people have chosen him, the same as Bahrain. If people choose a Sunni as their leader in Bahrain in a free and fair election, then it would be totally justified and right.


----------



## rmi5

Hazzy997 said:


> They were giving some arms but we needed a lot more. It's not as many as you think. More than 90% are made in Gaza or from elsewhere. Even if they keep giving some more now, it's about mutual interests. I will still be against extreme people come from Iraq, Iran and Lebanon.
> 
> You are right, many Shia don't support what's going on. A lot of those come from Lebanon. You're the only one here I've seen condemn the policy in Syria which I believe is really stupid. What do they hope to gain over that? Do you know how many people will dislike Iran now? Lot's of Arab people had praise for Iran and Hezbollah. We don't judge people for their beliefs. Only a minority of our extremists do. I just want to see more Iranian/Shia people here being reasonable about Syria.
> 
> I've also seen you on the Iran defence forum, they were bashing you left and right for disagreeing with them one bit. I've seen people there who are secular or atheist but still support the Syrian regime one hundred percent. And they're very sectarian. It's starting to bother me. Like this Iraqi kid here who's very extreme and holds everything against Sunni Muslims. I'm tired of this double standard they have.
> 
> I see them as an extreme twelver movement which are very sectarian. Even if they're' secular they're still sectarian. Not all Shia people, it's just unfortunate that almost all of them here support what's going on. For me, i don't hold a double standard. People here know how much I used to argue with other Arabs and how much I criticized our state of affairs.



The point is that these mullah goons of Iran are debunked harshly by the majority of Shia Marja's. I can bring you numerous examples. I am not personally a religious person, but I have been brought up next to conservative shiism, and I exactly know how these farsi mullah goons are seen negatively by shia people. some shia scholars even say that their ruling system, (velayat e Faqih) is a bed'at in Shia Islam and consider them as bunch of Khawarij, in which I clearly agree with it. Shia religion, specially the main stream that historically came from Azerbaijan, is inherently a conservative and almost secular sect, and building religion based government before Imam-Mahdi coming, is seen as haram, and a big sin. But, these uneducated Khomeini goon, and their ultra-stupid blind followers were inspired by other religious based political groups, and damaged shia islam religion. They, and their stupid followers who mostly come from farsi cities like Isfahan, Qom, and Najaf Abad, are bunch of goons who no nothing about shia Mazhab, and the modern world.
BTW, Alawis do not believe in 12 Imams, and they only care for Hazrat Ali. So, they are not shia 
LOL, BTW, what are they saying on my back? it is almost a long time that I have not checked that retarded iranmilitaryforum website.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

rmi5 said:


> The point is that these mullah goons of Iran are debunked harshly by the majority of Shia Marja's. I can bring you numerous examples. I am not personally a religious person, but I have been brought up next to conservative shiism, and I exactly know how these farsi mullah goons are seen negatively by shia people. some shia scholars even say that their ruling system, (velayat e Faqih) is a bed'at in Shia Islam and consider them as bunch of Khawarij, in which I clearly agree with it. Shia religion, specially the main stream that historically came from Azerbaijan, is inherently a conservative and almost secular sect, and building religion based government before Imam-Mahdi coming, is seen as haram, and a big sin. But, these uneducated Khomeini goon, and their ultra-stupid blind followers were inspired by other religious based political groups, and damaged shia islam religion. They, and their stupid followers who mostly come from farsi cities like Isfahan, Qom, and Najaf Abad, are bunch of goons who no nothing about shia Mazhab, and the modern world.
> BTW, Alawis do not believe in 12 Imams, and they only care for Hazrat Ali. So, they are not shia
> LOL, BTW, what are they saying on my back? it is almost a long time that I have not checked that retarded iranmilitaryforum website.



Your beliefs against the rulers of Iran are based on different reasons then Hazzy's.

Hazzy is the Sunni Akhoond version hating on the Shia Akhoond.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

1000 said:


> Your beliefs against the rulers of Iran are based on different reasons then Hazzy's.
> 
> Hazzy is the Sunni Akhoond version hating on the Shia Akhoond.


So, does it matter as long as we agree with each other on something?



Serpentine said:


> Yes they are the majority in Bahrain, just like Iraq. But your problem is that you can't tolerate the reality.
> 
> I have no problem admitting that majority of Syria are Sunnis and I don't get to ridiculous conspiracy theories to prove otherwise.
> 
> When you say Shias are not the majority in Bahrain and they should be deported to Iran, then you are clearly saying what ISIL is saying, tbqh, I don't see any difference. How am I sectarian when I say in both Syria and Bahrain, people's vote should be counted? It's not important if Assad (or anyone who represents him) is elected until people have chosen him, the same as Bahrain. If people choose a Sunni as their leader in Bahrain in a free and fair election, then it would be totally justified and right.


You are lying. If that's the case, why are you cheerleading for Assad regime? Has he been elected in a free election? does the majority support him? You are obviously intelligent enough to know the answer for these questions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

lol Hazzy is a grade A clown. The guy was born in the US and grew up there, but acts like Osama's cousin. 

Dude, stfu. You're more American/Western than all of us here combined, but you try so hard to be a terrorist. Why, I have no idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Serpentine said:


> Yes they are the majority in Bahrain, just like Iraq. But your problem is that you can't tolerate the reality.
> 
> I have no problem admitting that majority of Syria are Sunnis and I don't get to ridiculous conspiracy theories to prove otherwise.
> 
> When you say Shias are not the majority in Bahrain and they should be deported to Iran, then you are clearly saying what ISIL is saying, tbqh, I don't see any difference. How am I sectarian when I say in both Syria and Bahrain, people's vote should be counted? It's not important if Assad (or anyone who represents him) is elected until people have chosen him, the same as Bahrain. If people choose a Sunni as their leader in Bahrain in a free and fair election, then it would be totally justified and right.



Here you are being extreme about Syria again. Everybody knows about the Alawi regime in Syria and the joke of 'elections'. You implying that Syrian people are in a normal phase of elections is extremism since it's a state of a crackdown. With over a hundred thousand killed. The regime is not supported by the people but by one minority. The rigged elections are already proven to be rigged. Only a naive person(Which you aren't, rather deliberately preaching nonsense) believes that such a thing is reality. 

I stand by what I said, Bahraini Shia who aren't loyal to the state and spread prostitution like this and curse Islam's figures can be deported to Iran. 






..........

And for people who hate Muhammad(SAW):

*"Anyone who curses my Companions has the curse of Allah on him, and of the angels, and of all people. Allah will not accept any exchange nor compensation from him."*

*"Allah chose my Companions over everything else in existence except for the Prophets and the Messengers. He chose four of them for me; Abu Bakr, 'Umar, 'Uthman and 'Ali. He made them my best Companions, and all of my Companions are good."*

*"Whoever loves `Umar loves me. Whoever hates `Umar hates me."*

............

People who insist on making lies against the religion of Allah shouldn't be tolerated especially with so much evidence against their cult hatred. 

That is my personal view and view of our Prophet(SAW), has nothing to do with Baathist ISIL.



rmi5 said:


> The point is that these mullah goons of Iran are debunked harshly by the majority of Shia Marja's. I can bring you numerous examples. I am not personally a religious person, but I have been brought up next to conservative shiism, and I exactly know how these farsi mullah goons are seen negatively by shia people. some shia scholars even say that their ruling system, (velayat e Faqih) is a bed'at in Shia Islam and consider them as bunch of Khawarij, in which I clearly agree with it. Shia religion, specially the main stream that historically came from Azerbaijan, is inherently a conservative and almost secular sect, and building religion based government before Imam-Mahdi coming, is seen as haram, and a big sin. But, these uneducated Khomeini goon, and their ultra-stupid blind followers were inspired by other religious based political groups, and damaged shia islam religion. They, and their stupid followers who mostly come from farsi cities like Isfahan, Qom, and Najaf Abad, are bunch of goons who no nothing about shia Mazhab, and the modern world.
> BTW, Alawis do not believe in 12 Imams, and they only care for Hazrat Ali. So, they are not shia
> LOL, BTW, what are they saying on my back? it is almost a long time that I have not checked that retarded iranmilitaryforum website.



I was IP address permanently banned. 



1000 said:


> Your beliefs against the rulers of Iran are based on different reasons then Hazzy's.
> 
> Hazzy is the Sunni Akhoond version hating on the Shia Akhoond.



The Sunni what? Keep your words to yourself, if you don't consider yourself Arab stop associating yourself with Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> You are lying. If that's the case, why are you cheerleading for Assad regime? Has he been elected in a free election? does the majority support him? You are obviously intelligent enough to know the answer for these questions.



Lol, why should I lie when almost every single member on this forum knows that now I support SAA against groups like Nusra, IF and ISIL? Before you came to this forum, I used to admire the 'legitimate' Syrian opposition, with its armed group named as FSA where its members truly wanted to bring democracy to Syria and I didn't support SAA like this in the beginning. Now where are they? What's their influence on the ground? Why do you think Assad managed to recruit 150,000 NDF forces when according to you, only a minority support him? That' because the groups are fighting with him now are much much worse than Assad regime. That's why citizens rush back to cities after it is taken back by SAA.

I never said the majority support him and despite what you (or others) believe, I don't care if Assad is replaced by someone else of the 'majority' chooses him. Why do you think so many people went to polling stations (not by numbers, there are thousands of pictures admitting it) to vote? Because they thought it's a totally free election? No they did it to show that they support Assad against groups that are much worse, even if they hate Assad himself. Just show me one single militant-held area now that has more freedom than Assad controlled cities or is better administered by them. When there is no better option, you get to stick to the bad option, not worst.



Hazzy997 said:


> Here you are being extreme about Syria again. Everybody knows about the Alawi regime in Syria and the joke of 'elections'. You implying that Syrian people are in a normal phase of elections is extremism since it's a state of a crackdown. With over a hundred thousand killed. The regime is not supported by the people but by one minority. The rigged elections are already proven to be rigged. Only a naive person(Which you aren't, rather deliberately preaching nonsense) believes that such a thing is reality.
> I stand by what I said, Bahraini Shia who aren't loyal to the state and spread prostitution like this and curse Islam's figures can be deported to Iran.



You have posted that video for like ten times now, so what? Believe, you don't want me to post some videos of militants you support in Syria to claim they represent you, it won't end very well. So let's not discuss it. Besides, at least those in the video are not blowing up anyone or killing anyone because of religion. I consider prostitution (Only because you think it is, doesn't mean it's true) much much better than someone beheading you or blowing you up for your religion/race.

These are the legitimate Bahraini citizens, and they are the majority, doesn't matter if you don't like some of their actions.


----------



## rmi5

Hazzy997 said:


> I was IP address permanently banned.



So, you tasted a sip of mullah freedom of speech as well?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Abii said:


> lol Hazzy is a grade A clown. The guy was born in the US and grew up there, but acts like Osama's cousin.
> 
> Dude, stfu. You're more American/Western than all of us here combined, but you try so hard to be a terrorist. Why, I have no idea.



Here comes the Arab and Muslim hater known as 'Abii', who tells he's secular and hates the Iranian government yet his views on Syria and the Arab world and towards sectarianism is no different. 

You're an idiot if you think being born on a different piece of land has anything to do with someones views.



rmi5 said:


> So, you tasted a sip of mullah freedom of speech as well?





And the wave of personal attacks when I slightly disagreed with them. 



Serpentine said:


> Lol, why should I lie when almost every single member on this forum knows that now I support SAA against groups like Nusra, IF and ISIL? Before you came to this forum, I used to admire the 'legitimate' Syrian opposition, with its armed group named as FSA where its members truly wanted to bring democracy to Syria and I didn't support SAA like this in the beginning. Now where are they? What's their influence on the ground? Why do you think Assad managed to recruit 150,000 NDF forces when according to you, only a minority support him? That' because the groups are fighting with him now are much much worse than Assad regime. That's why citizens rush back to cities after it is taken back by SAA.
> 
> I never said the majority support him and despite what you (or others) believe, I don't care if Assad is replaced by someone else of the 'majority' chooses him. Why do you think so many people went to polling stations (not by numbers, there are thousands of pictures admitting it) to vote? Because they thought it's a totally free election? No they did it to show that they support Assad against groups that are much worse, even if they hate Assad himself. Just show me one single militant-held area now that has more freedom than Assad controlled cities or is better administered by them. When there is no better option, you get to stick to the bad option, not worst.



You used to admire the Syrian opposition? Could you show me anything to support your claim? Stop making assertions right now that are foolish. 

You're not giving us the real reasons for your support.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Lol, why should I lie when almost every single member on this forum knows that now I support SAA against groups like Nusra, IF and ISIL? Before you came to this forum, I used to admire the 'legitimate' Syrian opposition, with its armed group named as FSA where its members truly wanted to bring democracy to Syria and I didn't support SAA like this in the beginning. Now where are they? What's their influence on the ground? Why do you think Assad managed to recruit 150,000 NDF forces when according to you, only a minority support him? That' because the groups are fighting with him now are much much worse than Assad regime. That's why citizens rush back to cities after it is taken back by SAA.
> 
> I never said the majority support him and despite what you (or others) believe, I don't care if Assad is replaced by someone else of the 'majority' chooses him. Why do you think so many people went to polling stations (not by numbers, there are thousands of pictures admitting it) to vote? Because they thought it's a totally free election? No they did it to show that they support Assad against groups that are much worse, even if they hate Assad himself. Just show me one single militant-held area now that has more freedom than Assad controlled cities or is better administered by them. When there is no better option, you get to stick to the bad option, not worst.



That is what called cheerleading and propagating Assad propaganda. BTW, what matters is your current opinion which is 100% supporting the dictator. I am 100% sure that you are smart enough to understand all of these so called Assad election and people participation is a hoax. Only an idiot like Mohsenam may think what assad says is truthful. So, do not reflect these cheap propaganda to me. You need to make up your mind. You are either believing in democracy and majority vote or not. if not, you should not complain about Bahrain, or the awful situation of Mullahstan, and if yes, you should sympathize with Syrian people not with the dracula dictator.


----------



## Falcon29

1000 said:


> Your beliefs against the rulers of Iran are based on different reasons then Hazzy's.
> 
> Hazzy is the Sunni Akhoond version hating on the Shia Akhoond.



You don't know anything about my beliefs. So why are you even talking you Muslim hater? If you're not Arab don't associate yourself with Iraq. 

I love how you out of all people cry 'sectarianism'. You think using your codeword for Muslims ie 'Wahabi/Takfiri' can make up for it. It's very evident that you're sectarian and whole so much disregard to people who follow the Prophet(SAW). It's just that you're more quiet about it than others.


----------



## Serpentine

Hazzy997 said:


> You used to admire the Syrian opposition? Could you show me anything to support your claim? Stop making assertions right now that are foolish.



Good luck searching in my posts from 1.5-2 years ago in 2 previously closed Syrian threads. I don't have time to search in thousands of posts to prove this to you. Neither it matters if you believe it now, because I know what I believe in now and what I have believed in the past.



rmi5 said:


> That is what called cheerleading and propagating Assad propaganda. BTW, what matters is your current opinion which is 100% supporting the dictator. I am 100% sure that you are smart enough to understand all of these so called Assad election and people participation is a hoax. Only an idiot like Mohsenam may think what assad says is truthful. So, do not reflect these cheap propaganda to me. You need to make up your mind. You are either believing in democracy and majority vote or not. if not, you should not complain about Bahrain, or the awful situation of Mullahstan, and if yes, you should sympathize with Syrian people not with the dracula dictator.



Again, where did I say Syrian election was free? There were no opposition figures among the candidates and many Syrians couldn't vote because of living either in rebel held areas or neighboring countries.

What you are saying is exactly like what U.S and Europe did in WWII, allying with USSR to defeat Nazi Germany, and it didn't matter what a monster USSR was (to their eyes of course). So yes, I do support SAA operations in Syria and at the same time, I do support legitimate and non-extremist Syrian opposition in their cause for democracy. But believe me, if current rebels (strongest groups) win the war, the only thing Syrians will never witness is democracy. Just look at Raqqa or areas controlled by Nusra. Not to mention that Assad hasn't even gone and they are slaughtering each other for land. I do believe in democracy and majority vote, both in Syria and Bahrain and Iran and every other place in this world. But as long as there is a fighting is going on, there will be no free and fair elections, this is obvious. What has been achieved except more and more death and destruction? You may choose to believe that right now, militants are better than Assad, but I don't believe in it, so let's agree to disagree.

Btw, here's Zahran Alloush, leader of Islamic front, that is being armed by KSA and other Arab countries and is considered 'moderate' compared to Nusra/ISIL. I don't have illusion and I know what he is saying.


----------



## Falcon29

Serpentine said:


> Good luck searching in my posts from 1.5-2 years ago in 2 previously closed Syrian threads. I don't have time to search in thousands of posts to prove this to you. Neither it matters if you believe it now, because I know what I believe in now and what I have believed in the past.



I'm not a stupid person, you probably stated you admire their actions for reform but Assad and the regime must stay as it is. That's what you call 'supporting the opposition". 

I've yet been given a reason as to why you guys are staunch supporters of the regime. Nobody has given me an explanation as of yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## e3nad3alek

Serpentine, how do I change my flag?


----------



## Falcon29

Serpentine said:


> Again, where did I say Syrian election was free? There were no opposition figures among the candidates and many Syrians couldn't vote because of living either in rebel held areas or neighboring countries.
> 
> What you are saying is exactly like what U.S and Europe did in WWII, allying with USSR to defeat Nazi Germany, and it didn't matter what a monster USSR was (to their eyes of course). So yes, I do support SAA operations in Syria and at the same time, I do support legitimate and non-extremist Syrian opposition in their cause for democracy. But believe me, if current rebels (strongest groups) win the war, the only thing Syrians will never witness is democracy. Just look at Raqqa or areas controlled by Nusra. Not to mention that Assad hasn't even gone and they are slaughtering each other for land. I do believe in democracy and majority vote, both in Syria and Bahrain and Iran and every other place in this world. But as long as there is a fighting is going on, there will be no free and fair elections, this is obvious. What has been achieved except more and more death and destruction? You may choose to believe that right now, militants are better than Assad, but I don't believe in it, so let's agree to disagree.



What it is your business anyways? The Syrian people will decide what they want. Military organizations won't get involved with the government. The government would be like a unity government consisting of factions but mostly technocratic. Any extremist group will be dealt with. 99% of the opposition has said they won't interfere and will support what the Syrian people want. So what's the issue with you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Hazzy997 said:


> I'm not a stupid person, you probably stated you admire their actions for reform but Assad and the regime must stay as it is. That's what you call 'supporting the opposition".
> I've yet been given a reason as to why you guys are staunch supporters of the regime. Nobody has given me an explanation as of yet.



Oh, you are judging what I have believed in without even knowing it. So let me say it again, I don't care what kind of person/system leads in Syria until it's chosen in a free and fair election.



Hazzy997 said:


> What it is your business anyways? The Syrian people will decide what they want. Military organizations won't get involved with the government. The government would be like a unity government consisting of factions but mostly technocratic. Any extremist group will be dealt with. 99% of the opposition has said they won't interfere and will support what the Syrian people want. So what's the issue with you?



I may ask you the same question. What's your business in Bahrain? Let the majority decide their fate and future. Let the Bahranis decide, foreigners shouldn't be involved

Lol, how are they going to deal with them? Right now, their arses are being handed to them by ISIL. Also there has been occasional fights/conflicts between Nusrats and other rebels. Assad is there and they are butchering each other. So spare me of these jokes, the opposition you are talking about is right now fighting hands in hands with official branch of AQ in Syria, named Jubhat al Nusra.


e3nad3alek said:


> Serpentine, how do I change my flag?


Contact Aeronaut or Webmaster.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Serpentine said:


> Oh, you are judging what I have believed in without even knowing it. So let me say it again, I don't care what kind of person/system leads in Syria until it's chosen in a free and fair election.



Sure you do, you support a Alawi regime 100% and their crackdown on the population. It's your duty as a Muslim to support the population against a dictator. Don't give me this nonsense about elections you know will never happen or are never illegitimate. The Syrian people demand an end to this regime, it has to go. If you don't abide by God's decree upon us to support the oppressed then you're not a Muslim.



> I may ask you the same question. What's your business in Bahrain? Let the majority decide their fate and future. Let the Bahranis decide, foreigners shouldn't be involved



I'm an Arab, it's my business. And my leader Muhammad(SAW) sent people to convert them to Islam. They became Muslim and I'm Muslim. I'm entitled to be concerned over our affairs. I don't want non-Muslims or people claiming to Muslim when they clearly aren't to interfere in our affairs.



> Lol, how are they going to deal with them? Right now, their arses are being handed to them by ISIL. Also there has been occasional fights/conflicts between Nusrats and other rebels. Assad is there and they are butchering each other. So spare me of these jokes, the opposition you are talking about is right now fighting hands in hands with official branch of AQ in Syria, named Jubhat al Nusra.



The opposition will unite, and Nusra is a normal organization which supports the self determination of the Syrian people. Most of the fighting is done against the regime and the groups you mentioned are not the majority amongst the opposition. If the Syrian people want an Islamic system it's none of your business. Muslims tend to support Islamic systems. If you find something wrong with Islam then you're not the person to be lecturing us on our affairs.

You still haven't answered any of my questions.

And I gave you multiple proofs that the Prophet(SAW) said who ever hates my companions hates me. Are you going to tell me that's a lie? You don't like the truth do you.


----------



## revojam

e3nad3alek said:


> Serpentine, how do I change my flag?


Finally gonna stop false flagging?


----------



## Abii

Hazzy997 said:


> What it is your business anyways?* The Syrian people will decide what they want*. Military organizations won't get involved with the government. The government would be like a unity government consisting of factions but mostly technocratic. Any extremist group will be dealt with. 99% of the opposition has said they won't interfere and will support what the Syrian people want. So what's the issue with you?


You wahabis destroyed it for the Syrian people in that regard. The second your wahabi brothers from sandistan started rolling in, it was no longer an internal conflict. Syrian people aren't Afghan, Pakistani, saudi, Jordanian, pali and Chechen terrorists. 

Anyway, can we go back to you. I still want to know how an American born and raised individual can grow up to be a wahabi terrorist. How does something like that happen?


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> You wahabis destroyed it for the Syrian people in that regard. The second your wahabi brothers from sandistan started rolling in, it was no longer an internal conflict. Syrian people aren't Afghan, Pakistani, saudi, Jordanian, pali and Chechen terrorists.
> 
> Anyway, can we go back to you. I still want to know how an American born and raised individual can grow up to be a wahabi terrorist. How does something like that happen?


I don't know why you have this supportive position about Assad. He is some asshole like mullahs, who his secret police was even more annoying than mullahs, basijis, and sepah for Syrians. BTW, since when Chechens have became terrorists? they are an oppressed nation by Russia, and it is not surprising if some of them turn into extremism, but it does not mean that they are all terrorists.


----------



## Falcon29

Abii said:


> You wahabis destroyed it for the Syrian people in that regard. The second your wahabi brothers from sandistan started rolling in, it was no longer an internal conflict. Syrian people aren't Afghan, Pakistani, saudi, Jordanian, pali and Chechen terrorists.
> 
> Anyway, can we go back to you. I still want to know how an American born and raised individual can grow up to be a wahabi terrorist. How does something like that happen?



Dude, get your shia filth propaganda and put it where it belongs. The only thing preventing the Muslim people from teaching you extremists a lesson is our leaderships. If we were free to liberate Syria and teach you guys a lesson you might be exterminated. Be careful with this game you're playing so called 'secular' anti-mullah shia. 

Of course you're no different. Your order of events is selective. That's not what happened. The people ordered the regime to step down and allow the Syrians a democratic process. Of course, we know that your 'internal matter' means stomp on the population and nothing will change. 

The rafidi extremists are the ones flowing from everywhere to help a dictator and his regime to stay in power.


----------



## rmi5

Hazzy997 said:


> Dude, get your shia filth propaganda and put it where it belongs. The only thing preventing the Muslim people from teaching you extremists a lesson is our leaderships. If we were free to liberate Syria and teach you guys a lesson you might be exterminated. Be careful with this game you're playing so called 'secular' anti-mullah shia.
> 
> Of course you're no different. Your order of events is selective. That's not what happened. The people ordered the regime to step down and allow the Syrians a democratic process. Of course, we know that your 'internal matter' means stomp on the population and nothing will change.
> 
> The rafidi extremists are the ones flowing from everywhere to help a dictator and his regime to stay in power.



Take it easy. Whether you like it or not, your enemy are mullahs of Iran, and not shias. the ultimate goal of mullahs is making you sunnis to chant anti-shia slogans and then make shias afraid and then make them close to mullahs. you are playing in favor of mullahs by these chants. You can easily kick bunch of mullahs ***, but obviously you can't do much if you make 200 million shias your enemies, and divide your society based on sectarianism. You are naive my friend


----------



## 1000

lololol

Notice how hazzy went full retard terrorist this time, last time begging Iranians for missiles and rockets + supporting Hezbollah.

A true AKHOOND

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> Take it easy. Whether you like it or not, your enemy are mullahs of Iran, and not shias. the ultimate goal of mullahs is making you sunnis to chant anti-shia slogans and then make shias afraid and then make them close to mullahs. you are playing in favor of mullahs by these chants. You can easily kick bunch of mullahs ***, but obviously you can't do much if you make 200 million shias your enemies, and divide your society based on sectarianism. You are naive my friend



I mean them and their supporters. The Shia that stay out of this have nothing to do with the conflict.



1000 said:


> lololol
> 
> Notice how hazzy went full retard terrorist this time, last time begging Iranians for missiles and rockets + supporting Hezbollah.
> 
> A true AKHOOND



LOL, the little shia warrior who's a high school dropout living in the Netherlands never stops lying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Hazzy997 said:


> I mean them and their supporters. The Shia that stay out of this have nothing to do with the conflict.


OK, then tell what you wanted to say in a more calm manner

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> OK, then tell what you wanted to say in a more calm manner



If I'm calm on my part, there are hundreds of millions who aren't calm. If it keeps going on then I can't control the situation. They themselves need to gain rationality as well, we can't excuse their behavior.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> I don't know why you have this supportive position about Assad. He is some asshole like mullahs, who his secret police was even more annoying than mullahs, basijis, and sepah for Syrians. BTW, since when Chechens have became terrorists? they are an oppressed nation by Russia, and it is not surprising if some of them turn into extremism, but it does not mean that they are all terrorists.


If there's one thing I hate more in this world than the mullahs/shia extremists, it's sunni extremists. My Johnson tingles when I see dead foreign jihadists in Syria. Everything you said about Assad is 100% true of course, but why hide the enjoyment that I get from seeing all these dead jihadists? Whatever happens in Syria, it'll be a shit show. I'd rather see a dictatorship run by the likes of Assad than anything else where wahabis are in control. Let's face it, there won't be peace in Syria. There won't be a secular democracy there, irrespective of who we support.

I don't know much about Chechens in Russia, I was talking about foreigners in Syria and there are Chechens among them, and in large numbers.


----------



## Falcon29

Abii said:


> If there's one thing I hate more in this world than the mullahs/shia extremists, it's sunni extremists. My Johnson tingles when I see dead foreign jihadists in Syria. Everything you said about Assad is 100% true of course, but why hide the enjoyment that I get from seeing all these dead jihadists? Whatever happens in Syria, it'll be a shit show. I'd rather see a dictatorship run by the likes of Assad than anything else where wahabis are in control. Let's face it, there won't be peace in Syria. There won't be a secular democracy there, irrespective of who we support.
> 
> I don't know much about Chechens in Russia, I was talking about foreigners in Syria and there are Chechens among them, and in large numbers.



This world doesn't belong to you, it belongs to God. We want God's rule and we respect and praise him. Your man made laws and systems don't mean anything to us. God is preparing his people for the final days and the final victory. We're on his side, you won't understand this because you don't follow the sunnah. 

And no, ISIS won't be in charge, the civilian population would be in charge.


----------



## Abii

Hazzy997 said:


> Dude, get your shia filth propaganda and put it where it belongs. The only thing preventing the Muslim people from teaching you extremists a lesson is our leaderships. If we were free to liberate Syria and teach you guys a lesson you might be exterminated. Be careful with this game you're playing so called 'secular' anti-mullah shia.
> 
> Of course you're no different. Your order of events is selective. That's not what happened. The people ordered the regime to step down and allow the Syrians a democratic process. Of course, we know that your 'internal matter' means stomp on the population and nothing will change.
> 
> The rafidi extremists are the ones flowing from everywhere to help a dictator and his regime to stay in power.





Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## Falcon29

Abii said:


> Embedded media from this media site is no longer available



Muslim conquest of Persia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Abii

Hazzy997 said:


> This world doesn't belong to you, it belongs to God. We want God's rule and we respect and praise him. Your man made laws and systems don't mean anything to us. God is preparing his people for the final days and the final victory. We're on his side, you won't understand this because you don't follow the sunnah.
> 
> And no, ISIS won't be in charge,* the civilian population would be in charge*.


They wouldn't be in charge you see, the guys who fought and beheaded their way to victory would be. Al Quida, saudi, Qatar, foreign fighters as well as local extremists would be in charge. The Syrian people would just have a new and more brutal dictatorship.



Hazzy997 said:


> Muslim conquest of Persia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


My video was from this week, your link is from 1400 years ago. 

*I win*.


----------



## Falcon29

Abii said:


> They wouldn't be in charge you see, the guys who fought and beheaded their way to victory would be. Al Quida, saudi, Qatar, foreign fighters as well as local extremists would be in charge. The Syrian people would just have a new and more brutal dictatorship.



Why are you trying to act like you know more than me? I know things you don't know. The people will agree to an Islamically influenced state. You can't derail the will of the people. All those groups you mentioned want to struggle for Jerusalem afterwards. The people aren't there to complete a job for a foreign nation. The people are there because they want to support God's decrees and want to die. 

There won't be any dictatorship, and there's a lot more people than the few groups you mentioned. It isn't about the Syrian people to you anyways. It's something you have against Muslims. There's no excuse to keep supporting this.


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> If there's one thing I hate more in this world than the mullahs/shia extremists, it's sunni extremists. My Johnson tingles when I see dead foreign jihadists in Syria. Everything you said about Assad is 100% true of course, but why hide the enjoyment that I get from seeing all these dead jihadists? Whatever happens in Syria, it'll be a shit show. I'd rather see a dictatorship run by the likes of Assad than anything else where wahabis are in control. Let's face it, there won't be peace in Syria. There won't be a secular democracy there, irrespective of who we support.
> 
> I don't know much about Chechens in Russia, I was talking about foreigners in Syria and there are Chechens among them, and in large numbers.


Actually, seculars had more power at the beginning of the conflicts, but mullah intruding changed the situation in favor of extremists. Anyway, seculars like FSA still have a considerable amount of power. Even, Al-Nusrah has become more controllable. The main remaining mullah style group are ISIL. BTW, a foreign intervention by NATO, and USA can bring a secular government. BTW, secularism alone is not enough, and what is needed, is a secular democracy. otherwise, a fascist secular government is not much different from mullahs or their counterparts(wahabis).


----------



## Falcon29

Abii said:


> My video was from this week, your link is from 1400 years ago.
> 
> *I win*.







Militants attack city north of Baghdad, killing 7 members of Iraqi security forces | Fox News







rmi5 said:


> Actually, seculars had more power at the beginning of the conflicts, but mullah intruding changed the situation in favor of extremists. Anyway, seculars like FSA still have a considerable amount of power. Even, Al-Nusrah has become more controllable. The main remaining mullah style group are ISIL. BTW, a foreign intervention by NATO, and USA can bring a secular government. BTW, secularism alone is not enough, and what is needed, is a secular democracy. otherwise, a fascist secular government is not much different from mullahs or their counterparts(wahabis).



I'm against any sort of major foreign intervention or ties with the West. Only indirect ties can go through, the West has made it clear they go against everything we stand for. 

We aren't going to do any favors for people who hate us, until they support the Palestinian and regional right to self determination. 

If they don't respect the will of the people whom want Islamic influenced governments then they can go piss off.


----------



## rmi5

@Hazzy997
The main problem of Arabs is being so much divided. Your only option to get united is having a secular government. As long as you chant Sunni slogans, christians and Nusayris would oppose you. If you want to finish the mess, you need to find a common ground and agree on it. Anyway, democracy is not only the majority votes, and it includes preserving the minority rights as well. Anyway, there is not much rules in islam to govern a country with it. You are living in a country that its tax laws alone is more than 16,000 pages. what is the amount of all islamic laws combined? this concept of islamic governments which started in Muslim Brotherhood and then later adopted by mullahs in Iran, is proved to be non-functional because of the obvious reasons. Anyway, if the majority of a region wants to have those few pages of islamic laws, and rules, I am not against it as long as it does not violate rights of the ones who disagree with it.



Hazzy997 said:


> Militants attack city north of Baghdad, killing 7 members of Iraqi security forces | Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm against any sort of major foreign intervention or ties with the West. Only indirect ties can go through, the West has made it clear they go against everything we stand for.
> 
> We aren't going to do any favors for people who hate us, until they support the Palestinian and regional right to self determination.
> 
> If they don't respect the will of the people whom want Islamic influenced governments then they can go piss off.


You cannot simply tell other people to go piss off. If you say so, they would show you a middle finger, and fight with you. Your conflicts would not finish until you admit that you need to respect each others rights and reach to a deal which serves interests of both sides.


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> @Hazzy997
> The main problem of Arabs is being so much divided. Your only option to get united is having a secular government. As long as you chant Sunni slogans, christians and Nusayris would oppose you. If you want to finish the mess, you need to find a common ground and agree on it. Anyway, democracy is not only the majority votes, and it includes preserving the minority rights as well. Anyway, there is not much rules in islam to govern a country with it. You are living in a country that its tax laws alone is more than 16,000 pages. what is the amount of all islamic laws combined? this concept of islamic governments which started in Muslim Brotherhood and then later adopted by mullahs in Iran, is proved to be non-functional because of the obvious reasons. Anyway, if the majority of a region wants to have those few pages of islamic laws, and rules, I am not against it as long as it does not violate rights of the ones who disagree with it.



I don't mean an Islamic state in that manner. I mean national law mixed with Islamic Law. Most of it will be state law, that's not my concern. I want Islamic foreign policy and moral culture. If the Christians and Alawites don't prefer a pious way of life then they will have exceptions. What matters, is that we're tired of everything being about what the West prefers. We are people who want to have our own policy. We don't want to accept their conditions. It's clear they've been supporting dictatorial governments in our nations and supporting Israel for decades now. We don't want to deal with evil. We care about our people and want good for them. 

If they keep going against the will of people, supporting Israel, sanctioning governments they don't prefer or targeting them then we don't want anything to do with them. 

And I don't restrict this struggle to Arabs, if other Shia side with us on this we will lead our way out of this. I just don't think enough of them want to pursue this struggle with us. This is something that isn't normal. We are to blame for much of it as well. Nevertheless we do need to get united and that can happen. Some more things need to occur for it to happen.



rmi5 said:


> @Hazzy997
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot simply tell other people to go piss off. If you say so, they would show you a middle finger, and fight with you. Your conflicts would not finish until you admit that you need to respect each others rights and reach to a deal which serves interests of both sides.



I'm speaking of the West here, not our populations.


----------



## rmi5

Hazzy997 said:


> And I don't restrict this struggle to Arabs, if other Shia side with us on this we will lead our way out of this. I just don't think enough of them want to pursue this struggle with us. This is something that isn't normal. We are to blame for much of it as well. Nevertheless we do need to get united and that can happen. Some more things need to occur for it to happen.


First, islamic laws is a vague term. Islamic laws differs considerably from one scholar to another one, let alone from Shia to sunni islam since they are multiple interpretation for any single Ayah, or Hadith or .... the problem of applying islamic laws starts from here. Anyway, I am not against having Islamic morals in individual level, or in families, but, the problem starts when you want to apply these laws to the whole society.
Dude, the reason is very clear for shias. They are simply afraid by Sunnis. Many shias believe that you will commit a genocide if anyone except for Assad or seculars reach to power in Syria at the end of the conflict. So, they will side against you, specially in Arab and Farsi regions. Shia people have a bad memory from ruling of Sunnis and they don't want such a memories happens again. they see your islamic slogans as sunni slogans and not islamic slogans. When there are groups like ISIL, you should understand why they think so. Anyway, Shia arabs are a significant part of Near east region, and the only solution for this region, would be establishing a secular system. Then, the system can allow local rules and laws based on the beliefs and traditions of each region to be implemented in addition to the national laws, something like a federal system that we have in USA.


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Actually, seculars had more power at the beginning of the conflicts, but mullah intruding changed the situation in favor of extremists. Anyway, seculars like FSA still have a considerable amount of power. Even, Al-Nusrah has become more controllable. The main remaining mullah style group are ISIL. BTW, a foreign intervention by NATO, and USA can bring a secular government. BTW, secularism alone is not enough, and what is needed, is a secular democracy. otherwise, a fascist secular government is not much different from mullahs or their counterparts(wahabis).


If the USA/West invades, I will definitely support the opposition, but ONLY then. Without direct presence and direct interference from the West, a resolution can only go in one direction. 

I just don't see anything coming out of any of this without a foreign invasion. That's not to say I support Assad, as I said before, I just hate wahabis more, pure and simple.



Hazzy997 said:


> Why are you trying to act like you know more than me?


Because I do.



Hazzy997 said:


> Militants attack city north of Baghdad, killing 7 members of Iraqi security forces | Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Those are arabs, what do I care? 

I still win.


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> First, islamic laws is a vague term. Islamic laws differs considerably from one scholar to another one, let alone from Shia to sunni islam since they are multiple interpretation for any single Ayah, or Hadith or .... the problem of applying islamic laws starts from here. Anyway, I am not against having Islamic morals in individual level, or in families, but, the problem starts when you want to apply these laws to the whole society.



We disagree with Shia interpretations and back our disagreements with evidence. We are scholars in the religion of Islam, Shia are just wrong in some things. There isn't a question about it. Most people aren't Shia in Syria either. I think it's a time for change in our region. We've had secular law and nationalism for decades now. It doesn't get us anywhere. I support people inspired by God. Problem with Shia and Christians is they're more attached to popular culture. We don't something like there is in Lebanon. That's simply wrong, we believe in God and want to be guided by him. Minorities should respect the law, if they have a huge problem with it. I'm sorry, we don't care anymore. They want us to follow pseudo-religion and eliminate it from life. This region has always been moderate and secular. We used to all be secular people before Israel was created, only in recent times has been there such a influx of Jihadists. I want to make it clear that we're in a struggle. And we want to get out of it. It will cost a lot of blood. And most Christians and Shia are afraid of war. It's better for all people to realize that the Middle East isn't the right place for you at this moment. 

You make judgements on recent times, so called 'Islamists' who don't know how to lead and are hypocritical and corrupt. Everything will be implemented slowly. 



> Dude, the reason is very clear for shias. They are simply afraid by Sunnis. Many shias believe that you will commit a genocide if anyone except for Assad or seculars reach to power in Syria at the end of the conflict.



I don't know why they believe this. Based on Saddam era? Saddam targeted all kinds of people with the exception of Christians. He killed one of my favorite Islamic scholars son. He was an extreme baathist similar to Assad. There's a difference between dictatorial regimes and pious Muslims/normal Syrian people. Of course, the support for Assad hasn't helped either. Unfortunately, there is much tension now and people are getting tired of it. The Shia people need to pay attention and make difficult choices. This won't be successful for them forever. Eventually the opposition will come on top, the consequences might be bad for the Shia. I recommend that they think carefully. A opposition victory should happen and the larger rebel movements should take control of Shia areas and not any AQ affiliated groups. If that can't happen then they should seek refuge in Lebanon or Turkey. 



> So, they will side against you, specially in Arab and Farsi regions. Shia people have a bad memory from ruling of Sunnis and they don't want such a memories happens again. they see your islamic slogans as sunni chants and not islamic chants. When there are groups like ISIL, you should understand why they think so.



What aren't Islamic chants? We know our religion. It's not a cultural thing, you guys are confused if you see us a sect. We follow what the Prophet(SAW) told us to follow and we are in the right. Groups as I addressed above. 



> Anyway, Shia arabs are a significant part of Near east region, and the only solution for this region, would be establishing a secular system. Then, the system can allow local rules and laws based on the beliefs and traditions of each region to be implemented to the national laws, something like a federal system that we have in USA.



This is the problem, we have differences because you guys don't prefer Islamic foundations. And yet preach to us that you're the true followers of God. I'm saying it again, we side with God. We will cater in anybody else who does. Syria is majority Sunni. So they prefer their way of life just as Shia in Iran prefer theirs. 

If they're afraid, what they're banking on currently will be a lot worse. We need to start having dialogue about this soon as two communities. So we can understand each other.



Abii said:


> Those are arabs, what do I care?
> 
> I still win.



@rmi5 

This is what I'm talking about. If this mentality persists we can't expect anything good to come out of it.


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> If the USA/West invades, I will definitely support the opposition, but ONLY then. Without direct presence and direct interference from the West, a resolution can only go in one direction.
> 
> I just don't see anything coming out of any of this without a foreign invasion. That's not to say I support Assad, as I said before, I just hate wahabis more, pure and simple.
> 
> 
> Because I do.
> 
> 
> Those are arabs, what do I care?
> 
> I still win.



FSA can also reach to power if they create a no fly zone in Syria, and by more support for FSA. They still have control of significant parts of Syria in the North-Western parts. Other than that, I see no end for this conflict. most probably, the conflict would finish if we have a republican president in white house in the next elections in the 2016.


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> FSA can also reach to power if they create a no fly zone in Syria, and by more support for FSA. They still have control of significant parts of Syria in the North-Western parts. Other than that, I see no end for this conflict. most probably, the conflict would finish if we have a republican president in white house in the next elections in the 2016.



Republicans despise Muslims, all of them prefer Assad. Don't look at the West as your saviors, since nobody wants a Western installed government. 

It's about the will of the people, not what a minority prefers.


----------



## rmi5

Hazzy997 said:


> We disagree with Shia interpretations and back our disagreements with evidence. We are scholars in the religion of Islam, Shia are just wrong in some things. There isn't a question about it.


That's exactly the reason that religion has divided you arabs. How do you know you are right and they are simply wrong?


> Most people aren't Shia in Syria either. I think it's a time for change in our region. We've had secular law and nationalism for decades now. It doesn't get us anywhere. I support people inspired by God. Problem with Shia and Christians is they're more attached to popular culture. We don't something like there is in Lebanon. That's simply wrong, we believe in God and want to be guided by him. Minorities should respect the law, if they have a huge problem with it. I'm sorry, we don't care anymore.


And that's why they would side against you, so do not be surprised about their position. 


> They want us to follow pseudo-religion and eliminate it from life. This region has always been moderate and secular.


buddy, Are you sure that you are talking about middle-east?!!!


> We used to all be secular people before Israel was created, only in recent times has been there such a influx of Jihadists. I want to make it clear that we're in a struggle. And we want to get out of it. It will cost a lot of blood. And most Christians and Shia are afraid of war. It's better for all people to realize that the Middle East isn't the right place for you at this moment.


Again, why do you think that they should give up their belongings in favor of your opinions? Dude, your thoughts are not peaceful and cannot be implemented, since it has a lot of opponents who will be forced to oppose you. As a result, the conflict in your region will never finishes.


> You make judgements on recent times, so called 'Islamists' who don't know how to lead and are hypocritical and corrupt. Everything will be implemented slowly.


these systems are inherently making people to be so, if you have not noticed it yet


> I don't know why they believe this. Based on Saddam era? Saddam targeted all kinds of people with the exception of Christians. He killed one of my favorite Islamic scholars son. He was an extreme baathist similar to Assad. There's a difference between dictatorial regimes and pious Muslims/normal Syrian people. Of course, the support for Assad hasn't helped either. Unfortunately, there is much tension now and people are getting tired of it. The Shia people need to pay attention and make difficult choices. This won't be successful for them forever. Eventually the opposition will come on top, the consequences might be bad for the Shia. I recommend that they think carefully. A opposition victory should happen and the larger rebel movements should take control of Shia areas and not any AQ affiliated groups. If that can't happen then they should seek refuge in Lebanon or Turkey.


Dude, you are using vague words. pious muslims? is it what should guarantee freedom and prosperity of people?


> What aren't Islamic chants? We know our religion. It's not a cultural thing, you guys are confused if you see us a sect. We follow what the Prophet(SAW) told us to follow and we are in the right. Groups as I addressed above.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the problem, we have differences because you guys don't prefer Islamic foundations. And yet preach to us that you're the true followers of God. I'm saying it again, we side with God. We will cater in anybody else who does. Syria is majority Sunni. So they prefer their way of life just as Shia in Iran prefer theirs.
> 
> If they're afraid, what they're banking on currently will be a lot worse. We need to start having dialogue about this soon as two communities. So we can understand each other.
> 
> 
> 
> @rmi5
> 
> This is what I'm talking about. If this mentality persists we can't expect anything good to come out of it.


Dude, you should not be so arrogant, and assume that you are right, and others are wrong, and they should follow you. that's the essence of your comment. Obviously, the other side, sees themselves right as well, and they will try to do the same to you. with this mentality, your conflicts would not have an end. I can guarantee it for you, and local and international powers would take advantage of your bloods to the end of the world. BTW, secularism, and democracy are not solely western concepts. They are concepts that can be applied for all people, like the physics laws. The point is that western people found this concepts and implemented it sooner, and reached to prosperity, while we , in the middle east, and in the 21st century are still engaged in these non-sense internal fights and killing each other.


----------



## Abii

Hazzy997 said:


> *Republicans ... prefer Assad.*


Weed, ever heard of it? Put down the meth and go with weed instead, it's better for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Hazzy997 said:


> Republicans despise Muslims, all of them prefer Assad. Don't look at the West as your saviors, since nobody wants a Western installed government.
> It's about the will of the people, not what a minority prefers.



Republicans do not prefer Assad. I don't know where this mentality for you, comes from. Anyway, so far, this policy of avoiding interfering, has the outcome of 160,000 dead Syrians.


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> FSA can also reach to power if they create a no fly zone in Syria, and by more support for FSA. They still have control of significant parts of Syria in the North-Western parts. Other than that, I see no end for this conflict. most probably, the conflict would finish if we have a republican president in white house in the next elections in the 2016.


What happened with Iraq in 91? Wasn't there a partial no fly zone in the Kurdish regions and a decade of blockades? In the end, only an invasion changed the course of Iraq for the better. In 78, what happened in our Iran? There was a revolution and commies were even more powerful than khomaini's dogs. In the end, who won? Nationalist opposition figures in Syria will be drowned in a matter of weeks, unless there are Western boots on the ground. In Syria they have an extra hard time keeping control, b/c they're not just fighting their own extremists, but extremists from around the muslim world that have flooded the country like rats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> What happened with Iraq in 91? Wasn't there a partial no fly zone in the Kurdish regions and a decade of blockades? In the end, only an invasion changed the course of Iraq for the better. In 78, what happened in our Iran? There was a revolution and commies were even more powerful than khomaini's dogs. In the end, who won? Nationalist opposition figures will be drowned in a matter of weeks, unless there are Western boots on the ground.


there are clear differences in these cases.
1) Syrian opposition has already arms and control of significant part of the country, while it was not the case in Iraq, or Iran.
2) The majority of political groups, including commies, were supporting Khomeini, until they got kicked out of power by khomeini goon cult. That's not the case in Syria. there is only one group, ISIL,(and in some extent kurds) which has some sort of sympathy with regime.


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> That's exactly the reason that religion has divided you arabs. How do you know you are right and they are simply wrong?



Because we back everything up with evidence and anybody can notice the obvious. 



> And that's why they would side against you, so do not be surprised about their position.



They wouldn't, it's been that way for a while. Just respect the law and religion. In private believe what you want. 



> buddy, Are you sure that you are talking about middle-east?!!!



Yes, there are some people like this. Although largely I'm speaking of what the international world prefers. 



> Again, why do you think that they should give up their belongings in favor of your opinions? Dude, your thoughts are not peaceful and cannot be implemented, since it has a lot of opponents who will be forced to oppose you. As a result, the conflict in your region will never finishes.



Conflicts over what? It's only the Shia who want to get in our way. Nothing is perfect, we aren't going to have ultimate prosperity either. If anything, the last thing we were promised by God was ultimate prosperity. Only after the final wars will we such a thing. 



> these systems are inherently making people to be so, if you have not noticed it yet



Yes, because they're failed systems. You haven't seen what works. 



> Dude, you are using vague words. pious muslims? is it what should guarantee freedom and prosperity of people?



Prosperity won't come anytime soon, I've explained this above and can go indepth if you want. 




> Dude, you should not be so arrogant, and assume that you are right, and others are wrong, and they should follow you.



I don't want anyone to follow us. Minorities can believe in whatever they believe. When it comes to Muslims, we aren't going to tolerate wrong ideas that go against Islam. 



> Obviously, the other side, sees themselves right as well, and they will try to do the same to you.



If you mean Shia, they aren't right as we've proved this over and over again. They're also a minority so it doesn't matter. 



> with this mentality, your conflicts would not have an end. I can guarantee it for you, and local and international powers would take advantage of your bloods to the end of the world.



Nobody said bloodshed won't end. 


> BTW, secularism, and democracy are not solely western concepts. They are concepts that can be applied for all people, like the physics laws. The point is that western people found this concepts and implemented it sooner, and reached to prosperity, while we , in the middle east, and in the 21st century are still engaged in these non-sense internal fights and killing each other.



You're looking at things from a materialistic POV. Which I'm against, we Muslims may never become the best scientists, etc... This is something decreed by God. If some people don't believe in God then we should discuss this. I feel like you're hesitant to believe in him. 

Our secular people will also be nationalist, it doesn't work. Even if we have secular lifestyle nothing will be similar to the West. And I'm not for secular lifestyle for obvious reasons.



rmi5 said:


> Republicans do not prefer Assad. I don't know where this mentality for you, comes from. Anyway, so far, this policy of avoiding interfering, has the outcome of 160,000 dead Syrians.



Yes they do, they're still against Iran, the Palestinians and Hezbollah. Politically they're for Assad. What I'm speaking is their actual movement and not strictly the politicians. They as a peoples largely prefer Assad or have something against the opposition.


----------



## rmi5

Dude, again, as a summary, you don't want a peaceful coexistence, and the result would be an endless blood shed. No one wants to be ruled by others who look down on them. the result is very obvious here. I think that's the bottom line of our discussion, here. Just do not expect others to willingly accept your thoughts and life-style.
About republicans, I have seen their position to be more close to opposition than democrats. Anyway, let's agree to disagree about it.  



Hazzy997 said:


> Because we back everything up with evidence and anybody can notice the obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldn't, it's been that way for a while. Just respect the law and religion. In private believe what you want.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there are some people like this. Although largely I'm speaking of what the international world prefers.
> 
> 
> 
> Conflicts over what? It's only the Shia who want to get in our way. Nothing is perfect, we aren't going to have ultimate prosperity either. If anything, the last thing we were promised by God was ultimate prosperity. Only after the final wars will we such a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because they're failed systems. You haven't seen what works.
> 
> 
> 
> Prosperity won't come anytime soon, I've explained this above and can go indepth if you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want anyone to follow us. Minorities can believe in whatever they believe. When it comes to Muslims, we aren't going to tolerate wrong ideas that go against Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean Shia, they aren't right as we've proved this over and over again. They're also a minority so it doesn't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody said bloodshed won't end.
> 
> 
> You're looking at things from a materialistic POV. Which I'm against, we Muslims may never become the best scientists, etc... This is something decreed by God. If some people don't believe in God then we should discuss this. I feel like you're hesitant to believe in him.
> 
> Our secular people will also be nationalist, it doesn't work. Even if we have secular lifestyle nothing will be similar to the West. And I'm not for secular lifestyle for obvious reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they do, they're still against Iran, the Palestinians and Hezbollah. Politically they're for Assad. What I'm speaking is their actual movement and not strictly the politicians. They as a peoples largely prefer Assad or have something against the opposition.


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> Dude, again, as a summary, you don't want a peaceful coexistence, and the result would be an endless blood shed. No one wants to be ruled by others who look down on them. the result is very obvious here. I think that's the bottom line of our discussion, here. Just do not expect others to willingly accept your thoughts and life-style.
> About republicans, I have seen their position to be more close to opposition than democrats. Anyway, let's agree to disagree about it.



I'm fine with peaceful coexistence. It's just the majority will prefer religious fervor in their society. You can't wrap your head around that it seems. 

We don't have intentions to commit genocide either. The people supporting this crackdown in Syria shouldn't fear us and rather fear God. 

Do you believe this will continue going on though?


----------



## rmi5

> Do you believe this will continue going on though?



with the mentality that you said, yes, I 100.00% (not even 99.99%) sure that it will continue.
But in reality, most probably, the conflict would end with some sort of foreign intervention, or with a general agreement between different sides, like what happened to Lebanon before.



Hazzy997 said:


> _*I'm fine with peaceful coexistence. *_It's just the majority will prefer religious fervor in their society. You can't wrap your head around that it seems.
> 
> We don't have intentions to commit genocide either. The people supporting this crackdown in Syria shouldn't fear us and rather fear God.



No, you're obviously not.  otherwise, you would not write your previous comments. 



Hazzy997 said:


> When it comes to Muslims, we aren't going to tolerate wrong ideas that go against Islam.





Hazzy997 said:


> They're also a minority so it doesn't matter.





Hazzy997 said:


> Because we back everything up with evidence and anybody can notice the obvious.


....


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> with the mentality that you said, yes, I 100.00% (not even 99.99%) sure that it will continue.
> But in reality, most probably, the conflict would end with some sort of foreign intervention, or with a general agreement between different sides, like what happened to Lebanon before.



Conflict in the region will remain probably forever. It's more complex than you think. 





> No, you're obviously not.  otherwise, you would not write your previous comments.



What's the issue with what I said? I see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## rmi5

Hazzy997 said:


> Conflict in the region will remain probably forever. It's more complex than you think.


Not forever, but it can last for a long time. Even the serial british-french wars finished after a century. 


> What's the issue with what I said? I see nothing wrong with it.


They show not being tolerant and do not pursuing peaceful coexistence.


----------



## 1000

This fake Islamist hazzy talks about palestine all day, clearly some palestinian nationalist trying to use 'Islamic groups' like ISIS, Nusra for his own cause, fuc k palestine go fight for it yourself.

We've already gone through many wars for these CUNTS, yet they keep spitting on you.
Would they go to war for us ? they stab you in the back instead. It's time we recognize Israel,let palastinians bark for all I care they never cared about any other state but their own trash.

@Abii

Would you go to war for people when they won't do anything for you and turn against you whenever your in problems ?
Those are the palestinians.

Kuwait, Jordan, Lebanon, Egypt, Syria, Iraq. They've all kicked them out since they're all politically active backstabbers.

lol in 1979 Arafat supported the new Islamic republic of Iran that took down the Shah, at the same time they support Saddam. Saddam should not have attacked Israel, he should have annexed West bank. Hopefully in the future like the great Nebuchadnezzar we will take 'Palestine/Israel' and enslave hazzy, INSALLAH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

1000 said:


> This fake Islamist hazzy talks about palestine all day, clearly some palestinian nationalist trying to use 'Islamic groups' like ISIS, Nusra for his own cause, fuc k palestine go fight for it yourself.
> 
> We've already gone through many wars for these CUNTS, yet they keep spitting on you.
> Would they go to war for us ? they stab you in the back instead. It's time we recognize Israel,let palastinians bark for all I care they never cared about any other state but their own trash.
> 
> @Abii
> 
> Would you go to war for people when they won't do anything for you and turn against you whenever your in problems ?
> Those are the palestinians.
> 
> Kuwait, Jordan, Lebanon, Egypt, Syria, Iraq. They've all kicked them out since they're all politically active backstabbers.
> 
> lol in 1979 Arafat supported the new Islamic republic of Iran that took down the Shah, at the same time they support Saddam. Saddam should not have attacked Israel, he should have annexed West bank. Hopefully in the future like the great Nebuchadnezzar we will take 'Palestine/Israel' and enslave hazzy, INSALLAH




LOL....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

Bahrain: A System of Injustice

(London) – Bahrain’s criminal justice system fails to deliver basic accountability and impartial justice, Human Rights Watch said in a report released today.

The 64-page report, “Criminalizing Dissent, Entrenching Impunity: Persistent Failures of the Bahraini Justice System Since the BICI Report,” found that more than two years after King Hamad bin Isa Al Khalifa accepted recommendations of the Bahrain Independent Commission of Inquiry (BICI) to free peaceful dissenters and hold abusive officials accountable, Bahrain’s courts play a key role in maintaining the country’s highly repressive political order, routinely sentencing peaceful protesters to long prison terms. But members of security forces are rarely prosecuted for unlawful killings, including in detention, and the few convictions have carried extremely light sentences.

“A police officer in Bahrain who kills a protester in cold blood or beats a detainee to death might face a sentence of six months or maybe two years, while peacefully calling for the country to become a republic will get you life in prison,” said Joe Stork, deputy Middle East director at Human Rights Watch. “Bahrain’s problem is not a dysfunctional justice system, but rather a highly functional injustice system.”

The report, based on written verdicts and other court documents, reveals the stark contrast between prosecutions of serious human rights violations by security personnel on the one hand and prosecutions for “crimes” based on speech and peaceful assembly-related activities on the other.

The report sharply contests UK Foreign Office claims that Bahrain has implemented the Commission of Inquiry’s key recommendations and is moving forward on judicial reform.

The Commission of Inquiry report, the work of five respected international jurists, found that security forces were responsible for more than a dozen unlawful killings and routine excessive use of force in suppressing pro-democracy demonstrations in February through April 2011. It also found that detainees were subjected to “a deliberate practice of mistreatment” that led to at least five deaths in detention.







The report recommended that the government release from prison and void the convictions of “all persons charged with offences involving political expression, not consisting of advocacy of violence.” The report also recommended criminal investigations into the wrongful deaths of at least 18 demonstrators and detainees with a view to holding senior officials accountable for rights violations.

Two years after the report was issued, however, leaders of the 2011 protests remain in prison, some sentenced for life, and judges are convicting new defendants of “crimes” based solely on the expression of dissenting political views or the exercise of the right to peaceful assembly, Human Rights Watch said. To justify its decision upholding the terrorism convictions of the protest leaders, the Supreme Appellate Court held in September 2012 that terrorism need not involve the use or threat of violence but can be the result of “moral pressure.”

In another case, the Court of Cassation upheld a conviction of one protester for “inciting hatred and contempt for a certain class of people,” a charge Bahraini authorities regularly use to prosecute peaceful political speech. The Court of Cassation concluded in yet another case that advocating “changing the state’s political system” constitutes “the commission of a crime.” In a third case the Court of Cassation upheld a “destroying public property” conviction for a protester who had stepped on the prime minister’s photograph.

The few prosecutions of security personnel implicated in serious abuses have focused almost exclusively on low-ranking officers, and even those have resulted in acquittals or disproportionately light sentences. The officers responsible for beating suspected protester Ali Saqer to death were convicted of the lesser charge of assault rather than murder although a medical report submitted at the trial stated that Saqer had “blunt-force contusions” all over his body. An appeals court subsequently reduced the ten-year prison terms to two years, finding somewhat incredibly that the defendants deserved “clemency” on the ground that they had been “preserving the life of detainees, among them the victim.”

In another case, a trial court concluded that a police officer had shot Hani Abd al-Aziz Juma from a meter away, leaving him fatally wounded. But it found the officer guilty only of assault, stating that he had not acted with intent to kill. An appeals court subsequently reduced the seven-year prison sentence to six months.

Bahrain’s allies in London, Washington, and Brussels have failed to press the government of Bahrain to take serious steps to hold security forces accountable for abuse, or to call openly for the release of high-profile political prisoners. The UK Foreign Office, in its annual report on human rights published in April, highlighted judicial reform in Bahrain as an area where “the overall trajectory on human rights will be positive.”

“Something is seriously amiss when calling for a republic gets you a life sentence while shooting and killing an unarmed protester gets you six months,” Stork said. “Stability and reform will remain out of reach in Bahrain as long as its allies, notably the UK, offer uncritical support in the face of mounting evidence of abuses.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

The only injustice is that the terrorists have not been barrel bombed like in Syria or deported to Mullahistan.

Sunni Muslims are a majority in Bahrain now anyway. That is why the opposition has had close to no success at all. Many Arabs from other Arab countries have been naturalized as Bahraini citizens. Non-Arabs too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

So, unfortunate When Muslim ask for democracy , same fellow divide the nation on sectarian bases. Or find back door to bring majority in minority . What a shame....Dictatorship in any form and any where in the world has very short life...Dictatorships are the breeding ground of terrorism and we have lots of living example.....


----------



## MOHSENAM

al-Hasani said:


> The only injustice is that the terrorists have not been barrel bombed like in Syria or deported to Mullahistan.
> 
> Sunni Muslims are a majority in Bahrain now anyway. That is why the opposition has had close to no success at all. Many Arabs from other Arab countries have been naturalized as Bahraini citizens. Non-Arabs too.




Firstly 80% of Bahrainis are Shia and this result in wikipedia is 70% .

Second if your zion American rebels have killed 100000... Syrian people and beheaded them but president Asad even had not killed one protester, but your paid labor goons killed police forces and protesters in the same time to make massacre in Syria. There is no video that riot control forces have shot to protesters.

There are many evidences that US israel and Saudi from 2007 have worked to make a thorough civil war in Syria to sub Syria government with a Christian puppet like Jordan King.

And if your crazy country is nut hole do not open your mouth about Iran. in Iran everything is possible but in your country if a person write anything against government ''they say u have insulted Hashimites'' and lash him 1000 times.

in Iran 60% of college students are female.


----------



## al-Hasani

MOHSENAM said:


> Firstly 80% of Bahrainis are Shia and this result in wikipedia is 70% .
> 
> Second if your zion American rebels have killed 100000... Syrian people and beheaded them but president Asad even had not killed one protester, but your paid labor goons killed police forces and protesters in the same time to make massacre in Syria. There is no video that riot control forces have shot to protesters.
> 
> There are many evidences that US israel and Saudi from 2007 have worked to make a thorough civil war in Syria to sub Syria government with a Christian puppet like Jordan King.
> 
> And if your crazy country is nut hole do not open your mouth about Iran. in Iran everything is possible but in your country if a person write anything against government ''they say u have insulted Hashimites'' and lash him 1000 times.
> 
> in Iran 60% of college students are female.



Actually the figures have always been around 65% but you are obviously unaware with Arab politics since you do not speak Arabic, are able to read it or write it. Despite the Farsi-Arabic alphabet being a exact copy of the Arabic alphabet with 4 new letters introduced and the Farsi language having thousands of Arabic loanwords.

The main thing here, which I am not sure you will understand due to your limited English, is that the Bahraini government has naturalized (look that word up in the dictionary) dozens of Sunni Muslim Arabs from abroad and even Sunni Muslim non-Arabs. This has been going on for the past 10 years or so and it has intensified in the past 4-5 years. Now the Sunnis make up at least 50% of the population if not more. That is why the opposition has no visible success.

I know that PDF is a refugee for idiots especially Farsi idiots but your Syria remarks I will just leave at what they are. In other words the usual diarrhea.

I did not know that His Royal Highness King Abdullah II of Jordan is a Christian. Interesting. I thought that he belonged to the most respected Muslim lineage.

Yes, your country is fantastic. Everybody wants to live in it.

Well in KSA the majority of the college students are females as well. Good for both countries but I don't care to be honest.

Also you might look up which family is the ruling family in KSA and which is not anymore.

Anyway Bahrain will remain under the firm control of the GCC and KSA. Bahrain should be part of KSA anyway since it is just a island on the shores of our Eastern Province. The nearly 5000 year old Dilmun civilization is also native to the Eastern Province of KSA and Bahrain. Those two should be part of the same greater country. In this case KSA. On the long run the entire GCC will merge into one country and even the entire Arabian Peninsula.

PS: I suggest your worry about your failed "brotherly" stan's such as Tajikistan and Afghanistan instead of putting your dirty nose into the ancient ME and Arab world. Your "brothers and sisters" need all the help they can get since they live in utter misery on nearly every front. Worry about them instead of Arabs all the time. People in Bahrain live 100 times better than in your country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

al-Hasani said:


> The only injustice is that the terrorists have not been barrel bombed like in Syria or deported to Mullahistan.
> 
> Sunni Muslims are a majority in Bahrain now anyway. That is why the opposition has had close to no success at all. Many Arabs from other Arab countries have been naturalized as Bahraini citizens. Non-Arabs too.


Soon there will be revolt against al saud and will be their end


----------



## al-Hasani

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Soon there will be revolt against al saud and will be their end



You should not hope for that because whatever regime follows, they will be even more anti-Iran and anti-Shia. Either more religious or more nationalistic. Something along a blend of Sunni Islamism and Ba'athism (Arab nationalism). I would not wish that for any neighbor.
Actually that does not sound that bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Targon

If they're majority why are they "being sent to Mullahistan" ?

You're also saying they don't make majority because non-elected monarchy keep bringing Sunnis from other countries, yeah thats perfectly fine, those guys are fairly patient to this bullsh.t.

God Middle East is mentally f.cked up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Targon said:


> If they're majority why are they "being sent to Mullahistan" ?
> 
> You're also saying they don't make majority because non-elected monarchy keep bringing Sunnis from other countries, yeah thats perfectly fine, those guys are fairly patient to this bullsh.t.
> 
> God Middle East is mentally f.cked up.



What? Nobody is sending them anywhere. Are you blind or can't you see which two individuals I am discussing with?
I am not sure why you worry about the internal affairs of the Arab world. People in Bahrain live much better than most other places in the Muslim world and world in general. The rulers are popular as well. You are unaware of the internal dynamics of Bahrain and the region so further discussion is pointless.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Targon

I don't worry, I'm just stating things are seeming pretty retarded as an outsider.

Being rich doesn't automatically makes everything perfect


----------



## al-Hasani

Targon said:


> I don't worry, I'm just stating things are seeming pretty retarded as an outsider.
> 
> Being rich doesn't automatically makes everything perfect



Just so you know then the majority of the opposition in Bahrain do not actually demand the overthrow of the Khalifa family but rather reforms. That's not the main problem. The main problem is the radical element that is trying to hijack the demands of the opposition just like in Syria with ISIS and other lunatic groups. Currently discussions are ongoing with the opposition and the radicals among them should by now have realized that a violent uprising is not the answer. Also Bahrain has an American base, is vital politically and KSA also has a very strong presence. Seeing a Syria in Bahrain is not realistic.

In any case the two users I am discussing with I will leave their posts and user history to speak for themselves in this connection.

I am out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 787B

lol at the people claiming Iran is involved in Bahrain.

thefreelibrary com/WikiLeaks+refute+Bahrain%27s+claims+of+Iranian+interference+into...-a0250580072
middleeastvoices.voanews com/2011/11/bici-report-iran-not-linked-to-bahrain-protests/

your anti-Iran bias is showing


----------



## Al Bhatti

July 6, 2014

*King Hamad condemns terrorist blast*
Crown Prince stresses zero tolerance towards terrorism

King Hamad Bin Eisa Al Khalifa has condemned the terror blast which left one policeman dead as he was performing his duty in East Eker, a village south of the Bahraini capital Manama.

In a cable of condolence to the Minister of Interior Shaikh Rashid Bin Abdullah Al Khalifa, King Hamad stressed that terrorism would not undermine Bahrain’s progress.

“Those who conspired against the safety of Bahrain and did not hesitate to perpetrate the most heinous crimes, including murder, would be brought to justice and would be given the right punishment, particularly as their despicable crime occurred during the first days of Ramadan, the month of fasting and devotion,” he said.

“Mahmoud Fareed, a martyr, was the victim of treachery by the enemies of God and the nation, and we deplore, with deep sorrow, this heinous crime and condemn terrorism in all its forms,” the king said in the cable carried by Bahrain News Agency (BNA).

Crown Prince Salman Bin Hamad Al Khalifa said there would be a zero-tolerance policy towards any terrorist attacks and emphasised such acts would not erode the determination of the nation to move forward.

Tampering with the security of the nation and targeting its achievements are not at all related to patriotic and political activism that must include keenness on preserving accomplishments and the security and stability of all, Prince Salman said.

Fareed was on duty when he was seriously wounded in the blast on Friday. However, he did not survive the injuries and, early on Saturday, Chief of Public Security Major-General Tareq Al Hassan announced his death, adding that an investigation was launched to identify and arrest the suspects involved in order to bring them to justice.

The US immediately condemned the attack, saying that “murderous attacks are completely unjustified and undermine efforts to rebuild trust and pursue meaningful reconciliation in Bahrain”.

“Our hearts go out to those who will find themselves in mourning during this holy month of Ramadan, which should be a time of peace, reflection, fellowship with family and friends, and reconciliation,” a statement issued by the US embassy in Manama said. “We call on all members of Bahraini society to unequivocally denounce these attacks and fully reject all forms of violence. Reconciliation and dialogue are the only way forward for all Bahrainis to achieve their legitimate aspirations.”

King Hamad condemns terrorist blast | GulfNews.com

---------------------

05/07/2014

*US condemns terrorist blast in Eker*

The United States has condemned Friday’s bomb attack in East Eker that killed a policeman as “unjustified” and called upon all Bahrainis to denounce it.

“We extend our deepest condolences to the families, friends, and colleagues of the slain officer,” a statement from the US embassy in Manama said. “Our hearts go out to those who will find themselves in mourning during this Holy Month of Ramadan, which should be a time of peace, reflection, fellowship with family and friends, and reconciliation.

“Murderous attacks like yesterday’s are completely unjustified and undermine efforts to rebuild trust and pursue meaningful reconciliation in Bahrain. We call on all members of Bahraini society to unequivocally denounce these attacks and fully reject all forms of violence. Reconciliation and dialogue are the only way forward for all Bahrainis to achieve their legitimate aspirations,” the United States said.

Early on Saturday, Chief of Public Security, Major-General Tariq Al Hassan announced the death of policeman Mahmood Fareed in a terrorist blast in East Eker.

He said in a statement carried by the Ministry of Interior that the policeman was referred to hospital and died in the early morning hours on Saturday. The Chief offered his condolences to the family and to the personnel of the Interior Ministry and prayed that God rest his soul in eternal peace.

Al Hassan said that crime scene units responded to the scene to examine the area and an investigation was launched to identify and arrest the suspects involved in order to bring them to justice.

The ministry urged anyone with any information to call the police hotline on 80008008, adding that all calls would be treated as anonymous. 

Bahrain News Agency | US condemns terrorist blast in Eker


----------



## Serpentine

Al Bhatti said:


> The United States has condemned Friday’s bomb attack in East Eker that killed a policeman as “unjustified” and called upon all Bahrainis to denounce it.


Ridiculous. When did U.S ever condemn the regime? And when did they ever condemn a terrorist attack in Syria? But not surprising, it's U.S after all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MOHSENAM

Al Bhatti said:


> July 6, 2014
> 
> *King Hamad condemns terrorist blast*
> Crown Prince stresses zero tolerance towards terrorism
> 
> King Hamad Bin Eisa Al Khalifa has condemned the terror blast which left one policeman dead as he was performing his duty in East Eker, a village south of the Bahraini capital Manama.
> 
> In a cable of condolence to the Minister of Interior Shaikh Rashid Bin Abdullah Al Khalifa, King Hamad stressed that terrorism would not undermine Bahrain’s progress.
> 
> “Those who conspired against the safety of Bahrain and did not hesitate to perpetrate the most heinous crimes, including murder, would be brought to justice and would be given the right punishment, particularly as their despicable crime occurred during the first days of Ramadan, the month of fasting and devotion,” he said.
> 
> “Mahmoud Fareed, a martyr, was the victim of treachery by the enemies of God and the nation, and we deplore, with deep sorrow, this heinous crime and condemn terrorism in all its forms,” the king said in the cable carried by Bahrain News Agency (BNA).
> 
> Crown Prince Salman Bin Hamad Al Khalifa said there would be a zero-tolerance policy towards any terrorist attacks and emphasised such acts would not erode the determination of the nation to move forward.
> 
> Tampering with the security of the nation and targeting its achievements are not at all related to patriotic and political activism that must include keenness on preserving accomplishments and the security and stability of all, Prince Salman said.
> 
> Fareed was on duty when he was seriously wounded in the blast on Friday. However, he did not survive the injuries and, early on Saturday, Chief of Public Security Major-General Tareq Al Hassan announced his death, adding that an investigation was launched to identify and arrest the suspects involved in order to bring them to justice.
> 
> The US immediately condemned the attack, saying that “murderous attacks are completely unjustified and undermine efforts to rebuild trust and pursue meaningful reconciliation in Bahrain”.
> 
> “Our hearts go out to those who will find themselves in mourning during this holy month of Ramadan, which should be a time of peace, reflection, fellowship with family and friends, and reconciliation,” a statement issued by the US embassy in Manama said. “We call on all members of Bahraini society to unequivocally denounce these attacks and fully reject all forms of violence. Reconciliation and dialogue are the only way forward for all Bahrainis to achieve their legitimate aspirations.”
> 
> King Hamad condemns terrorist blast | GulfNews.com
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> 05/07/2014
> 
> *US condemns terrorist blast in Eker*
> 
> The United States has condemned Friday’s bomb attack in East Eker that killed a policeman as “unjustified” and called upon all Bahrainis to denounce it.
> 
> “We extend our deepest condolences to the families, friends, and colleagues of the slain officer,” a statement from the US embassy in Manama said. “Our hearts go out to those who will find themselves in mourning during this Holy Month of Ramadan, which should be a time of peace, reflection, fellowship with family and friends, and reconciliation.
> 
> “Murderous attacks like yesterday’s are completely unjustified and undermine efforts to rebuild trust and pursue meaningful reconciliation in Bahrain. We call on all members of Bahraini society to unequivocally denounce these attacks and fully reject all forms of violence. Reconciliation and dialogue are the only way forward for all Bahrainis to achieve their legitimate aspirations,” the United States said.
> 
> Early on Saturday, Chief of Public Security, Major-General Tariq Al Hassan announced the death of policeman Mahmood Fareed in a terrorist blast in East Eker.
> 
> He said in a statement carried by the Ministry of Interior that the policeman was referred to hospital and died in the early morning hours on Saturday. The Chief offered his condolences to the family and to the personnel of the Interior Ministry and prayed that God rest his soul in eternal peace.
> 
> Al Hassan said that crime scene units responded to the scene to examine the area and an investigation was launched to identify and arrest the suspects involved in order to bring them to justice.
> 
> The ministry urged anyone with any information to call the police hotline on 80008008, adding that all calls would be treated as anonymous.
> 
> Bahrain News Agency | US condemns terrorist blast in Eker





Do u know how many Bahrainis have killed by regime forces up to now?

Do u know how many Bahrani women have got raped by regime forces? u moron do not know !!!!!


----------



## Al Bhatti

MOHSENAM said:


> u moron do not know !!!!!



A very educated man you are indeed


----------



## MOHSENAM

*Bahraini Teenage Protester Sentenced to 65 Years in Jail *

*TEHRAN (Tasnim) - A Bahraini court has sentenced a teenage protester to 65 years in prison for taking part in anti-regime protests in the tiny Persian Gulf monarchy.*


Akbar Ali al-Kishi is the youngest Bahraini activist put in jail by the Al Khalifah regime.

Kishi was wounded in April 2009 by birdshot pellets when he was only 14 years old after Bahraini forces attacked a protest rally in the village of Sanabis.

He has also been arrested by regime forces several times since 2010 and was tortured in Bahraini prisons.

Akbar Ali is facing several charges including taking part in anti-regime rallies, torching tires during clashes with regime forces.

Scores of people have been killed and many others put behind bars by regime forces since the outbreak of a popular uprising in Bahrain more than three years ago.

The protesters demand the downfall of Al Khalifah regime and want the establishment of a democratically elected government in the tiny Persian Gulf state.

Pro-democracy rallies are held in Bahrain almost on a regular basis in defiance of the deadly crackdown by Al Khalifah regime.

Tasnim News Agency - Bahraini Teenage Protester Sentenced to 65 Years in Jail


----------



## LordTyrannus

Targon said:


> God Middle East is mentally f.cked up.



Don´t have any illusions. Your country is also in the ME.


----------



## MOHSENAM

Islam Times - Political Cartoons-3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

MOHSENAM said:


> Islam Times - Political Cartoons-3



Go cry somewhere else, you mess with the best die like the rest.


----------



## Mosamania

MOHSENAM said:


> Islam Times - Political Cartoons-3




I almost forgot what a load of propaganda BS this website is encircled by, let the war start and let's get it over with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Bahraini regime silences international community, media - activist — RT News

The UK authorities are conducting an investigation into a world-renowned Bahraini human rights activist Nabeel Rajab and his family and have seized their passports immediately after he entered UK after spending 2 years in a Bahraini prison, Rajab told RT.

Rajab, who is president of the Bahrain Center for Human Rights (BCHR), also highlighted the hypocrisy of UK's foreign policy in the Gulf region, stressing that it is driven by arms sales, and oil profits.

*RT:* _How is the protest movement faring in Bahrain?_

*Nabeel Rajab:* Well, the protest movement is so huge and so big like before or more. Unfortunately you hardly can hear about it in the international media because the Gulf regimes could silence the international media, could silence the international community, frightening them. In civilized countries, like European countries, like the US, hardly you can see criticism of Bahrain, even in the media. As you know, the media is either owned by the ruling families in our region or influenced by the ruling family.

So unfortunately with the oppression that we have in town, in Bahrain, with the revolution that we have, maybe it is the hugest in terms of percentage, the hugest revolution you have ever seen in history, but you would hardly see it on the TV. And that is because of the impact of the ruling family, of the money, of the wealth from the arms sales, of the oil, to silence or to buy the silence of the international community.

But on the ground – more repression, more people in detention. Thousands of people are behind bars, thousands of people flee their country. Lots of people are hiding. Dozens of people were killed, hundreds of people were wounded. Hundreds of thousands of houses being raided on a yearly basis. A lot of houses are being robbed by the security personnel. So the repression is the worst according to human rights organizations, including the UN.

But unfortunately as I've said, again and again and again, that we are in a rich region and we are paying the price for being in a rich region. A rich region which could silence the civilized world countries like US, UK and other European countries.

*RT:* _You mentioned a moment ago that Bahrain has a reason to clamp down on democratic values – you said oil, you said military contracts, could you just clear that up for us? Why is it clamping down and why is the world media being so quiet?_

*NR:* The media we have in the region, the Arab media it is owned by those Royal families of the Gulf. Or you have the international media like the BBC, CNN, like the others, where the Gulf countries have the influence on them through their countries. The oppression we have faced in Bahrain is worse than anything. But nobody wants to speak about it because nobody wants to anger the Bahrain government.

Because angering the Bahrain government is like angering Saudi government and everybody needs oil from those countries. And everybody needs to make arms treaties and arms sales for those governments. To do so, you should be silent. Those countries with their money, with their wealth, with their oil have bought the silence of the international community. And that is why you don't hear anything about it.

Until now, as I'm talking to you, my passport is being held by the UK authorities, not for doing a crime, just for doing a human rights job.







Bahraini women hold up posters bearing the portrait of Abdul Aziz al-Abbar during a protest condemning his death, on July 9, 2014 in the village of Sanabis, west of the capital Manama. (AFP Photo / Mohammed Al-Shaikh)



*RT:* _You are in London, you've said that you have been harassed at Heathrow airport, they have seized your passport... What on earth were they harassing you about?_

*NR:* Not only my passport, also my 2 children and wife's passports. It is till this moment, as I'm talking to you, it is still with the authorities. They say they want to do an investigation, because I was in jail in Bahrain. Because I was jailed for taking part in a peaceful protest calling for democracy in Bahrain.

At the same time we see the UK government receiving human right violators from my country. People who committed a crime are received on the red carpet in here, and human right groups and human rights people are being harassed, being discredited by the UK government.

I'm just giving this to you as an example of how the civilized world has treated our revolution, how the civilized world, democratic governments have treated our people and our revolution in the last few years. This hypocrisy needs to be highlighted. We should shed light on the hypocrisy of what is being called the civilized government and a civilized country, and how they treated our revolution.

Unfortunately, until this moment as I'm talking to you they are sending arms, they are sending weapons, they are sending the equipment that is being used to violate the rights of those countries. And I think the people of those nations need to wake up and to see how much their government is working on making these violations happen in our part of the world. Unfortunately what has happened to me is just one thing out of many that has been happenin

anyway , it wont take long before a terrorist supporter comes and posts this :

" RT  . propoganda !! i only trust wahhabi.sa "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

